# Ich fand WotLK besser.



## Doofkatze (14. März 2011)

Ganz nüchtern betrachtet, fand ich den STIL von WotLK besser.

- Es hat angenehm lange gedauert, bis ein Charakter das Maximallevel erreicht hat. Selbst danach gab es aber noch genug zu sehen, z. B. Zul'Drak + die Sturmgipfel waren schön gebaute Questgebiete mit einer sehr angenehmen Schwierigkeit und auch die Eiskrone war zumindest für mich ein Muss zu spielen. Heute entscheide ich nach Rufepics, ob ich das Gebiet anfange oder durchspiele

- Raids waren Alltag. Jeden Tag gab es Leute, die für ihre Schlachtzüge Leute im Handelschannel suchten. So hatte man immer ein Auge auf den Chat und startete oftmals mit der gesamten Gilde mal schnell in einen Schlachtzug, wo es eben nicht um Epics ging, sondern um eine abendliche Unterhaltung (samt dem nächsten Tag mit "das ging gar nich, was der XX da gemacht hat"). Heute besteht ein Raid aus wenigen heftigen Bossen, "damals" gab es ein Naxx mit 20 Bossen.

- Es war alles viel familiärer. Jeder war mit dabei, wenn es mal wieder nach Naxx ging, egal wie stark sein EQ war, heute wird rational oftmals aussortiert, wer evtl. stark genug ist, wer zugunsten eines stärkeren weichen muss.

- Im PVP gab es knackige Schlachtfelder und Tausendwinter. Schlachtfelder waren Orte, wo man innerhalb von 2 Hits gestorben ist, wenn man als Caster zu weit nach vorne gegangen ist. Tausendwinder ist man hinter Hordlern mit 20 Stacks Hartnäckigkeit hergerannt, die sich irgendwann umgedreht und 60k Hits verteilt haben^^

Unabhängig von der Schwierigkeit in den Schlachtzügen und Instanzen hatte ich in WotLK einfach mehr Spaß. Selbst ruhige Tage liefen ab, in dem man evtl. im DF gelistet war, während man irgendwelche täglichen Quests gemacht hat, dann schnell hc gerannt ist und auch ohne Drops glücklich war. Heute sind HCs OFTMALS (es gibt einige Ausnahmen) eine Aufgabe, der man sich nicht immer zu stellen TRAUT, auch mit der Gilde, und dann Schlachtzüge, die zwar für eine kleine Minderheit das besondere in der Woche sind, jedoch für viele Spieler einfach viel zu schwer sind (wenn man denn überhaupt in die Raidkreise kommt) sodass Randomraids nahezu unmöglich sind und manche Mitmenschen gar nicht mitkommen können, weil sie das EQ nicht besitzen.

Ich sage nicht, das Cata deshalb schlecht ist, aber insgesamt finde ich den Weg Blizzards doch recht schade, da einige Spieler einfach nicht mehr auf das Raidniveau wie damals kommen und deshalb einfach ein Aspekt fehlt, der zur Frustration ihrerseits führt.


----------



## Ravolos (14. März 2011)

Weitgehend /Agree

War ein Fehler Cata zu kaufen und mehrere Monate Abo zu buchen 

Nur die Quests 1-60 und 80-85 insbesondere in Hyjal und vor allem in Uldum waren in Cata mit einem neu angefangenen Main wirklich klasse <3

Zwar LK erst auf 85 gildenintern geschafft, aber ansonsten kam man ohne Raidgilde wesentlich weiter im Content als wie in BC.

Nur Ulduar war schlecht. Viel zu schwer für uns. Nun geht in Cata auch wieder nix wie in BC -.-

Schade. Naja, erstmal andere Games zocken.


----------



## odinxd (14. März 2011)

Teilweise gebe ich dir recht. Das leveln dauerte wirklich länger. Und Naxxramas war ein Super Raid der jedesmal Spass machte. Ulduar war ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen und nochmal einen Tick anspruchsvoller. Doch danach ging es meiner Meinung nach drastisch Bergab. Pdk war die liebloseste Raid Instanz und Icc hat mich nach 1-2 mal raiden überhaupt nicht mehr begeistert. Zu dem Zeitpunkt spielte ich bereits mit dem Gedanken aufzuhören nur irgendwann kam dann halt die Meldung das Cata bald rauskommt was mich noch eine Weile im Spiel gehalten hat. Naja Cata war nun zwar erst auch ganz nett aber für mich ist dann doch die Lust raus, und zufällig ist heute der Letzte Tag meines Accounts. Werde heut abend vieleicht noch ein paar Abschiedsscreenies machen


----------



## Doofkatze (14. März 2011)

Ich sehe es nicht als Fehler an, Cata gekauft zu haben und es noch zu spielen. Ich sage nur, das dieser große Umschwung der Schwierigkeit und dieser Versuch der PVP-Balance samt Trefferpunkterhöhung nicht gerade so günstig waren.


----------



## Rotel (14. März 2011)

Wart mal 4.1 ab.

Da bekommt auch jeder Spieler für jeden Slot ein 35x'er Epic nachgeschmissen, die AOE Spells werden bis zu xxx % gebufft etc. Dann kannst du auch wieder mehr Random Raids erwarten.


Woltk war sehr familiär genau. Selten so gelacht.

Browser-HC-Bomben-Epix-raus. 
LFM Raid Mind: Gearscore XXX.
LFM Raid Mind DPS: XXX



> Ich sage nicht, das Cata deshalb schlecht ist, aber insgesamt finde ich den Weg Blizzards doch recht schade, da einige Spieler einfach nicht mehr auf das Raidniveau wie damals kommen und deshalb einfach ein Aspekt fehlt, der zur Frustration ihrerseits führt.



Der Weg war genau der richtige. Zurück zu den Wurzlen. Leider währte das ganze nur von 4.0 bis 4.1


----------



## DeathDragon (14. März 2011)

Naja die Spieler von WoW sind extrem breit gefächert. Es geht von den Casuals(wie du einer bist) welche gemüttlich mal raiden wollen. Ihre Klasse nicht perfekt beherschen und halt mal nebenbei etwas reissen wollen. Bis hin zu den Proraidern die 3-4x die Woche raiden, ihre Klasse perfekt beherschen und alles rausholen was geht.
Das soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein, jeder kann spielen wie er will und es ihm Spass macht. Blizzard will halt das Maximum an Spieler für WoW begeistern und versucht ein zwischending zu finden. Mit dem nächsten Patch werden die Raids mehr an Casuals angepasst und dann kannst du wieder fröhlich raiden gehen und in Hero Inis alles wegbomben. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters . Schlussendlich kann man es nicht einfach allen recht machen.


----------



## Ravolos (14. März 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Mit dem nächsten Patch werden die Raids mehr an Casuals angepasst und dann kannst du wieder fröhlich raiden gehen und in Hero Inis alles wegbomben.



Ist das so?

Wird der 4.0er Content um 30 % wie es sich gehört generft?
Wird dieser Feuerlande Raid oder wie sich das schimpft auch im normalen Modus so angelegt sein, daß man überhaupt was schafft, wenn man in keiner Raidgilde ist?

Glaube ich nicht dran. Also: Quelle bitte dazu?

Dann könnte man evtl. mal an ein WoW Comeback denken.


----------



## Garnalem (14. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ganz nüchtern betrachtet, fand ich den STIL von WotLK besser.
> 
> - Es hat angenehm lange gedauert, bis ein Charakter das Maximallevel erreicht hat. Selbst danach gab es aber noch genug zu sehen, z. B. Zul'Drak + die Sturmgipfel waren schön gebaute Questgebiete mit einer sehr angenehmen Schwierigkeit und auch die Eiskrone war zumindest für mich ein Muss zu spielen. Heute entscheide ich nach Rufepics, ob ich das Gebiet anfange oder durchspiele
> 
> ...



Zu Beginn von LK gab es genau wie jetzt kaum Randomraids, weil die sogenannten "Casuals" einfach noch nicht so weit waren. Das wird sich auch bald ändern, spätestens mit Patch 4.2, aber wahrscheinlich schon mit Patch 4.1, weil man dann einfacher an guter Ausrüstung kommt. Die Hero Inis waren zu LK-Beginn auch relativ knackig, weil man noch kein überpowertes Equipment hatte.

Klar war es easy, mit Equip von 200+ durch Naxx oder HC Inis zu rennen. *Aber machen Farm-Runs wirklich Spaß?* Ich sehe herausforderndere Raids als spaßiger an, z. B. wenn nach vielen Trys endlich der Endboss im Staube liegt. Natürlich sind starke Herausforderungen nicht gerade Random-Gruppen-freundlich, aber wer ernsthaft Raiden möchte, muss sich halt Gleichgesinnte suchen.

Ich finde es eigenartig, dass du das Dauergespamme im Handelschat gut findest und LK als familär bezeichnest. Für mich war LK das Ende des familären Zusammenspiels. Das war nur noch innerhalb einer Gilde möglich. Leute, die nur auf DPS und Gearscore, aber nicht mehr auf Können achten, Leute die nach 1,2 Wipes oder nach einem bestimmten Drop den sie bekommen haben leaven, Leute, die nur noch nuken und bomben und in negativen Effekten stehen bleiben - und somit gar nicht mehr richtig spielen - ging mir schon sehr auf den Geist.

Über die Levelphase von Cata kann man streiten. Allerdings fand ich Nordend einfach zu überfrachtet, da mein Schwerpunkt auf Raids liegt.


----------



## Famenio (14. März 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> 
> Wird der 4.0er Content um 30 % wie es sich gehört generft?
> Wird dieser Feuerlande Raid oder wie sich das schimpft auch im normalen Modus so angelegt sein, daß man überhaupt was schafft, wenn man in keiner Raidgilde ist?
> ...


Hmm ... er hat vom nächsten Patch geredet ... 
kann mich nicht erinnern, dass dafür Feuerlande angekündigt war 

Und die AOEs werden wieder angehoben, 
es kommen neue inis mit Epic-dropps ilvl352 glaube ich war das ... 

Und wenn das so ist, 
ist wow wieder so langweilig wie zu Wotlk ICC-Zeiten


----------



## Wolfmania (14. März 2011)

Als PvPler finde ich Cata besser, denn 1.Tol Barad ist bei Weitem besser als TW 2.neue kleine BG's und nicht so ein Insel-Müll 3.gutes blaues equip gegen Ehre und mit schnellen Arenaspielen sehr gutes equip relativ leicht zu bekommen, auch endlich Waffen 4.rated BG's - einfach eine gute Sache / das leveln ging zu schnell aber auch beim Lich King ging es relativ schnell, aber die meisten wollen ja schnellstens zum Endcontent darum ist es wohl so / zu Inis & raids kann ich nix sagen noch nix gesucht - bin wohl fast der Einzige der 3 85er hat und noch keine neue Ini besucht^^


----------



## Frostbeule16 (14. März 2011)

Wie schlecht dieser Thread, ich habe mich ewig nicht mehr angemeldet bei buffed um auf einen  Post zu antworten weil ich mir immer wieder dachte, "lasst sie einfach labern".

Aber bitte.

JEDER , ich kenne keine Ausnahme, fand Wotlk langweilig bezüglich des Schwierigkeitsgrades, ALLE freuten sich auf anspruchsvolles Gameplay, CCn, man muss was tun für sein Gear etc.
Die Gebiete sind mindestens genauso schön designed wie die Gebiete in Wotlk und die Quests noch wesentlich spannender und besser gestaltet.

DU meckerst jetzt TATSÄCHLICH?????? Ohne Witz findest du es zu anstrengend an Gear zu kommen ? Und du questest nur noch wegen der Fraktionen anstatt wegen der Gebiete?

Denk mal über deine Aussage nach, ich find Cata auch net mehr so über krass wie ichs anfangs fand. Aber es ist ein gutes Addon was teils immer noch etwas abverlangt, nicht so wie Wotlk - rein - bomben - raus.
Aber wegen solchen Leuten wie dir, wird das bald wieder kommen. 

Ach und " Frustaspekt" weil viele Spieler nicht mehr mitgenommen werden. Ja kein Wunder, früher wurden alle Leute die nicht zocken konnten und nur stumpf Ihren Char gerade zum laufen gebracht haben durch die größten Raidinis gezogen, heute geht das nicht mehr da von jedem Spieler ein Niveau abverlangt wird das man den Content legen kann. Diese Leute heulen jetzt... Toll , L2P und macht unser Spiel nicht langweilig.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. März 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> 
> Wird der 4.0er Content um 30 % wie es sich gehört generft?
> Wird dieser Feuerlande Raid oder wie sich das schimpft auch im normalen Modus so angelegt sein, daß man überhaupt was schafft, wenn man in keiner Raidgilde ist?
> ...



Patchnotes lesen, verstehen, nochmal lesen, sehen ob man es richtig verstanden hat, deinem Vorposter recht geben.
30% Nerf gabs nur in ICC.
Und sorry: der NHC-Content ist nicht wirklich schwer, er ist für Casuals (wie dich) so ausgelegt, dass es machbar ist.
An einigen Bossen wiped man halt ab und an, das ist aber nicht schlimm. Kann ja nicht alles sein wie Lootinstanz des Kreuzfahrers oder
Lootshit in ICC. Sorry ein minimaler Anspruch an die Fähigkeit eines Spielers gehört dazu, sonst spiel Schach gegen dich selber, da gewinnst du immer.

/edit: Es gibt immer Leute dies anders besser finden würden...


----------



## Doofkatze (14. März 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigenartig, dass du das Dauergespamme im Handelschat gut findest und LK als familär bezeichnest. Für mich war LK das Ende des familären Zusammenspiels. Das war nur noch innerhalb einer Gilde möglich. Leute, die nur auf DPS und Gearscore, aber nicht mehr auf Können achten, Leute die nach 1,2 Wipes oder nach einem bestimmten Drop den sie bekommen haben leaven, Leute, die nur noch nuken und bomben und in negativen Effekten stehen bleiben - und somit gar nicht mehr richtig spielen - ging mir schon sehr auf den Geist.



In WotLK kannte ich aus der üblichen Randomsuche viele viele andere Gruppen und wurde sehr oft angefragt, ob ich nicht die Gilde wechseln mag und "diese" Woche schon ID hätte. Familiär war es deshalb, da ich ohne große Probleme alle Freunde mitbringen konnte in viele Raids, da mir das Vertrauen entgegengebracht wurde, richtig zu beurteilen, ob wir das nun so schaffen oder nicht. Daraus sind einige Freundschaften entstanden. Heute wäre eine solche Freundschaft: "Erinnert ihr euch noch an XX? Der macht Mörderschaden!". Damals waren wir oft mit dabei, weil wir gute Laune mitgebracht haben und einfach so einen ganzen Raid aufgewertet haben (und selbst unseren Spaß durch die kleinen Nickeligkeiten hatten). Da hat man im üblichen ICC Raid noch miteinander gescherzt, bis wir dann an die Bosse kamen, zu denen wir eigentlich wollten.
Heute ist diese Geselligkeit einfach nicht mehr da. Es ist ein Zweckzusammenschluss, um DIESEN EINEN Boss zu töten, jeder muss sich konzentrieren und und und...Das schlimmste daran ist eben, das ich keinen anderen mitnehmen kann und quasi "allein" unterwegs bin. Ständig dieses aus dem TS raus "also ich geh dann mal xx umhaun, bis nachher" wird dabei zu einer angespannten Situation, da man nichts mit der Gilde macht und nur sich selbst und seinen Charakter im Blick hat.
WotLK hat es uns damals erlaubt, bequem zusammen zu spielen.


----------



## DeathDragon (14. März 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Zu Beginn von LK gab es genau wie jetzt kaum Randomraids, weil die sogenannten "Casuals" einfach noch nicht so weit waren. Das wird sich auch bald ändern, spätestens mit Patch 4.2, aber wahrscheinlich schon mit Patch 4.1, weil man dann einfacher an guter Ausrüstung kommt. Die Hero Inis waren zu LK-Beginn auch relativ knackig, weil man noch kein überpowertes Equipment hatte.
> 
> Klar war es easy, mit Equip von 200+ durch Naxx oder HC Inis zu rennen. *Aber machen Farm-Runs wirklich Spaß?* Ich sehe herausforderndere Raids als spaßiger an, z. B. wenn nach vielen Trys endlich der Endboss im Staube liegt. Natürlich sind starke Herausforderungen nicht gerade Random-Gruppen-freundlich, aber wer ernsthaft Raiden möchte, muss sich halt Gleichgesinnte suchen.
> 
> ...



100% sign. Warum muss es 30% generft werden?
Wir waren damals bei LK als der 10% Buff kam. Wir haben ihn dann mit dem 10% Buff gelegt. Jetzt sagt natürlich jeder, hey ihr habt LK nur wegen dem Buff gelegt. Stimmt aber nicht, wir hatten schlichtweg zuwenig Zeit zum tryen. Wir hätten LK auch ohne den Buff in der Woche gelegt, nur glaubt das einem irgendwie keiner. Der Buff kam schlichtweg zu früh. Sowas zerrt einem irgendwie am Ego.

Das mit dem 30% Buff stimmt indirekt. Klar steht in den Patchnotes nicht: Wir nerfen alle Bosse um 30% aber:
- In den neuen Heros droppt 353 Items, also hat man zu Raidbeginn besseres Equip
- So ziemlich jede Klasse wird gepatcht
- Ein paar Klassen kriegen neue Spells zum bomben bzw. der Schaden von AOE spells wird um 100% erhöht
- Einige Raidbosse werden vereinfacht
Das erleichtert viele Encounter ungemein. Wer mit dem Patch noch Probleme mit den Würmer bei Magmaul hat, sollte Hello Kitty zocken


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> I...



Da komplett das ganze Spiel darauf ausgelegt ist, dass jeder alles sehen kann, kannst du mal davon ausgehen, dass auch irgendwann der Feuerlande-Raid für alle zugänglich und schaffbar wird (auch wenn du dem Irrtum unterliegst, dass der Raid mit 4.1 kommt, der kommt erst mit 4.2, 4.1 bringt eine Erhöhung der AOE-Dps aller Klassen, die im Moment da zurückhängen und 2 heroische Instanzen, die 353er Itemlevel-Equip für fast alle Slots droppen, damit vor dem Feuerlande-Patch auch "schwächere" Spieler noch die aktuellen Raids "schaffen", auch wenn hoffentlich Rnd-Raids, zumindest solche wie sie Ende WotLk üblich waren, weiterhin scheitern werden)


----------



## Metadron72 (14. März 2011)

ist doch alles wie in wotlk, über die heros in cata haben auch alle geschimpft wie die doofen, und jetzt rennen 50% der random durch ohne marks und ohne cc und hauen einfach alles weg. das wird in paar wochen in den raids ähnlich sein, seid halt nich immer so ungeduldig oO


----------



## Xheel (14. März 2011)

wenn es tatsächlich dazu kommt das ab 4.1 wieder alles gebombt wird und die raids random gegangen werden kann, werde ich mit wow aufhören und mit portal 2 auf diablo 3 warten.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (14. März 2011)

Ich teile volkommen die Meinung des TEs. WOtlk war viel besser und man konnte auch als Casual was erreichen. Neben Schule/Studium/Beruf auch noch 5 Stunden am Tag spielen um was zu ereichen ist einfach unmachbar (außer man vernachlässigt sein RL). Sorry wenn ich jetz mit dem Casual-Gelaber komme, aber es ist einfach so! Man merk auch, das viele meine Meinung teilen (bei den vielen Leuten die Aufgehört haben). Ich warte noch Patch 4.1 ab, aber wenns dann immernoch so bleibt lass ich auch mein ABO auslazufen.

MFG


----------



## Yumyko (14. März 2011)

Naaa.... Höre ich da ein MIMI?? Ihr wolltet doch alles schwerer.. nicht mehr ÄPIXX nachgeschmissen und und und.. jetzt weint ihr? Was wollt ihr denn nun? Ich finds klasse.. Und wenn ihr keine random raids findet und mit der Gilde was machen wollt.. na wieso macht ihr dann keine raids auf? Oder Farmt erstmal die Heros ab.. Mann kommt doch locker auf nen iLevel von 350 durch ruf, crafting und hero instanzen.. Dann schnappt euch n paar gildies und auch freunde und schon habt ihr euren raid und eure familie und euern spaß.. nur weil ihr dann vieleicht 3-4 mal nen boss versuchen müsst heißt das doch nich gleich MIMI ich lass es ich bin zu schlecht alles scheiße *mit fuß auf n boden stampf wie n kleines kind*

Und zum thema RL und spielen.. wer behauptet denn das mann 5 stunden am tag spielen muss?? Ich z.b. mach das mal wenn ich urlaub oder frei hab.. aber wenn arbeit is geht das auf keinen fall.. genauso wie freundin durchdrehen würde etc.. und trotzdem schaff ich es zu raiden und auch was zu erreichen.. 

Stellt euch doch nicht so an.. denkt logisch nach wie kann ich mich für das und das fir m achen.. wie funktuioniert der und der Boss, wobei es mitlerweile auch echt gute guides gibt..

MFG


----------



## Dunkelhorn (14. März 2011)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Wie schlecht dieser Thread, ich habe mich ewig nicht mehr angemeldet bei buffed um auf einen  Post zu antworten weil ich mir immer wieder dachte, "lasst sie einfach labern".
> 
> Aber bitte.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist das der Weg auf 85 viel zu einfach ist. Mal bombt sich auf 85 hoch in kürzester Zeit muss auf diesem Weg kein einzigesmal seinen Char voll ausreizen und bekommt auf 85 das wesentlich härtere Instanz Futter vor die Nase gesetzt. Das Frustriert extrem gerade Neulinge die noch nix X Jahre WoW spielen.

Am besten einer Gilde beitreten als Neuling und sich die Dinge auf die es ankommt erklären lassen, ist die Harte Schule aber da muss man durch.

Als ich vor 6 Jahren mit WoW begonnen habe war es auch so nur das hier der schwierigkeitsgrad beim Leveln weitaus höher war und man auch hier schon viele Quest mit Gruppen machen musste. Die Low Instanzen waren auch wesentlich anspruchsvoller als sie jetzt sind. 

Fazit: WoW hat derbe Design Fehler im Unteren Level Bereich und bietet absolut keine Vorgeschmack auf das was im Endgame auf einen zukommt.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. März 2011)

Dunkelhorn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das der Weg auf 85 viel zu einfach ist. Mal bombt sich auf 85 hoch in kürzester Zeit muss auf diesem Weg kein einzigesmal seinen Char voll ausreizen und bekommt auf 85 das wesentlich härtere Instanz Futter vor die Nase gesetzt. Das Frustriert extrem gerade Neulinge die noch nix X Jahre WoW spielen.
> 
> Am besten einer Gilde beitreten als Neuling und sich die Dinge auf die es ankommt erklären lassen, ist die Harte Schule aber da muss man durch.
> 
> ...



ich halte es für ein Gerücht, dass NHC inis so abartig hart sind.


----------



## Famenio (14. März 2011)

Dunkelhorn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das der Weg auf 85 viel zu einfach ist. Mal bombt sich auf 85 hoch in kürzester Zeit muss auf diesem Weg kein einzigesmal seinen Char voll ausreizen und bekommt auf 85 das wesentlich härtere Instanz Futter vor die Nase gesetzt. Das Frustriert extrem gerade Neulinge die noch nix X Jahre WoW spielen.
> ...
> Fazit: WoW hat derbe Design Fehler im Unteren Level Bereich und bietet absolut keine Vorgeschmack auf das was im Endgame auf einen zukommt.





Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> ich halte es für ein Gerücht, dass NHC inis so abartig hart sind.


Merkst de wat? 
Er meint das die nHc viel zu einfach sind und mit 85 sprich Heros auf einmal einem der Schlag trifft


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2011)

Dunkelhorn schrieb:


> Fazit: WoW hat derbe Design Fehler im Unteren Level Bereich und bietet absolut keine Vorgeschmack auf das was im Endgame auf einen zukommt.



Da es nicht so gedacht ist, nach dem Erfolg "Level 85" sofort HC-Instanzen oder noch schlimmer Raids zu laufen, ist deine Aussage nicht richtig. Da dort zuerst nHC kommen sollte, die etwas mehr fordern als das Leveln ist die Lernkurve weitaus flacher als du sie siehst...Leveln-nHC-HC-Raid-HC Raid...daran halten und "Vorgeschmack" erhalten



Famenio schrieb:


> Merkst de wat?
> Er meint das die nHc viel zu einfach sind und mit 85 sprich Heros auf einmal einem der Schlag trifft



Hey lustig, neuer geflügelter Spruch: merkst de wat

Nein meint er nicht..er meint vielleicht das Leveln und die dortigen nHCs, es gibt aber immernoch 3 nHcs die für Level 85 gedacht sind und auf HCs einstimmen sollen


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Merkst de wat?
> Er meint das die nHc viel zu einfach sind und mit 85 sprich Heros auf einmal einem der Schlag trifft



ne hab ich nicht gemerkt.
dann @TE: nhc gehen regelt. ausser du bist lernresistent


----------



## Famenio (14. März 2011)

Naja aber die 85-er nh sind auch nicht der bringer ... 
Wenn ich, sag ich mal Grim Batol nh gehe, dann ist es einigermaßen schwer, aber es geht noch mit Leuten die, angenommen, alle diese Instanz nicht kennen. Kommst du aber gleich danach mit der selben Aufstellung in Grim Batol Hero, weil jedem nur noch ein Teil fehlte um Hero zu gehen und dort jeder eins bekommen hat, dann wird die Gruppe dort kläglich schweitern. Außer alle haben einen Tag Zeit um zu tryn


----------



## Tomratz (14. März 2011)

Also ich persönlich finde Cata besser als Bombking, auch wenn der Weg schon langsam wieder in die Richtung geht.

Oder liegt es einfach daran, dass man mit besserem Equip einfach leichter vorwärts kommt?

Wie es auch sein mag, ich als "Casual" habe noch nicht rundum 359er Equip, hab sogar noch drei 333er Teile und 
geh trotzdem mit der Gilde raiden. 

Zwar haben wir noch nicht allzuviel vom Content gesehen, aber wir können immer noch lachen, wenn uns Halfus oder
Magmaul in den Boden stampfen, umso schöner ist es, wenn der umgekehrte Fall eintritt.

Durch die erfolgreichen Tries wird automatisch das Equip der Truppe besser und es fällt von mal zu mal leichter, die 
Bosse zu legen.

Alle wollten zu Ende der WotlK Zeiten einen schwierigeren Content, jetzt wo er da ist, wird schon wieder gejammert.

Die Levelphase fand ich übrigens auch etwas fade, aber ansonsten Thumbs up für Cata.


----------



## Super PePe (14. März 2011)

Zu Beginn von Welt des Lutschkönigs ging rnd und Stammraids genauso viel oder wenig wie jetzt. Cata besteht nicht nur aus dem Weg von 80-85 und raiden. Es steckt wesentlich mehr Arbeit dahinter, erstelle dir einfach mal ein twink ohne lvl-bonus. Und wenn es dir um Unterhaltung geht und nicht um die neuesten Epix hält dich keiner ab heute noch 20:15Uhr Naxx zu besuchen.


----------



## WotanGOP (14. März 2011)

Wer zu schlecht ist, um in einem Raid mitgenommen zu werden, sollte üben üben üben.
Wer es in 5er Instanzen nicht packt, sollte ebenfalls üben üben üben.

WoW ist alles andere, als ein schweres Spiel. Manche Sachen sind durchaus anspruchsvoll, ja, aber alles ist durchaus auch für Normalsterbliche schaffbar. Es hapert einfach nur an den Spielern selbst. Es fängt ja schon damit an, daß viele nichteinmal an der Puppe das Maximum aus ihrem Char herausholen, nichtmal annähernd, weil sie die Tooltips, Foren und Guides nicht richtig lesen, bzw. nicht richtig befolgen. Dann machen sie sich überhaupt nicht die Mühe, mal das ganze Spektrum der Fähigkeiten der eigenen Klasse zu betrachten und alles zu verinnerlichen, bzw. sich Gedanken zu machen, wann welche Fähigkeit hilfreich sein könnte. Und das sind alles Sachen, die überhaupt nicht schwierig oder zeitintensiv sind. Man braucht nur den Willen, auch etwas zu erreichen. Und alle, die sich beschweren, daß etwas zu spät ist, haben ja den Willen, die Bosse zu schaffen. Nur haben sie eben aber auch zu viel Faulheit, um etwas dafür zu tun.
Wenn sich die Leute einfach mal zusammenreißen würden, würde es viel mehr Gruppen geben, die losziehen, auch Random. Aber so, wer macht sich schon gern die Mühe, einen Raid zusammenzustellen und am Ende steht der Erfolg in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand, weil die Leute es einfach nicht drauf haben? Der Großteil der "nicht so guten Spieler" hat es in der eigenen Hand, besser zu werden. das ist alles, wie gesagt, nur Übungs- und Konzentrationssache. Aber wieviele Leute kennt ihr, jeder einzelne, die ihre Klasse wirklich und in jeder Situation beherrschen? Aber viele bekommen ja nichtmal die elementarsten Dinge auf die Reihe. Da müssen vielleicht 5 Knöpfe richtig gedrückt werden, um guten Schaden oder gute Heilung heraus zu hauen. So schwer ist das also nicht. Manche Klassen brauchen vielleicht noch 1-2 Knöpfe mehr, andere dafür 1-2 weniger. Anstatt die Spielweise aber zu üben, wird stetig gefordert, daß die Dinge einfacher gemacht werden.
Ich kann nur jedem sagen, der sich beschwert, daß irgendetwas zu schwer ist oder es kaum Gruppen gibt oder Raids, die einen mitnehmen: Macht eure Hausaufgaben! Das ganze Internet ist voll mit guten Guides und Anleitungen. Und dann ist es reine Übungssache. Und wer gut spielt, findet auch immer Gruppen, IMMER! Es gibt genug Gilden, die gute Leute suchen...



PS: Naxxramas 80 war im Übrigen die wohl leichteste Raidinstanz überhaupt. Man kann einfach keine ernsthaften Vergleiche mit ihr machen. Wenn man sich überlegt, was man in Kara damals teilweise auf die Fresse bekommen hat, war Naxx einfach nur ein Kindergartenraid.


----------



## Ravolos (14. März 2011)

@WotanGP :

Ich habe mir in Cata einen Ele in knapp 6 Tagen von 1 - 85 hochgequestet. Vorher 3 Jahre eine andere Klasse meist als Heiler gezockt. Habe mir sämtliche Ele Guides durchgelesen und mich an die Puppe gestellt. CC kenne ich seit BC und das unterbrechen habe ich halt geübt.

Als ich iLvl 332 hatte, sind wir gildenintern wieder mal ICC 10er gegangen. Bei Modermine hatte ich laut Recount 18,5 K DPS. Bei unserem ingesamt 7. Try seit Cata LK down. Vor'm Try Recount zurückgesetzt. Mit den ganzen Switches und dem nötigen Movement 13,6 Overall während des Tries. Das ist alles in allem wohl nicht absolut schlecht.

Die anderen DD's 11 K, 8 K, 5 K auf 85 mit ICC Buff... einer bei jedem Try an der gleichen Stelle tot.

Ich habe Invites von Raidgilden bekommen, aber kann mir das terminlich absolut nicht einrichten. Geht einfach nicht. Ich zocke wenn es gerade passt, dann auch viel, es sei denn ich werde wegen RL gestört.

In WoTlK kam ich mit diesen Leuten recht weit. Naxx hatten wir aber erst kurz vor 3.2 clear, weil zu wenig Raid DPS. 12 Minuten Tries an Kel waren Standard. Aber man konnte wenigstens AK und diesen Drachenraid machen. Du denkst ja, das wäre so easy gewesen. Wir sind noch mit 4.0 regelmässig Naxx für unsere Neulinge gegangen.

Jetzt in Cata geht außer dem PVP Raidboss nix mehr. 1-2 unserer besten hauen zu Raidgilden ab, sind dann aber nach einer Woche traurig wieder da. Ich will nie wieder in eine Raidgilde und das seit BC.

Es gehören immer noch ein paar andere mit dazu und wir Normalo Gilden kommen halt momentan nicht weiter. Also habe ich geleaved. Macht 0 Fun mehr. Gibt ansonsten keinen Content. Sämtliche Haupt- und Nenbenberufe auch geskilled nur z.B.

Diese Leute sind zwar keine Profis, aber es macht jedes Mal Spass mit Ihnen im TS und bei den ganzen Fun Events, die wir so machen.

Vielleicht verstehst Du auch mal diesen Standpunkt.


----------



## Kelthuzard (14. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> - Raids waren Alltag. Jeden Tag gab es Leute, die für ihre Schlachtzüge Leute im Handelschannel suchten. So hatte man immer ein Auge auf den Chat und startete oftmals mit der gesamten Gilde mal schnell in einen Schlachtzug, wo es eben nicht um Epics ging, sondern um eine abendliche Unterhaltung (samt dem nächsten Tag mit "das ging gar nich, was der XX da gemacht hat"). Heute besteht ein Raid aus wenigen heftigen Bossen, "damals" gab es ein Naxx mit 20 Bossen.



ich weiss ja nicht weclhes wow du spielst aber bei mir hatte Nax immer nur 15 Bosse :x


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. März 2011)

Ich kann gar nicht genau sagen, was mir insgesamt besser gefällt. Bisher hatte Classic und jedes Addon seinen eigenen Charme.

Raidtechnisch bin ich mitlerweile ganz klar ein Verfechter der 10/25-ID Zusammenlegung. 
Anfangs fand ich es nicht so gut, da ich in WotLk öfters mal 10er Random gegangen bin, was durch die Zusammenlegung jetzt nicht mehr geht.
Im Nachhinein find ich es aber absolut gut, da es nicht selten der Fall war, das der gesamte Randomraidabend reine Zeitverschwendung war und keinen Spaß machte. 

Mein Stammraid/Gilde ist sowieso unverändert. Von daher, alles beim alten.

5er waren Anfangs sehr viel interessanter als WotLk-5er. Wenn es mit den beiden Zuls und späteren 5ern so weiter geht, kann ich nur sagen "Daumen hoch".

Storytechnisch war WotLk sehr gut, wobei ich mir statt des Kolosseums, eher nen Troll- und Neruberraid im selben Tier gewünscht hätte.

Mal sehen womit Cata storymäßig noch aufwartet.


----------



## BillyChapel (14. März 2011)

Prinzipiell steckt eine wahre Aussage im Beitrag des TE. 

Es ist schon toll, was Blizzard aus den alten Regionen (1-60) gemacht hat. Das kann als gelungen bezeichnet werden. Die neuen und überarbeiteten Quests sind prima und sorgen durchaus für Abwechslung (selten so gelacht beim Ziegen-vom-Berg-kicken im Ödland/Allianzseite). Fliegen in den alten Ländern war auch längst überfällig. Daumen hoch für diese Neuerungen!

Aber....
Für Spieler, denen Raiden am A**** vorbei geht und die i.d.R. nur mit 5er Gruppen in HCs unterwegs waren, ist Cata ein eindeutiger Rückschritt. Wem hilft denn dieser "Pseudo-Anspruch", dass für Trashmobs wieder CC benötigt wird? Ich hatte gedacht, dieses Thema wäre nach BC mit Einführung von WotLK vom Tisch. Laut Blizzard wollte man die HC Inis kürzer und "straighter" machen. Die Mehrzahl der Spieler, die sich durch HCs quälen sind auf die Punkte scharf, auf sonst gar nichts. Und sind wir ehrlich, spätestens bei itemlevel 800 sind auch die Trashmobs für CC kein Thema mehr, die werden dann im Vorübergehen umgenietet. Nur für Frisch-80er stellen sie ein Problem dar, das einfach nur nervt. Aber so will das Blizzard... die Spieler mit solchem Blödsinn bei der Stange halten (timesink ftw).

Die Levelphase ist bei Cata ein Witz (also von 80-85). Hier merkt man eklatant, dass Blizzard etwas falsch gemacht hat. Der Weg von 70 nach 80 war in WotLK zeitlich deutlich länger, zudem standen rund 8 Levelregionen zur Verfügung, gegenüber 5 bei Cata. Für alle Questerfolge in WotLK musste man 875 Quests erledigen, in Cata sind das nur noch 590 (in WotLK waren das also 48% mehr), die Tagesquests in Tol Barad nicht mitgezählt. Hier sieht man, dass die Entwickler bei Cata deutlich weniger implementiert haben. Das führt logischerweise dazu, dass die Spieler viel schneller auf Höchststufe sind und dann ... (naja ihr wisst schon).

Leider ist unverkennbar, dass Blizzard mit der Mogelpackung Cata den Entwickleraufwand drastisch reduziert hat (bezogen auf die lvl-Gebiete 80-85). Um hier den fehlenden Content wieder wett zu machen (was die zeitliche Beschäftigung der Spieler und somit das Binden an das Spiel angeht), wurde auf die altbekannte Verschärfung der Inis (CC, mehr Trashmobs) zurückgegriffen, denn wenn die Spieler länger in den Inis herumhängen müssen, kommen sie auch nicht so schnell an die Punkte ran. Die HCs sind ja Grundvoraussetzung für die Raids, somit erwischt es all die große Raidmasse. Darüber hinaus hat man mit der Einführung des Archäologie-Nebenberufs den Zeitvernichter Nr.1 in WoW geschaffen. Mit minimalem Entwickleraufwand die größtmögliche Zeitvernichtung zu schaffen. Dafür müssten sie einen Ehrenpreis erhalten! 

Ja, alles in allem war WotLK als Add-on umfangreicher, vom Spielablauf her geradliniger und durchaus abwechslungsreicher als CATA. Für Spieler, die mit dem stupiden Raidgehabe nix am Hut haben hat Cata für ihre 85er Chars wenig Beglückendes gebracht. Wer jetzt allerdings sagt, dass man mit Höchstlevel zwangsläufig Raiden muss, weil das Spiel dafür ausgelegt ist, der sollte bessser ruhig sein, denn der hat den eigentlichen Sinn eines RPG (Betonung auf dem "R") nicht verstanden. Denn in einem "R"PG muss es mehr geben, als in einem Raid ein paar Knöpfchen, äh Tasten zu drücken und auf die EPIXXE vom Baum des Zufalls zu hoffen.

So long
Billy


----------



## Kelthuzard (14. März 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Zwar LK erst auf 85 gildenintern geschafft, aber ansonsten kam man ohne Raidgilde wesentlich weiter im Content als wie in BC.
> 
> Nur Ulduar war schlecht. Viel zu schwer für uns. Nun geht in Cata auch wieder nix wie in BC -.-




Nix für ungut, aber Ulduar war die einzige WotLK ini die mir gefallen hat .... naja back to the roots <33 du spielst bestimmt nen B11 / N811 Hunter mit Namen Legolos oder nen Blutelf / N811 DK mit namen Schêdødêth ....


----------



## Famenio (14. März 2011)

Also ich stand mit meienr Gildengruppe auch lange Zeit vor Magmaul und Omnitron, 
wir haben getryt bis zum umfallen 2x die Woche ... 

Jetzt haben wir innerhalb von 2 Wochen Magmaul, Omnitron und Maloriak gelegt
und das innerhalb von einem Abend. 
Und heute Abend geht es zu Atremedes und dann Bastion.
Also machbar ist alles, 
so aussichtslos es am Anfang aussieht, 
es muss lediglich das zusammenspiel
und die zu euch passende Taktik gefunden werden


----------



## Long_Wolf (14. März 2011)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Wer jetzt allerdings sagt, dass man mit Höchstlevel zwangsläufig Raiden muss, weil das Spiel dafür ausgelegt ist, der sollte bessser ruhig sein, denn der hat den eigentlichen Sinn eines RPG (Betonung auf dem "R") nicht verstanden. Denn in einem "R"PG muss es mehr geben, als in einem Raid ein paar Knöpfchen, äh Tasten zu drücken und auf die EPIXXE vom Baum des Zufalls zu hoffen.
> 
> So long
> Billy



Wenn du dieses Spiel immer noch als MMORPG bezeichnest hast du die letzte 5 Jahre wohl unter einem Stein gelebt. Das was sich an RPG im Spiel befindet kannst du inzwischen in jedem Shooter auch finden. Selbst was auf den RP Servern abläuft ist kaum noch als Rollenspiel zu bezeichnen...

Das einzige was WoW im Moment besser macht als irgendein anderes MMo SIND die Raids. Und wie man an dem Gewinsel hier sieht ist das etlichen schon zu schwer...die kommen ja nicht Mal lebend durch die HCs...


----------



## Metadron72 (14. März 2011)

aber wir wollen uns doch weiter dumm stellen und es dann auf irgendwen/irgendwas anderes schieben. wenn wir weder gut spielen wollen, noch uns um eine gilde kümmern wollen !!

und nein es geht uns auch gar nicht nur um die epix ohne jeglichen aufwand, es geht uns um die epix ! 
zur not reden wir uns halt dann damit raus, dass es ja mit paar stunden die woche alles nicht mehr machbar ist (wo natürlich jeder, der in einer casual abends spielen gilde ist, weiß das dies totaler blödsinn ist und es sehr wohl geht).


was ? ich muss aus dem feuer raus UND schaden machen ???? wie würde homer sagen "ich habe aber JETZT hunger"


----------



## Ravolos (14. März 2011)

Kelthuzard schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber Ulduar war die einzige WotLK ini die mir gefallen hat .... naja back to the roots <33 du spielst bestimmt nen B11 / N811 Hunter mit Namen Legolos oder nen Blutelf / N811 DK mit namen Schêdødêth ....



Da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Aus dem Alter bin ich schon seit vielen Jahren raus 

Schon als Diablo 1 rauskam habe ich mir bessere Charnamen ausgedacht!
/Edit : Selbstverständlich habe ich auch Jäger und DK's noch nie gezockt. Halt Voll nicht mein Fall.

Als Uldu rauskam habe ich wie viele andere in meiner Gilde und FL erstmal eine sehr lange Pause gemacht. Kein Content für Normalos da.


----------



## Super PePe (14. März 2011)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Wenn du dieses Spiel immer noch als MMORPG bezeichnest hast du die letzte 5 Jahre wohl unter einem Stein gelebt. Das was sich an RPG im Spiel befindet kannst du inzwischen in jedem Shooter auch finden. Selbst was auf den RP Servern abläuft ist kaum noch als Rollenspiel zu bezeichnen...
> 
> Das einzige was WoW im Moment besser macht als irgendein anderes MMo SIND die Raids. Und wie man an dem Gewinsel hier sieht ist das etlichen schon zu schwer...die kommen ja nicht Mal lebend durch die HCs...


RP ist nicht passiv konsumierbar. Man muss es aktiv betreiben. Das ist wie wenn man jammert Raids sind tot und daran ist das Spiel schuld nur weil sich keiner mehr die Hose anziehen will und alle darauf warten, dass einer die Initiative ergreift und sie einlädt.


----------



## Loony555 (14. März 2011)

Ich fand Wotlk auch besser. Und nein, ich habe damals nicht gemeckert, dass alles zu leicht ist!
Als Familienvater habe ich mal abends ein bis zwei Stündchen Zeit, um was zu machen. (Und das auch nicht jeden Abend).
Raiden fällt also flach. Früher habe ich Heroics (und gelegentlich mal AK) random geheilt, weils flott ging, und mir enorm Spass gemacht hat. 
Angemeldet, 2 Minuten später Invite, (meistens) sehr entspannt durch, alles bestens, und an gutes neues Equip kam man so auch ran, man hatte auch als Casual immer ein Ziel vor Augen..

Jetzt ist heilen ein absoluter Krampf, und mehr Arbeit als Vergnügen. Auf Invite wartet man selbst für nonhero Ewigkeiten, das Heilen artet in puren Stress aus, weil häufig alle Gruppenmitglieder mittanken, CC benutzt keiner, der eingehende Schaden auf Tank und Gruppe ist höllisch, und man steht häufig nach jeder popligen Trashgruppe oom da, woraufhin man natürlich selbst glotzen kann, wie man wieder Mana tankt, denn Warten ist auch häufig ein Fremdwort. "Wieso braucht der doofe Heiler schon wieder Manapause? Wir machen schonmal weiter..."

Es macht keinen Spass mehr, also hab ich das Heilen erstmal gelassen, und twinke ein wenig im Lowlevel Bereich rum. Macht mehr Spass.
Ich warte mal 4.1 ab, dann schau ich mal wieder als Heiler rein. 
Evtl kann man da über T11 "Marken-Epic-Equip" wieder einiges ausgleichen, momentan ist es ja selbst schwierig, an akzeptables blaues Zeug zu kommen. 
Zumindest bei meiner kurzen täglichen Spielzeit.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. März 2011)

Fassen wir zusammen: bc release -> Classic war besser
wotlk release -> BC war besser
Cata release -> wotlk war besser...


----------



## Ravolos (14. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Fassen wir zusammen: bc release -> Classic war besser
> wotlk release -> BC war besser
> Cata release -> wotlk war besser...



Falsch :

bc release -> Classic, keine Ahnung. Noch nicht gezockt
wotlk release -> BC. BC war viel zu schwer. Kara Endcontent ZA Blocker, WoTlK <33
Cata release -> wotlk war besser...

So passt es


----------



## Metadron72 (14. März 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Falsch :
> 
> bc release -> Classic, keine Ahnung. Noch nicht gezockt
> wotlk release -> BC. BC war viel zu schwer. Kara Endcontent ZA Blocker, WoTlK <33
> ...



aber auch nur für dich


----------



## Zomb2k (14. März 2011)

Subjektive Wahrnehmung, eigene Meinung, eigenes Spielverständniss, eigene Ziele, andere Ziele...

Was hier wieder alles verglichen wird, was man wirklich schlecht vergleichen kann. Leute, mekcert nicht, heult nicht, weint nicht, und vor allem, schmeißt doch bitte n icht so am laufenden Band mit Vorurteilen durch die Gegend.

Jeder spielt dieses Spiel auf seine eigene Art und Weise, jeder hat andere Ziele, egal ob er nun viel Zeit hat, wenig Zeit, eher PRO, oder CASUAL ist. Was man im Endeffekt aus dem Game macht, hängt immer an einem slebst, nicht am Game, und nicht an anderen.
Wenn man raiden will, hat man gefälligst das zu tun, was dafür nötig ist, wenn man Heros will, hat man das zu tun was dafür nötig ist.
Der einzige Unterschied den ich sehe ist: Der WotLK-Content war teilweise zu schlecht balanced und es wurde zuviel "bekanntes" recycled. Zusätzlich kommt der Unterschied mit 10er und 25er ID. man hatte jede Woche mit 3 Raaids 6IDs zum verballern.
Die Taktiken und das abfarmen ging dadurch viel schneller von statten als momentan, man hat auch 3 Raids, aber nur 3 IDs und der 10er Content ist anspruchsvoller als der 25er. Ich denke das ist genau der Punkt der hier momentan etwas sauer aufstößt. Sobald Blizz das wieder hinbekommt, können auch alle wieder so wie früher raiden 
Vorrausgesetzt sie bekommen es denn hin, was ich nicht unbedingt in den nächsten 2-6 Monaten erwarte.

Gruß,
Zomb


----------



## Peloquin (14. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

jedes ADD On hat seine Daseinberechtigung aber es muss natürlich Spaß machen. Ich persönlich empfinde die Möglichkeit des schnellen Levelns auch als einen der Gründe warum es zum Frust kommen kann. Jedoch finde ich die Argumentation aufgehangen an den Levelbereich 80-85 nicht zielführend. Wer bis 80 also innerhalb von 80 Leveln nicht schnallt wie seine Figur läuft, der soll jetzt bitte nicht das "schnelle" Leveln von 80-85 für seinen Frust auf Cata verantwortlich machen.

Ich glaube die Leute twinken einfach zuviel und sind nicht in der Lage sich mal auf eine Sache zu konzentrieren. Das hat sich Blizzard aber selbst eingebrockt. Das Spiel wurde vereinfacht, der erste EP nerf in BC war schon enorm. Ich kenn kaum Leute die zu classic Zeiten 10 60er hatten. Heute hat doch fast jeder 5 80er und hält sich aber für einen Progamer weil er viel spielt......

Müsste man länger Leveln würde es vielleicht wieder mehr Leute geben die sich nur auf einen Char konzentrieren. Das ist meine Meinung dazu. 

Dennoch finde ich Cata wirklich toll und die Leute die jetzt rumheulen sind die Massen von Epics und Raids zum Beginn von Lichking gewohnt und natürlich sowieso schon permanent unzufrieden das sie nicht immer das größte Schnitzel am Mittagstisch bekommen. Um die Leute tut es mir nicht leid, die können gerne ins Hintertreffen geraten und einfach aus der Szene verschwinden. Leute die "Ritalinfrei" einen Char komplett am Stück 4-8 Stunden spielen können und dabei noch was für ihren Spielspaß erreichen sind mir da absolut lieber. Und wenn sie eben nicht so lange spielen können aber dennoch nur einen Char so ist das auch eine Leistung zu der man sie nur beglückwünschen kann.

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## rîppéx (14. März 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Falsch :
> 
> bc release -> Classic, keine Ahnung. Noch nicht gezockt
> wotlk release -> BC. BC war viel zu schwer. Kara Endcontent ZA Blocker, WoTlK <33
> ...



Bc war zu schwer oO? Bc war einfach porno!


----------



## Famenio (14. März 2011)

Classic und BC habe ich leider nicht gespielt, 
ich kam erst zu PDK ins Spiel hinein
und selbst dabei muss ich sagen, dass es zu einfach war.
Das einzige was mich bei WoW gehalten hatte, 
war der Umfang am ganzen geschehen (Erfolge, Quests, Pets, Reittiere, usw.)
Und die netten Leute die man kennen gelernt hat.
Ja zwischen den vielen Spinnern sind auch nette Leute dabei 

Und seit Cata machen wenigstens auch die inis und Raids richtig Spaß 
Warum soll ich für ein Spiel bezahlen, wo ich alles immer gleich durch habe?
Ich will doch auch Anspruch haben, sonst macht es kein Spaß.
Und selbst wenn man nicht weiter kommt am Anfang, 
irgendwann kommt der knackpunkt, wo man auf einmal durchstartet.
Bloß die Ausdauer muss man halt haben und auch den Willen
und auch sich mit den Fehlern auseinander setzen um es besser zu machen


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2011)

rîppéx schrieb:


> Bc war zu schwer oO? Bc war einfach porno!



Zu schwer nicht...aber zu bunt...^^


----------



## xxardon (14. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Zu schwer nicht...aber zu bunt...^^



Zu bunt nicht, aber zu gut


----------



## RedPaprika (14. März 2011)

Also Lk war in meinen Augen ein kompletter Witz =/
 Mit Cata hat WoW einen Großen und guten schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht!
 Ich befürworte den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf jeden fall, den in LK hat nich viel gefehlt und mein kleiner Bruder der 9
 ist hätte noch den LK gelegt 
 Es macht doch einfach keinen Spaß wenn man nichts machen muss gegen Bosse und einfach nur downrotzt.
 Gott Leute das is nen RPG ein ROLLENSPIEl =) In diesen Spielen sollen die Kämpfe gegen Bosse 
 etwas besonderes sein, etwas episches und kein umklatschen als wären sie nur irgendjemand.
 Der Normale Schwierigkeitsgrad ist mehr als schaffbar für jeden normalo!
 Man sollte aber nich gleich weinend weglaufen wenn man ma 2 3 tage an einem Bos wiped =/
 Ich finde sowas schweißt doch viel mehr zusammen, wenn man nach einen Langen und harten Kampf endlich Nef am boden liegen
 sieht 
 Ich habe oft das Gefühl das manche nicht einmal wissen was ein Rollenspiel ist =/ 
 Auch wenn WoW immer mehr Rollenspiel veliert über die Jahre, es wird immer ein RPG bleiben.


----------



## Yenk (14. März 2011)

Ich finde Cataclysm ist ein großer Erfolg von Blizzard!


Die Spielmechaniken sind viel strenger und erfordern einfach ein gewisses Maß an Movement!
Zudem sind die Klassen, so wie man sie heute spielt, einfach interessanter, ist jedoch Geschmackssache.

Die grafische Leistung hat sich rapide gesteigert!

Storytechnisch hat Blizzard sich auch spannende Dinge einfallen lassen!


Mit WotLk hat Blizzard in meinen Augen einfach nur versagt!

Ab PdC wurden die Raids einfach nurnoch langweilig und auch das Markensystem hat mich stark genervt!
Dieses wird aber vermutlich bei Cataclysm wieder übernommen, genauso wie die reine Faulheit, Raidepics mit dem selben 
Design auszustatten, wie die T-Sets! Einfach eine Sauerei...

Aber im Großen und Ganzen ist Cataclysm weitaus besser als WotLk!!!


----------



## Dexis (14. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> - Es hat angenehm lange gedauert, bis ein Charakter das Maximallevel erreicht hat. Selbst danach gab es aber noch genug zu sehen, z. B. Zul'Drak + die Sturmgipfel waren schön gebaute Questgebiete mit einer sehr angenehmen Schwierigkeit und auch die Eiskrone war zumindest für mich ein Muss zu spielen. Heute entscheide ich nach Rufepics, ob ich das Gebiet anfange oder durchspiele


Der einzige Punkt bei dem ich dir wirklich zustimmen kann. Die neuen Gebiete sind gut designed, keine Frage. Aber es ist insgesamt zu wenig. Da hätte mindestens eine komplette Zone mehr wohl gut getan, zumal auch diese "kleinen" Ruffraktionen wie z.b. Wildherz/Orakel oder Kalu´ak fehlen, die ein wenig Abwechslung in das "Pflichtprogramm" gebracht haben.



Aranamun schrieb:


> - Raids waren Alltag. Jeden Tag gab es Leute, die für ihre Schlachtzüge Leute im Handelschannel suchten. So hatte man immer ein Auge auf den Chat und startete oftmals mit der gesamten Gilde mal schnell in einen Schlachtzug, wo es eben nicht um Epics ging, sondern um eine abendliche Unterhaltung (samt dem nächsten Tag mit "das ging gar nich, was der XX da gemacht hat"). Heute besteht ein Raid aus wenigen heftigen Bossen, "damals" gab es ein Naxx mit 20 Bossen.


Ich versuche es mal bildlich zu erklären, vielleicht versteht man was ich meine:
Das Spiel funktioniert wie bei einem Sportverein, die tägl. Quests und das Farmen sind Training, die Heroischen Instanzen sind der Bundesliga-Alltag und die Schlachtzüge sind die internationalen Wettbewerbe (Normalmode UEFA-Pokal, Hardmode Championsleague^^). Der Alltag wie du ihn beschreibst ist *nicht *der Raid, es ist das Tüpfelchen auf dem bekannten "i". Schlachtzüge sind so angepasst worden dass eben nicht mehr jeder wie in WotLK da durchspazieren kann. Es wird endlich wieder Movement, Mitdenken und Zusammenspiel gefordert und *eben nicht* mehr dieses "mal schnell einen Schlachtzug machen".



Aranamun schrieb:


> - Es war alles viel familiärer. Jeder war mit dabei, wenn es mal wieder nach Naxx ging, egal wie stark sein EQ war, heute wird rational oftmals aussortiert, wer evtl. stark genug ist, wer zugunsten eines stärkeren weichen muss.


Das ist das Manko der Randomraids, so etwas kann gar nicht familiär werden weil jeder nur auf sich selbst bedacht ist - *ich *mache die meiste Dps/Hps/Tps (wer ist denn dieser CC?); *ich *stehe hier und bewege mich keinen Schritt von der Stelle (die Heiler sollen ja auch was tun); *ich *will dieses Item unbedingt haben.... kurzum: ich bin hier, die anderen sind egal, nach mir die Sintflut.



Aranamun schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Schwierigkeit in den Schlachtzügen und Instanzen hatte ich in WotLK einfach mehr Spaß. Selbst ruhige Tage liefen ab, in dem man evtl. im DF gelistet war, während man irgendwelche täglichen Quests gemacht hat, dann schnell hc gerannt ist und auch ohne Drops glücklich war. Heute sind HCs OFTMALS (es gibt einige Ausnahmen) eine Aufgabe, der man sich nicht immer zu stellen TRAUT, auch mit der Gilde, und dann Schlachtzüge, die zwar für eine kleine Minderheit das besondere in der Woche sind, jedoch für viele Spieler einfach viel zu schwer sind (wenn man denn überhaupt in die Raidkreise kommt) sodass Randomraids nahezu unmöglich sind und manche Mitmenschen gar nicht mitkommen können, weil sie das EQ nicht besitzen.


Ich habe seit Cataclysm ungefähr 250% mehr Spaß in HCs als in WotLK, und das aus zwei Gründen: sie sind fordernder und setzen (einigermaßen) das Beherrschen seiner Klasse voraus, viel wichtiger ist allerdings der Aspekt dass ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr random da rein gehe, sondern mir die Mühe gemacht habe eine tolle Gilde zu finden wo das alles intern abläuft. *Hier *ist es familiär, *hier *kann ich mit den Leuten z.b. im Teamspeak quatschen und auch Taktiken absprechen, *hier *kenne ich die Leute und weiß was ich von ihnen verlangen kann. Wer Lust hat seine Laune und seinen Spaß am Spiel zu zerstören, der geht weiterhin stur random und ärgert sich.



Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, das Cata deshalb schlecht ist, aber insgesamt finde ich den Weg Blizzards doch recht schade, da einige Spieler einfach nicht mehr auf das Raidniveau wie damals kommen und deshalb einfach ein Aspekt fehlt, der zur Frustration ihrerseits führt.


Ich finde den Ansatz von Blizzard absolut richtig, leider ist er noch nicht ausreichend ausgearbeitet. Aber das Addon ist ja noch jung, man darf ja noch gespannt sein^^


----------



## Vatenkeist (14. März 2011)

WOTLK war der grösste SCHEISS ever - gerade NAXX war so müllig, einzig sartharion und mit abstrichen malygos waren "interessant" im t7 bereich - da hat cata ne menge mehr zu bieten und es ist imo auch schwerer als zu lolking zeiten.
ich hoffe das t8 raids auf dem niveau der t5 raids sind - ja ich bin ein bc kind und für mich gibts kein besseres add on bislang- auch wenn cata schon sehr nah an das "niveau" kommt bislang.

das allerschlimmste war der 30% buff, sowas darf es NIE wieder geben.


----------



## Stevesteel (14. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ganz nüchtern betrachtet, fand ich den STIL von WotLK besser.
> 
> - Es hat angenehm lange gedauert, bis ein Charakter das Maximallevel erreicht hat. Selbst danach gab es aber noch genug zu sehen, z. B. Zul'Drak + die Sturmgipfel waren schön gebaute Questgebiete mit einer sehr angenehmen Schwierigkeit und auch die Eiskrone war zumindest für mich ein Muss zu spielen. Heute entscheide ich nach Rufepics, ob ich das Gebiet anfange oder durchspiele
> 
> ...



*Alles in allem liest sich dein Post als komplettes Mimimi, da dich anscheinend keine Raidgruppe mitnimmt und du dich nicht in heroische Instanzen traust und deshalb nicht an besseres Gear kommst und das Ruffarmen soviel Arbeit bedeutet.
*


----------



## Emrath (14. März 2011)

Ich kann nicht wirklich nachvollziehen was hier zur Zeit abgeht.

Ich höre UNUNTERBROCHEN NUR gemotze von der Community!
Die einen heulen rum, weil sie nicht vorwärts kommen und die anderen, weil entweder "früher alles besser war", oder es schonwieder zu leicht wird, oder ihnen lagweilig ist, oder oder oder.....  :-(

Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck, die Leute sind nur zufrieden, wenn se´was zum meckern haben!?

Meine Meinug zum Thema:

Mir gefällt Cataclysm!
Ich mag manche Qestgebiete mehr, als Andere, aber insgesamt kann ich nicht behaupten, dass dieses Addon besser, oder schlechter als WotLk ist, da schliesslich in mehreren "kleinen" Inhaltspatches neuer Content kommen wird.

Ich selbst würde mich als guter Casual bezeichnen, da ich Ahnung von meinem Char habe (die ich mir im übrigen selbst durch Guides und dergleichen und viel Übung beigebarcht habe) und gehe auch regelmässig am WE die Neuen Raids mit der Gilde besuchen. Wir sind im übrigen auch nur eine Fungilde, haben aber eben auch Leute die Lernwillig sind und sich daraus eben dir Gruppen ergeben! 
Ich spiele am Tag so meine 2-3 Stunden und habe mittlerweile über 359er I-lvl und habe in PSA 10er die ersten 2 Bosse gelegt und in BDZ 10er 4. Also auch für Leute, die nicht in ner Progress-gilde sind ist jetzt schon einiges möglich, man muss nur wollen...

Man muss es halt von mehreren Seiten betrachten:
Die Progresser wollen möglichst schnell neuen Raidcontent
Die Casuals brauchen entsprechent etwas mehr Zeit um das Selbe/ähnliche zu erreichen
Die (hm, was sag ich, um nicht geflamt zu werden?) "ungeübten"^^ wollen eben Nervs, weil sie sonst garnicht vorankommen

Da eine Brücke zu schaffen ist schwer, auch für Blizz, mit 6 Jahren Erfahrung, wenn nicht mehr!

In diesem Sinne, von allen ein bisschen mehr Einsicht und weniger Egoismus und es flutscht! 

Emrath


----------



## lord just (14. März 2011)

alle teile von wow hatten ihre vor und nachteile.

bei classic war noch alles neu und alles hat einfach ewig gedauert. das leveln, das farmen, gruppe finden, zum raid oder der instanz reisen usw. für die meisten war dann nach unendlich langer spielzeit bei den 5er instanzen schluss. später konnte man vielleicht noch durch die 40er raids durchgezogen werden die aus heutiger sicht sehr einfach waren und die man schon damals mit 20 leuten schaffen konnte. aq20 oder zg konnte man mit glück vielleicht auch mitgehen weil es einfacher war 20 leute irgendwie zusammen zu bekommen anstatt 40. für die meisten war einfach nicht mehr drin, weil die meisten einfach nicht das richtige equip hatten bzw. nicht die zeit um sich das equip zu holen.

mit bc hat es sich etwas für die masse gebessert da man über die neu eingeführten marken an gutes equip kam um dann raiden zu gehen. problem war hier dann nur, dass man auf wenige raids beschränkt war wie z.b. kara oder später za, weil die anderen raids um im content weiter zu kommen, für die meisten einfach zu schwer waren.

blizzard hat also wieder mal versucht das problem zu ändern und machte alle raids leichter, damit es keinen contentblocker mehr gibt und wer eine größere herrausforderung suchte, der konnte hardmodes machen. vielen gefiel diese politik, weil wirklich jeder den kompletten content sehen konnte, selbst wenn er nur jeden tag ne stunde zeit hatte. problem waren hier nur die hardmodes die von den leuten für die sie gedacht waren nicht akzeptiert haben.

wieder hat blizzard reagiert und versucht das problem zu lösen. es gibt noch immer soetwas wie marken um an geeignetes equip für raids zu kommen und instanzen und raids sind vom schwierigkeitsgrad gestiegen und über die hardmodes hat man jetzt zugang zu exklusivem content und loot. eigentlich sollten jetzt alle leute glücklich sein was sie aber nicht sind.

meiner meinung nach liegt das problem teils bei blizzard und teils bei den spielern. 

bei den raids liegt es größtenteils an den spielern, die einfach eine zu gute ausrüstung vorraussetzen durch den erhöhten schwierigkeitsgrad. will man in einen randomraid, dann sollte man laut den meisten spielern schon full epic ausgerüstet sein und auch schon alle bosse oder zumindest genauso viele bosse gelegt haben, wie man selbst.  so ist es für viele spieler unmöglich einen raid zu finden und können nur noch 5er instanzen laufen.

bei den 5er instanzen gibt es aber das problem, dass die wartezeiten noch immer unglaublich lange sind. hier liegt die schuld größtenteils an blizzard. die wartezeiten sind sehr lange, weil es zu wenig heiler und tanks gibt. die meisten haben ihren char als dd hochgespielt und wollen jetzt auf lvl85 vielleicht doch als heiler oder tank in die instanzen. problem ist hier nur, dass man nur schwer an neues equip dran kommt. alles was man herstellen kann sind entweder pvp sachen oder aber die kosten sind unglaublich hoch und sich als dd genügend punkte für ein neues set zu erfarmen dauert eben zu lange. blizzard hätte hier abhilfe schaffen können, indem sie wie schon zu bc und wotlk zeiten ein komplettes herstellbares set für jede skillung einführen.

für mich war wotlk super, weil ich einfach unglaublich viel machen konnte. einfach einloggen und spätestens nach 10 minuten war ich in nem raid oder in ner instanz und konnte da spaß haben und mein equip verbessern. jetzt mit cataclysm logge ich mich ein, melde mich für ne instanz an, mache ne stunde lang meine 23-25dailies (je nachdem wem tol barad gehört) und logge mich dann meist wieder aus, weil ich über den dungeonfinde noch immer keine gruppe gefunden habe.


----------



## Lilahoney (14. März 2011)

Bc und WotLk waren echt super
ich langweile mich sehr in wow 1-2 tagesq
1 mal  Sethekkhallen Hero,und das wars
die normalen innis kann ich nicht mehr sehen,
Pvp macht mir auch kein spaß mehr
mein ascount läuft noch 3 monate schade das man geld nicht wieder bekommt
wenn einen das online spiel nicht mehr zusagt^^


----------



## Long_Wolf (14. März 2011)

lord schrieb:


> alle teile von wow hatten ihre vor und nachteile.
> 
> 
> 
> bei den 5er instanzen gibt es aber das problem, dass die wartezeiten noch immer unglaublich lange sind. hier liegt die schuld größtenteils an blizzard. die wartezeiten sind sehr lange, weil es zu wenig heiler und tanks gibt. die meisten haben ihren char als dd hochgespielt und wollen jetzt auf lvl85 vielleicht doch als heiler oder tank in die instanzen. problem ist hier nur, dass man nur schwer an neues equip dran kommt. alles was man herstellen kann sind entweder pvp sachen oder aber die kosten sind unglaublich hoch und sich als dd genügend punkte für ein neues set zu erfarmen dauert eben zu lange. blizzard hätte hier abhilfe schaffen können, indem sie wie schon zu bc und wotlk zeiten ein komplettes herstellbares set für jede skillung einführen.


 Also für Tanks gibts ein von Schmieden herstellbares Set in das du mit 85 gleich schlüpfen kannst (Platte zumindest). ich seh das Problem eher dadrin das kaum jemand Heiler/Tank spielen will...die Fehlertoleranz bei Neulingen ist nahe Null. Wenn jemand als Frischling also versucht zu tanken um an Equip zu kommen bekommt er es viel zu oft mit Problemspielern jeder Art zu tun und gibt auf...

Wer ein bissel mehr Gold sein eigen nennt und ein wenig Geduld besitzt holt sich per Ruf und vom Handwerker seines Vertrauens bis zu 5 Epics ...2 Minimum vom Handwerker, Rest Ruf !


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2011)

Ich fand Raider besser als Twix...

BTT: Mal schauen was noch so alles an Content kommt, bis wieder einmal ein neues Addon ansteht (wenn das so durchgezogen wird wie es jetzt aussieht- erst Raids mit "schwererem" Content, dann Patch der besseres Equip in Heros bringt und damit die Raids leichter macht, bald danach Patch mit wieder schwererem Raidcontent - ist es schon ganz ok, da wird dann für fast alle abwechselnd etwas getan)


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. März 2011)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Also für Tanks gibts ein von Schmieden herstellbares Set in das du mit 85 gleich schlüpfen kannst (Platte zumindest). ich seh das Problem eher dadrin das kaum jemand Heiler/Tank spielen will...die Fehlertoleranz bei Neulingen ist nahe Null. Wenn jemand als Frischling also versucht zu tanken um an Equip zu kommen bekommt er es viel zu oft mit Problemspielern jeder Art zu tun und gibt auf...
> 
> Wer ein bissel mehr Gold sein eigen nennt und ein wenig Geduld besitzt holt sich per Ruf und vom Handwerker seines Vertrauens bis zu 5 Epics ...2 Minimum vom Handwerker, Rest Ruf !



das problem ist eher:
Um so viele Tanks wie man für den Bedarf der 5er Inis bräuchte bei Laune zu halten wären Raids nötig wo man mehr Tanks braucht.

/e: natürlich ist die Hemmschwelle hoch, weil grad Low-Tanks oft wenig zugestanden wird, es gibt aber auch das Gegenteil in der Form geduldiger Gruppen


----------



## Cantharion (14. März 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Falsch :
> 
> bc release -> Classic, keine Ahnung. Noch nicht gezockt
> wotlk release -> BC. BC war viel zu schwer. Kara Endcontent ZA Blocker, WoTlK <33
> ...



Dann hast du dir die Ziele einfach zu hoch gesteckt.
Ich weis dass ich keine 5 raidtage haben kann, akzeptiere dafür aber auch dass ich nicht auf das level dieser Spieler kommen werde.

Manches war in Wotlk besser, manches schlechter. Ich spiele es noch weil ich Spaß daran habe.


----------



## Tomratz (14. März 2011)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> ich seh das Problem eher dadrin das kaum jemand *Heiler/Tank* spielen will...die *Fehlertoleranz* bei Neulingen ist nahe *Null*. Wenn jemand als Frischling also versucht zu tanken um an Equip zu kommen bekommt er es viel zu oft mit Problemspielern jeder Art zu tun und gibt auf...



Die Fehlertoleranz ist oft nicht nur nahe Null sondern gleich Null.

Das Problem mit Tank und Heilermangel ist nicht von Blizzard gemacht sondern von der zu ungeduldigen Community.

Wenn ich in ne Heroini komme (so wie Gestern in Grim Batol) und der Tank hat nicht mal die Zeit um Hallo zu sagen, sondern
stürmt, ohne Ansehen meines Manabalkens (der kann z.B., wenn ich von Shadow auf Holy umspecke mal direkt bei null liegen)
direkt in die erste Mobgruppe (nein, ich meine nicht die komischen Troggs sondern schon die Elitemobs), dann weiss ich, was
die Stunde geschlagen hat.

Manchmal hat man dann Glück, dass sich die Gruppe doch noch einigermaßen entwickelt, aber meistens weiss ich schon da, dass ich für diese Ini keine Tapferkeitspunkte bekommen werde.

So traurig es klingen mag, es haben immer noch jede Menge Leute nicht begriffen, dass die Bombkingzeit glücklicherweise vorbei ist und erwarten vom Heiler, dass er alles wegheilt, inclusive ihrer Movementfails.

Ebenso wird vom Tank erwartet, dass er sämtliche Fehler, die von Aggroschleudernden DD verursacht werden, instant aus-
bügelt, ohne Ansehen dessen, dass der Tank vielleicht gerade mal die Anforderungen für ne HC Ini erfüllt.

Es ist so wie immer, wenn man in der Gruppe *zusammen* anstatt *gegeneinander* spielt, dann klappt es auch in den HC Inis, dann macht das Spielen auch wieder Spaß und dann werden sich auch wieder mehr Tanks und Heiler für Rnd-Gruppen anmelden.


----------



## Ravolos (14. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Dann hast du dir die Ziele einfach zu hoch gesteckt.
> Ich weis dass ich keine 5 raidtage haben kann, akzeptiere dafür aber auch dass ich nicht auf das level dieser Spieler kommen werde.
> 
> Manches war in Wotlk besser, manches schlechter. Ich spiele es noch weil ich Spaß daran habe.



Blödsinn. Mich interessiert nur der Content, die Story und der Spass mit den Leuten in meiner langjährigen Fungilde, mit der ich in WoTLK sogar alles vom Content sehen durfte. Keine Epics usw! Unwichtig!

Wäre ich ICC Random gegangen, hätte ich den LK auch schon vor LvL 85 wie oben beschrieben gekilled, wie andere Raids, die ich nur eher als die anderen geschafft habe, weil ich ne Lücke in einem Raidgilden-Run (BC und WoTlK) füllen durfte und die mich oft abwerben wollten. Gilternintern war das TS Geschrei auf 85 auch geil.

Das geht jetzt mit Cata nicht mehr gildenintern. Deswegen mein Mimimi. WoW ist ein tolles Game, aber jetzt haben die Entwickler das Game leider zu meinem, und auch zu denen in meiner Gilde und FL, Missfallen geändert.

Was in WoTlK so gut klappte und UNS Fun bereitet hat, geht jetzt nicht mehr.

wir sollen uns jetzt laut GC in 5er NH's vergnügen und da rumzergen. Mit so nem Spruch verliert man viele Kunden!


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> das problem ist eher:
> Um so viele Tanks wie man für den Bedarf der 5er Inis bräuchte bei Laune zu halten wären Raids nötig wo man mehr Tanks braucht.
> /



Das seh ich auch so, wo ist der Anreiz sich einen Tank hochzuspielen, wenn er ab Raidniveau praktisch nicht mehr geraucht wird?

25er Bosse wo ein Tank gebraucht wird...


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Das seh ich auch so, wo ist der Anreiz sich einen Tank hochzuspielen, wenn er ab Raidniveau praktisch nicht mehr geraucht wird?
> 
> 25er Bosse wo ein Tank gebraucht wird...



allerdings muss man Blizz zugestehen, dass sie sich verbessert haben!
Es gibt nur noch 1 Boss für 1 Tank. Der Grossteil braucht 2-3. immerhin


----------



## RedShirt (14. März 2011)

Gute Tanks auf Raidniveau sind eher Perlen.
Ich sehe viele Tanks, und die meisten haben sich irgendwie auf 85 gemogelt - mit Tanken sicher nicht.
Und deren Fehler (=falsch gegeart, Offzeug, Spec banane) muss der Heiler ausgleichen.

Was ich besser als bei LK finde: ist einer ein Movementfailer, hat jemand unpassendes/falsches Gear, dann fällt das auf.

DDs sterben schnell, wenn sie sich nicht bewegen, weil man es nicht mehr gegenheilen *kann*.

Früher wars lachs, da wurdest eben durchgezogen.

Und familiär=wir nehmen jeden mit, auch wenn er keinen Dunst/Gear/Bewegungsvermögen hat .... ja, dann ist Cata nicht familiär 

In einer Gilde, die non-hc raidet, wirds familiär, weil einem dann geholfen wird... 

Ich fand "wir hauen mal eben LK" mit +30% Buff und 264er Gear eh schon witzlos, wenn das den Leuten besser gefallen hat... naja, die klauen auch Babys den Lutscher 

Ich bin für Einführung eines "Easymodes". Der wäre auf WOTLK Niveau. +30% Buff für BWD!


----------



## Gromark (14. März 2011)

ich bin auch deiner meinung, vorallem die gebiete und die atmosphäre waren besser in wotlk auch das aussehen der instanzen war super und es hat mir mehr spaß gemacht!


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich bin für Einführung eines "Easymodes". Der wäre auf WOTLK Niveau. +30% Buff für BWD!



Oder wir stellen direkt ne Lootkiste hin?


----------



## MoonFrost (14. März 2011)

jajaja... mit jedem addon wiedermal "das alte addon war besser weil..." Also ich persönlich fand wotlk im vergleich zu cata / bc /klassik müll. Es war nicht grottig aber ebend vom content her viel zu anspruchslos.

Wir sehn uns in 1,5 jahren wieder wenns heißt "das alte addon cata is viel besser gewesen als das neue"


----------



## Zossy85 (14. März 2011)

Mir fällt es schon etwas schwer einen Post ernst zu nehmen in dem von Familiär und RandomRaids in einem zusammenhang gesprochen wird...

Familiär bedeutet für mich, dass es Menschen sind die ich gerne habe und die ich vorallem kenne...

Random (auf englisch Wahllos - Willkürlich) ist für mich das genaue gegenteil... ein Haufen völlig Fremder die ich nach diesem RUN wahrscheinlich nie wieder sehen werde...

Also wer sowas als Familiär bezeichnet scheint ne echt harte Kindheit gehabt zu haben -.-


----------



## Ravolos (14. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich bin für Einführung eines "Easymodes". Der wäre auf WOTLK Niveau. +30% Buff für BWD!



Und mit blauem Equip oder irgendetwas, was unterschiedlich zu den Epics ist und man klar sieht, dass man diesen Easymode bestreitet, damit sich die Pro's beim posen auch einen drauf einbilden können und so!

Das alles zusammen und ich würde sofort ein Lifetime Abo für WoW abschließen, wenn es das gäbe. Einen 3. Mode wünsche ich mir, seit ich mit WoW Mitte BC begonnen habe!


----------



## Youmaycry (14. März 2011)

Naja was die Atmoasphäre und das Aussehen anbelangt, so ist das wohl doch eher subjektives empfinden.

vortexgipfel zB für mich eine sehr schöne ini, für andere halt hässlich.

vom schwierigkeitsgrad her finde ich es genau richtig, auch wenn ich leider zu wenig zeit habe und daher noch nicht einen einzigen raid von innen gesehen habe.

aber mir gefällt es, dass ich in hc inis als tank aufpassen muss und nicht einfach durch renne.

wobei das ja langsam durch besseres equip und auch durch die steigende erfahrung eh immer einfacher wird.

bisher alles wunderbar, ich bin gespannt wann ich denn mal zeit zum raiden finde und wie das so wird.


----------



## Eyatrian (14. März 2011)

Ich habe es prophezeit: Zu WotLK haben sie gejammert es sei langweilig und zu einfach und jetzt jammern sie weil es zu "schwer" ist, obwohl es im vergleich zu den BC-Heros/Raids teils noch deutlich einfacher ist!


----------



## MoonFrost (14. März 2011)

Btw ich frag mich sowieso was dieses mimimi ich kann nur 1tag die woche spielen und hab familie etc soll. Ich denke ein großteil der guten spieler hat genau so viel oder mehr mit der familie zu tun wie ihr. Die raiden EIN MAL wenn content kommt (also alle 6-12monate) hardcore bis es clear ist und danach wird an einem raidtag die woche alles für gear gefarmt und 6tage die woche is frei.

/flame on

Wer sich keine Gilde sucht, sondern von blizz erwartet das alle raidbosse (vielleicht sogar auf hc) von randomgimps unverzaubert und ungesockelt im grünen 80ger gear gelegt werden können, ist in wow falsch. Das gleiche ist doch mit dem gearcheck. ihr könnt doch nicht erwarten, das ausschließlich euer angeblicher skill reichen soll um bosse zu legen. Dann wärs ja völlig schwachsinnig überhaupt items zu farmen wenn bosse so wenig anspruch haben.

Und wer nicht raidet braucht keine epics. Wozu auch? Zum ah campen und 5er bomben? Vote4 IL 346gear in den Trollinnis....

/flame off


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2011)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Ich habe es prophezeit: Zu WotLK haben sie gejammert es sei langweilig und zu einfach und jetzt jammern sie weil es zu "schwer" ist, obwohl es im vergleich zu den BC-Heros/Raids teils noch deutlich einfacher ist!



...sind aber nicht die gleichen Leute die damals "geweint" haben und die heute "weinen"...sind verschiedene Teile der Community, und "weinen" tut immer der Teil dem etwas nicht gefällt, während der andere meist die Klappe hält


----------



## Metadron72 (14. März 2011)

lord schrieb:


> für mich war wotlk super, weil ich einfach unglaublich viel machen konnte. einfach einloggen und spätestens nach 10 minuten war ich in nem raid oder in ner instanz und konnte da spaß haben und mein equip verbessern.



ich glaub du verdrängst da einiges....das war zu beginn, definitiv nicht so !!!!
uldu random instant invite ? harhar
icc ohne buff instant random inv ??? harhar
die hc 5ini beim turnier random ???? harhar
die 3 "neuen" hc inis (halle der reflexionen und so=) random ??? (vor dem dicken nerv) harhar

wenn das so direkt gewesen wäre, hättest du nach 2 monaten gejammert, das in allen raid inis, jedes loot schon an deinem char klebt .-)
es war zu beginn, ganz genau wie es jetzt auch ist in wotlk ....incl. dem selben gejammer und den selben argumentationen


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. März 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> ich glaub du verdrängst da einiges....das war zu beginn, definitiv nicht so !!!!
> uldu random instant invite ? harhar
> icc ohne buff instant random inv ??? harhar
> die hc 5ini beim turnier random ???? harhar
> ...



Halt halt halt!
Der Anfang von WotLK war ein Witz!
Ulduar war nicht einfach bzw schwer, das ist richtig.
ICC war Anfangs nicht zu einfach, aber der 30% Buff hat alles kaputt gemacht.

PDC war von Anfang an einfach!
Seelenschmiede war von Anfang an einfach!
PoS war am Anfang mässig anspruchsvoll
HdR war am Anfang knackig wurde aber innerhalb von nicht mal 1 Woche in Grund und Boden generft


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> allerdings muss man Blizz zugestehen, dass sie sich verbessert haben!
> Es gibt nur noch 1 Boss für 1 Tank. Der Grossteil braucht 2-3. immerhin



Wir machen Magmaul, Atremedes und Valiona/Theralion mit jew. nur einem Tank. Das macht 1/4 aller Raidbosse (ohne Sinestra) aus.

Ich hätte nichts gegen 1-2 Bosse wo man 4 oder 5 Tanks braucht. Das ist halt nur für den 10er schlecht bis gar nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## Cantharion (14. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> ICC war Anfangs nicht zu einfach, aber der 30% Buff hat alles kaputt gemacht.



Der 30% buff war für Casuals/randoms es war so gedacht dass die "ernsthaften" raidgruppen den Buff abschalten.
habt ihr nicht? Euer Pech


----------



## Metadron72 (14. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Halt halt halt!
> Der Anfang von WotLK war ein Witz!
> Ulduar war nicht einfach bzw schwer, das ist richtig.
> ICC war Anfangs nicht zu einfach, aber der 30% Buff hat alles kaputt gemacht.
> ...




ich hab nichts über den schwierigkeits grad gesagt ? ich hab gesagt was passiert ist, wenn man da zu beginn random reingegangen ist, das ist ein unterschied 



Cantharion schrieb:


> Der 30% buff war für Casuals/randoms es war so gedacht dass die "ernsthaften" raidgruppen den Buff abschalten.
> habt ihr nicht? Euer Pech




da hat er recht


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wir machen Magmaul, Atremedes und Valiona/Theralion mit jew. nur einem Tank. Das macht 1/4 aller Raidbosse (ohne Sinestra) aus.
> 
> Ich hätte nichts gegen 1-2 Bosse wo man 4 oder 5 Tanks braucht. Das ist halt nur für den 10er schlecht bis gar nicht umsetzbar.



auf HC machst du das nicht mehr mit 1 Tank. Ausser halt Ati ^^
Man muss das halt auch von dem Blickwinkel her sehen: wenn du 1-2 Bosse hast die 4-5 Tanks verlangen brauchst du n Roster mit konstant 6 Tanks.

Ohne den Rest zu quoten:
Ja Meta du hast implizit gesagt, dass die Instanzen rnd nicht (bzw für viele Gruppen schlecht) machbar waren. Was bei den 5er Instanzen schlicht nicht stimmt.

@Cantha: es hätten auch mit weniger Buff viele einiges von der Instanz gesehen.
Ich gehöre nicht zu denen die LK hc schon mit 5% Buff down hatten, aber auch für die hätt ich mir n Unterschied gewünscht. Einen tatsächlichen Anreiz den Buff nicht zu benutzen.
Auch für meine Gilde, schon alleine deshalb weil es den Skill fördert


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> auf HC machst du das nicht mehr mit 1 Tank. Ausser halt Ati ^^
> Man muss das halt auch von dem Blickwinkel her sehen: wenn du 1-2 Bosse hast die 4-5 Tanks verlangen brauchst du n Roster mit konstant 6 Tanks.



...von denen im Rest des Contents immer 3-4 (5) immer zusehen dürfen



Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab das eher so aufgefasst, dass er gemeint hat, dass es dafür keine (praktisch) rnd-Einladung/Gruppen gab (mag teilweise aus Furcht vor der "harten" Instanz gewesen sein)


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> auf HC machst du das nicht mehr mit 1 Tank. Ausser halt Ati ^^
> Man muss das halt auch von dem Blickwinkel her sehen: wenn du 1-2 Bosse hast die 4-5 Tanks verlangen brauchst du n Roster mit konstant 6 Tanks.




Ja, bin nur von Normalmode ausgegangen, da es ja um Tankknappheit in 5er hc geht und danach gehts dann erstmal in die normalen Raids. Wenn zwischen 2 Contentstufen eine Ausrichtung nicht bzw. wenig gebraucht wird, werden automatisch weniger Leute diese Ausrichtung vorher spielen.

Stimmt, daß dürfte aber dank Dualskill kein Problem in einem funktionierenden 25er darstellen. Trotzdem würde es vielen Raids, die froh sind ihre 25 Spieler voll zu bekommen, daß Genick brechen.


----------



## Metadron72 (14. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Ja Meta du hast implizit gesagt, dass die Instanzen rnd nicht (bzw für viele Gruppen schlecht) machbar waren. Was bei den 5er Instanzen schlicht nicht stimmt.


jetzt sagst du, dass ich meine random 5er nur geträumt hab ? mit der gilde waren die natürlich easy, aber random heilst du dich z.b. in der argentum 5er (name vergessen) nicht selber oO 
du musst entweder ein sehr miserables gedächniss haben, oder warst selber nie random und kannst hier gar nicht mit reden.
ach und foren zu der zeit, hast du dann auch nicht gelesen ^^ 

p.s. meine ganzen beiträge waren doch nur darauf bezogen, das man jetzt wieder sagt wie schwer und unschaffbar alles ist.
und das ist halt genau das selbe mit JEDEM addon, wenns noch neu ist (vor den dicken nervs/buffs).

und mit dem nächsten addon, wirds wieder heissen....boah, alles nich zu schaffen, damals mit cata war das toll, da konnte man instant raiden wenn man on kam und die 5er heros waren auch sowas von fluffig usw. usw. usw.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. März 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> jetzt sagst du, dass ich meine random 5er nur geträumt hab ? mit der gilde waren die natürlich easy, aber random heilst du dich z.b. in der argentum 5er (name vergessen) nicht selber oO



nein, natürlich mein ich das nicht.
aber mit total üblen leuten kannst du überall wipen. ich kenn leute die sind mit lvl 85 in MC gewipt (und das als retadin)


----------



## MoJoe779 (14. März 2011)

Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zu Cata.


----------



## Immortalîty (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, dass ich beide Seiten der Medaille sehe. 

Pro Cataclysm:
- die Raidbosse sind besser
- die Quests sind abwechslungsreicher
- die Hero Ini's waren zu Anfang echt gelungen, wobei sie mich derweil nurnoch anöden und ich mich nichtmal zu einer HC hinreißen lassen kann. Gut, dass ich keine Tapferkeitspunkte mehr brauche. 

Kontra Cataclysm:
- man levelte viel zu schnell auf 85
- man hat echt wenig zutun (ich hab schon 4 85er, dass hatte ich in WOTLK erst weit später und dass, obwohl ich berufstätig bin)
- geteilte Raid-ID's => das find ich am schlimmsten eigentlich...
- Balancing => man nerft, man bufft = man sieht teilweise garkeine Logik dahinter...
- die Klassen werden noch weiter gleichgestellt (siehe Battlerezz)
- PvP ist selten so öde gewesen. Ich war einmal in TB und das auch nur 5 Sekunden vor Ende der Schlacht.

Alles in allem find ich Cataclysm echt langweilig.
Ich bin nurnoch zu Raids online, denn sonst steh ich eh nur in Dalaran rum und leeche Playtime. Das hatte ich in WOTLK erst mit ICC. Ich selbst bin niemand, der Erfolgen oder so einem Schmarn hinterherrennt...find ich super öde. Jetzt könnte man sagen, dann raide doch mit einem Twink. Dafür hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Motivation, denn mit random Gruppen ist das in Cataclysm so eine Sache. Und stundenlang zusätzlich zu den normalen Raidtagen zu raiden...hab ich auch keine Lust, da war WOTLK besser in dem Punkt.
Glaube diese "langweile" liegt auch echt viel an den geteilten Raid-ID's. Ich bin für mich selbst an dem Punkt angekommen, wo ich darüber nachdenke mit WOW aufzuhören. Schade...

Alles in allem...find ich WOTLK auch besser. Hätte nie gesagt, dass ich das mal sagen werde...


Beste Wünsche.


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2011)

Immortalîty schrieb:


> ...



Und daran sieht man, dass man es nie allen recht machen kann . Geteilte IDs gibt es, weil sich angeblich viele Spieler beschwert haben, jede Woche 6 Tage die Woche raiden gehen zu müssen, da man zusätzlich zu den 10ern noch die 25er machen musste um nicht mit dem Equip vollständig zurück zu hängen hinter den Kollegen aus der 10 und irgendwann Gefahr zu laufen, gegen "Bessere" ausgetauscht zu werden. Blizzard meinte dazu: "Wir wollen nicht, dass die Spieler die gerne erfolgreich die 10er Instanzen machen wollen, sich gezwungen sehen auch 25er raiden gehen zu müssen nur um optimal für die 10er Herausforderungen gewappnet zu sein. Daher bieten wir nun die Entscheidung entwerde oder und bieten in beiden Formen den selben Loot...blablablubb"


----------



## Immortalîty (14. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und daran sieht man, dass man es nie allen recht machen kann .



Dem ist so, definitiv.
Allerdings bin ich selbst Gildenlead einer - schon in WOTLK 10er Gilde - und fand es immer lustig, auch den 25er mit randoms zu machen, da eine 25er Gilde mir keinen Spaß macht. (unfamiliär, mehr Aufwand etc.)
So war Samstags um 13 Uhr immer fester Raidtermin für unseren 25er Random Raid.

Es ist generell niemand gezwungen 25er zu spielen. Aber Blizzard sieht das anscheinend leider anders. :/


----------



## Imanewbie (14. März 2011)

zu einigen angesprochenen Punkten:

80-85 zu kurz:

ja das stimmt, man muss aber das gesamte Addon betrachten es sind hier nur 350 neue Quests dazu gekommen. Aber die ganzen alten Gebiete umfassten sicher mind. 500 neue Quests.

HC ini zu schwer:

Ja das stimmt auch, für eine schlecht equipte ohne etwas Erfahrung in Wow sind die HC's zu schwer (besonders Steinerne Kern + Grim Batol). Aber, sie sind nicht unmöglich. Mit steigendem Equip + Erfahrung sind sie schon fast wie Wotlk.

Schwierigkeitsgrade der Raids:

Also ich sehe kaum einen Unterschied zu ICC. Die Leute müssen noch immer aus grünen/roten voids raus und halt auf 1-2 Sachen pro Boss achten. Schwerer wird es max dadurch, dass die Fehler nurnoch schwer durch die Heiler kompensiert werden können. 


Fazit:

Pvp wurde n bisschen besser da man noch nicht in 1-2 Schlägen umgehauen wird ohne PVP equip. (durch die Anpassung HP / DPS).
Raid ist genauso langweilig/interessant wie zu Wotlk.
Inis wurden anspruchsvoller (wa sie aber nicht bleiben werden 4.1 lässt grüßen)
Qten, die neuen Gebiete sind gut gelungen Quests sind abwechslungsreich (zwar nicht überall aber Uldum fande ich top), ansonsten die alten Gebiete sind einfach supi von den Quests her.


Für mich is das Addon kein typisches Wotlk oder Bc Addon, die alten Gebiete wurden sehr schön neu gestaltet und es gibt wieder viel neues zu Erkunden.
Wem ne Hero Ini zu langweilig bzw. zu schwer ist dem kann ich nur nahelegen, packts einen Goblin/Worg aus und Questet n bisschen in der alten Welt, hier steckt die wirkliche Arbeit der Entwickler drinnen.

mfg


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2011)

Immortalîty schrieb:


> Es ist generell niemand gezwungen 25er zu spielen. Aber Blizzard sieht das anscheinend leider anders. :/



Leider auch die Community, denn von ihr kamen damals ja oftmals die Forderungen "Lf Members ICC 10er nur mit Gearscore dreihundertdrölfzig" (häufig höher als das was im 10er gedroppt ist) womit sich viele Spieler gezwungen sahen auch irgendwie 25er zu gehen sofern dies auch nur annähernd möglich war


----------



## haxwell (14. März 2011)

5er HCs zu schwer? also bitte..


----------



## Pluto-X (14. März 2011)

Ich fand WOTLK auch eine sehr umfangreiche und auf lange Zeit begeisternde Erweiterung.
Ich war heute kurz beim Argentumturnier und in Dala, da wurde mir wieder bewusst wieviel Spass ich in Nordend über lange Zeit hatte.
Eigentlich wurde es in Nordend für mich erst ca 6-8 Monate vor cata etwas langweiliger. Aber das ist ja auch klar nach so einer langen Zeit.
Bis dahin hatte ich aber echt viel zu tun und hab es sehr gern getan.
Cata hat auch sehr viele Höhepunkte, die jedoch schneller abgenutzt sind. Als Beispiel sind die Inis zu nennen, die mir eigentlich überhaupt keinen Spass mehr machen.
Ich werde mir auch nicht das neue T-set erfarmen, das ist einfach viel zu langwierig.
Die Raids sind sehr schwer , was ja eigentlich auch gut ist, aber es hätte doch eine Art Einsteigerraid geben müssen und nicht direkt mehrehre Raids auf einmal, die alle schwer sind.
Ich finde die Stufe der Schwierigkeit von Hero zu Raid ist einfach zu hoch.
Darüberhinaus sind die dailies in cata auch schnell abgenutzt. Tol Barad, Tiefenheim und das Schattenhochland sind einfach zu wenig.
Aber in der Beziehung wird sich ja in Zukunft einiges ändern. Hyjal wird sich ja verändern und es werden neue (daily-) Quests usw. kommen. Dazu noch die 2 neuen inis.
Ich hoffe mal es wird bei dieser Dynamik auch in Zukunft bleiben, dann bleibt Cata interessant sonst nicht.


----------



## Orgoron (14. März 2011)

Mir gefiel WotLk auch besser Hero Ini 10 bis 15 min heute gümmelt man da teils ewig in den langweiligen Heros.

Raids gibts auch keine mehr bei 10er Gruppen kann man in meinene Augen eigentlich gar nicht mehr von nem Raid sprechen. Es geht mit nich um Epixx als alter WoWler weiss ich eh dass ich mit 4.2 75 % Raideqip geschenkt bekomme.

Ob nun Cata besser oder schlechter ist wird sich zeigen hier kann man einfach nur auf Spielerzahlen warten wenn Blizz es wagt nochmal welche rauszugeben.

Für mich war WotLk einfach ein extrem unterhaltsamer Zufallserfolg denn Blizz sicher so schnell nicht gleich wieder toppen kann lediglich ende WotLk stand wohl etwas unter dem negativen Einfluss der vielen Arbeit an Cata.

Cata ist imho bis jetzt nur ne langweilige zusammengeschusterte Schlaftablette.

( Über solche Probleme wie eine WoW Community der es nur noch um Effizenz geht, und das das Game sicher irgendwo ausgelutscht ist will ich nicht weiter eingehen da diese ohnehin unabänderlich sind)


----------



## gradof (14. März 2011)

Immortalîty schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, dass ich beide Seiten der Medaille sehe.
> 
> Pro Cataclysm:
> ...



/sign


----------



## Grom Hellscream (14. März 2011)

Hiho 

Hab die Vorposts nicht gelesen geb mein Senf aber trozdem gerne dazu. Ich sag mal so: Wart ein bissl bis leute besseres eq haben (4.1) dann werden auch wieder Randoms starten da die Spieler "Mutiger" werden. Ist doch nur alles eine frage der Zeit. Bei uns war e zu wotlk so das wir ab pdc mit der gilde Ulduar gingen und uns dann du pdk hocharbeiteten wird mit cata ab 4.1 genau so ablaufen denk ich mal. Also einfach chillen das Spiel genießen und eifnach ma Angeln gehen  entspannt fürchterlich ^^ 

Mfg


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (14. März 2011)

Ob sie kurz vor ende wohl doch noch über einen Classicserver nachdenken würden... *grübel*


----------



## -Migu- (14. März 2011)

/sign teilweise

Wotlk war gegen Ende echt zu einfach, aber die Lore rund um Arthas fand ich allgemein stimmiger als Deathwing.
Das Beste an Cata würd ich mal sagen, sind die Gebiete 1-60, denn die waren vorher wirklich eine Qual.

Was mich aber sehr enttäuscht hat, sind die Schwierigkeitsgrade in den Heros... Wenn jmd noch CC braucht ab Ilvl 335+ macht was falsch.. Dazu das ganze Nerfe/Buffe aller Klassen..
Edit: und natürlich die angleichung der klassen.. Mage mit KR ging ja grade noch, aber dass jetzt noch BR's dazukommen und auch sonst die klassen die individualität verlieren find ich echt schade.

Raids gehen wird wieder das gleiche wie früher.. Ich weiss halt nich.. mein Acc ist seit gut 4 Wochen abgelaufen.. hab zwar noch 2 game cards über, aber die verkauf ich glaub weiter, weil so wie das Spiel sich weiterentwickelt hab ich leider auch keinen Spass mehr.

PvP kann ich nix viel dazu sagen.. Bgs gehen zu lange zu warten nur um dann in ein gezerge reinzukommen. Arena hab ich nie gemacht, deshalb spar ich mir mal ein Urteil.

Ich bin zwar erst mit 3.0. eingestiegen, aber jetzt mit 4.0. war für mich die Luft raus.. Man muss schon sehr hartnäckig, vernarrt oder hardcore spieler sein um seit classic dabei zu sein und immernoch zu spielen.. 6 jahre das gleiche spiel? ehrlich, respekt an die leute 

Fazit: Aufgrund der Versprechungen die nicht eingehalten wurden (was der einzige Grund für den Kauf von Cata war) fand ich Wotlk vom Stil und vom Feeling her besser. Aber auch schon da, mit zunehmender Erfahrung schlaf ich nur ein vor dem Monitor.. War ne tolle Zeit 

PS: Die Community ist eigentlich wirklich lächerlich.. Während Wotlk haben alle gemotzt, es sei Mist und sie wollen BC wieder.. die von BC sagten sie wollen Classic wieder.. und nun mit Cata wollen sie/wir WotlK wieder --> LOLWUT


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. März 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Ob nun Cata besser oder schlechter ist wird sich zeigen hier kann man einfach nur auf Spielerzahlen warten wenn Blizz es wagt nochmal welche rauszugeben.




??? wenn Blizz es wagt?

Die Aktionäre werden drauf bestehen.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (14. März 2011)

-Migu- schrieb:


> /PS: Die Community ist eigentlich wirklich lächerlich.. Während Wotlk haben alle gemotzt, es sei Mist und sie wollen BC wieder.. die von BC sagten sie wollen Classic wieder.. und nun mit Cata wollen sie/wir WotlK wieder --> LOLWUT



Ich sage seit 6 Jahren, dass ich Classic wieder will.  xD
Aber ja war schon auch ein Gedanke der mir durch den Kopf schoss als ich den Threadtitel gelesen habe. 
Denn viele können sich echt nicht entschieden.


----------



## Aki†A (14. März 2011)

-Migu- schrieb:


> PS: Die Community ist eigentlich wirklich lächerlich.. Während Wotlk haben alle gemotzt, es sei Mist und sie wollen BC wieder.. die von BC sagten sie wollen Classic wieder.. und nun mit Cata wollen sie/wir WotlK wieder --> LOLWUT




hab ich mir über mich selbst auch gedacht.


hab mich total gefreut auf cata, da pve in wotlk am ende echtn witz war, aber das wird ja mit cata nicht besser. zu wotlk wars wenigstens so, dass manche heros nur mit bestimmten set-up oder sehr guten leuten möglich war(ich sag nur hdz4 timerun zu release von wotlk) aber in cata kann ja schon jeder die heros schaffen wenn er grade mal mittelmäßig spielt.

ich wünsch mir zur zeit irgendwie wotlk beginning zurück, als man nicht direkt heros gehen konnte mit dem zeug vom leveln(ganz ehrlich wenn mans richtig anstellt kann mans in cata nämlich und das schon jetzt) oder zumindest wotlk ende, damit man auch mal rnd raids machen kann mit seinen twinks^^ inzwischen lernt man nämlich GAR KEINE leute mehr vom eigenen server kennen(in wotlk gabs wenigstens die rnd raids)

pvp is total unbalanced(auser 3v3 darauf wird ja "gebalanced" -.- ) und die community is noch schlimmer als sie es zu wotlk war(hätte nicht gedacht das sowas geht) 

cata war genauso wie die reden der großen politiker vor den wahlen.... viel luft um nix. die hälfte der ankündigungen wurden gestrichen oder vollkommen anders auf die server gespielt. cata ist was für neu einsteiger oder spieler die vor langer zeit pausiert haben. die neuen 1-60 gebiete mögen toll sein, aber wenn man in 3.3(welcher fast 12 monate auf den servern war) aktiv gespielt hat, dann ist inzwischen jede oder fast jede klasse auf 60+

für leute die sich was wirklich neues erhofft haben(bzw was altes wie bc  ) ist cata leider eine riesen enttäuschung. die raids sind zwar cool und nicht zu leicht, aber man kann auch nich immer wenn man in wow on is nur raiden.


----------



## DaScAn (14. März 2011)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Ich teile volkommen die Meinung des TEs. WOtlk war viel besser und man konnte auch als Casual was erreichen. Neben Schule/Studium/Beruf auch noch 5 Stunden am Tag spielen um was zu ereichen ist einfach unmachbar (außer man vernachlässigt sein RL). Sorry wenn ich jetz mit dem Casual-Gelaber komme, aber es ist einfach so! Man merk auch, das viele meine Meinung teilen (bei den vielen Leuten die Aufgehört haben). Ich warte noch Patch 4.1 ab, aber wenns dann immernoch so bleibt lass ich auch mein ABO auslazufen.
> 
> MFG



Ich Studiere und arbeite nebenbei.
Ich habe Nur am Freitag und am Sonntag für je 3 Stunden zeit in WoW.
Ich war dennoch mit der 2. in der ganzen Gilde der 85 war und ich habe den Content (außer Heroicmode) schon wieder clear.
Wo ist euer Problem?

Bin ich jetzt Casual weil ich so selten Zocke? Oder bin ich doch Pro weil ich trotz wenig Zeit aber massig Skill den Content schon wieder weg habe?

Denkt mal drüber nach. 

*Fragt nicht was Blizzard für euren Loot tun kann, sondern fragt lieber was ihr für euren Loot tun könnt!*


----------



## Taramoon (14. März 2011)

Was ich seit cata sehr schade finde ist das die heiler nur noch ihre pflichtzauber casten können.
In jeder WoW ära,classic,bc,wotlk, konnte man gute heiler von schlechten heilern unterscheiden, gute heiler hatten einfach die möglichkeiten die fails von tank oder dd"s wieder auszubügeln.

In cata ist man als heiler dazu verdammt worden nur noch seine pflichtcasts rauszuhauen, mehr geht nicht mehr.
Der 8 jährige Jürgen heilt genauso wie der 20 jährige Christian oder der 60 jährige franz,,,man bemerkt einfach keine unterschiede mehr.

Wenn der dd pennt ist er tod und der heiler fast machtlos dagegen, blizzard meinte damit den heiler spannender gestalten zu können, aber genau das gegenteil ist der fall.
Es ist einfach extrem langweilig als beschnittener heiler durch die gegend zu laufen und zu hoffen das die mitspieler alle richtig spielen, weil man sie nicht mehr mit healskill rausreissen kann.

Ich hab seit classic einen heiler als main gespielt, aber was in cata mit den heilern gemacht wurde ist jenseits von gut und böse, kommt man sich vor wie ein healbot der auf pflicht zauber programiert ist und das ist mir echt zu blöd, bzw langweilig.

Mein account ist jedenfalls gekündigt, schaue im nächsten addon mal wieder rein, aber die cata ära werde ich diesmal nicht mitspielen.


----------



## Fallensteller (14. März 2011)

@Aranamun

Schon mit deinem ersten Satz hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. 

Was meint ihr den zu meinem Thread hier?

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/181889-wrath-inis/page__p__3025792__fromsearch__1&#entry3025792

Der wie soll ich sagen der Thrill war irgendwie geiler^^ in den Wrath inis

Man sollte die Wotlk inis im DF einbauen auch für 85eriger Char vllt mit nem Debuff für die Komplette gruppe das die Mobs und Bosse ausweichen oder so keine ahnung wie man das was deftiger machen kann. 

Und an alle die meinen geh doch solo da rein, hmm davon will ich nichts hören!

Grüße Fallensteller

PS Wie schon in meinem Thread steht von mir aus auch ohne loot oder verdammt wenig.


----------



## -Migu- (14. März 2011)

Taramoon schrieb:


> Wenn der dd pennt ist er tod und der heiler fast machtlos dagegen, blizzard meinte damit den heiler spannender gestalten zu können, aber genau das gegenteil ist der fall.
> Es ist einfach extrem langweilig als beschnittener heiler durch die gegend zu laufen und zu hoffen das die mitspieler alle richtig spielen, weil man sie nicht mehr mit healskill rausreissen kann.



100% wahrheit...

In Wotlk konnte ich Fehler die wegen Fails oder per Unglück geschehen sind noch ausbügeln.. heute muss man wirklich hoffen, gute Leute dabei zu haben, dies auch kapieren, was zu 70% nicht der Fall ist und das heilen und somit die Inis zur unendlichen Qual werden... 
Mana kosten sind ja noch gut so wie sie sind, aber die Heilleistung wurde so krass verringert bzw der HP-Pool so derb gepusht im vergleich zur Heilleistung, dass man echt machtlos ist...

Z.b. bevor die ersten Hc-Nerfs kamen.. nur als beispiel der feuerstrahl in Hallen des Ursprungs 1. boss.. 1 sek drin -> nur noch 10% hp.. 2 sek --> tot... was willst da heilen? da Rnd's dank Wotlk kein movement haben und schlafen, ist es echt beschissen...

Aber hat man dann tatsächlich eine gute gruppe.. schläft man ein... es ist nicht so, dass man durchgehend am casten wäre..ich jedenfalls nicht mehr.. 

Die Verstümmelung der Heiler ist mit ein Grund für mein Fernbleiben von WoW seit einiger Zeit.


----------



## bruderelfe (14. März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich,

okay habe erst kurz vor Woltk angefangen wow zu zocken.

Fand das addon schon ganz okay so, Jetzt haben wir das was viele doch erst recht wollten die 2 klassengesellschaft in wow, nein das ist kein traum das meine ich bitter ernst.
So ich versuche jede woche raiden zu gehen, jede woche der selbe mist die meisten gruppen bekommen in psa nicht mal den ersten boss down.

Die größen probleme beklagen die heiler, ich spiele selbst 2 heals (pala,schami) wobei der pala vom mana noch am besten gestellt ist.

Was fakt ist die haben die healer sowas von zerschossen, aber sch.. doch auf die casulas, Die rechnung bekommt Blizz in raten bezahlt.

Ich spiele derzeit auch nur noch weil ich noch gametime bis juni habe, ansonsten würde ich auch erst mal stillegen und sehen ob sich was ändernd Ach so, nicht missverstehen, Ich erwarte nicht das blizz herget und in jeden raid nun einen 30% buff legt, ich will keinen freeloot ich möchte nur das z.b die healer so angepasst werden das man net gleich oom da steht nur weil was falsch läuft.



lg


----------



## lavora123 (14. März 2011)

und nach cata heißt es cata war irgendwie besser pah kenn man schon bildet euch nicht immer ein des alte wär besser


----------



## lavora123 (14. März 2011)

doppelpost ups^^


----------



## bruderelfe (14. März 2011)

lavora123 schrieb:


> und nach cata heißt es cata war irgendwie besser pah kenn man schon bildet euch nicht immer ein des alte wär besser




Interessant, Nur mal so ne frage gestellt, was passiert eigendlich wenn viele spieler abhauen, Weil die cata anpi..t was dann? ist dann wieder der gemeine gelegenheitsspieler schuld?
Sry, aber es ist glaube ich net zuvielverlagnd das man ein mittelmaß findet mit denen alle seiten zurecht kommen,

Nur entweder sie patchen es zu tode und es gibt einen 30% buff und die profis sind sauer oder man stellt es auf die profis ein und die cassulas weinen, So wird blizz auf dauer irgendeine seite auf dauer verärgern


----------



## imbaaapala (14. März 2011)

Ich kann das Argument "Die Heiler sind scheiße geworden" nicht verstehen, ich bin weiß Gott nicht in einer Profi-Gilde, aber dennoch kriegt es bei uns jeder Heiler hin, anstädnig zu heilen und dies in einem sehr langen Zeitraum. Ihr dürft einfach nicht jeden Schaden wegheilen und müsst euch besser an die Situation anpassen und euren Char kennenlernen. Schafft ihr es nicht zu heilen, da OOM, dann könnt ihr den Heiler in Cata nicht spielen und solltet mehr trainieren. Ich kann jetzt nur für Priester und Paladin sprechen, aber ich finde sie grandios. Grade der Pala hat sich mMn enorm verändert, aber schlechter ist er zum Beispiel nicht geworden. Ich will jetzt nicht zu hart flamen oder so, aber nur weil ihr euren Char nicht spielen könnt, ist das Spiel doch nicht scheiße, oder? Mal ganz ehrlich....


----------



## Sugarwarlock (14. März 2011)

Wenn ich nur fest genug daran glaube, kommt classic wow wieder und keiner flamet mehr im buffed forum sinnlos durch die gegend...

Mal im ernst... nach jedem addon kann man die flames in jedem wow forum auf das vorherige addon übertragen. Aber ich lass mich mal dadrauf ein...

Dieses ganze gequatsche von wegen: "MIMIMIMMIMMIMIMIMI ich bekomm mein gear nicht zusammen" oder "es ist so schwer!!!" geht mir langsam extrem auf die eier. Ist WoW ein Spiel oder Kindergarten? Setzt euch gefälligst mit eurem Char auseinander und farmt verdammt nochmal gear und heult nicht im buffed forum rum. Damals wurde man noch für Epics gefeiert. Es war wa besonderes, wenn man beim Questen nicht 20 Mobs zusammen zieht und sie wegbombt (und jetzt sagt nicht, das würde nicht gehen. Fast jede Klasse konnte das in WotLK)... Seit lieber froh, dass ihr kein Resi gear mehr farmen müsst. Es könnte so viel schlechter für Casuals laufen und ihr meckert noch über den Zucker, der euch in den A*rsch geblasen wird... Ein MINIMUM an Eigeninitiative kann man doch wohl verlangen.


----------



## xxhajoxx (14. März 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich,
> 
> okay habe erst kurz vor Woltk angefangen wow zu zocken.
> 
> ...



Mit der Klassengesellschaft gebe ich dir vollkommen recht das haben viele so gewollt auch wenns Quatsch ist. Ich hab mit Druiden Heal in Cata begonnen, seit der 85 ist hab ich mich durch zwei HCs Instanzen geheilt seitdem farmt der jeden Tag Anzu mehr aber auch nichmehr. Der Heildruide ist einfach nur noch ein schlechterer Priester was den man ausgemacht hat hat er verloren.
Dann bin ich zu meinem Pala gewechselt auch Heal was soll ich sagen. Er ist deutlich besser zu spielen ich muss nicht so krass aufs Mana achten wie beim Druid wobei es auch hier schon eng wird wenn ein DD Mist baut. Naja noch halte ich an ihm fest hab allerdings habe ich mir mittlerweile auch schon mein Tank Gear zusammengefarmt sodass ich bald wohl auf Tank umsteigen werde. 
Über die Entwicklung der Heiler bin ich maßlos enttäuscht war er mal das Rückrat der Gruppe ist er heute nur noch ein Opfer von Blizzards versuchen den Content spannender anspruchsvoller zu machen. Ein DD steht 2 Sek zu lang im Feuer? Tja Pech stirbt er die Heiler haben keine Chance und die Gruppe Wiped weil die DPS nichmehr ausreicht.

Ich finde es gut das der Content im allgemeinen anspruchsvoller sein soll aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das alles auf den Rücken der Heiler ausgetragen wird. Weil was bringt einem ein 25k Heal der 8k Mana oder mehr kostet und 2Sec Castzeit wenn 20k DPS reinkommen weil man einen Fehler macht da ist nichts zu retten

Edit: 
@Imbapala ich komm mit meinem Pala auch klar ohne größere Probleme zu haben allerdings nur solange alles wie geplant abläuft macht jemand einen Fehler stirbt sehr oft die Gruppe kurze Zeit danach auch weil die Heals versuchen den Fehler weg zu heilen und in der Zeit wieder andere Dinge passieren.


----------



## Selidia (14. März 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil wundere mich nicht, dass es mit WoW zuende geht..

NICHT weil es schlecht geworden ist, sondern weil nach 6 Jahren einfach die Luft raus ist

Es war ein geniales Spiel, ich wünsche allen Neulingen viel spaß, jedoch ist die Zeit für was Neues gekommen..


----------



## foobarbar (14. März 2011)

Vom Design fand ich Wotlk und BC auch besser.


Das war einfach was neues, die alte Welt geht doch allen schon auf die nerven..

Dalaran/ Shattrath war auch viel schöner als als SW/OG, wenn man wenigstens noch nach IF könnte, aber dort fehlen ja die ganze Cata Sachen.

Auch Tausendwinter war in allem besses als das blöde Tol Barad..


----------



## bruderelfe (15. März 2011)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Ich kann das Argument "Die Heiler sind scheiße geworden" nicht verstehen, ich bin weiß Gott nicht in einer Profi-Gilde, aber dennoch kriegt es bei uns jeder Heiler hin, anstädnig zu heilen und dies in einem sehr langen Zeitraum. Ihr dürft einfach nicht jeden Schaden wegheilen und müsst euch besser an die Situation anpassen und euren Char kennenlernen. Schafft ihr es nicht zu heilen, da OOM, dann könnt ihr den Heiler in Cata nicht spielen und solltet mehr trainieren. Ich kann jetzt nur für Priester und Paladin sprechen, aber ich finde sie grandios. Grade der Pala hat sich mMn enorm verändert, aber schlechter ist er zum Beispiel nicht geworden. Ich will jetzt nicht zu hart flamen oder so, aber nur weil ihr euren Char nicht spielen könnt, ist das Spiel doch nicht scheiße, oder? Mal ganz ehrlich....



Ehm, ich und viele andere können ihre chars spielen, ein beispiel nur für dich weil du sagst ihr dürft nicht alles wegheilen, okay ich mit schami hero, alle bekommen mega schaden fast alle am ende dann muss ich sie doch bis zur mitte hochheilen, verstehe mich nicht miss, wegen dem pala sagte ich doch da gehts, aber beim schami gehts garnimmer.


----------



## bruderelfe (15. März 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Mit der Klassengesellschaft gebe ich dir vollkommen recht das haben viele so gewollt auch wenns Quatsch ist. Ich hab mit Druiden Heal in Cata begonnen, seit der 85 ist hab ich mich durch zwei HCs Instanzen geheilt seitdem farmt der jeden Tag Anzu mehr aber auch nichmehr. Der Heildruide ist einfach nur noch ein schlechterer Priester was den man ausgemacht hat hat er verloren.
> Dann bin ich zu meinem Pala gewechselt auch Heal was soll ich sagen. Er ist deutlich besser zu spielen ich muss nicht so krass aufs Mana achten wie beim Druid wobei es auch hier schon eng wird wenn ein DD Mist baut. Naja noch halte ich an ihm fest hab allerdings habe ich mir mittlerweile auch schon mein Tank Gear zusammengefarmt sodass ich bald wohl auf Tank umsteigen werde.
> Über die Entwicklung der Heiler bin ich maßlos enttäuscht war er mal das Rückrat der Gruppe ist er heute nur noch ein Opfer von Blizzards versuchen den Content spannender anspruchsvoller zu machen. Ein DD steht 2 Sek zu lang im Feuer? Tja Pech stirbt er die Heiler haben keine Chance und die Gruppe Wiped weil die DPS nichmehr ausreicht.
> 
> ...



Danke dir,

das ist genau das was ich auch denke und fühle, und nochwas pala heal ist super aber wenn wie von dir gesagt 2 dds bockmist bauen dann vielspass beim hochheilen wenn der tank kurz vor exitus steht und handauflegen cd hat, weil dann habe ich die wahl zwischen tank und dds klar das die dd die ersten sind die dann draufgehen.. aber vom mana her ist und bleibt der pala momentan noch der beste heal noch, wer weiß ob blizz da net auch noch was dreht!


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. März 2011)

Selidia schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil wundere mich nicht, dass es mit WoW zuende geht..
> 
> NICHT weil es schlecht geworden ist, sondern weil nach 6 Jahren einfach die Luft raus ist
> 
> Es war ein geniales Spiel, ich wünsche allen Neulingen viel spaß, jedoch ist die Zeit für was Neues gekommen..




Das kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, aber nur weil du aufhörst, geht WoW doch nicht zu Ende. Nehm dich mal nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (15. März 2011)

Ich muss jetzt einfach mal verwundert in meinen Augen reiben...
WoW war lange nicht so sauber balanced wie es aktuell ist, aber jeder findet (s)eine Klasse zu schlecht oder eine andere OP.

Es ist schon seltsam.
Das einzige was immo wohl etwas OP ist sind Arms und Fury Warrior


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. März 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Ehm, ich und viele andere können ihre chars spielen, ein beispiel nur für dich weil du sagst ihr dürft nicht alles wegheilen, okay ich mit schami hero, *alle bekommen mega schaden fast alle am ende* dann muss ich sie doch bis zur mitte hochheilen, verstehe mich nicht miss, wegen dem pala sagte ich doch da gehts, aber beim schami gehts garnimmer.



Meinste nicht, daß da was anderes falsch läuft, als deine Heilung?


----------



## Frek01 (15. März 2011)

yo dawgnach jeder erweiterung von wow kam das "mimimi ich habe X besser gefunden weil X Y und Z" und es wird nie aufhören. Deswegen will ich jetzt nicht weiter drauf eingehen was wo wie besser war, ich fand persönlich WoW Classic am besten, weil es damals etwas vollkommen neues war, an das damals kein andres Spiel rankam. Trotzdem muss ich zugeben dass jede weitere Erweiterung von WoW andere coole Features seiner Zeit geboten hat.ich werd mir den post aufheben für die nächste erweiterung,copy&paste ftw


----------



## echterman (15. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> - Es war alles viel familiärer. Jeder war mit dabei, wenn es mal wieder nach Naxx ging, egal wie stark sein EQ war, heute wird rational oftmals aussortiert, wer evtl. stark genug ist, wer zugunsten eines stärkeren weichen muss.



in dem punkt kann ich dir zustimmen. ich fands gut das man mit allen aus der gilde losziehen konnte ohne befürchten zu müssen das der raid in derbe repkosten farmen ausartet.
derzeit sind die ansprüche für raids enorm hoch und selbst dann garantiert es keinen erfolg. viele aus meiner gilde wollen garnicht mehr raiden weil es ihnen schlicht weg zu hart ist.
das minimiert die anzahl der spieler die mitkommen. so geht der spaß verloren den man als gruppe hat. was haben wir zu LK zeiten im raid gelacht auch im bossfight und sind in noch mehr gelächter ausgebrochen wenn wa gewiped sind. heute ist ein wipe ein stimmungsdrücker...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. März 2011)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> JEDER , ich kenne *keine Ausnahme*, fand Wotlk langweilig bezüglich des Schwierigkeitsgrades, ALLE freuten sich auf anspruchsvolles Gameplay, CCn, man muss was tun für sein Gear etc.



Huhuu *wink* hier ist eine Ausnahme!! Siehst du mich....hier wo die Hand leuchtet....Juhuuu!!



@TE Schön das mal jemand das Tabu bricht und es auf den Punkt bringt

Klar ist WOTLK besser als Cata, einfach weil WOTLK ein vollwertiges ADD-On war und Cata nur ein ADD-On light ist, kurz, undurchdacht, ohne Mut und Innovation.
Mein Heiler z.B. ist jetzt Itemlevel 352 und hat noch nie(!) eine Hero oder ein Raid von innen gesehen. Wie kann denn sowas gehn.
In WOTLK waren die Heros vlt einfach, aber man musste wenigstens rein.

Hail to WOTLK, death to Cata! (Ach ja Hail to true Metal auch noch gleich bei der Gelegenheit)


----------



## Derulu (15. März 2011)

Aki†A schrieb:


> für leute die sich was wirklich neues erhofft haben(bzw was altes wie bc  ) ist cata leider eine riesen enttäuschung. die raids sind zwar cool und nicht zu leicht, aber man kann auch nich immer wenn man in wow on is nur raiden.



Und wieder einer, der von sich auf die Allgemeinheit schließt...wie fühlt man sich eigentlich so als Mittelpunkt der Erde? 

Ich habe mir etwas Neues erhofft (spiele seit 2.2) und wurde in keinster Weise enttäuscht, meine Erwartungen wurden sogar übertroffen. Liegt vll. daran, dass man sich seine "Erwartungen" nicht (und das nicht nur bei einem 6!!! Jahre alten Computerspiel) zu hoch stecken sollte, denn auch Blizzard kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden (das wollen sie auch gar nicht, die sind schon ganz zufrieden mit dem wie es ist, was ihnen nicht gefällt ändern sie sowiseo, ob wir das wollen oder nicht)


----------



## Skelettkrieger (15. März 2011)

echterman schrieb:


> in dem punkt kann ich dir zustimmen. ich fands gut das man mit allen aus der gilde losziehen konnte ohne befürchten zu müssen das der raid in derbe repkosten farmen ausartet.



Darum wars auch Warth of the Loot King...




echterman schrieb:


> derzeit sind die ansprüche für raids enorm hoch und selbst dann garantiert es keinen erfolg. viele aus meiner gilde wollen garnicht mehr raiden weil es ihnen schlicht weg zu hart ist.



Die Ansprüche ans EQ sind hoch weil viele immer noch meinen, dass man Fails mit EQ ausbügeln kann. Kann man aber nicht wirklich => Hurray es ist wieder Skill gefragt (jedenfalls mehr als zuvor)



echterman schrieb:


> das minimiert die anzahl der spieler die mitkommen. so geht der spaß verloren den man als gruppe hat. was haben wir zu LK zeiten im raid gelacht auch im bossfight und sind in noch mehr gelächter ausgebrochen wenn wa gewiped sind. heute ist ein wipe ein stimmungsdrücker...



Die Menge der Mitspieler definiert für dich den Spass, den du hast? Für mich zählt da Qualität mehr als Quantität.
Gelacht wurde auch damals nur wenn's einigermassen lief. Jetzt kannst du das immer noch, allerdings erfordern die Bosse etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit.
Ist dafür nicht auch die Kill-Befriedigung grösser? Für mich jedenfalls schon. Wenn ich dran denke wie harzig Cho'Gall grad läuft wird da sicher auch einiges gehen im TS 
Trotzdem albern wir viel rum, dafür eignet sich der Trash ja prima.





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Klar ist WOTLK besser als Cata, einfach weil WOTLK ein vollwertiges ADD-On war und Cata nur ein ADD-On light ist, kurz, undurchdacht, ohne Mut und Innovation.
> Mein Heiler z.B. ist jetzt Itemlevel 352 und hat noch nie(!) eine Hero oder ein Raid von innen gesehen. Wie kann denn sowas gehn.



Wo ist da der Mut zur Innovation bei WotLK?
Wieso warst du noch nie in einer Heroic Instanz oder einem Raid?
1) Weil keine Lust => ja dann wird Cata dir wohl offenbar zu langweilig sein ohne, dass du das erkunden würdest, was es interessant machen könnte.
2) Weil du nicht reichst => ja dann wird WotLK dir sicher deutlich besser gefallen haben, aber leicht verdauliche Kost gibt's auch bei Cata, man muss sie nur suchen!


----------



## Kyrador (15. März 2011)

Hmmm, Heiler spielen sich langweilig, weil sie immer die gleichen Pflichtzauber verwenden? *verwirrt bin*WoL aufmach*auf gewirkte Heilzauber schau* also bei meinem Heilig-Priester finde ich insgesamt acht verschiedene Heilzauber (ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Effekte), die ich gewirkt habe. Bei meinem Heilschamanen sind es auch sieben. Irgendwas mach ich dann wohl grundlegend falsch, wenn ich je nach Situation andere Heilzauber verwende...
Und dass ein Spieler die volle Breitseite abbekommt, die man als Heiler eben nicht gegenheilen kann, wenn der jeweilige Spieler einen *grundsätzlichen *Fehler macht, finde ich völlig richtig. Wenn ein Spieler bei Toxitron nicht vor den Adds wegläuft, hat er den Tod verdient. Wer bei Maloriak trotz Debuff in der Feuerphase im Atem stehen bleibt, hat den Tod verdient. Wer bei Chimaeron in der Fehdephase nicht zum Camp läuft, hat den Tod verdient. Wer bei Atramedes nicht laufen kann, hat den Tod verdient. Wer bei Valiona nicht aus dem Atem rausgeht, hat den Tod verdient. Das kann man beliebig weiterführen. *Grundsätzliche *Fehler müssen Konsequenzen haben. Wenn man als Heiler alles gegenheilen könnte, wären Taktiken ja völlig sinnfrei und wir könnten Tank&Spank spielen.


----------



## Derulu (15. März 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit auch nur noch weil ich noch gametime bis juni habe, ansonsten würde ich auch erst mal stillegen und sehen ob sich was ändernd Ach so, nicht missverstehen, Ich erwarte nicht das blizz herget und in jeden raid nun einen 30% buff legt, ich will keinen freeloot ich möchte nur das z.b die healer so angepasst werden das man net gleich oom da steht nur weil was falsch läuft.



Nein, du willst lieber so wie in WotLk nach einem 5 Minuten Kampf mit IrrsinnsAOE Schaden (wenn die DDs nicht selber aufpassen und Schaden so gut es geht vermeiden) mit 90% Mana aus dem Kampf gehen ...es macht schon Sinn, dass alle in einer Instanz aufmerksam sein müssen und nicht nur der Heiler, weil er sowieso alles und jeden, und sei der Fehler auch noch so groß, retten kann, wie Superman auf Speed


----------



## Fremder123 (15. März 2011)

Gott, was ist denn das für ein armseeliges Gewinsel hier?! Zu Wrath-Zeiten haben alle, aber auch wirklich ALLE, endlich ein Ende dieser herbeigesehnt... nur noch Epics überall, alles viel zu leicht, macht kein Spaß, will wieder Herausforderung, buäähh!

Und jetzt wird hier ernsthaft ein Sammelbecken für alle Heulsusen eröffnet, die in WotLK alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen haben und nun eben diesen nicht mehr hochbekommen? O Mann, wie arm. Und WotLK soll familiärer gewesen sein? Selten so gelacht, dank des Dungeonfinders war WotLK der Inbegriff der Selbstsucht. Wer jetzt noch weint, dass die 5er-Instanzen zu schwer sind, der sollte auf Tetris oder noch besser Solitär wechseln - der Großteil der Inis ist schon seit Wochen in Grund und Boden generft und mittlerweile kaum noch eine nennenswerte Herausforderung. Und nein, ich trage mitnichten volle epische Ausrüstung oder bin ein besonders guter Spieler - aber selbst ich schaffe es, durch die Instanzen und in den Normalmodi der Raids zu heilen und trotzdem nicht daran zu verzweifeln. Ich hab das glaub noch nie geschrieben, also heut Premiere: Lörn tu pleeeee!

P.S.: Wenn ichs mir recht überlege, ist dieser obskure Thread gar nicht so schlecht. Bitte alle Cata-Versager hier anstellen und die Krokodilstränen in dieses Sammelsurium an Unvermögen weinen, dann bleiben die restlichen Threads wenigstens den Spielern, die es verstehen mit ihren Charakteren umzugehen und die auch vor den derzeitigen Herausforderungen nicht zurückschrecken.

Flame on, Forenbann, was weiß ich - mir sch**ßegal... das musste mal raus, denn euer erbärmliches Geheule hier ist der Gipfel der Lächerlichkeit. Ich hab gestern geschwiegen und lieber unterm Tisch gelegen vor Lachen über euer erschöpftes Wehklagen, aber da hier immer noch geweint wird, kommt halt mal Kontra. ;P


----------



## Derulu (15. März 2011)

Selidia schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil wundere mich nicht, dass es mit WoW zuende geht..
> 
> NICHT weil es schlecht geworden ist, sondern weil nach 6 Jahren einfach die Luft raus ist
> 
> Es war ein geniales Spiel, ich wünsche allen Neulingen viel spaß, jedoch ist die Zeit für was Neues gekommen..



Welches Indiz sagt dir, dass es mit WoW zu Ende geht? Es gibt keine Zahlen und dein "Bauchgefühl" hat aber schonmal überhaupt keine Aussagekraft oO. Oder hast du irgendwelche Belege für deine haarsträubende Behauptung? Und mit Belege meine ich, statistisch repräsentative Belege mit Aussagekraft und nicht Wischiwaschi-Gerede vom Bruder der Tante des Nachbarn des besten Freundes deiner Gesangslehrerin, dem das so vorkommt


----------



## Goylarna (15. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Huhuu *wink* hier ist eine Ausnahme!! Siehst du mich....hier wo die Hand leuchtet....Juhuuu!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itemlevel 352 ohne Hero und Raid.
Also keine epischen Markensachen und normalerweise (wenn du nicht bis zum erbrechen die Grim Batol, Tol Vir und HdU NH gegangen bist auch keine epischen rufsachen). Du redest aber nicht von PVP Kram, oder? Wie kommst du dann an 8 Epics (unter der Vporaussetzung, das der Rest ILVL 346 hat?).


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mein Heiler z.B. ist jetzt Itemlevel 352 und hat noch nie(!) eine Hero oder ein Raid von innen gesehen. Wie kann denn sowas gehn.
> In WOTLK waren die Heros vlt einfach, aber man musste wenigstens rein.
> 
> Hail to WOTLK, death to Cata! (Ach ja Hail to true Metal auch noch gleich bei der Gelegenheit)






Hmmm, also bei mir isses umgekehrt. Ich hab iLevel schiess mich tot, etwas über Hero-Anforderung - wobei ich mit 2 PvP-Teilen schummle, einfach weil ich kein Dropglück hatte.

Ich hatte anfangs Riesenrespekt vor den Heros, hab jedoch 1x zufällig aus Versehen im DF zufälliger heroischer ausgewählt ohne es zu merken und war in Tol´vir
und bin mit der Gruppe durchgerusht, es hat mich noch gewundert, warum ich DPS mässig so schlecht war im Vergleich zu den anderen, aber wie gesagt, es war easy going.

Seit dem bin ich einige Heros gegangen, und ich brauch noch immer einiges, es gibt auch Fraktionen wo ich was brauchen könnt und ohne in Inis Ruf farmen nie auf ehrfürchtig kommen
würde.


In WotLK war das gar nicht so, da hab ich nämlich kaum ne Hero gemacht, nicht im Sinne von 1-2 die Woche sondern ev. 4-5 INSGESAMT. Nach halbwegs passablen Gear durch Ruf (was viel leichter war)
und norm. Inis, direkt nach Naxx. Ich hatte 2 komplette T-Sets....das war wirkloich nur mehr abfarmen, bzw. relativ schnell schon Erfolge machen dort, wiel normal wars zu langweilig.


Jetzt habe ich noch keinen Raid gesehen und werde es wohl länger nicht, max. die PvP-Wuchtbrumme....aber ich gehe Heros, weil es Sinn macht dort sein Gear zu verbessern.

Und lustigerweise: Ich mach wenn ich spiel immer zufällige normale Ini und zufällig heroische, weiss nicht in wievielen Gruppen ich war, aber keine einzige davon wurde aufgelöst,
bei keiner gab es dummes Gelaber......enweder ich hab unglaublich Glück oder andere unglaublich Pech 


Aja, hail to the king,baby!


----------



## Tomratz (15. März 2011)

Taramoon schrieb:


> Was ich seit cata sehr schade finde ist das die heiler nur noch ihre pflichtzauber casten können.
> In jeder WoW ära,classic,bc,wotlk, konnte man gute heiler von schlechten heilern unterscheiden, gute heiler hatten einfach die möglichkeiten die fails von tank oder dd"s wieder auszubügeln.
> 
> In cata ist man als heiler dazu verdammt worden nur noch seine pflichtcasts rauszuhauen, mehr geht nicht mehr.
> ...




Bist du sicher, dass du deinen Heiler zu spielen gelernt hast oder bist du eines der WotlK Kiddies, die in den kaputtgenerften Bombkinginis mit Flashheal
spammen nie oom gehen konnten?

Ich spiele meinen Heiler schon ne ganze Weile und kann sagen, dass mir Cata gerade deshalb gefällt, weil ich unter meinen Healspells genau aussuchen muss, welchen ich in der speziellen Situation benutze. Dazu kommt, dass die DD inzwischen wieder mal ein kleines bisschen denken müssen und sich auch bemühen müssen, Schaden zu vermeiden, indem sie aus Voidzones rauslaufen oder sich mal hinter den Boss bemühen statt in einem Flammenatem oder sonstigem AE-Damage stehen zu bleiben und sich auf den Heiler zu verlassen.

In WotlK war es zum Schluss so, dass ich fast nur noch mit heilige Nova geheilt hab, da hab ich wenigstens noch bissi Schaden gemacht und bin nicht gleich vor Langeweile eingeschlafen.

Und wer mir jetzt noch erzählen will, dass er als Heiler in ner Heroini ständig oom ist, der hat entweder noch grünes Questgear bzw. Nh-Gear an (da ist das normal und der Rest der Spieler sollte sich drauf einstellen) oder er ist nicht in der Lage, seine Spielweise auf die veränderten Anforderungen anzupassen.

Die, "das haben wir schon immer so gemacht" Schreier gibts auch im Reallife, aber wenn man immer auf die gehört hätte, würden wir heute immer noch in den Bäumen sitzen und mit Bananen nach Löwen werfen.

Ich kann mich gut an die Mimimithreads erinnern, in denen alle über das soooooo einfache und soooooo langweilige Bombking beschwert haben. Jezt ist der Content schwieriger geworden und alles ruft wieder nach der Nerfkeule.

Und eines noch zum Schluss. Ich bin kein Proroxxor oder sonstwas Gamer, sondern gehe Abends nach meiner Arbeit ein bis zwei Stunden online, mache meine Randomhero (oder auch nicht, wenn ich keinen Bock habe und lieber Bufffood farme) und nehme einmal in der Woche am Raid teil. Mir macht es trotz häufigerer Wipes mehr Spaß mit Cata als mit WotlK


----------



## odinxd (15. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Welches Indiz sagt dir, dass es mit WoW zu Ende geht? Es gibt keine Zahlen und dein "Bauchgefühl" hat aber schonmal überhaupt keine Aussagekraft oO. Oder hast du irgendwelche Belege für deine haarsträubende Behauptung? Und mit Belege meine ich, statistisch repräsentative Belege mit Aussagekraft und nicht Wischiwaschi-Gerede vom Bruder der Tante des Nachbarn des besten Freundes deiner Gesangslehrerin, dem das so vorkommt



Denke Selidia hat sich nur falsch ausgedrückt und bezieht diesen Standpunkt auf sich selber


----------



## Pylonz (15. März 2011)

kann das wirklich nicht verstehen wie hier manche rumheulen, die neuen raids sind NICHT hart , also im normalen modus 10/25 sind sie doch wohl zu schaffen, ihr wollt am liebsten ein spiel wo man beim char erstellen direkt full epic ist oder? wo bleibt da der spaß? man muss sich die items auch verdient haben


----------



## Gloir (15. März 2011)

hallo,

Ich möchte gerne das Verhältnis wissen von der Zeit, welche Leute mit "mimimi der Content ist zu schwer" verbringen, zu der Zeit welche sie sich ERNSTHAFT, mit ihrer Klasse/Spielweise auseinander setzten. Ich glaube die Zahl ist exorbitant hoch, weil der Nenner wohl gegen Null strebt.

Es ist nun mal so, dass man gut beraten ist, wenn man sich Guides und Addons holt. Ihr wollt das nicht... dann dürft ihr weiterhin den Content zocken, welcher für euch angemessen ist. (Die Inis gibts ja noch non HC)

Unsere mittelgrosse Gilde, welche nicht nur aus Raidern besteht ist im Raidfortschritt nicht wircklich weit. Das tut mir manchmal weh, aber da ich nicht mehr Progress raiden will, und es einige super Leute dort gibt, hab ich mich damit abgefunden... Aber wisst ihr was mir immer wieder auffällt? Leute meinen, sie wären gute Spieler und wollen sich weder gross verbessern, noch irgendwass sagen lassen.

Mit dieser Einstellung ist ein Raid zum scheitern verurteilt... Kommt mal von eurem hohen Ross runter und setzt euch mit eurer Klasse auseinander. Wenn ihr das nicht wollt, dann zockt den Content, welcher für euch angemessen ist. Ist auch bei anderen Hobbys so, dass man Zeit investieren muss, um ein niveau,erfahrung und routine zu erreichen.

Wisst ihr, wenn z.B in Thron der Gezeiten, bei der ersten Mobgrp die Heilung nicht unterbrochen wird, obwohl 3 Klassen dabei sind, welche gut unterbrechen oder ccn können, dann ist es klar das Heros schwer sind.... wenn man in Schadensflächen stehen bleibt, weil man jeden spell aus der liste unten klicken muss und nicht mit hotkeys arbeitet... dann ist es klar, dass der Content schwer ist.

Es gibt einige gute Seiten, welche sich mit Klassen auseinander setzten.. Hier auf Buffed! aber auch z.B auf manaflask.com gibts deutsche Guides zu den Klassen....


g Gloir


----------



## RedShirt (15. März 2011)

Ich finde, was ich schonmal gesagt habe, daß den Leuten ein Schwierigkeitsgrad fehlt.

Wotlk, am Ende:

Easymode:
ICC nh -> bis auf Sindragosa, LK (wo noch Todesmechaniken waren, die nicht verzeiht wurden) alles selbst im 10er mit großteils planlosen Leuten machbar. Saurfang fällt so fix, der macht vielleicht noch n Mal - selbst von DDs, die nicht wirklich wissen, was sie tun.

Normalmodus:
ICC hc -> die späteren Bosse wurden heftig, LK hc, Prof hc, Sindra hc waren obere Schwierigkeitsklasse

Hardmode:
...wirklicher Hardmode... Fehlanzeige. Außer man schaltet den 30% Buff ab =)

Cata, jetzt, nach einigen Nerfs, Klassenbuffs und einem +15% Dungeonbuff:

Easymode:
Non-Heroic Dungeons - da kann man mit etwas Gear auch fast alle Bossmechaniken ignorieren, drinstehenbleiben, bleibt im Regelfall heilbar
Bestimmte HC Dungeons ohne große Todesmechaniken / Damageraces.
Lässt man einen Boss aus, ist z.B. BSF so ein Kandidat. Der erste Boss braucht noch 1 Unterbrechung, glaub das kann jeder hinkriegen.

Normalmode:
Der Rest der HC Dungeons, wo Burstdps gefordert ist, Movement usw.
Das ist gut zum üben.
Raids die ersten Bosse, die ähnliche Mechaniken haben - je nach Gearstand wirds schwerer oder leichter. Es kommen harte Anforderungen an Gear und Movement.

Hardmode:
Raids hc. Punkt. Nefarian non hc und Al'Akir würd ich da noch dazupacken, weil die Mechanik ziemlich weitreichend ist.


Nun schaffen manche aus Lustgründen o.ä. den Normalmodus nicht.
Kein Problem - dafür gibt es non-hc Dungeons.
Jeder bekommt das, was er draus macht.

EDIT:
Wer es noch leichter mag, raidet eben jetzt mit Gilde ICC. 30% Buff, 5x mehr HP als damals - das genügt dort und man kann Spaß haben.
Raids gibts doch genug. Ulduar ist auch noch offen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. März 2011)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Itemlevel 352 ohne Hero und Raid.
> Also keine epischen Markensachen und normalerweise (wenn du nicht bis zum erbrechen die Grim Batol, Tol Vir und HdU NH gegangen bist auch keine epischen rufsachen). Du redest aber nicht von PVP Kram, oder? Wie kommst du dann an 8 Epics (unter der Vporaussetzung, das der Rest ILVL 346 hat?).



Das ist locker möglich! und zwar völlig ohne PVP Mist!!

Ruf bei allen Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig auser Ramkahen und Terrazane (und das als Causual mit wenig Spielzeit nur über Dailys und Ruf aus NHC)
Craftsachen aus Eigenproduktion bzw AH. 
AH (kein Gold über Goldseller, nur Schnäppchen und gefarmt)
346 über Gerechtigkeitspunkte.
Nur bei den 359 Händen habe ich geschummelt und trage als Schamiheiler Stoff statt Kette (auch Rufepic)

So nun kommst du mit deinem tollen Cata!!

Edit: und würde ich mir für 25k Gold den Tsunami Schmuck leisten wäre ich vermutlich auf 353)


----------



## NarYethz (15. März 2011)

ka was die leute hier rumflamen, dass die bosse zu schwer sind.. ich bin kein top-spieler und bin in keiner top-gilde.. wir krieger mitlerweile nich ma noch nen raid ohne randoms voll, weil einfach zu wenig aktiv gezockt wird.. aber, wer hier sagt, die bosse sind zu schwer, der muss scheinbar damit überfordert sein, seine prio-list (ehemals "rota") zu fahren.. ich hab bisher nur bwd und bot gemacht (nicht clear), deswegen weiß ich net wie thron d. 4 winde is.. aber naja.. ich fand v.a. bwd echt einfach.. bosse mit bisschen movement und die fähigkeit JETZT nen dmg-stop zu machen.. mehr is das im prinzip nicht.

ich fand die questgebiete auch viel schöner als nordend, welches mir genau 1x spaß gemacht hat, nämlich das erste mal.. spätestens dann wurd es zur belastung, weil ich mich mit 3 anderen chars durchgequält hab :/ familiärer? kann ich ncih behaupten... man ging naxx, weils lustig war? wann? also bei mir aufm server zu ulduar+ zeiten leute zu finden, die nen naxx-achiev oder marken-farmrun noch mitgemacht haben war ein ding der unmöglichkeit.. vllt mal am wochenende nachts um halb1, wenn die leute auf einmal in der stimmung sind, "oldschool" sachen zu machen 
pdk war der genickbruch von wotlk.. eine instanz die aus 1 raum besteht und wo 1 boss nach dem anderen auf abruf reingelaufen kommt? also bitte -.-
ich mein, jaaa, es war um die elitesoldaten vom kanonenfutter zum trennen, macht schon sinn.. aber das ganze hätte man anders umsetzen können.. *yawn*

klar wars in wotlk casual-freundlicher, weil man jede ini mit random-groups machen konnte, ohne dass die hälfte der leute überhaupt wussten, welche bosse in der ini sind.. geschweige denn, was die denn so konnten :/ anspruchsvoll wurd es erst mit achievments und hero-versionen :/
aber mal ernsthaft.. welche dinge sind denn in cata nich casual? du machst genauso deine daily-hc.. machst vllt noch mehr HCs am anfang, um an die 346er sagen durch marken und drops aus ini's zu kommen, spätestens dann macht man halt noch seine paar dailies und öhm.. joa, dann?
ich hab aus langeweile jetzt meinen 3. 85er hochgezogen, sein alchi+kk auf 525 gezogen, ihm in 16/17h spielzeit auf 85 jetz n equiplevel von 434 besorgt ( ja sind n paar epix dabei und ja, ich hab noch 318er armschienen... "Madâra - Dethecus") ... jetz fällt mir aber wieder auf.. mist, is ja wie immer dasselbe.. raidgrp suchen, die mal funktioniert oder pvp, wo ich ne absolute niete bin..
mh weder noch, ich lass es einfach  für mich macht wow nach 6jahren definitiv keinen spaß mehr, weils halt im prinzip dasselbe ist, wie immer: hochleveln, equipfarmen - neue ini kommt raus - equipfarmen - neue ini kommt raus - equipfarmen - neue ini kommt raus - equipfarmen - nächstes addon - hochleveln, equipfarmen ... ...
klar, es is n mmo, ja man kann andere dinge auch machen, wie achievpoints farmen und meister d. lehren etc. aber i-wann reizt das auch ncih mehr  ich werd mich mal bei anderen spielen umsehen und wünsch euch noch viel spaß in wow : )


----------



## Drakkari (15. März 2011)

Ich finde es unverschämt was blizzard von uns verlangt!!

Rausgehen aus leuchtenden Flächen bei Magmaul? Schaffen sicher nur arbeitslose Dauerzocker! Genau so wie das wegrennen bei Omnitron!
Bei maloriak muss jem 2 (!!!!) unterschiedliche (!!!!!!!) casts kicken? Davon einen nicht immer! Und in der letzten Phase muss man von ner blauen Kugel weggehen!
Kann man gar nicht schaffen...
Und stellt euch vor: Halfus hat jede Woche ne andere Taktik! Da muss man ja studieren um das zu verstehen!

Schön war die wotlk Zeit wo man die Malygos Weekly verflucht hat, naxx brainafk gecleart hat, bei markgar 100% aufn Boss genuked hat und im ersten Wirbel gestorben ist, beim Lootschiff runtergefallen ist und hochgeportet wurde, bei saurfang die blutbestien mitgecleaved hat und bei Prof sowieso Schluss war weil der over 9000 movement verlangt hat!!
Super wars als alle bei HdR mit Icc25 gear geleaved haben weil es zu skillig für sie war... Ich will gearscore wiederhaben und markenepics! Und tausendwinter war so super! 10.000 hordler gegen 30 Allis! Ach war das schön...
Weist du noch gestern? Als wir die Kobolde bei den nordendbestien in pdk ignoriert haben, 10 Leute gestorben sind und wir doch den Boss umgezergt haben?
Wunderbar war's damals... Und so familiär! Man konnte locker den verkrüppelten Willenskraft / zaubermacht DK vom kleinen bruder mitnehmen in ICC und trotzdem sind die Bosse gefallen!
Blizzard sollte alles sofort um 80% nerfen! Nau!  Und bitte lk hero noch das entweihen wegpatchen damit wirklich jeder den Titel farmen kann! Is ja fast viel zu schwer sonst!

Spaß beiseite! Es gibt zu diesem Topic nur eines zu sagen: Learn to Play!

Ps: l2p auch an ohrensammler! Stoffepics tragen is skillig als shami  5% weniger int auf alle anderen Teile  schon klar dass du dich in keine hero traust! 
Hörst du den Zug? Nuuuubnuuubnuuub

Aber lasst das gewhine!! Weil mit Cata macht WoW endlich wieder nen Schritt weg vom Browsergame! <3 cata <3


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ruf bei allen Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig auser Ramkahen und Terrazane (und das als Causual mit wenig Spielzeit nur über Dailys und Ruf aus NHC)
> Craftsachen aus Eigenproduktion bzw AH.
> AH (kein Gold über Goldseller, nur Schnäppchen und gefarmt)
> 346 über Gerechtigkeitspunkte.
> ...



Komisch, mit questen und Dailys ist Therazane bei mir am schnellsten ehrfürchtig gewesen. Dailys gibt es sonst nur für Tol Barad und 
im Schattenhochland, die poppeligen 2 aus Ramakhen zähle ich nicht.

Hyal und Irdener Ring geht nur über die 3 nonheros oder eben Heros und Waffenrock. Und das nicht gerade schnell. Also musst du echt wie ein Bekloppter die 3 gegangen sein.


Und ich bin eben der Meinung Ruf bei div. Fraktionen ging in LK noch viel leichter.....für Heros gabs auch keine iLvl-Anforderung vor DF.

Und Raids konnte quasi jeder mit grünem Gear.   Also meine ich, mit WOTLK kam mann immer noch weit einfacher an besseres Gear.


----------



## VILOGITY (15. März 2011)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Ich teile volkommen die Meinung des TEs. WOtlk war viel besser und man konnte auch als Casual was erreichen. Neben Schule/Studium/Beruf auch noch 5 Stunden am Tag spielen um was zu ereichen ist einfach unmachbar (außer man vernachlässigt sein RL). Sorry wenn ich jetz mit dem Casual-Gelaber komme, aber es ist einfach so! Man merk auch, das viele meine Meinung teilen (bei den vielen Leuten die Aufgehört haben). Ich warte noch Patch 4.1 ab, aber wenns dann immernoch so bleibt lass ich auch mein ABO auslazufen.
> 
> MFG



Sorry da muss ich hart lachen.
WotlK war einfach nur lächerlich und selbst als Berufstätiger am Ende mit 30% Buff Non Hero einfach zum durchrennen.
Mal als Beispiel !
In unserer 10 Stamm sind bis auf 1nen alle berufstätig, 1 Student ist dabei, 2 Mädels, 1er mit 2 Kindern und wir haben LK mit 10% Buff gelegt und das mit 2 Raid Tagen
die Woche und das von 19.30 bis 22.00 MAX 22.30.
Wir hätten ihn auch 1 Woche vor dem 10% Buff legen können wenn wir an dem Tag bis 23.30-0.00 gemacht hätten, aber die Leute müssen morgens früh raus und wir machen deswegen 
eigentlich zu 90% pünktlich schluss.
Genau wie ICC10er HC, 11/12 10er ICC, wär auch 12/12 möglich gewesen noch vor Cata, aber im Sommer haben wir fast 3 Monate nur 1x die Woche geraidet, wenn überhaupt, da
wir den Raid lieber ausfallen lassen wenn 1-2 Leute fehlen.
Wir habens ja auch nicht eilig gehabt und wir MÜSSEN keine Bosse auf gedei und verderb legen, wir haben Spass.

Wer keinen Bock hat sich mit seiner Klasse und Bossen zu beschäftigen, soll einfach ein anderes Game spielen.
Ich muss lachen wenn ich lese das, WotlK so toll war.....jo in 3 Wochen nach 80 full 251er Gear haben und Brain AFK durch ICC NH rennen und noch mehr abgreifen.
Also wer das nicht geschafft hat soll was anderes spielen, denn mit 30% Buff war selbst für den dümmsten Failbob ICC 10 NH zumindest locker in 3 Std machbar.

Nach all den Nurfs in den Cata inzen und dem 15% Buff durch DF sind die CATA Instanzen bis auf 2 vl. mit 346er Gear auch nur ncoh zum durchrennen.
Naja OK, Kick, Silence, CC sollten einige schon in der Leiste haben und genau daran hängts, nicht daran das die Instanzen zu schwer sind, sondern das die Leute
einfach zu Doof sind um 2 Tasten zu drücken die ne Mob Gruppe dann zum Easy going machen.......


----------



## Fedaykin (15. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Klar ist WOTLK besser als Cata, einfach weil WOTLK ein vollwertiges ADD-On war und Cata nur ein ADD-On light ist, kurz, undurchdacht, ohne Mut und Innovation.



Und das nimmst du woher? Weil wir nur 5 Level hochziehen mussten? 

Undurchdacht? Wieso, warum, weshalb?
Ohne Mut? Wieso, warum, weshalb?
Ohne Innovation? Wieso, warum weshalb?

Denn sonst kann ich auch wie folgt argumentieren:

Das neue Addon Catacylsm ist voll von neuen Innovationen, zeugt von Mut und ist gut durchdacht.

So einfach kannst du es dir nicht machen. 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mein Heiler z.B. ist jetzt Itemlevel 352 und hat noch nie(!) eine Hero oder ein Raid von innen gesehen. Wie kann denn sowas gehn.
> In WOTLK waren die Heros vlt einfach, aber man musste wenigstens rein.



Hm, interessante Aussage. Viel interessanter jedoch die Frage, welche sich auf deine Aussage hin bereits ein anderer Forenteilnehmer vor mir gestellt hat:

Warum warst du noch in keiner heroischen Instanz oder einem Raid.

Ich werde die Frage und vorformulierten Antworten jetzt nicht wiederholen, das hat man bereits über mir gemacht.

Dennoch finde ich es erschreckend immer wieder das gleiche Schauspiel zu sehen:

Der Mensch neigt dazu Vergangenes zu verklären und in den Himmel zu loben. Das ist einfach unsere Natur. Ich habe es damals zu BC-Zeiten mitgemacht, zu WotLK-Zeiten und mache es nun wieder mit. Und du Ohrensammler wirst mit dem Erscheinen des 4. Addons in das gleiche Horn tröten....


----------



## Sacrilege (15. März 2011)

Ich muß immer schmunzeln wenn die Leute mit ihrem typischen "Learn to play" daherkommen. Was hat man denn für großartige Möglichkeiten, wenn man sich mit seiner Klasse auseinandergesetzt hat und seinen Char spielen kann?

Vorausgesetzt man möchte raiden, ist man praktisch gezwungen sich einer Raidgilde anzuschließen. Das Problem dabei ist nur daß nahezu alle Raidgilden gewisse Zwänge haben was die Anwesenheit angeht. Nicht jeder kann/will 3-5 Tage die Woche raiden. Von den selbsternannten Imba Roxxors und Epic Freaks die man in solchen Gilden oft antrifft, mal ganz zu schweigen.

Fungilden haben idR nicht die Leute mit denen man erfolgreich raiden kann.

Stammgruppen halten meist nur eine gewisse Zeit. Der "Gildenzwang" der mit Cata eingeführt wurde trägt auch nicht unbedingt dazu bei, daß Stammgruppen sich lange halten.

Randomraids kann man derzeit knicken kann, es sei denn man steht drauf stundenlang an 1-2 Bossen rumzuwipen.

Sogesehen hat Wotlk dem Casual Raider, der nicht in einer Raid Gilde sein will, mehr Möglichkeiten geboten. Der Content war leichter, Fehler konnten kompensiert werden, usw.

Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, das liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Aber eines liegt auf der Hand, hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad in einem Fastfood MMO wie WoW, damit macht man sich bei überwiegend Casual Spielern auf Dauer keine Freunde. Blizzard hat das längst erkannt und deshalb steuern sie ja mit Klassen Buffs und Content nerfs dagegen. Wer verliert schon gerne zahlende Kunden.


----------



## VILOGITY (15. März 2011)

Drakkari schrieb:


> Ich finde es unverschämt was blizzard von uns verlangt!!
> 
> beim Lootschiff runtergefallen ist und hochgeportet wurde, bei saurfang die blutbestien mitgecleaved hat und bei Prof sowieso Schluss war weil der over 9000 movement verlangt hat!!



Also ich finds auch unverschämt !

Prof ja ja, is schon unfassbar was man da erlebt hat oder ?
Meine Lieblinge, Hexer, Mages, Jäger, Ele Schamis, ode wie ich sie nannte, DD Failbobs die nach dem Wipe auch noch Recount gepostet haben damit auch JEDER sehen
konnte das sie nur 2% ADD DMG gemacht haben und das dadurch die ADDS den Rest des Raids zerlegt haben.
Die selbst nach den 3ten WIPE nicht gerafft haben das Boss DPS uninteressant war weil nur 2 auf die ADDS sind und man auch mit 12K Boss DMG nen Wipe kassiert.

Da kann man auch net erwarten das einer aus dem grell Blau leuchtenden Ding auf dem Boden in Grim Bartol raus geht.......


----------



## Goylarna (15. März 2011)

@ Ohrensammler

Ich komm hier nicht mit dem tollen Cata.

Nur musst du einfach mal sehen, wieviel Farmaufwand da drin steckt. Mindestens genausoviel, wie wenn du hero gegangen wärst. Von daher wo ist das Problem?

Vom Umfang her, kann man sicherlich streiten, ob Cata der große Wurf ist. Vom Anspruch der Instanzen ist es auf jeden FAll ein guter Schritt.

Wem es Spaß gemacht hat ohne CC durch Naxx zu rennen und das Ding nach nem monat RAndom zu clearen... gut. Ich habe zu der Zeit aufgehört zu spielen.


----------



## Snagard (15. März 2011)

naja überleg mal
am anfang warn die ruf epics in wotlk auch gefragter 
nur wenn du rein kommst und zb in den gefrorenen hallen gleich epuics mit gutem ilvl kriegst brauchste die ruf epics auch nimmer

also chill out cata is erstmal am anfang ^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (15. März 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Ich muß immer schmunzeln wenn die Leute mit ihrem typischen "Learn to play" daherkommen. Was hat man denn für großartige Möglichkeiten, wenn man sich mit seiner Klasse auseinandergesetzt hat und seinen Char spielen kann?



Leider hat dieses "l2p"-Geschreie auch einen wahren Kern!




Sacrilege schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man möchte raiden, ist man praktisch gezwungen sich einer Raidgilde anzuschließen. Das Problem dabei ist nur daß nahezu alle Raidgilden gewisse Zwänge haben was die Anwesenheit angeht. Nicht jeder kann/will 3-5 Tage die Woche raiden. Von den selbsternannten Imba Roxxors und Epic Freaks die man in solchen Gilden oft antrifft, mal ganz zu schweigen.



Ich persönlich kenne mehrere Gilden die den nhc-Content clear haben und 2 Tage die Woche raiden. Und das sind bei weitem keine Ausnahmekönner.



Sacrilege schrieb:


> Fungilden haben idR nicht die Leute mit denen man erfolgreich raiden kann.



Siehe oben.




Sacrilege schrieb:


> Stammgruppen halten meist nur eine gewisse Zeit. Der "Gildenzwang" der mit Cata eingeführt wurde trägt auch nicht unbedingt dazu bei, daß Stammgruppen sich lange halten.



Es gibt keinen Gildenzwang.
Aber WoW ist ein Teamspiel wo es sich lohnt, in einem ständigen Team zu spielen. Es hat gewisse Vorteile wenn man die Spielweise und damit die Stärken und Schwächen seiner Mitspieler kennt.
Das sollte sich auch im Erfolg niederschlagen dürfen.



Sacrilege schrieb:


> Randomraids kann man derzeit knicken kann, es sei denn man steht drauf stundenlang an 1-2 Bossen rumzuwipen.



Was mich wieder zu meinem Team-Gelaber führt. Meinst du denn, die Gilden gehen da rein, fisten beim ersten Try direkt mal alles um und lachen sich dann ins Fäustchen?
Eine Gilde muss sich auch auf nen Boss einschiessen. Der Vorteil ist halt, die Taktik, der Grossteil der Mitspieler und die Stärken / Schwächen bleiben konstant.



Sacrilege schrieb:


> Sogesehen hat Wotlk dem Casual Raider, der nicht in einer Raid Gilde sein will, mehr Möglichkeiten geboten. Der Content war leichter, Fehler konnten kompensiert werden, usw.



Nicht mehr Möglichkeiten, aber mehr Loot.
Sorry, aber auch der Casual Raider hat heute die Möglichkeit 1-2x pro Woche zu raiden!
Gerade diese Casuals haben sich lustigerweise in WotLK hervorgetan, indem sie 3x pro Woche ICC / PDK waren, jeweils halt mit ihren Twinks.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass man sich auch auf einen Charakter konzentrieren könnte, aber es ist so, dass man nicht mit 3 Charakteren erfolgsorientiert raiden können sollte.



Sacrilege schrieb:


> Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, das liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Aber eines liegt auf der Hand, hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad in einem Fastfood MMO wie WoW, damit macht man sich bei überwiegend Casual Spielern auf Dauer keine Freunde. Blizzard hat das längst erkannt und deshalb steuern sie ja mit Klassen Buffs und Content nerfs dagegen. Wer verliert schon gerne zahlende Kunden.



Wobei Blizz nur erkannt hat, dass es ihnen mehr Geld bringt.
Ob das die Kundschaft tatsächlich vergrössert ist unsicher.
Ob ein Beibehalten der alten Strategie die Kundschaft vergrault hätte halte ich für fraglich


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. März 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man möchte raiden, ist man praktisch gezwungen sich einer Raidgilde anzuschließen. Das Problem dabei ist nur daß nahezu alle Raidgilden gewisse Zwänge haben was die Anwesenheit angeht. Nicht jeder kann/will 3-5 Tage die Woche raiden. Von den selbsternannten Imba Roxxors und Epic Freaks die man in solchen Gilden oft antrifft, mal ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Fungilden haben idR nicht die Leute mit denen man erfolgreich raiden kann.






Hmm, wieviel % pro Realm sind denn die Hardcore-Raider?

Und wieviel % Casuals,Fun-Gilden,etc, wo einige Leute ev. auch mal nen Raid probieren wollen?


Ich denke der Grossteil ist eher zweiteres.....also sollte es an und für sich kein Problem sein, eine passende Gilde zu finden, wo man quasi alle Möglichkeiten hat aber kaum bis keine Zwänge.
Muss ev. Kompromisse treffen, wie sich vorher anmelden und wenn nicht geht man halt nicht mit, Rotation quasi.


Aber was müsste man dafür tun? ohhhh, mit Leuten reden, mit vielen Leuten viel reden.....aber das scheint zuviel verlangt für ein Massive Multiplayer Game.

Lieber mit unbekannten zusammengewürfelt werden und ohne Kommunikation (weil eh nicht nötig) irgendwo durchrushen......viell. sollte Blizz ja auch nen SP-Part für Raids einbauen.

Statt aktiv seine Klasse zu spielen, ist es eher so was wie Warcraft 3, quasi Echtzeitstrategie und man steuert seinen 20 Mann NPC-Schlachtzug......wozu mit anderen spielen....


----------



## Drakkari (15. März 2011)

@Sacrilege:

Wie kommst du darauf dass man Random nur rumwiped??

Fallbeispiel: Ich spiele mit Main bei Allianz bei der besten Raidgilde auf unserem server.
Und auf Horde hab ich nen Tank twink. Klar hab ich raiderfahrung mit dem Main und mache dann den raidlead auf Horde in random Raids. Komplett random! Keiner kennt sich! 
Wie erklärst du dir nun dass mein hordepala 4/4 Bastion und 5/6 PSA hat? Komplett Random! Und jetzt spiele ich aber auf nem kleinen Server (norgannon).
Will gar nicht wissen was auf frostwolf etc möglich ist.

Zum Nachweis: Main: Hunter - Drakkari : twinkpala: Holymeat

Da ich mit dem Hunter 5 raidtage habe kann ich nur sonntag Nachmittag mit dem pala raiden. 
1 raidtag und in bot und psa liegen bosse... Cata kann nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## VILOGITY (15. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Hmm, wieviel % pro Realm sind denn die Hardcore-Raider?
> 
> Und wieviel % Casuals,Fun-Gilden,etc, wo einige Leute ev. auch mal nen Raid probieren wollen?
> 
> ...



/Sign

Ja seit WotlK ist das zuviel verlangt !
Mit anderen zusammen spielen ?....lol, sich um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit treffen....lol unverschämtheit, ne Boss Taktik lesen die ca. 10-15 min in Anspruch nimmt...Ähhh fettes lol ich hab RL und so !
Nen Klassenguide lesen ? lol, ich will spielen und nicht lesen, da post ich meine Frage lieber 30min im /2 anstatt die 10 min im WoW Forum nachzuschauen.
Guides ne ne, die sind länger als ne SMS, da bekomm ich doch Kopfschmerzen und warum kann mein DK nicht auch von Wille profitieren ? muss das alles so schwer sein mit den Stats und so.
Warum bewegen sich die Bosse und machen dann auch noch Attacken ? Können die net einfach nur da stehen und ich kann over 30K DPS drauf machen und bekmme dafür 372er Loot ?


----------



## Metadron72 (15. März 2011)

hab ich ja gesagt, weder bock mit andern zusammen zu spielen (gilde) noch lust sich um seinen char zu kümmern, aber sich dann nicht damit abfinden das man dann halt nur 5er geht (zumin bis genug overgeared sind um das zu kompensieren)
also sagt doch einfach klar und ehrlich, das ihr die epics aber trotzdem wollt und natürlich ohne jeglichen aufwand / kommunikation. 
anonsten trifft es das "l2p" für diese leute in der tat mal.

wobei, wenn man alles ohne ahnung seiner klasse und random (natürlich innerhalb von 1-2 stunden, weil zeit hat man ja auch nicht) bekommt, ist es ja auch wieder schiesse weil nach 4 wochen das spiel ja sooooo langweilig ist oO

gut, das es egal ist was wir hier reden und das spiel trotzdem weiter besteht


----------



## Piggy D. (15. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> - Es hat angenehm lange gedauert, bis ein Charakter das Maximallevel erreicht hat. Selbst danach gab es aber noch genug zu sehen, z. B. Zul'Drak + die Sturmgipfel waren schön gebaute Questgebiete mit einer sehr angenehmen Schwierigkeit und auch die Eiskrone war zumindest für mich ein Muss zu spielen. Heute entscheide ich nach Rufepics, ob ich das Gebiet anfange oder durchspiele
> 
> - Raids waren Alltag. Jeden Tag gab es Leute, die für ihre Schlachtzüge Leute im Handelschannel suchten.
> 
> - Es war alles viel familiärer. Jeder war mit dabei, wenn es mal wieder nach Naxx ging, egal wie stark sein EQ war, heute wird rational oftmals aussortiert, wer evtl. stark genug ist, wer zugunsten eines stärkeren weichen muss.




zu den 3 punkten: es gibt halt leute die gern viel leveln und es gibt die, die schnell raiden wollen. 3 tage um bis auf 80 zu kommen fand ich auch relativ kurz aber ich war froh, als das vorbei war.
"raids waren alltag", ja waren sie, in raidgilden. rndraids kamen erst, als andere leute die instanzen durch hatten und ihre twinks durchschleifen wollten. (somal naxx fuer mich zu dem zeitpunkt ausgelutscht war, hatte noch die schnauze voll aus classiczeiten). naxx 2.0 ist nen riesen witz gewesen da man dort nur probleme hatte, wenn man links und rechts nicht unterscheiden bzw zuordnen kann.
ulduar schwierigkeitsgrad ging so, nicht zu leicht, nicht zu schwer. pdk... den witz lassen wir mal so stehen und dann kam icc, mit dem super gatesystem. einzig schwere waren lk und prof hc (leider)

und in cata, beim omnomnom defensesystem bekomm ich auch jedes mal das blanke kotzen, ansonsten geht es. es ist schwer (zumindest hc) und ich find den schwierigkeitsgrad angenehm.

ps: auf mehreren servern gibt es mittlerweile auch rnd raids, es ist halt ein fehler gewesen, die 10er und 25er id in einem topf zu werfen


----------



## Eyatrian (15. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Hmm, wieviel % pro Realm sind denn die Hardcore-Raider?
> 
> Und wieviel % Casuals,Fun-Gilden,etc, wo einige Leute ev. auch mal nen Raid probieren wollen?





Es haben in WotLK 2 Raid"tage" mit je 2 Stunden(von 19-21) gereicht um LK hero zu sehen... wenn man den Content nicht schafft liegt es zu 90% an den Spielern und nicht am zu schweren Content... und jetzt sag mir nicht du hättest keine Zeit 4 Stunden die Woche zu raiden, dann hast du nämlich beim raiden nichts verloren...


----------



## Sacrilege (15. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Hmm, wieviel % pro Realm sind denn die Hardcore-Raider?
> 
> Und wieviel % Casuals,Fun-Gilden,etc, wo einige Leute ev. auch mal nen Raid probieren wollen?
> 
> ...



Das ist der springende Punkt...

Ich schrieb erfolgreich raiden. Das bedeutet Minimum 8-9 Bosse liegen, Ziel 12/12. Klar, rumprobieren und basteln kann man immer und überall, aber das ist kein erfolgreiches raiden im klassischen Sinn.

Ich habe in meinem Post nur das wiedergegen was ich so an Eindrücken und Feedback gesammelt habe. Ich für meinen Teil habe eh kein Problem. Ich war 3 Jahre in einer Progress Gilde und habe keinen Bock mehr auf regelmässiges raiden. Es ist ja doch immer wieder dasselbe und auf Dauer nervt es. Ich habe mir den derzeitigen Content einmal angesehen, um zu sehen was es da so gibt und bin mit meiner ex. Gilde mitgegangen, besser gesagt haben die mich da halt durchgezogen.

Ich bin mit RL Freunden, ehemaligen Progressern (doofes Wort^^) und Kumpels in einer Fun Gilde und wir finden immer was um Spaß zu haben oder sich die Zeit zu vertreiben :-) Wenn uns nach raiden ist, tun wir das spontan. Leute mit denen man einen Raid spontan, erfolgreich und ohne wochenlanges einspielen meisten kann, die wachsen nicht auf Bäumen. Geht bei uns auch nur weil wir so viele ehemalige Hardcore Raider haben die genau wissen was sie tun. Aber sowas ist nicht der Normalfall.


----------



## Drakkari (15. März 2011)

Ich finde nicht dass es die schuld von Blizz ist dass die Qualität der leute abnimmt^^ 
Wo wir wieder beim L2P wären... Lernt zu spielen dann habt ihr Erfolg und cata macht riesen spaß


----------



## Miss Mojo (15. März 2011)

Das seh ich ähnlich.

ICC fand ich auch kacke und hab da die Lust am Raiden verloren. Cata zu questen fand ich total cool, und das sage ich - ein totaler Questmuffel!! Tja, von den Raids hab ich noch nicht zu viel gesehen, also lass ich mich da mal überraschen. 

ich muss aber auch sagen wie einige es schon erwähnt haben, dass ich Naxx ein bisschen hinterherweine!


----------



## Shedanhul (15. März 2011)

Wotlk war einfach ein Witz. Zu Anfang habe ich auch eher Casualorientiert geraidet. 
Nachdem ich mir viel Zeit mit dem Leveln gelasssen habe, war mein Equip nicht unbedingt toll, als ich das erste mal Naxx ging.
Nachdem/während des Raids habe ich mich gefragt, dass soll Naxx sein? War das früher nicht anspruchsvoll? Denn am Ende des Tages war die Inni leergeräumt.
Ulduar war ein extrem geiler Raid. Eine recht anspruchsvoller Normalcontent für Casuals, Hardmodes für die Raider mit mehr Ehrgeiz.
PdK war die Random Instanz schlechthin, im Normalmode langweilig bis zum geht nicht mehr. Wie viel Randomraids bin ich hier im 25er gewipt. Gesucht wurde natürlich mit Gs>X/Skill/Erfahrung.
Doch von den 25 Leuten die angeblich all dies mitbrachten, waren 15 unfähig bei den Twins die Farbe zu wechseln. - zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich mir geschworen nie wieder Random zu gehen.
Selbes Spiel in Icc. Neben dem Gilden 10er ging ich natürlich, Schande über mein Haupt, Random 25er. Und auch hier wieder diese Helden mit 6k Gs,11/12 Erfahrung, die mit 30% Buff jämmerliche 10k Dps fahren, in jedem Bodeneffekt stehen bleiben und als Eule pure Crit gemmen. - niemand hat geraidet auf Grund des familiären Umgangs, nein jeder wollte EpixXx.
Und man musste nicht 5 mal die Woche Raiden um irgendwas zu reissen, man musste einfach n bisschen was drauf haben, was geschätzte 80% der Spieler, die man Random findet nicht haben.
Und genau solche sind es, die jetzt weinen, wie schwer doch alles sei und dass niemand sie zu Raids mitnehmen möchte. Klar, wenn ich nur so vor mir hinspiele, mal hier ein Blümchen pflückt, dort ein Erz verhau und mein Equip dementsprechend aussieht, weil Elemental Slayer wirklich schön leuchtet, dann brauch ich auch nicht erwarten, dass mich jemand in einem Raid will. Wie oft habe ich als Antwort gehört, wenn ich mal wieder einen Random über seine Klasse aufgeklärt habe, was zumeist in nettem Ton stattgefunden hat, "lass mich doch spielen, wie ich will", - klar, spiel du wie DU willst, ICH nehm mit, wen ich will. So läuft der Hase und nicht anders.

Die Hcs waren ein noch größerer Witz.
Random Hc
hmm Azjol-Nerub
Bomb, bomb,bomb
*5 min später*
hmm fertig

wem macht sowas spaß ?

Mittlerweile sind die Hcs zwar auch wieder einfach, allerdings kann man nicht mehr Brainafk durchrennen und sie sind für JEDEN zu schaffen.

Kommen wir zum Thema Quests und Gebiete.
Ich finde, dass jedes Catagebiet besser ist als die Wotlkgebiete. Sei es in Sachen Quests, oder vom Stil.
Die Umstrukturierung der Gebiete + Neue Quests sind imo genial. Vor allem mit Heirloom geht das Leveln sehr schnell. Die lowlvl-Innis sind mit Cata jedoch schwerer, als mit Wotlk, da wurde glücklicherweise auch einiges angepasst.

so long
Sheda


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Warum warst du noch in keiner heroischen Instanz oder einem Raid.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Mensch neigt dazu Vergangenes zu verklären und in den Himmel zu loben. Das ist einfach unsere Natur. Ich habe es damals zu BC-Zeiten mitgemacht, zu WotLK-Zeiten und mache es nun wieder mit. Und du Ohrensammler wirst mit dem Erscheinen des



1) Weil ich ein dusseliger Casual bin

Wenn ich on gehe, häufig auch morgens, dann hab ich nen festen Zeitplan z.B. 1,5 oder 2 Stunden. Da die random Heroics aber Zeitlotto sind und ich nicht mitten in einer Innie raus will, muss ich Sachen machen, deren Zeitaufwand ich überblicken kann.
Random HCs gehören definitiv nicht dazu

2) Wenn ich Vergangens verklären würde würde ich hier hinter Classic herweinen, tu ich aber nicht. Classic war nix dolles. Also close but no cigar


----------



## Metadron72 (15. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1) Weil ich ein dusseliger Casual bin
> 
> Wenn ich on gehe, häufig auch morgens, dann hab ich nen festen Zeitplan z.B. 1,5 oder 2 Stunden. Da die random Heroics aber Zeitlotto sind und ich nicht mitten in einer Innie raus will, muss ich Sachen machen, deren Zeitaufwand ich überblicken kann.
> Random HCs gehören definitiv nicht dazu
> ...




versuchs einfach mal wieder, dauert kaum noch ne ini länger wie ne stunde, da musst du schon seeehr viel pech haben. geht mittlerweile echt random ganz gut


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. März 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> versuchs einfach mal wieder, dauert kaum noch ne ini länger wie ne stunde, da musst du schon seeehr viel pech haben. geht mittlerweile echt random ganz gut



Meine Freundin tut sich das halbwegs regelmäßig an, und nein es geht random derzeit nicht sehr gut.


----------



## Najsh (15. März 2011)

Moin,

also ich bin auch viel random unterwegs, und muss sagen, im Gegesatz zu den Anfangszeiten,
läuft das inzwischen recht problemlos ab. 

Du scheinst ein wirklich "glückliches" Händchen bei deinen Gruppen zu haben ^^


----------



## RedShirt (15. März 2011)

@alle

nehmt mal die Aggressivität raus - keiner schadet dem anderen, wenn er was anderes besser findet  aber persönlich angehen/flamen sollte man keinen.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nur bei den 359 Händen habe ich geschummelt und trage als Schamiheiler Stoff statt Kette (auch Rufepic)



5% Bonus auf Dein Hauptattribut geht damit weg. Das wiegt einen Unterschied von 346->359 auf. Würd ich nicht machen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Meine Freundin tut sich das halbwegs regelmäßig an, und nein es geht random derzeit nicht sehr gut.



Hmmm, alles Ansichtsache, wie oben erwähnt hatte ich anfangs Riesen Respekt und wollte brav mein 333 Gear von den normalen Inis farmen und
ev. mit den Punkte Sachen auffüllen.


Hab mich vertan und war zufällig dann mal Tol´vir Hero.....bin mit 7-8k DPS weit hinter den anderen rumgegammelt - keiner störte sich daran,
wir kamen auch nicht mal annähernd in die Nähe eines Wipes.


Seitdem geh ich hin- und wieder Hero, wenn ich genug Zeit habe....und bislang keine blöde Gruppe gehabt......


Wie gesagt, entweder unheimliches Glück, oder dadurch das die Inis tw. generft wurden,mit Buff es natürlich einfacher ist und die meisten auch schon passables Gear haben
ist es jetzt auch wieder weit entspannter....


Gerade als Range-DD, gilt es bissl aufpassen auf böse Dinge unter sich, richtigen Ziele fokusieren und das war es auch schon.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. März 2011)

Najsh schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein wirklich "glückliches" Händchen bei deinen Gruppen zu haben ^^


Welche Gruppen? Er hat ja Angst vor den grausigen Höllen-Instanzen der bösen Cata-Welt und hat, wie er sagt, noch nie eine von innen gesehen - meint aber, munter mitreden zu können. Ich plädiere dafür, dass Ohrensammler und Hosenschisser ihre Nicknames tauschen.^^


----------



## Drakkari (15. März 2011)

Ich bin dafür dass wir alle Ausdauer sockeln und ausweichtrinkets anlegen!! Dann kann man auch wotlk style in den "bösen Zonen" stehen bleiben!


----------



## Skelettkrieger (15. März 2011)

Drakkari schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür dass wir alle Ausdauer sockeln und ausweichtrinkets anlegen!! Dann kann man auch wotlk style in den "bösen Zonen" stehen bleiben!



ja weil man den schaden der nicht physisch ist bzw über hits kommt so prima dodge kann 
ansonsten hab ich die ironie begriffen keine sorge


----------



## Drakkari (15. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> ja weil man den schaden der nicht physisch ist bzw über hits kommt so prima dodge kann
> ansonsten hab ich die ironie begriffen keine sorge



Dann holen wir uns halt alle das tol Barat resi-trinket!! Muhahaha

Was willst du tuuuun Blizz wenn ich mit 400resi in der voidzone campe??


----------



## Famenio (15. März 2011)

Die Leute, denen WoW zu schwer ist, können ja zu anderen Spielen ausweichen 
wie Flyff oder diese ganzen kostenlosen Browsergames. Die sind nicht schwer, 
schnell zu begreifen und benötigen nicht viel Wissen. Versaut doch nicht den Leuten, 
den es so Spaß macht, weil es endlich mal wieder ein bisschen Anspruchsvoller ist den Spielspaß. 
Wenn Blizzard euch das Spielen versaut hat, dann lasst es doch nicht an dem Rest der Community aus 
sondern lasst es an Blizzard aus. Immer müssen die, die nichts dafür können darunter leiden. 
Aber wie es scheint benötigen halt viele Leute diese Aufmerksamkeit der anderen Mitmenschen...


----------



## Sacrilege (15. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Die Leute, denen WoW zu schwer ist, können ja zu anderen Spielen ausweichen
> wie Flyff oder diese ganzen kostenlosen Browsergames. Die sind nicht schwer,
> schnell zu begreifen und benötigen nicht viel Wissen.



Bisschen ne krasse Ansicht. Nur weil nicht jeder alles gebacken bekommt, soll er gleich das Spiel wechseln? oO WoW hat so wie jedes Spiel, den primären Sinn Spaß zu machen. Prinzipiell ist ja auch für jeden was dabei, questen, Erfolge machen, Inis und Raids in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Da es ein Spiel für die Masse ist, spricht auch nichts dagegen den normalen Content "einfach" zu stricken.

Die begnadeten Spieler können sich doch in den Raid HMs austoben und dort zeigen wie toll sie sind. Gerade diejenigen die rummotzen die Hero Inis und der Contant generell sei doch eh total lame, haben mit Sicherheit weder in Wotlk den LK auf Hero OHNE ICC Buff gelegt, noch den aktuellen Content im HM clear. Btw. mit 187er und tlw. 200er Equip war Naxx damals auch nicht soooo einfach wie hier manche behaupten. Einfach wurde es erst als die Leute sich die 213er Sachen von den ersten Bossen aus dem 25er geholt haben um dann ganz stolz den 10er zu schaffen. Ist keine Kunst was zu schaffen wenn man die Instanz schon outgeared hat.


----------



## Derulu (15. März 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> ...



Raids sind ja jetzt auch auf normal nicht "zu schwer" oder "unschaffbar", sie verzeihen nur nicht jeden Fehler, da die Heiler mit ihrem Mana haushalten müssen und nicht mehr jedem nach Belieben den Arsch retten können (wie es gute Heiler Ende WotLk sehr wohl konnten) und trotzdem nach dem Bosskampf mit 75% Mana dastehen. Beherzigt man dies und verhindert man als DD eingehenden Schaden so gut es eben geht, läuft man aus den AOE Effekten, sprich, macht etwas anderes als stures Buttonklopfen, mit noch weitaus sturerem Blick auf das DMG-Meter, muss man kein 24/7 Imba-Roxxor-Hartz4-Powerranger-Raider sein um im nicht heroischen Raidcontent relativ weit zu kommen (gibt genug "Casual-Gilden" die zumindest 7-8/12 Bossen nHC down haben, ohne das strenge Raidkorsett von Progressgilden zu besitzen)...


----------



## Famenio (15. März 2011)

Ich finde es auch nicht zu leicht, aber auch nciht zu schwer.
Wir haben jetzt mit der Gilde 4/12 down und wir wipen uns fröhlich durch die Gegend.
Wir raiden aber auch nur max. 5 std die Woche zusammen.
Aber von uns beschwert sich auch keiner, 
denn wir analysieren die Kämpfe um die Fehler zu finden
und sie dann zu verbessern/nicht mehr zu machen.

Bloß nur weil etwas nicht klappt gleich wieder rum heulen geht mal gar nicht.
Wir sind alles Casuals, raiden wie gesagt 5 std. und kommen trotzdem voran.
2 Monate hat es fast gedauert bis der erste lag.
Aber wir sind halt immer wieder aufgestanden und haben es weiter versucht, 
weiter anlysiert und weiter gekämpft.

Deswegen kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen warum hier so viele Leute weinen.
Wir in der Gilde tun es auch nicht ...


----------



## Drakkari (15. März 2011)

Der normalmodus oder bisherigen cataraids ist doch "einfach".
Nenne mir bitte einen encounter der mit 346er heroini-eq + Sockel + Vz. nicht mit moderatem Aufwand zu schaffen ist?
Moderater Aufwand bedeutet 2 raidtage etwa a 3 Stunden.

Bei den Heros sieht es schon anders aus. Die sind geil knackig! Ich/wir progressen grad Chogall hc also ich weis wovon ich rede.

Nur man kann nicht nen content konzipieren der für jeden machbar ist. Du musst bedenken dass auch ältere Leute das Game spielen, die das vor allem wegen den sozialen Kontakten und dem miteinander machen. Aber diese Leute dürfen dann nicht erwarten endcontent, und das ist jeder neue raid für ne bestimmte zeit zu sehen!
Siehe den post auf Seite 1: "wehe der feuerlanderaid wird nicht einfacher!!" 
Wenn der neue raid kommt können doch die Leute denen PSA und Co zu schwer waren in diese Raids gehen oder? Und jetzt könnten sie ICC hc clearen zB... Was spricht dagegen? Man darf halt nicht den Anspruch haben vorne mit dabei zu sein wenn man keinen Aufwand dafür betreibt!
Is wie im echten leben


----------



## Nexilein (15. März 2011)

Drakkari schrieb:


> Siehe den post auf Seite 1: "wehe der feuerlanderaid wird nicht einfacher!!"
> Wenn der neue raid kommt können doch die Leute denen PSA und Co zu schwer waren in diese Raids gehen oder? Und jetzt könnten sie ICC hc clearen zB... Was spricht dagegen? Man darf halt nicht den Anspruch haben vorne mit dabei zu sein wenn man keinen Aufwand dafür betreibt!
> Is wie im echten leben



Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt: Zeitdruck
Auf der einen Seite gibt es Leute die jeden Flamen der nicht nach 3 Wochen den aktuellen Content zumindest auf non-hero clear hat.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch viele Spieler die eben viele Wochen benötigen, denen das aber zu lange dauert.

Unterm Strich könnten alle zufrieden sein, wenn sich jeder einen passenden Raid sucht. Aber in Foren flammen ist ja viel zu schön...


----------



## Ellesime (15. März 2011)

Es gibt mehrere gewichtige Faktoren welche Einfluss auf die WotLK war leichter als Cata Geschichte haben.Um einen wirklich passenden Vergleich anzustellen muss man jedoch erst einmal Alles was an Content und Gear ab Ulduar dazu kam ausblenden wenn man Bezug auf die erste Contentstufe nimmt.Es bleiben also Lediglich Satharion,der erste PvP Boss in TW,Malygos,Naxxramas und die 5er Instanzen ohne die 3 Icecrown bzw Argentum 5er übrig.Es waren noch keine T-Sets für Marken/Punkte käuflich und in den 5er Instanzen gab es ausser dem Loot und Ruf auch nichts weiter.Lediglich die 5er heroics boten die Möglichkeit sich ein paar Marken für Raidequip zu organisieren.Wer jedoch denkt dass das sprichwörtlich "leicht verdientes Geld" war der liegt hier ziemlich daneben.Zu Anfang waren die durchaus anspruchsvoll,in einigen Fällen ziemlich knackig.Ich sage nur Occulus und Halle der Blitze.Das LfG-Tool so wie wir es heute kennen wurde im Übrigen auch erst viel später eingebaut.
Die Raidinstanzen...tja...die waren entsprechend dem damaligen Motto "Melodien für Millionen" etwas einfacher gestrickt was nicht zuletzt auch daran lag dass die Hauptattraktion Naxxramas mit lediglich geringfügigen Modifikationen 1 zu 1 aus dem Classic Naxxramas übernommen wurde.Die Taktiken hierfür standen also bereits seit Jahren zur Verfügung und waren dementsprechend allgemein geläufig bzw bedurften,wenn überhaupt,nur marginaler Anpassung.Stellt man sich vor Naxxramas wäre als komplett neue Instanz mit nur vom PTR bekannten Daten gekommen dann wäre das mit absoluter Sicherheit auch deutlich schwerer geworden.
Die grösste Schwierigkeit bestand im Grunde nicht darin den Raidcontent zu meistern sondern vielmehr darin an ein ausrüstungsmässig raidtaugliches Grundgerüst zu kommen und das ohne ein realmübergreifendes LfG-Tool.

Heute mit Cata hat man es leichter an ein raidtaugliches Grundgerüst an Ausrüstung zu kommen.Die 5er bzw 5er heroics sind nicht wirklich anspruchsvoller wenn man nicht gerade einen oder mehrere der "Spezialisten" dabei hat die sogar zu blöd sind nen Eimer Wasser umzuschubsen.Dafür ist der Raidcontent anspruchsvoller als zu Beginn WotLK.Lasst mal noch 1 oder 2 Contentstufen ins Land gehen und ich wette T11 bzw äquivalent wird einem wieder hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## Terminsel (15. März 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Gott, was ist denn das für ein armseeliges Gewinsel hier?! Zu Wrath-Zeiten haben alle, aber auch wirklich ALLE, endlich ein Ende dieser herbeigesehnt... nur noch Epics überall, alles viel zu leicht, macht kein Spaß, will wieder Herausforderung, buäähh!
> 
> Und jetzt wird hier ernsthaft ein Sammelbecken für alle Heulsusen eröffnet, die in WotLK alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen haben und nun eben diesen nicht mehr hochbekommen? O Mann, wie arm. Und WotLK soll familiärer gewesen sein? Selten so gelacht, dank des Dungeonfinders war WotLK der Inbegriff der Selbstsucht. Wer jetzt noch weint, dass die 5er-Instanzen zu schwer sind, der sollte auf Tetris oder noch besser Solitär wechseln - der Großteil der Inis ist schon seit Wochen in Grund und Boden generft und mittlerweile kaum noch eine nennenswerte Herausforderung. Und nein, ich trage mitnichten volle epische Ausrüstung oder bin ein besonders guter Spieler - aber selbst ich schaffe es, durch die Instanzen und in den Normalmodi der Raids zu heilen und trotzdem nicht daran zu verzweifeln. Ich hab das glaub noch nie geschrieben, also heut Premiere: Lörn tu pleeeee!
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Eigentlich wollte ich mich an diesem Thema nicht beteiligen, aber... Gott... Wird es eigentlich irgendwann eine Zeit in WoW geben, wo nicht irgendeine Gruppe wegen Nichtigkeiten rumjammert?


----------



## Alux (15. März 2011)

Man sieht wieder wie WoW die Realität wiederspiegelt: die Menschheit ist eine undankbare Art und genauso ist es scheinbar mit der Community


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2011)

Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz. Wo ist Cata schwer? Die Bosse verlangen einwenig mehr Disziplin als ihre Kollegen aus Lutschking, das ist dann aber auch alles. Das Schwere an Cata und da nimmt es sich nichts zu Lutschking, war die Masse an merkbefreiten RND-Raid-Ansprüchen, die man angeblich mitbringen muss. Erfüllt man sie und scheitert dennoch an einem Boss weil alle trotz Monsterequip und ultakranker Erfahrung, denn noch unfähig sind als Gruppe zuspielen, wird der Raid durch Flames und übersteigerten Egos gesprengt. Der Boss steht da und lacht sich kaputt. Mit dieser verbreiteten Einstellung würde man auch an den AQ40 Zwillingen scheitern. Und da es typisch ist den Fehler nicht bei sich zu suchen, ist halt Cata schuld. 
Das wurde Letztens erst wieder in meinem ersten RND-Bot Raid unterstrichen. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich recht wählerisch geworden bin und bisher jeden RNd-Raid gemieden haben. Aber da suchte tatsächlich einer und die einzige Voraussetzung war der Titel der Unsterbliche oder der Unverwüstliche. Kein EXP 28/12 oder was sich sonst diese an jeder Ecke suchende Prowiper ausdenken um mal fix durchzurushen (zu Bob dem Geistheiler). Der Raid war auf 2h begrenzt und 7 von 10 kannten bisher nur den Trash von Bot. 1. Boss 1Try mit Erfolg und 2. Boss nach 3 Trys ins Reich der Toten geschickt. Schwer ist was anderes.


----------



## Technocrat (15. März 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Bisschen ne krasse Ansicht. Nur weil nicht jeder alles gebacken bekommt, soll er gleich das Spiel wechseln? oO WoW hat so wie jedes Spiel, den primären Sinn Spaß zu machen.


Das Problem ist, das jedem was Anderes Spaß macht. Mache geben es sich morgens früh gleich nach dem Aufstehen selber mit der Peitsche, andere wollen nach dem Wachwerden lieber erst einmal kuscheln. Und beide verlangen von Blizz, das Wecken ausschießlich nach ihren Vorstellung zu gestalten.


----------



## Sacrilege (15. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Man sieht wieder wie WoW die Realität wiederspiegelt: die Menschheit ist eine undankbare Art und genauso ist es scheinbar mit der Community



Fragt sich nur... wer ist die Community?

Was hier gepostet wird, interessiert Blizzard genau Null. Interessant sind lediglich die offiziellen Foren. Wenn Blizzard nun auf die Community hört, sind das nur jene die in den offiziellen Foren ihre Meinung abgeben. Die Anzahl derer die dort posten ist im Vergleich zur Gesamtspieleranzahl ein Fliegenschiss und somit nicht wirklich repräsentativ, man kann lediglich Trends rauslesen.

Hinzu kommt dass primär das Feedback der US Foren herangezogen wird. Was aus Europa kommt, wird in gefilterter Form von den CMs nach US weitergegeben.

Wenn Blizzard nun ein neues Addon plant, Spielinhalte, Schwierigkeitsgrad, etc. und auch die Community berücksichtigt, dann wird das aufgrund eines Bruchteils von Spielermeinungen gemacht - auch wenn sie damit vermutlich wohl trotzdem weitgehend den Nagel auf den Kopf treffen.

Wenn Blizzard genau wissen möchte was die Leute wollen, müssten sie einen Fragebogen machen, den jeder Spieler beim Login einmalig beantworten muß, ähnlich der Eula. Dann hätten sie wirklich Feedback was alle wollen.

Ob WoW damit besser/schlechter würde... keiner weiß es, so eine Umfrage gab es ja noch nie^^


----------



## Derulu (15. März 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Der Boss steht da und lacht sich kaputt. Mit dieser verbreiteten Einstellung würde man auch an den AQ40 Zwillingen scheitern.



Mein Lieblingsraid zu WotLk-Zeiten lief ungefähr so: "Suchen Member für AQ40, nur(!!!!!!!) 80er mit Gearscore von (Zahl weiß ich nicht mehr), wollen die Instanz komplett leeren"...also gut, angemeldet und gleich mal gefragt: "Welches TS nutzen wir?", die Antwort war: "Wieso TS, bist du ein Noob, das ist eine 60er Instanz"...na gut eben kein TS...Instanz gecleared bis zu den Zwillingen, dort wurde die Taktik "einfach umholzen" ausgegeben, auf Einwände von wenigen Spielern, dass die Bosse zwingend eine Taktik benötigen wurde nicht eingegangen - Fazit: Nach 5 Wipes wurde der Raid aufgelöst, weil immer mehr Spieler die Gruppe verlassen haben, weil angeblich die anderen alle Noobs wären und der Schaden nicht reichen würde. Zum Abschied meinte der Raidlead noch, dass er gerne wieder die Leute einladen würde, die noch da wären, beim nächsten Versuch wäre der Boss sicher nicht mehr so "verbugged"....


----------



## Aki†A (15. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und wieder einer, der von sich auf die Allgemeinheit schließt...wie fühlt man sich eigentlich so als Mittelpunkt der Erde?
> 
> Ich habe mir etwas Neues erhofft (spiele seit 2.2) und wurde in keinster Weise enttäuscht, meine Erwartungen wurden sogar übertroffen. Liegt vll. daran, dass man sich seine "Erwartungen" nicht (und das nicht nur bei einem 6!!! Jahre alten Computerspiel) zu hoch stecken sollte, denn auch Blizzard kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden (das wollen sie auch gar nicht, die sind schon ganz zufrieden mit dem wie es ist, was ihnen nicht gefällt ändern sie sowiseo, ob wir das wollen oder nicht)



ka sag dus mir du scheinst dich da ja gut auszukennen

vielleicht hast du einfach nicht die ganzen ankündigungen mitbekommen und deswegen weniger erwartet. es steht nunmal fest, das mehrere sachen die ganz groß angekündigt wurden nicht umgesetzt wurden. und da liegt das problem an cata. wer sich auf blizzard verlassen hat(was leider nie sehr gut ist. und inzwischen sowieso nicht mehr) wurde einfach enttäuscht. und das die sachen verbuggt und unbalanced von den beta servern kommen sollte sogar dir klar sein.

und wer sich immer angesprochen fühlt is selbst schuld. es gibt immer ausnahmen und wenn man mit so klügen sprüchen daher kommt, sollte man sowas wissen


----------



## Scharyth (15. März 2011)

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben:

WotLK-Zeiten: Das ist alles zu leicht! Macht das doch mal schwerer!
Cata-Zeiten: Alles viel zu schwer! Nerft das mal!

Drüft ruig flamen, mir egal-.-


----------



## Derulu (15. März 2011)

Aki&#8224;A schrieb:


> ...



Und dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass ein Testserver mit jungfräulichem, weil komplett "neuem" Spiel darauf, etwas anderes ist als ein Liveserver, auf dem die selben Spieldateien seit 6 Jahren liegen, welche nie erneuert sondern mit jedem Patch nur über- und/oder umgeschrieben wurden. Es besteht also die Möglichkeit, dass Dinge die auf dem "sauberen" Testserver bugfrei laufen, auf dem Liveserver total verbugged sind  (auch wenn mir durchaus bewußt ist, dass einige der Bugs auch schon am Testserver reported wurden und von Blizzard aber schlichweg ignoriert wurden). 

Balance ist so eine Sache, entweder man balanced Richtung PvP und im PvE ist plötzlich alles total aus dem Ruder, oder umgekehrt, solange beides nicht getrennt ist, wird das immer so sein, und der Trennung wurde ja eben gerade bei der letzten Entwicklerfragestunde erneut eine Absage erteilt.
PvE ist momentan übrigens ziemlich balanced im Raid-PvE-Bereich zumindest die DDs, da liegen 18 von 22 Schadensskillungen laut stateofdps innerhalb von 5k Dps, wenn sie gut gespielt sind, lediglich Täuschungsschurken haben den Anschluss an die anderen komplett verloren

Allerdings habe ich die Ankündigungen verfolgt und erst recht, dass bis zur VÖ, ja sogar schon bis zur Beta, von Cataclysm Dinge wie der "Pfad der Titanen" ebenfalls per Ankündigung bereits gestrichen wurden (so wie das Tanzstudio zu WotLk Zeiten) . Was hast du dir denn erwartet? Dass das Spiel plötzlich total anders ist? Komplett gegensätzlich zu dem wie es vorher war? Das ist schon die 2 Addons zuvor nicht wirklich passiert, das hätte man sich eigentlich denken können (müssen). Dass viele "laute" Ankündigungen Marketingstrategie sind übrigens ebenfalls

Edit: Sollte ich mich in dem von dir zitierten Post mißverständlich ausgedrückt haben tut es mir leid, ich dachte mein  würde ausreichen um zu zeigen, dass ich das mit dem Mittelpunkt der Erde nicht ernst gemeint habe


----------



## Skelettkrieger (15. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich die Ankündigungen verfolgt und erst recht, dass bis zur VÖ, ja sogar schon bis zur Beta, von Cataclysm *Dinge wie der "Pfad der Titanen" ebenfalls per Ankündigung bereits gestrichen wurde*n (so wie das Tanzstudio zu WotLk Zeiten) . Was hast du dir denn erwartet? Dass das Spiel plötzlich total anders ist? Komplett gegensätzlich zu dem wie es vorher war? Das ist schon die 2 Addons zuvor nicht wirklich passiert, das hätte man sich eigentlich denken können (müssen).



das wäre so geil gewesen!!
aber hätte wohl viele überfordert.
Vllt auch Blizz, da dort ja auch immer noch ein unausgegohrenes Glyphensystem rumhängt ohne echte Alternativen in den meisten Primärslots.
Tja


----------



## Cantharion (15. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Die Leute, denen WoW zu schwer ist, können ja zu anderen Spielen ausweichen
> wie Flyff oder diese ganzen kostenlosen Browsergames. Die sind nicht schwer,
> schnell zu begreifen und benötigen nicht viel Wissen. Versaut doch nicht den Leuten,
> den es so Spaß macht, weil es endlich mal wieder ein bisschen Anspruchsvoller ist den Spielspaß.


Oder: Die Leute die nicht akzeptieren dass es Spieler mit anderer Meinung gibt suchen sich ein neues Spiel.
Btw In wotlk gab es auch anspruchsvolle Aufgaben.
(Naxx-Protos, Ulduar Protos, Algalon, pdok ohne tote, LK hc usw.)



Scharyth schrieb:


> Ohne alles gelesen zu haben:
> 
> WotLK-Zeiten: Das ist alles zu leicht! Macht das doch mal schwerer!
> Cata-Zeiten: Alles viel zu schwer! Nerft das mal!
> ...



Das problem ist dass es nicht die gleichen Leute sind:
Wotlk: die Leute die "wenig" spielen-> endlich kann ich alles sehen. Leute die normal/viel spielen->es ist uns zu einfach (meist ohne die Herausforderung zu suchen)
Cata: die Leute die "wenig" spielen -> Ich kann nicht alles sehen. nerf pls. Leute die normal/viel spielen-> Genau richtig, nerft es bloß nicht.



Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> das wäre so geil gewesen!!
> aber hätte wohl viele überfordert.
> Vllt auch Blizz, da dort ja auch immer noch ein unausgegohrenes Glyphensystem rumhängt ohne echte Alternativen in den meisten Primärslots.
> Tja



Viele hätten einfach keine Lust den langweiligen Beruf archäologie dafür zu skillen. Gerade für twinker wäre das übertrieben.


----------



## Kelthuzard (15. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch nicht zu leicht, aber auch nciht zu schwer.
> Wir haben jetzt mit der Gilde 4/12 down und wir wipen uns fröhlich durch die Gegend.
> Wir raiden aber auch nur max. 5 std die Woche zusammen.
> Aber von uns beschwert sich auch keiner,
> ...


nix für ungut, aber wer 5 stunden raidet und nur 4 Bosse down hat, sollte sich schon gedanken machen ... ich meine ich raid max 8 stunden die woche, und wir legen auch immer 3 / 13 HC und rest halt nhc


----------



## HMC-Pretender (15. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Es war alles viel familiärer.



Wenn Wotlk familiär war, möcht ich echt nicht wissen, wies jetzt aussieht...


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. März 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Welche Gruppen? Er hat ja Angst vor den grausigen Höllen-Instanzen der bösen Cata-Welt und hat, wie er sagt, noch nie eine von innen gesehen - meint aber, munter mitreden zu können. Ich plädiere dafür, dass Ohrensammler und Hosenschisser ihre Nicknames tauschen.^^



VETO!


----------



## Fremder123 (15. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> VETO!


Abgelehnt.^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. März 2011)

Die Addons waren alle gut.
Aber man kann nicht ein Addon für Casuals rausbringen und dann erwarten, dass im nächsten anspruchsvolleren Addon alle Gelegenheitsspieler den gleichen Erwartungen entsprechen wie zu BC.
Das war einfach scheiße geplant, dazu kommt das Gildenzwangsystem. Ich frag mich manchmal warum das Spiel nicht gleich jeden automatisch in eine große Universalgilde steckt.


----------



## Anemsis (15. März 2011)

Ich habe die Beiträge zu diesem Thema schon einige Zeit verfolgt. Anscheinend gibt es 2 völlig gegensätzliche Meinungen bzgl. des Spiels. Es hat auch keinen Sinn den jeweils anderen überzeugen zu wollen.

Ich persönlich bin von Cata sehr enttäuscht, allerdings gehöre ich auch zur Fraktion derjenigen, welche WotLK durchaus gut fanden. Meine Frau und ich spielen WoW seit Classic-Zeiten, ich denke Patch 1.4 oder so, demzufolge kenn ich jedes Addon und das Grundspiel sehr genau und kann die Vor- und Nachteile gut einschätzen.

Zur Classic-Zeiten raideten wir erfolgreich 3 Tage die Woche erst MC, dann BWL und AQ40, Naxx haben wir nie erreicht. Man konnte damals mit Twinks maximal das Dungeon-Set erspielen, von Epics war keine Rede. Der Zeitaufwand von 1-60 betrug mehrere Wochen, jedenfalls bei uns. BC war sehr knackig vom Schwierigkeitsgrad, die Heros waren Anfangs viel zu schwer imho, denn das Equip, was man dort bekam, brauchte man fast um sie auch zu schaffen. Um sich für Karazhan (sehr schöne Ini) auszurüsten, waren die Heros eigentlich gedacht, aber für die meisten unerreicht. Außerdem war das Konzept eines 10er, der als Vorbereitung für die 25er galt nicht durchdacht. Das hat damals viele Gilden zerstört. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Raids war so hoch, das man eigentlich nur mit großen Zeitaufwand erfolgreich sein konnte, eine gute Raidgilde war zwingend und Random-Raids gingen bestenfalls zu Gruul. Ich fands nicht schön.

WotLK änderte einiges. Die Questgebiete waren um einiges liebevoller als dieses Space-artige der Scherbenwelt. Die Heros waren vielleicht zu leicht, waren aber prima geeignet, um sich schnell für Naxx, die auch einfach war, auszurüsten. Das schöne war, dass jeder in die Raids reinkam und für diejenigen, die mehr wollten, gab es die Erfolge inkl. 310%-Mount-Belohnung. Ich scheiterte damals nur knapp an dem 10er Metaerfolg, aber so war das halt. Aus jetziger Sicht hätte man das Mount drinlassen können. Ulduar wird von vielen als eine der schönsten Raid-Inis gesehen, damals waren HMs bestenfalls über bestimmte Taktiken erspielbar. War ein geiles Konzept. Mit PdoK waren viele nicht zufrieden. Ich fand es nicht schlecht, mal eine Ini ohne Trash zu haben. Aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Mit ICC kotzte mich dann allerdings der Zwang an, jede Woche die 10er und 25er Id zu nutzen. Dieses ganze Prinzip jeden Tag die Daylie spielen zu müssen, einmal pro Woche in AK zu gehen (und das zweimal) und dann noch die aktuelle Raidini im 10er und 25er zu spielen, fand ich nicht gut.

Demzufolge komme ich auch gleich zu den Vorteilen von Cata. Ich mag es sehr, dass ich nur noch eine Id haben kann, vorzugsweise im 10er. Ich finde es nicht gut, dass der 10er bestraft wird, was den Loot oder de Punkte angeht. Von mir aus kann man den 25er abschaffen. Dass man nur 5 Stufen bis zum Endcontent spielt, finde ich und fand ich von Anfang an richtig schlecht. Die Quests sind ganz witzig, der Anspruch ist aber komischerweise entgegen den Vorankündigungen nicht gegeben. Das Phasing ist nett, stört auf Dauer aber nur. Phasing von Erzen uzw. halte ich für total sinnlos. Das Tanken wollte man herausfordender machen, hat es aber wieder geskippt. Nach 3 Schlägen kann man afk gehen. Die Heiler hat es stärker erwischt, sie wurden ziemlich generft, zumindest was die vorherigen Blitzheiler angeht. Ist einerseits richtig, aber andererseits für die schlechteren Spieler hoffnungslos. AOE wurde in Grund und Boden generft, leider inkonsequent zwischen den Klassen. Nach 2h ist man 82 und fragt sich, war das so gedacht? Nach weiteren 2 Tagen erreicht man die 85 und hat noch 3 1/2 Gebiete zu spielen. Normale Mobs können einen frischen 85er schon ziemlich das Leben schwer machen, find ich unnötig. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt von normalen über Hero-Inis bis zu Raids sehr stark an, so dass Spieler mit weniger Skill recht früh aufgeben oder dafür sorgen, dass ein Random-Raid nur 1-2 Bosse schafft.

Das ganze Addon fühlt sich teilweise wie zu einem Beta-Test an, viele Dinge sind unausgewogen oder sind nur für eine Minderheit gemacht. Klar, bei einem Einsatz von 5-6 Tagen á 4h die Woche schafft man die Raids in annehmbarer Zeit, aber zu welchen Preis. Nachdem wir letztes Jahr Nachwuchs bekommen haben, steht uns täglich von 20-23 Uhr Spielzeit zur Verfügung. Wir stehen in unserem 10er Raid beim 4. Boss in PSA und das wars. Für mich ist das in gewisser Weise frustrierend, weil wir zu WotLK-Zeiten mit einem ähnlichen Aufwand den LK gesehen haben und sogar die ersten Bosse auch Hero gelegt haben. Der höhere Schwierigkeitsgrad macht uns das Clearen der Inis sehr schwer, von Hero will ich nicht mal sprechen.

Ich persönlich kann meine gesetzten Ziele in Cata nicht erreichen, einerseits aufgrund von Minderskill einiger Spieler und andererseits durch die deutliche Anhebung des Schwierigkeitsgrades. Ich überlasse WoW gerne den Power-Raidern, welche mit Sicherheit nicht das Spiel finanzieren können und habe unsere Accounts nach dem schlechtesten Addon bisher gekündigt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. März 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Abgelehnt.^^



Aber ich hab doch auch Angst vor Heros. Genauer gesagt vor Randoms. Die Angst meine Zeit zu verschwenden ist so groß, daß ich noch keine gemacht hab seit Cata.

Darf ich meinen Namen nun behalten?^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. März 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Die Addons waren alle gut.
> Aber man kann nicht ein Addon für Casuals rausbringen und dann erwarten, dass im nächsten anspruchsvolleren Addon alle Gelegenheitsspieler den gleichen Erwartungen entsprechen wie zu BC.
> Das war einfach scheiße geplant, dazu kommt das Gildenzwangsystem. Ich frag mich manchmal warum das Spiel nicht gleich jeden automatisch in eine große Universalgilde steckt.



1. Teil stimme ich dir zu, 2. Teil - wer zwingt wem zu was?

Was für Vorteile hat man, wenn man in einer Gilde ist - also ich meine jetzt im Vergleich zu früher.

Die ganzen Dinge wie Ruhestein Verkürzung, EP+ usw,usf. Die hat man doch eigentlich auch wenn man die Gilde wechselt.

Ein paar nette Sachen die man kaufen kann und dafür Ruf braucht, ok.


Aber die gab es früher auch nicht, udn ehrlich brauchen tut mans nciht wirklich. Insofern steht jedem frei, jederzeit die Gilde zu wechseln - und das tun auch genug.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Aber ich hab doch auch Angst vor Heros. Genauer gesagt vor Randoms. Die Angst meine Zeit zu verschwenden ist so groß, daß ich noch keine gemacht hab seit Cata.
> 
> Darf ich meinen Namen nun behalten?^^


Naja, wenns sein muss. *grummel*


----------



## Derulu (15. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Das Tanken wollte man herausfordender machen, hat es aber wieder geskippt. Nach 3 Schlägen kann man afk gehen



Mit kommenden T-Sets ist angekündigt, dass vor allem die Dd Stats steigen, was bei Tanks nicht in dem Ausmaß möglich ist wie bei DDs, was jedem klar sein sollte. Da auch die Ausdauer Werte nicht mehr exorbitant steigen werden, wird in der Folge die Rache-Mechanik, die zu mächtig ist im Moment, abgeschwächt und das Tanken wird schwieriger. Das Ganze wurde übrigens in mehreren Blueposts bereits erklärt, und auch, dass die Mechanik nicht geändert wird, weil das mehrmaliges nerfen und buffen einer und derselben Mechanik zur Folge hätte (was wir so auch schon zur genüge erleben), was so auch keinen Sinn hat...


----------



## Doofkatze (15. März 2011)

Da hier ja doch sehr darauf spekuliert wird, das hier ja NUR rumgeheult wird:

Ich habe nie gesagt, das Cata für mich zu schwer ist und auch vor Ende von WotLK nicht geheult, das alles zu einfach ist.

Ich habe mich bequem darauf eingelassen, mir mit meinem Main brav mein 350er EQ erfarmt, bei dem kein Teil unter 346 ist, habe Rohash im Konklave bereits solo runtergezogen und bin auch sonst sehr gut mit meinen Charakteren unterwegs.

Wie ich anfangs gesagt habe, geht es mir gar nicht so groß um den unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad zwischen beiden Addons, sondern vielmehr um die Folgen aus der Politik Blizzards, die zwar nun so eingetreten sind, aber sich vllt. noch ändern lassen, da ICH es für richtig halten würde.

Es ist ja nicht nur so, das es einfach so schwieriger geworden ist, also das es langwieriger geworden ist, sondern das Fehler, die auch aus einem Nichttun, unangenehm bestraft werden. Wipes sind damals dadurch eingetreten, das ein großer Fehler passiert ist, z.B. bei Sindragosa, wenn mal wieder ein zweiter Spieler in der letzten Phase miteingefroren wurde oder eben weil es an z.B. Schaden fehlte. Andere Gründe waren vor allem falsches Movement eines einzelnen Spielers (entweihen als Extremfall) oder auch als Gesamtheit (Modermiene z.B.).
Heute wird an der Stelle nicht weitergearbeitet, sodass einfach die Encounter härter werden (schnellere Berserker, stärkere Schadensausstöße), sondern jede Kleinigkeit, von einem Nichtunterbrechen, über ein Nichtrechtzeitigdispellen bishin zu einem Stellungsfehler oder auch einem nicht rechtzeitigem Umschalten entsprechen Wipes.
Da ist eine Flamme einmal ungünstig hinter dem Drachen in Grim Batol, der DD kriegts ab, liegt am Boden und der Tank ist direkt halb tot.
Da unterbricht man einmal nicht im Thron der Gezeiten bei der tollen Lady und schon liegt wieder der Tank fast am Boden. Alles geht daraufhin auf den Heiler los, der nicht nur mit einer neuen Heilmechanik zu kämpfen hat, sondern auch ohne mind. 340er EQ (gerne gesockelt + verzaubert) gnadenlos daran oom geht.

Natürlich sind Fehler oftmals nur das Nichtdrücken einer Taste und das besiegen von Encountern für den einzelnen Spieler nur das fahren einer Prio und ausweichen von Flächeneffekten, aber das ist doch nur die gekürzte Fassung. Das ist bei jedem Spiel so. Jedes Spiel, egal welches, basiert auf diesen Grundlagen. Trotzdem ist nicht jeder von uns ein Held, der jedes Spiel in jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad schafft. Und wenn man es nicht schafft, ist man nicht immer ein Schwächling, der noch lernen muss oder gar ungeeignet für das Spiel ist.

Ich kann nicht verstehen, das es einigen von euch nicht in den Kopf geht, das es Leute auch mit noch schwächerem EQ gibt, die nicht eine Reaktionszeit von 1 MS wie ihr haben und auch nicht immer perfekt arbeiten wie ihr. Jeder macht Fehler, jedoch ist der Unterschied von WotLK zu Cata einfach, das hier einfach gar keine Fehlertoleranz mehr da ist. Das macht das hier nicht unspielbar, aber eben nicht mehr so gut spielbar wie einige der damaligen Encounter.

Aber eben auch PvE ist nicht alles. Es gibt eben auch andere Dinge, die man in WoW machen kann bzw. können müsste. Und genau da fand ich die Vielfalt von WotLK besser, da der gesamte Content eben offen für alle stand, wo man noch nicht durch ein Addon plötzlich 5mal so viel Trefferpunkte hatte, wo die Mehrheit in Raids anzutreffen war und wo man noch mit einigen anderen Gilden ganz bequem plauschen konnte.

Zu der damaligen Zeit habe ich beispielsweise einige Leute in einem Randomraid kennengelernt, wo ich anschließend mitgehen konnte in die Schlachtzüge, einfach weil ich viel Schaden gemacht habe und später meine Leute dazu holen konnte und wir mal schnell den halben Raid gestellt haben und zusammen einfach den Sonntag Nachmittag an den gleichen späteren Bossen in ICC gewipt sind und jeder Spaß hatte, unabhängig von den Drops. Da ging man eben bequem bis Fauldarm und da wurde dann mal schnell ein Nachmittag dran gesessen. Der Unterschied war, das wir vorher aber schon 4 Bosse getötet hatten.
Heute habe ich nur noch "Connections" zu anderen Gilden, wo ICH (als Einziger) eingeladen werde, an einem Boss speziell zu arbeiten, wo das Ziel ein einzelner Kill ist. Nicht nur das ich die anderen Leute dabei gnadenlos ausschließe, weil ich mal wieder kurz das TS wechseln muss (was mit der Zeit nervig ist, da man schließlich in einer GILDE mit den Leuten ist und deshalb eigentlich mit denen was unternehmen sollte), sondern das Ziel ist ein Raid mit 1-2 Bossen, wo es eben darum geht, diesen einen Boss niederzuzergen, anstatt sich in einem Raid zu unterhalten. Zum Schluss geht man nach 3 Stunden einfach wieder, der Boss ist tot und das wars. In dieser Hinsicht sind Raids derzeit nicht mehr als ein Zweckzusammenschluss, während wir damals einfach alle befreundet waren und man geplauscht hat, während man langsam mal wieder zu Fauldarm gegangen ist und stolz das eine epische Teil des Jägers z.B. feiern durfte, womit man eventuell weiter kam, da evtl. jetzt der Schaden reichen könnte, um vernünftig alles fertig zu bekommen.
Ich bin damals oft "random" geraidet, weil mir die Zeit mit Freunden einfach lieber war und ich lieber das xte Mal 5 Bosse gemacht habe, als mich alleine an den Blutrat zu versuchen (alleine = alleine in einer fremden Gruppe, auch wenn es eine Stammgruppe war). 
Genau das fehlt jetzt eben. Da will jede Gruppe auf Gedeih und Verderb diesen einen Boss töten, schmeißt rücksichtslos schwache Leute raus, arbeitet hart, um diese Instanz mit diesem einen Boss zu beenden. Davor gibt es nichts, danach auch nichts außer den Erfolg. Und das halte ich für den falschen Weg für so ein Spiel, wo man doch eigentlich gemeinschaftlich etwas erreichen will und nicht die Besten der Besten als Solospieler belohnen will.


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Da unterbricht man einmal nicht im Thron der Gezeiten bei der tollen Lady und schon liegt wieder der Tank fast am Boden. Alles geht daraufhin auf den Heiler los, der nicht nur mit einer neuen Heilmechanik zu kämpfen hat, sondern auch ohne mind. 340er EQ (gerne gesockelt + verzaubert) gnadenlos daran oom geht.



Genau das ist ein typisches Beispiel, für ein von Spielern selbst gemachtes Problem, nicht vom Spiel.

Wenn die Mechanik verlangt zu Unterbrechen und trotzdem nicht unterbrochen wird, sucht man den Fehler halt wo anders, nur nicht beim Unterbrechen.


----------



## Metadron72 (15. März 2011)

das ist ne heroic ini, die ist halt nicht dafür gedacht das man fehler macht und es dann trotzdem einfach weg heilt oO im umkehrschluss würde deine lösung bedeuten, das sobald man dickes gear hat, es scheiss egal ist, wer was macht....kann ja gegen geheilt werden.

ganz davon ab das es in paar monaten/wochen eh so sein wird, wenn das gesamt gear steigt und noch mehr nerfs kommen 

ich sags ja, unterm strich ist das wieder nur "ich hab aber JETZT hunger" 

ps. /sign hosen


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. März 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Welche Gruppen? Er hat ja Angst vor den grausigen Höllen-Instanzen der bösen Cata-Welt und hat, wie er sagt, noch nie eine von innen gesehen - meint aber, munter mitreden zu können. Ich plädiere dafür, dass Ohrensammler und Hosenschisser ihre Nicknames tauschen.^^



Es ist immer ein wenig problematisch mit Leuten zu diskutieren, die meine Aussagen nur partiell oder gar nicht lesen. *seufz*

Aber extra und nur für dich:

1) Wo steht, dass ich Angst habe? Es ist einfach so, dass der Zeitaufwand für eine Hero Innie derzeit schwer einzuschätzen ist. Und wenn ich weiss, dass ich nur ein oder zwei Stunde Zeit hab, dann meld ich mich gar nicht erst an. Sicher, andere würde das trotzdem machen und dann nach Boss Nummer 3 ohne Kommentar die Gruppe verlassen, das würde die vllt eher zusagen, keine Ahnung. Ich mach sowas halt nicht.

2) Wo steht, dass ich noch nie ne Hero von innen gesehen habe? Mein HEILER hat noch keine von innen gesehen. Aber vllt ist es sogar bis zu dir durchgedrungen, dass man in WOW mehrer Chars haben darf? Nur den Heilergruppensündebock mache ich nicht.

Aber sollte es dir irgendeine Art von Befreidigung geben, mich Hosenschisser zu nennen (oder jedes andere Wort aus der analen Phase) tu dir keinen ZWang an! Mir solls recht sein.


----------



## Deregond (15. März 2011)

Ah, jetzt ist es endlich soweit, und die Heulerei über's neue Addon geht los.
Zu BC Zeiten war halt Classic das Non-Plus Ultra, zu Wotlk Zeiten war's BC und jetzt ist's Wotlk, dass vor nicht mal 'nem halben Jahr noch als grottenschlecht verdammt wurde.
So tickt die WoW Community nun mal ^^
Grundsätzlich boten alle Addons nur mehr vom gleichen, also ist das irgendwie sinnlos...
Aber was soll's ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. März 2011)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Ich teile volkommen die Meinung des TEs. WOtlk war viel besser und man konnte auch als Casual was erreichen. Neben Schule/Studium/Beruf auch noch 5 Stunden am Tag spielen um was zu ereichen ist einfach unmachbar (außer man vernachlässigt sein RL). Sorry wenn ich jetz mit dem Casual-Gelaber komme, aber es ist einfach so! Man merk auch, das viele meine Meinung teilen (bei den vielen Leuten die Aufgehört haben). Ich warte noch Patch 4.1 ab, aber wenns dann immernoch so bleibt lass ich auch mein ABO auslazufen.
> 
> MFG






Mhhmhmh.

Ich arbeite oft bis 19:00, ich spiele manchmal 2-3 Std am Abend noch, aber eher nur WE.

Ich gehe darum mom. nicht raiden, es geht nicht, auch weil ich dafür keine Leute hab-trotzdem kann man Dailys für Ruf machen, bzw. Tol Barad für Trinkets, PvP-Boss geht auch immer wieder Random oder
man macht Rnd Nonhero+Herp für Punkte und die Items dort.


Meeeeehr als genug zu erreichen....auch zu LK-Zeiten war es nicht so, dass man ALLEs immer auhc mit wenig Aufwand erreichen konnte.

Je nach Gear und Gruppe, am Anfang! war Naxx auch nicht unter 2 Std zu machen, von Maly war auch nicht ohne, und gerade Ulduar war anfangs ziemlich heftig, selbst komplett T7,5/Maly equipped.

Dungeonfinder und Random-Raids kamen erst später!


Also verallgemeintert nicht, zu LK-Zeiten bekam man von anfang an alles hinten rein geschoben......


Und selbst wenn es so gewesen wäre, wieso kann man sich nicht damit abfinden, dass es je nachdem wieviel Zeit man investiert, auch entsprechendes erreicht oder eben auch nicht.


Was nutzt mir T11 zB wenn ich eh keine Zeit zum raiden habe - ich hab iLvl 333 von Q-Belohnungen,  346-Teile durch Ruf,Punkte oder aus einigen Heroruns.....

Mir fehlen noch Tol barad Marken für zB das Trinket, und es gibt mehr als genug Potential für besseres Equip in Heros. 

Bis ich da BiS PreRaid habe, ist wahrscheinlich 4.1. mit neuen  Inis draussen, die auch höhere Anforderungen haben, ev. werden auch Raids abgeschwächt.....




Warum will man immer mehr, als man braucht?


----------



## Orgoron (15. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Also verallgemeintert nicht, zu LK-Zeiten bekam man von anfang an alles hinten rein geschoben......
> 
> 
> Warum will man immer mehr, als man braucht?



Die meisten Leute wollen einfach genauso wie ich das die ersten Bosse in Raids leichter sind da es hier eine gute Mischung aus Anspruch und *Spielspass* gibt.

Mit meinem Schurken bekomm ich über Trash farmen 2 359er Waffen geschenkt ohne jemals mal nen Raidboss gesehen zu haben wo sind den da die Relationen.

Das es ein Witz ist ein Häufchen von 10 Leuten als "Raid" zu bezeichnen und das noch als grossen Wurf zu bezeichnen, damit setzt Blizz der Egomanie noch die Krone auf.


----------



## Amraam (15. März 2011)

ich muss zugeben:

Ich gehöhre zur "Generation lich-King".

Das Spielprinzip-WoW selbst war spassig.

Was mich aber von wow abgehalten hat, war eben dieses "mal 3h in einer !5! er instanz abhängen".

Soviel zeit wollte ich nicht investieren.

Als Wotlk dann zum ende ging, Wurde mir WoW schmackhaft 

"ne inni nur 20 min?"

"WoW doch nicht soo zeitfressend wie immer behauptet wird?"

"Man kann auch als "wenig-spieler" sich vernünftig equipen , und dann in Raids mitmachen?"

.....

nunja,

dies ist momentan nichtmehr gegeben.

also hat sich der grund, warum ich überhaupt mit wow angefangen habe (man braucht weniger zeit für) auch wieder... verflüchtigt.


Was ich persöhnlich schade finde, ist das es keinen "normalen" 85er content gibt.

"alle" für 85 dazukommende innis (DM, Kloster etc) sind Heros.

Warum kann man nicht einen content für "wenigspieler" einbauen?

(und jetzt sagt bitte nicht "normale innis". 1 ) gibts da fast keine 2) 70 punkte-Tag .... )


----------



## Trôublex (15. März 2011)

classic > bc > wotlk > cata

je länger man wow spielt, desto langweiliger wird es doch..
das ist meine meinung zu dem thema
ich spiele seit bc und mit cata war einfach die luft raus..ende im gelände..account auf eis gelegt..


----------



## Piando (15. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt auch mit WoW aufgehört, was zwar eher an Zeitmangel liegt, aber ich werde vorerst nicht wieder einsteigen. 
Die Gründe:
1. Ich liebe das Raiden. Ich hab mich jedoch auf einen leichten Einstiegsraid eingestellt, wie Naxxramas. Man kann sagen, BoT ist nicht wahnsinnig schwer, BWD ist bis auf Nef auch nicht soo anstregend und Tot4W...nunja. Doch damit hat es sich ja noch nicht. Ist man mit dem normalen Modus fertig, gehts direkt in die Hardmodes und die sind zum Teil sehr schwer. In WotLK hat mich das auch schon gestört, dass man die komplette Instant nochmal in schwer durchspielen darf, bzw an jedem Boss, an dem man vorher schon gearbeitet hat nochmal härter arbeiten darf (außer in Ulduar, das System mit Hardmode-Triggern ist super, auch, weil nicht jeder Boss einen Hardmode hat. Und laternativ gabs einen Haufen Erfolge, die man machen konnte). Jedoch fiel es mir nicht so extrem auf, da ich aufgrund einer eher casualigen Gilde hauptsächlich in den normalen Modes unterwegs war.

2. die Zusammenlegeung von 10 und 25 Mann Raids. Ich fände es besser, wenn man sehen kann, wer was erreicht hat. Blizz hat angekündigt, dass 10 und 25 Mann Raids den gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad aufweisen, doch das stimmt vorne und hinten nicht. So rennen einige, die 'nur' 10 Mann Raids machen mit dem gleichen Zeug herum, wie einer aus einem 25 Mann Raid, dabei haben sie in der Theorie 'weniger' geleistet. Ich möchte keiner 10 Mann Gilde ihren Erfolg absprechen, jedoch sollte höherer Aufwand auch besser belohnt werden. Ein weiteres Argument von Blizz zieht meiner Meinung nach nicht: 25 Mann Raids lohnen sich mehr, es gibt mehr Punkte und verhältnismäßig mehr Items. 10 Mann Raids kommen VIEL schneller voran, haben also zu Beginn mehr Items und mehr Punkte, im Endeffekt equippen sie sich schneller, als ein durchschnittlicher 25 Mann Raid.

3. Die Zeit, die man mit leveln verbracht ging mir zu schnell. Ich habe mir Cata am Release Tag gekauft und hab aus Zeitmangel nur wenig gespielt, war trotzdem innerhalb einer Woche auf Lvl 85. Dann gings recht schnell in die hcs, Ruf gefarmt, wie blöde und schon war man Raidfähig. Ich hatte da insgesamt mehr erwartet, vorallem, weil ja ein ganz neues Questerlebnis versprochen wurde (ich ging dabei nicht nur von 1-60 aus). Außerdem waren die hcs, wie man sie gildenintern bestritt auch nicht so wahnsinnig schwer. Sicher, ein paar Wipes musste man inkauf nehmen, aber insgesamt, waren die hcs recht schnell auf 'Farmstatus' (wenn man bei hcs davon reden kann )

Piando


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. März 2011)

Amraam schrieb:


> "ne inni nur 20 min?"
> 
> "WoW doch nicht soo zeitfressend wie immer behauptet wird?"
> 
> ...






Ähhh, also viell. liegt der Teufel darin begraben, dass viele Pech mit Gruppen hatten und mittlerweile keine Rnd-Heros mehr probieren?


20min oder viell 30,35 in Heros ist durchaus möglich, und bitte schaut meinen Char (gleicher Name) im Arsenal an....so toll equipped bin ich nicht,
ich hab sogar bis vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit nichtmal alle normale Inis durch (BWD immer noch nicht) und Tol´vir (unbeabsichtigterweise^^) sogar 
direkt in der Hero-version ohne in der normalen gewesen zu sein.


Und ja,  1)auch wenn du´s nicht hören willst, es gibt 3 normale 85er, finde ich übrigens aber auch zuwenig, aber es kommen ja mit 4.1 noch welche.
und 2)70 Tapferkeit gibts doch für Heros, für 1. normale Random pro Tag gibts einiges mehr Gerechtigkeit


und zu 

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> 2. die Zusammenlegeung von 10 und 25 Mann Raids. Ich fände es besser, wenn man sehen kann, wer was erreicht hat. Blizz hat angekündigt, dass 10 und 25 Mann Raids den gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad aufweisen, doch das stimmt vorne und hinten nicht. So rennen einige, die 'nur' 10 Mann Raids machen mit dem gleichen Zeug herum, wie einer aus einem 25 Mann Raid, dabei haben sie in der Theorie 'weniger' geleistet. Ich möchte keiner 10 Mann Gilde ihren Erfolg absprechen, jedoch sollte höherer Aufwand auch besser belohnt werden. Ein weiteres Argument von Blizz zieht meiner Meinung nach nicht: 25 Mann Raids lohnen sich mehr, es gibt mehr Punkte und verhältnismäßig mehr Items. 10 Mann Raids kommen VIEL schneller voran, haben also zu Beginn mehr Items und mehr Punkte, im Endeffekt equippen sie sich schneller, als ein durchschnittlicher 25 Mann Raid.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ähh, nein, du weisst schon dass 10er eigentlich schwerer sind? Es kommt mehr auf die einzelnen an und Fehler lassen sich noch weniger ausbügeln.Du hast unter Umständen je nach Zusammenstellung nicht alle Buffs (kann auch nach den ganzen Änderungen passieren), nicht genug Kicker, zuwenig Range-DDs,usw,usf[/font]


----------



## Piando (15. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ähh, nein, du weisst schon dass 10er eigentlich schwerer sind? Es kommt mehr auf die einzelnen an und Fehler lassen sich noch weniger ausbügeln.Du hast unter Umständen je nach Zusammenstellung alle Buffs (kann auch nach den ganzen Änderungen passieren), nicht genug Kicker, usw,usf[/font]



Die Hardmodes vielleicht, in den normalen Modes ist dem nicht so (ichh kann die Hardmodes im 10er nicht bewerten, aber was man so hört...)

Beispiel: Al'akir: wir waren einige Stunden am rumwipen. Bevor die ID zurückgesetzt wurde haben sich einige Gildenmitglieder dazu aufgerafft, ihn mal im 10er zuprobieren. 3 Tries und er lag. Ich muss noch hinzufügen, dass wir an P1 und P2 gearbeitet hatten im 25er. Bei ihrem 3. Try sahen sie zum ersten Mal P3 und schafften sie auf Anhieb.


'[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es kommt mehr auf die einzelnen an und Fehler lassen sich noch weniger ausbügeln.' Ist im 25er nicht anders: Magmaw: Adds werden nicht richtig gekitet: Wipe, Maloriak, wird nicht gekickt: kann böse enden, Atramedes: läuft beim Feuer zu schnell: reißt gerne ein paar Mitspieler in den Tod, NEF (!): nicht gekickt, 99% Wipe (und da müssen sich Spieler beim kicken abwechseln, was heißt, dass es leicht zu verwechslungen kommen kann, wer eigentlich hätte kicken sollen. Im 10er macht das ein Spieler pro Add). Ich könnte zu annähernd jedem Boss eine Fähigkeit aufzählen, bei der ein Spieler die Gruppe in den Tod reißen kann. 

Änderungen im Raid-Set-Up während des Raids: kommt auch im 25er vor. Was glaubst du, wieviele Spieler auf Hexer/DK umloggen mussten, bzw gegen solche eingetauscht wurden bei Maloriak hc... Magmaw hc: Hälfte der Melees wurden eingetauscht gegen Ranges usw usf...
[/font]


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. März 2011)

Piando schrieb:


> Die Hardmodes vielleicht, in den normalen Modes ist dem nicht so (ichh kann die Hardmodes im 10er nicht bewerten, aber was man so hört...)
> 
> Beispiel: Al'akir: wir waren einige Stunden am rumwipen. Bevor die ID zurückgesetzt wurde haben sich einige Gildenmitglieder dazu aufgerafft, ihn mal im 10er zuprobieren. 3 Tries und er lag. Ich muss noch hinzufügen, dass wir an P1 und P2 gearbeitet hatten im 25er. Bei ihrem 3. Try sahen sie zum ersten Mal P3 und schafften sie auf Anhieb.



Das ist subjektiv.

Ich habe von vielen Seiten anderes gehört - dass es durchaus Encounter gibt wo es im 10er schwerer ist, v.a. wenn nicht alle gut equipped sind.

Überleg mal allein die Anzahl DDs in einer 25er Gruppe, da fallen 2-3 nicht so gut equippte(oder gespielte) nicht wirklich auf.Bei einem 10er schon, da wäre es knapp die Hälfte der DDs.

Im 25er kannst du uU auch mehr Hybride dabei haben, die zur Not offtanken oder mitheilen können....usw,usf.

Wie gesagt, subjektiv, so wie ich subjektiv den derzeitigen Schwierigkeitsgrad von Heros auch nicht sonderlich hoch finde.

Ich hab mir bevor ich - wie gesagt unbeabsichtigt weil verklickt und Rnd hero angemeldet - zum 1. Mal in einer war, durch Threads wie diese und andere auch vor Schiss in die Hosen gemacht^^

Ich wollte brav wirklich BiS aus NonHeros oder Ruf zusammenfarmen....nun ich trag immer noch 2 selbstgecraftete PvP-Teile und geh wenn ich genug Zeit hab beim spielen
jetzt immer Rnd-NonHero und dann Hero und hatte keinerlei Probleme bislang.

Es gibt ab und an Tanks die Ziele markieren für CC, aber auch das ist mitunter nicht mehr nötig(sowohl markieren als auch CC)


----------



## Piando (15. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Das ist subjektiv.
> 
> Ich habe von vielen Seiten anderes gehört - dass es durchaus Encounter gibt wo es im 10er schwerer ist, v.a. wenn nicht alle gut equipped sind.
> 
> ...



Ich könnte jetzt wieder Beispiele anbringen, die meine gegenseitige Meinung widerspiegeln, das führt aber dann doch eher zu einer endlosen Diskussion. Du hast es aber schön zusammengefasst: Es ist subjektiv! - Deine Meinung zu den Heros teile ich jedoch voll und ganz ! =)


----------



## Skelettkrieger (15. März 2011)

Es gibt Bosse die sind im 10ner schwerer als im 25er und anders rum. So ist das und so soll es sein.
Allerdings sehe ich auch (subjektiv) mehr schwere Bosse im 10ner als im 25er...


----------



## haxwell (15. März 2011)

ich kann die beschwerden zum anspruch der raids absolut gar nicht nachvollziehen.

da sind einmal die leute, die behaupten, mit wenig zeit (sagen wir mal 2 abende pro woche, evtl sogar nur 1) könne man im normal-mode-content momentan nichts erreichen, da die bosse zu schwer seien.
klar sind die bosse schwerer als naxx oder pdk, aber es ist doch nicht sinn der sache, dass jeder boss im first try liegt. man will etwas erreicht haben, wenn der boss das erste mal fällt, es muss ein gewisser anspruch dahinter sein, damit es überhaupt (auf dauer!) spaß macht.
hier kann ich natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber mal ehrlich: auch in anderen spielen, wo man "gegen" jemanden (oder den computer) spielt, ist langfristig nur spaß da, wenn es nicht trivial ist. mal god mode anmachen ist sicher ganz lustig, aber auf dauer langweilig.
BTT: es ist ja auch nicht so, dass es nicht genügend beispiele für raids gäbe, die mit wenig zeit was erreichen. auf unserem server z.b. gibt es auf allianzseite einen raid, der nicht so viel raidet wie wir (nur 3 tage pro woche), aber immerhin bei 9/13 hardmodes steht - normalmodes schon ewig clear.
manche sollten vielleicht auch mal nicht immer die schuld anderen zuschieben ("blizzard macht die bosse zu schwer", "meine mitraider machen die ganze zeit die fehler, weshalb wir nicht weiterkommen"), sondern aktiv versuchen, besser zu werden. ich rede hier noch nicht mal davon, seinen char durch simcraft für absolut maximale dps zu jagen oder tausende an gold für optimal mögliche verzauberungen auszugeben. sowas macht natürlich content einfacher und ist ab einem gewissen progresslevel pflicht - bei einfachen normalmode-bossen in einer entspannten casual-gilde aber meist überbewertet. 
vielmehr liegen die allermeisten wipes an individuellen fails, die oft nicht mal als solche erkannt werden. also: nach wipes auch mal sich selbst fragen: was ist schief gelaufen, was hätte ICH besser machen (oder erst gar nicht versauen) können?
Logs machen und nutzen!

außerdem gibts noch die fraktion der leute, die den normal mode content zwar nicht zu schwer finden, wohl aber den heroic content. 
das kann ich nun gar nicht verstehen, der hc-content ist doch gerade für die gedacht, die eine besondere herausforderung wollen. wer sich über zu schweren content beschwert, ist meiner ansicht nach gar nicht in der zielgruppe dieses contents. niemand wird gezwungen, den raid auf hc umzustellen und an denselben bossen nochmal zig wipes zu verbringen.
was wollt ihr denn für einen hc-content? 372-loot, aber nicht deutlich schwerer? wozu dann überhaupt zwei modi?
außerdem ist nun wirklich keiner der hc-bosse unschaffbar, einige einstiegsbosse (besonders der generfte halfus, auch chimaeron) sind wirklich nicht schwer und sollten schnell fallen.


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2011)

Der Grossteil der Antworten drehen sich um Statusverlust, auch wenn sie es direkt nie aussprechen würden.


----------



## Doonna (15. März 2011)

Immer wenn man an das Addon davor zurück denkt denkt man es war damals besser, ich muss jedoch sagen das WotlK schon ziemlich langweilig irgendwann wurde. Wenn ich zurück denk denk ich auch, "geil in dala chillen, EQ check machen und ab in den Raid" doch die raids wie pdk hingen einen irgendwann zum hals raus. da mag ich cata obwohl ich nicht aktiv raide oder so, schon viel mehr.

wirklich goldene zeiten waren für mich bc zeiten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. März 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Der Grossteil der Antworten drehen sich um Statusverlust, auch wenn sie es direkt nie aussprechen würden.




Oje, wo ist er nur, mein Status als Noobiger Casual...dahin, verwelkt wie eine Rose in der Tropensonne *schluchz*


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

Ich nicht ...

*uupps* Das war auf den Threadtitel bezogen. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Super PePe (16. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oje, wo ist er nur, mein Status als Noobiger Casual...dahin, verwelkt wie eine Rose in der Tropensonne *schluchz*



Jammern auf höchstem Niveau. Eine riesige Lachnummer.
Man kann sich auch in eine Vorstellung, die man zu Beginn entwickelt hat, solange reinsteigern bis man sie nicht mehr in Frage stellt.


----------



## Terminsel (16. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oje, wo ist er nur, mein Status als Noobiger Casual...dahin, verwelkt wie eine Rose in der Tropensonne *schluchz*


Naja, Ohri, wenn du wirklich ein "noobiger Casual" bist, dann hast du in bestimmten Spielmodi einfach nichts verloren.
Aber das haben dir hier ja nun schon genug Leute gesagt.
Auch als noobiger Casual kann man in diesem Spiel ein paar Sachen schaffen, wenn man sich nur ein klein wenig damit auseinandersetzt.
Aber auch das haben dir schon viele gesagt.

Daher wird es das beste sein, wir einigen uns einfach alle darauf, dass du deinen Standpunkt hast und wir den unseren. Und beenden damit die leidige Diskusion um den Cata-Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (16. März 2011)

ich find cata besser als wotlk. du wirst mit epix die man zB zu classic zeiten nur sehr schwer bekommen hat noch zugemüllt bis man auau höhr auf schreit. das wird sich leider auch ändern weil so leute wie der TE am rumheulen sind... es ist schade weil cata grad in den anfängen bei den hero inis wirklich spaß gemacht hat, die leute ham wieder miteinandere geredet und uach leute denen man gesagt hat, du bist nutzlos und dein schaden ist zu gammlig und wir schaffen den boss mit dir nicht sind anstandslos gegangen. leider ist die zei wieder vorbei und das schon lange  . ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickelt aber sowas das random raids den content genau so leerräumen können wie raidgilden find cih eh ein tierischen bockmist. es ist wichtig das man sich einspielt und wer sich daran erinnern kann als man in classic, für mich einen der heroischten momente die ich jemals ingame erlebt hab, zB ragnaros oder selbst lucifron zum ersten mal down hatte der weiß was ich meine, dieses gefühl! hammer!!! das ist inzwischen leider ganz verloren gegangen  schade drum


----------



## Laxera (16. März 2011)

Trôublex schrieb:


> classic > bc > wotlk > cata
> 
> je länger man wow spielt, desto langweiliger wird es doch..
> das ist meine meinung zu dem thema
> ich spiele seit bc und mit cata war einfach die luft raus..ende im gelände..account auf eis gelegt..



richtig - bis auf:

classic > BC (das würde ich umdrehen also: Classi < BC > WOTLK > CATA)

(und ja ich habe damals mit classic (kurz vor BC) angefangen (mit nem acc von nem freund gespielt und dann mit BC eigenen ACC angeschafft))

mfg LAX
ps: aus wow ist auch deshalb die luft raus, weil es doch immer wieder das selbe ist (net das andere MMOs da so anders währen, aber die haben immer neue elemente drin UND: sie haben eine bessere grafik, ich meine eine über die jahre immer wieder geliftete grafik von wow ist trotzdem inzwischen extrem veraltet (ich meine und dann bauen sie noch so sachen ein wie "wanna be realistisches wasser" und das wo die umgebung (boden) aussieht wie hingekotzt, teilweise (ich meine das sieht dann aus, als wenn pappa designer in sohns projekt ein "kleines" beiwerk reingemacht hätte, aber der rest trotzdem vom sohn allein gemacht wurde!)
pps: nein ich rede wow nicht schlecht - hatte jahre lang meinen spass mit, hab geraidet (vor allem mit BC, aber auch anfang und mitte WOTLK (icecrown habe ich leider nicht gesehen, auf meinem server ging nix gescheites zusammen - und total random raid, das mache ich nicht mit!)), war im PVP und habe jede ini bis WOTLK durchgemacht (ok nicht jede raid ini z.B. Black-Temple hab ich nie das ende von gesehen, genausowenig wie Hyal und Festung der stürme leider auch nicht) aber jede pre-BC ini habe ich gesehen, in jeder von BC war ich mal drin und in jeder (auch eiskrone (für 5 min, weil der dumme raid sich dann zerstritten hat)) WOTLK raid ini war ich auch drin) und war auch so recht aktiv (farmen, berufe (hatte am ende mit fast allen aktiven charas das 5K mount etc.))


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. März 2011)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> ich find cata besser als wotlk [... ] und uach leute denen man gesagt hat, du bist nutzlos und dein schaden ist zu gammlig und wir schaffen den boss mit dir nicht sind anstandslos gegangen.



Warum ich WOTLK besser fand als Cata? darum!


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. März 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Naja, Ohri, wenn du wirklich ein "noobiger Casual" bist, dann hast du in bestimmten Spielmodi einfach nichts verloren.
> Aber das haben dir hier ja nun schon genug Leute gesagt.
> 
> Auch als noobiger Casual kann man in diesem Spiel ein paar Sachen schaffen, wenn man sich nur ein klein wenig damit auseinandersetzt.
> ...



1) Das seh ich aber immer noch anders. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass mir "genug Leute" ganz bestimmt nicht zu sagen haben, wo ich was verloren habe und wo nicht!

2) stimmt!

3) die Diskussion ist doch immer wieder für lange Threads gut, warum also beenden?


----------



## Frek01 (16. März 2011)

Scharyth schrieb:


> <br />Ohne alles gelesen zu haben:<br /><br />WotLK-Zeiten: Das ist alles zu leicht! Macht das doch mal schwerer!<br />Cata-Zeiten: Alles viel zu schwer! Nerft das mal!<br /><br />Drüft ruig flamen, mir egal-.-<br />


 recht hast du; aber jetzt mal ehrlich, Wotlk Raid Content war n witz / Cata Raid Content hab ich noch nicht gesehen..


----------



## Terminsel (16. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1) Das seh ich aber immer noch anders. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass mir "genug Leute" ganz bestimmt nicht zu sagen haben, wo ich was verloren habe und wo nicht!
> 
> 2) stimmt!
> 
> 3) die Diskussion ist doch immer wieder für lange Threads gut, warum also beenden?



1) Nicht die Leute sagen dir das, sondern das Spiel und die gedachten Vorgaben. 

3) Weil wir eh auf keinen Nenner kommen.


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

Lasst den Ohrensammler mal allein weiterquarken. Der will doch nur Aufmerksamkeit.
Wenn er anstatt hier rumzuwhinen sich mal für ne hero ini mit seinem Heiler anmelden würde wäre er schon lange durch und um die Erfahrung reicher dass auch heilen in cata für jeden absolut möglich ist, ohne arbeitslos oder Student zu sein^^


----------



## Famenio (16. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Oder: Die Leute die nicht akzeptieren dass es Spieler mit anderer Meinung gibt suchen sich ein neues Spiel.
> Btw In wotlk gab es auch anspruchsvolle Aufgaben.
> (Naxx-Protos, Ulduar Protos, Algalon, pdok ohne tote, LK hc usw.)


Die Leute dürfen ja gerne Ihre Meinung haben, dagegen sagt ja keiner was.
Ich bin auch ein sehr toleranter Mensch wenn es um solche Sachen geht.
Aber warum soll ich mir den Spaß versaun lassen, 
Nur weil es für manche zu "schwer" ist, wobei es das noch nicht mal ist



Kelthuzard schrieb:


> nix für ungut, aber wer 5 stunden raidet und nur 4 Bosse down hat, sollte sich schon gedanken machen ... ich meine ich raid max 8 stunden die woche, und wir legen auch immer 3 / 13 HC und rest halt nhc


Aber genau darum geht es ja, 
Wir schaffen nicht viel, heulen aber trotzdem auch nicht rum


----------



## dedennis (16. März 2011)

du hast ja recht was du sagst nur find ich cata doch rein vom addon her besser als WotLK. 
das mit dem eq und dem ganzen hängt nicht von blizz ab sondern von den spielern.

Vor ein paar jähren hätte niemand es gemagt einfach gruppe oder raid zu leaven, im handel zu spamen oder alle 5. sek gildenwerbung zu posten. Meiner Meinung nach liegt es einfach am Generationen wechsel, da die einfach keinen anstand mehr haben.


----------



## Hamstax (16. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ganz nüchtern betrachtet, fand ich den STIL von WotLK besser.



Entgegen der weit verbreiteten Meinung das BC die beste und Lichking die schlechteste Erweiterung bisher war 



> - Es hat angenehm lange gedauert, bis ein Charakter das Maximallevel erreicht hat. Selbst danach gab es aber noch genug zu sehen, z. B. Zul'Drak + die Sturmgipfel waren schön gebaute Questgebiete mit einer sehr angenehmen Schwierigkeit und auch die Eiskrone war zumindest für mich ein Muss zu spielen. Heute entscheide ich nach Rufepics, ob ich das Gebiet anfange oder durchspiele



Ah ja. Hauptsache die Tatsache ignorieren das die Qualität der Questgebiete um ein vielfaches über dem Lichkingstandart liegt. Ich Wotlk zergte man sich möglichst schnell Richtung 80. Klar gab es auch schöne Questgebiete wie Sturmgipfel oder Eiskrone. Um die kam man auch net herrum. Nur ich bin jedenfalls froh nicht so gnadenlos linear durch das Addon geführt zu werden. Wenn ich mit dem Char keine Lust habe nach Vashir zu gehen dann geh ich halt wo anders hin questen. Mit nem anderen Twink hab ich vllt Lust zu. Genauso bin ich froh das es keine Ewigkeit dauert bis man das MAxlevel erreicht hat, da der Fokus von WoW schon immer auf dem Endgame lag und das Midgame eher eine nette Begleiterscheinung ist. So unterhaltsam wie Leveln in AoC fand ich es bisher leider nicht und das ist bei Char Nr. 8 wohl kein Wunder.



> - Raids waren Alltag. Jeden Tag gab es Leute, die für ihre Schlachtzüge Leute im Handelschannel suchten. So hatte man immer ein Auge auf den Chat und startete oftmals mit der gesamten Gilde mal schnell in einen Schlachtzug, wo es eben nicht um Epics ging, sondern um eine abendliche Unterhaltung (samt dem nächsten Tag mit "das ging gar nich, was der XX da gemacht hat"). Heute besteht ein Raid aus wenigen heftigen Bossen, "damals" gab es ein Naxx mit 20 Bossen.



Wenn du aufmerksam die Blueposts verfolgen würdest, was du wahrscheinlich nicht machst, wäre dir aufgefallen das GC genau so Rieseninnis nicht mehr wollte. Wieviele Bosse haben wir den im Moment? 6 aus PSA, 4 aus BdZ und 2 aus Td4W = 12 Bosse.
Sinestra und Arga mal aussen vor. Das sind 12 bosse deren Taktiken und Eigenheiten verstanden werden müssen und die mehr als genug Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
Klar mittlerweile ist man in 4 Stunden mit geübten Leuten nhc durch.
Aber was erwartest du? Das mit dem Erscheinen des Addons die Leute auf einmal das Spielen erlernt haben?
Es ist einfach nciht mehr Lichking wo man jeden Fehler auf dem Rücken der Heiler austragen konnte. Die gehen mittlerweile auch oom.
Und mit dem neuen ID System ist es weit besser wie früher. Keine Wochen mehr wo man sich in einer einzigen Instanz mit einer doofen Gruppe die ganze ID versauen konnte. Jetzt mach ich mit nem Twink BdZ 3 Bosse und an nem anderen Tag dann noch Chogal wenn ich Laune habe.
Es ging schon immer um Epics. Das ist ja der Grund warum soviel geweint wird.
Mimimi Raids sind nur für Progamer in Suchtgilden. Sucht euch mal n gescheiten Server und (auch wenn ich diesen Ausspruch hasse) LERNT SPIELEN.
Wenn genug Leute das beherzigen dann gibts auch mehr Randomraids. Auf Eredar / Horde ist jedenfalls ständig was los an Raids.



> - Es war alles viel familiärer. Jeder war mit dabei, wenn es mal wieder nach Naxx ging, egal wie stark sein EQ war, heute wird rational oftmals aussortiert, wer evtl. stark genug ist, wer zugunsten eines stärkeren weichen muss.



LFM ICC25 mind 6k GS sonst kick keine guffels lolololololo

ja..... sehr familiär.... such dir ne Gilde



> - Im PVP gab es knackige Schlachtfelder und Tausendwinter. Schlachtfelder waren Orte, wo man innerhalb von 2 Hits gestorben ist, wenn man als Caster zu weit nach vorne gegangen ist. Tausendwinder ist man hinter Hordlern mit 20 Stacks Hartnäckigkeit hergerannt, die sich irgendwann umgedreht und 60k Hits verteilt haben^^



Als ehem. Dark Age of Camelot Spieler enthalte ich mich mal jeglichen Kommentars über WoW PVP. Und nein Tausendwinter macht keinen Spaß wenn das Seitenverhältnis 3:1 ist. Für keine der beteiligten Seiten.



> Unabhängig von der Schwierigkeit in den Schlachtzügen und Instanzen hatte ich in WotLK einfach mehr Spaß. Selbst ruhige Tage liefen ab, in dem man evtl. im DF gelistet war, während man irgendwelche täglichen Quests gemacht hat, dann schnell hc gerannt ist und auch ohne Drops glücklich war. Heute sind HCs OFTMALS (es gibt einige Ausnahmen) eine Aufgabe, der man sich nicht immer zu stellen TRAUT, auch mit der Gilde, und dann Schlachtzüge, die zwar für eine kleine Minderheit das besondere in der Woche sind, jedoch für viele Spieler einfach viel zu schwer sind (wenn man denn überhaupt in die Raidkreise kommt) sodass Randomraids nahezu unmöglich sind und manche Mitmenschen gar nicht mitkommen können, weil sie das EQ nicht besitzen.



Wenn man in Level 10 will muss man halt durch die ersten 9. Und ja das dauert meist und erfordert auch ein wenig Verstand. 
Ich habe seit langem alle 12 nhc down und bis auf Alakir (welcher praktisch nur Movement ist) und Nefarian (welcher im 10er mehr nervt als im 25er) ist nichts dabei was nicht absolut trivial ist. Cata verlangt einfach nur von Spielern sich ein paar Gedanken zu ihren Klassen udn der eigenen Spielweise zu machen anstatt Brainafk den AE Knopf zu hämmern wie in Lichking. 



> Ich sage nicht, das Cata deshalb schlecht ist, aber insgesamt finde ich den Weg Blizzards doch recht schade, da einige Spieler einfach nicht mehr auf das Raidniveau wie damals kommen und deshalb einfach ein Aspekt fehlt, der zur Frustration ihrerseits führt.



Ach 4.1 ist nicht genug? 352er Raidepics für alle. Aber moment!
Wozu braucht ihr Raidgear wenn ihr nicht raiden wollt?
Warum? Weils lila ist? Weil Epixxxxxx >> all? Wieso?
Raidniveau ist 346. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Mit dem Gear haben wir angefangen und nein wir suchten nicht wie doof oder raiden 7 Tage die Woche
Wir beschäftigen uns mit dem spiel und versuchen die paar Gehirnzellen zu benutzen die uns gegeben wurden.
Niemand hält dich vom raiden ab ausser du selbst.
Wenn du keine Raids findest dann bau selber welche. 
Les dir die Taktiken durch, bau die Gruppe und leite sie selbst. 
Zeige anderen Spielern die vllt so denken wie du wie die Bosse gehen und bezwingt sie
Jeder hat dieses Addon mit blauen Sachen vor Magmaw gestanden.
Der Content ist genau richtig getuned. Und ich hoffe start das es nirgends, nichtmal von marken, besseres EQ als 359 geben wird.
Damit jeder den ganzen Content durchlaufen muss. Kein ding lvl80 lass uns PDK25 leechen mehr
Wotlk war verseucht mit schlechten Spielern. Mit Retortenklassen welche nicht annähernd spielen konnten weil sie sich auf der Überholspur haben equippen lassen.
Durch den 30% Buff in ICC wurde dann entgültig jeglicher Anspruch auf dem Content entfernt und alles so argh trivialisiert damit auch jeder nach Nerfs schreiende Casual
seine bling bling epics hatte und mit 6,5k gs 7k dps fuhr. 

so nu hab ich mich abreagiert und mein kaffee ist fertig
wenn ich schon lese das wotlk besser war dann kommt mir die galle hoch
leider ist cata kein bc
aber andererseits was würden spieler machen wenn jetzt bc käme? mit der schwierigkeit?
richtig. bis ans ende aller tage Karazahn am schachevent wipen und drüber whinen das man niemals SSC oder BT von innen sieht....


----------



## Doofkatze (16. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Da hier ja doch sehr darauf spekuliert wird, das hier ja NUR rumgeheult wird:
> 
> Ich habe nie gesagt, das Cata für mich zu schwer ist und auch vor Ende von WotLK nicht geheult, das alles zu einfach ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frek01 (16. März 2011)

Yo Dawg! We heard that you like Quotes, so we quoted a self-quoted post from you.


			
				Aranamun schrieb:
			
		

> Aranamun schrieb:
> 
> 
> > <br />Da hier ja doch sehr darauf spekuliert wird, das hier ja NUR rumgeheult wird:<br /><br />Ich habe nie gesagt, das Cata für mich zu schwer ist und auch vor Ende von WotLK nicht geheult, das alles zu einfach ist.<br /><br />Ich habe mich bequem darauf eingelassen, mir mit meinem Main brav mein 350er EQ erfarmt, bei dem kein Teil unter 346 ist, habe Rohash im Konklave bereits solo runtergezogen und bin auch sonst sehr gut mit meinen Charakteren unterwegs.<br /><br />Wie ich anfangs gesagt habe, geht es mir gar nicht so groß um den unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad zwischen beiden Addons, sondern vielmehr um die Folgen aus der Politik Blizzards, die zwar nun so eingetreten sind, aber sich vllt. noch ändern lassen, da ICH es für richtig halten würde.<br /><br />Es ist ja nicht nur so, das es einfach so schwieriger geworden ist, also das es langwieriger geworden ist, sondern das Fehler, die auch aus einem Nichttun, unangenehm bestraft werden. Wipes sind damals dadurch eingetreten, das ein großer Fehler passiert ist, z.B. bei Sindragosa, wenn mal wieder ein zweiter Spieler in der letzten Phase miteingefroren wurde oder eben weil es an z.B. Schaden fehlte. Andere Gründe waren vor allem falsches Movement eines einzelnen Spielers (entweihen als Extremfall) oder auch als Gesamtheit (Modermiene z.B.).<br />Heute wird an der Stelle nicht weitergearbeitet, sodass einfach die Encounter härter werden (schnellere Berserker, stärkere Schadensausstöße), sondern jede Kleinigkeit, von einem Nichtunterbrechen, über ein Nichtrechtzeitigdispellen bishin zu einem Stellungsfehler oder auch einem nicht rechtzeitigem Umschalten entsprechen Wipes.<br />Da ist eine Flamme einmal ungünstig hinter dem Drachen in Grim Batol, der DD kriegts ab, liegt am Boden und der Tank ist direkt halb tot.<br />Da unterbricht man einmal nicht im Thron der Gezeiten bei der tollen Lady und schon liegt wieder der Tank fast am Boden. Alles geht daraufhin auf den Heiler los, der nicht nur mit einer neuen Heilmechanik zu kämpfen hat, sondern auch ohne mind. 340er EQ (gerne gesockelt + verzaubert) gnadenlos daran oom geht.<br /><br />Natürlich sind Fehler oftmals nur das Nichtdrücken einer Taste und das besiegen von Encountern für den einzelnen Spieler nur das fahren einer Prio und ausweichen von Flächeneffekten, aber das ist doch nur die gekürzte Fassung. Das ist bei jedem Spiel so. Jedes Spiel, egal welches, basiert auf diesen Grundlagen. Trotzdem ist nicht jeder von uns ein Held, der jedes Spiel in jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad schafft. Und wenn man es nicht schafft, ist man nicht immer ein Schwächling, der noch lernen muss oder gar ungeeignet für das Spiel ist.<br /><br />Ich kann nicht verstehen, das es einigen von euch nicht in den Kopf geht, das es Leute auch mit noch schwächerem EQ gibt, die nicht eine Reaktionszeit von 1 MS wie ihr haben und auch nicht immer perfekt arbeiten wie ihr. Jeder macht Fehler, jedoch ist der Unterschied von WotLK zu Cata einfach, das hier einfach gar keine Fehlertoleranz mehr da ist. Das macht das hier nicht unspielbar, aber eben nicht mehr so gut spielbar wie einige der damaligen Encounter.<br /><br />Aber eben auch PvE ist nicht alles. Es gibt eben auch andere Dinge, die man in WoW machen kann bzw. können müsste. Und genau da fand ich die Vielfalt von WotLK besser, da der gesamte Content eben offen für alle stand, wo man noch nicht durch ein Addon plötzlich 5mal so viel Trefferpunkte hatte, wo die Mehrheit in Raids anzutreffen war und wo man noch mit einigen anderen Gilden ganz bequem plauschen konnte.<br /><br />Zu der damaligen Zeit habe ich beispielsweise einige Leute in einem Randomraid kennengelernt, wo ich anschließend mitgehen konnte in die Schlachtzüge, einfach weil ich viel Schaden gemacht habe und später meine Leute dazu holen konnte und wir mal schnell den halben Raid gestellt haben und zusammen einfach den Sonntag Nachmittag an den gleichen späteren Bossen in ICC gewipt sind und jeder Spaß hatte, unabhängig von den Drops. Da ging man eben bequem bis Fauldarm und da wurde dann mal schnell ein Nachmittag dran gesessen. Der Unterschied war, das wir vorher aber schon 4 Bosse getötet hatten.<br />Heute habe ich nur noch &quot;Connections&quot; zu anderen Gilden, wo ICH (als Einziger) eingeladen werde, an einem Boss speziell zu arbeiten, wo das Ziel ein einzelner Kill ist. Nicht nur das ich die anderen Leute dabei gnadenlos ausschließe, weil ich mal wieder kurz das TS wechseln muss (was mit der Zeit nervig ist, da man schließlich in einer GILDE mit den Leuten ist und deshalb eigentlich mit denen was unternehmen sollte), sondern das Ziel ist ein Raid mit 1-2 Bossen, wo es eben darum geht, diesen einen Boss niederzuzergen, anstatt sich in einem Raid zu unterhalten. Zum Schluss geht man nach 3 Stunden einfach wieder, der Boss ist tot und das wars. In dieser Hinsicht sind Raids derzeit nicht mehr als ein Zweckzusammenschluss, während wir damals einfach alle befreundet waren und man geplauscht hat, während man langsam mal wieder zu Fauldarm gegangen ist und stolz das eine epische Teil des Jägers z.B. feiern durfte, womit man eventuell weiter kam, da evtl. jetzt der Schaden reichen könnte, um vernünftig alles fertig zu bekommen.<br />Ich bin damals oft &quot;random&quot; geraidet, weil mir die Zeit mit Freunden einfach lieber war und ich lieber das xte Mal 5 Bosse gemacht habe, als mich alleine an den Blutrat zu versuchen (alleine = alleine in einer fremden Gruppe, auch wenn es eine Stammgruppe war). <br />Genau das fehlt jetzt eben. Da will jede Gruppe auf Gedeih und Verderb diesen einen Boss töten, schmeißt rücksichtslos schwache Leute raus, arbeitet hart, um diese Instanz mit diesem einen Boss zu beenden. Davor gibt es nichts, danach auch nichts außer den Erfolg. Und das halte ich für den falschen Weg für so ein Spiel, wo man doch eigentlich gemeinschaftlich etwas erreichen will und nicht die Besten der Besten als Solospieler belohnen will.<br />


----------



## RedShirt (16. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das jedem was Anderes Spaß macht. Mache geben es sich morgens früh gleich nach dem Aufstehen selber mit der Peitsche, andere wollen nach dem Wachwerden lieber erst einmal kuscheln. Und beide verlangen von Blizz, das Wecken ausschießlich nach ihren Vorstellung zu gestalten.



Ich heut morgen in Sturmwind aufgewacht
Splitternackt mit schwerem Schädel
was für eine Nacht.

Das ganze Geld ist weg!

Nie wieder Hütchenspiel
nie wieder gnomisches Roulette...

(wer den Songtext nicht kennt, die Ärzte) =)



Aranamun schrieb:


> Wipes sind damals dadurch eingetreten, das ein großer Fehler passiert ist, z.B. bei Sindragosa, wenn mal wieder ein zweiter Spieler in der letzten Phase miteingefroren wurde oder eben weil es an z.B. Schaden fehlte. Andere Gründe waren vor allem falsches Movement eines einzelnen Spielers (entweihen als Extremfall) oder auch als Gesamtheit (Modermiene z.B.).
> Heute wird an der Stelle nicht weitergearbeitet, sodass einfach die Encounter härter werden (schnellere Berserker, stärkere Schadensausstöße), sondern jede Kleinigkeit, von einem Nichtunterbrechen, über ein Nichtrechtzeitigdispellen bishin zu einem Stellungsfehler oder auch einem nicht rechtzeitigem Umschalten entsprechen Wipes.



Das mit "Easymode" hatte ich schon. Aber bei mir gäbs im "Easymode" Loot auf Stufe der HC Dungeons oder noch drunter. Da wäre Omnotron reines Tank + Spank, es gäbe noch:

Magmatron: Flammenwerfer (weniger Dmg, killt also keinen mehr)
Toxitron: Nur noch die grüne Wolke
Elektron: nur noch ein Kettenblitz (keine Verstärkung wenn er mehrere Ziele trifft)
Arcanotron: nur noch die Pfützen am Boden.

Das wäre dann einfach und schön zu machen, zusätzlich würd ich die Bubbles um die Bosse entfernen, und sie einfach ab 50 Energie 90% weniger Schaden nehmen lassen oder so. Und den Meleeschaden um 50% nerfen.

Dann hat man gute Möglichkeit zum Einüben.
Wer hat eigentlich noch nicht verstanden, daß die Heroics zum Üben auf Raids gedacht waren, und die meisten dennoch meinen, da stehen immer noch Pappbosse, die man umhauen und looten kann, weil man will ja raiden.

Sindragosa+LK waren auch zu Wotlk Zeiten welche, die oft nichtmal mit 30% Buff gelegt wurden, weil viele Leute nicht auf ihre Buffleiste schauen können/kein DBM oder Bigwigs o.ä. haben... was willst Du dagegen tun?

Es wird jetzt folgendes verglichen:

Startstand Cata (+3 Monate) mit Wotlk (nach 2 Jahren am Ende, wo galt: jeder kriegt alles, das Addon ist bald zuende; jeder soll den LK nochmal einfach legen dürfen).

Das ist ein unsäglicher Vergleich. Ich spiele WoW nicht, damit ich nach dem Raid in SW/OG rumstehen kann und mich mit großen Dingen behangen super fühl / dazugehörig fühl.

Nochmal zum Aufrollen:

Wer war hier in Ulduar zum Start drin - und hat erfolgreich bis Yogg alles gelegt? Na? Hand hoch? 
Und jetzt Hände obenlassen: wer von diesen kommt jetzt in den nh Raids nicht bis zu Al'Akir, Nef und Cho'gall? Ah, noch alle Hände da.
Und wenn ich das jetzt mit denen mache, die erst nach Ulduar ("Jedem steht alles offen") gegangen sind, als sie 264er vom Händler kaufen konnten, um damit 226er Content zu legen, machen würde -> dasselbe Spiel.

In Naxx kamst Du auch nicht /rnd locker rein, wenn Du frisch aus Heros kommst - Ulduar war damals harter Content, wenn Du aus Naxx kamst. Da bist Du gnadenlos verprügelt worden, auch von der Mechanik.

Hier wird nach ICC rückwirkend auf 2 Jahre Patches/Contentupdates geschaut... was für ein Quark.


----------



## Hamstax (16. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Hier wird nach ICC rückwirkend auf 2 Jahre Patches/Contentupdates geschaut... was für ein Quark.




quoted 4 truth


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

@Aranamun: 

Sehe ich es richtig dass dir der content in cata keinen Spaß macht weil du vor dem wipen an nem harten Boss keine freelootbosse ala markgar und Luftschiff kloppen darfst? Oo
"bequem bis fauldarm" "da hat man schon 4 bosse gelegt"

Soll man dazu noch was sagen? Du würdest in PSA lieber erst 4 lustlose Bosse umklatschen um dann an Magmaul zu wipen?



Und 2.: was kann Blizzard dafür dass du dein ts verlassen musst um mit anderen gilden nen Boss zu tryen? Mach doch nen raid mit deinen ts-Kollegen! Und wenn die keinen Bock haben sich zu Equipen oder guides zu lesen, oder aber zu gümmlig sind hat das doch nichts mit Cata zu tun.
Weil abgesehen von naxx konnte man am Anfang von KEINEM wotlk raid die bucklige verwandschaft mit den Willenskraft DKs mitschleppen^^


----------



## Hamstax (16. März 2011)

au ja wille dks 
was waren noch knaller der vergangenen tage 
in icc waren es dann waffenkunde hunter


----------



## Sacrilege (16. März 2011)

BLizzard sollte den Normal-/Hardmode Modus erweitern...

Easy Mode / Normal Mode / Hard Mode oder anders gesagt: low / medium / high

Die Items können ja immer die gleichen sein, mit jeweils entsprechendendem Itemlevel.

So hat der "ich kenn mich ned aus Casual", der "ambitionierte Casual" und der "Hardcore Raider" die Möglichkeit den gesamten Content auf seinem gewünschten Niveau zu erleben.

Die hier schreien würden, sind die Hardcore Raider, denn die wären dann in ihrer Eitelkeit getroffen. Bäh, da rennen so Gimps mit denselben Klamotten rum wie ich, ich bin nicht mehr der coolste und geilste auf dem Planeten, ich kann nicht mehr mit meinem Drachen posen weil den alle haben... heul, schluchz,...

Den meisten Casuals geht es nicht darum irgendwelche Hardmodes zu machen, die sind mit dem normalen Content völlig zufrieden, die wollen den einfach nur sehen. Obwohl ich selber progress raid gemacht habe, haben mich die Hardmodes eigentlich auch nie interessiert. Ich fand es langweilig, hat man doch alles schon gesehen, ist halt nochmal nen Tacken schwerer, na toll -.-

Wenn ich Herausforderungen will, bietet mir das RL genug davon. Und nur weil man weiß welche Knöpfe man drücken muß, sich eine Boss Taktik merken kann und eine halbwegs brauchbare Reaktionszeit hat, ist man auch noch kein Superstar^^

Hardcore Spieler, Casuals und alles andere war so rum kreucht und fleucht sollten mal lernen sich gegenseitig zu akzeptieren und vorallem auch zu verstehen was der andere will.

Dinge wie: du bist nicht gut genug, du darfst da nicht rein ist genauso ein Schwachsinn wie: Hardcore Raider sind arbeitslos und haben kein Leben. Es gibt nicht nur weiß und schwarz.


----------



## Resch (16. März 2011)

Ich find den Cataschwierigkeitsgrad angemessen. 
Auch wenn mich zur Zeit Nef gewaltig ankotzt ist die Freude doch umso größer wenn er liegt.


----------



## Hamstax (16. März 2011)

Also die Bosse noch einfacher zu machen wäre glaub unmöglich ausser sie ohne jegliche fähigkeiten in die Instanz zu stellen.
fassen wir doch einfach mal die Mechaniken zusammen udn gucken was mach wegnehmen kann

Konklave (tankswitch - adds bomben - gleichzeitig killen) -> also um es noch trivialer zu machen könnte man die tatsache mit dem gleichzeitig killen wegnehmen was dann unter dem niveau einer hero wäre

Alakir (windstoß - wirbelwand - stacking dot - flugphase) -> oh ja ultra easymode wenn die windwände weg sind 

Halfus (Drachen killen dann boss) -> ich glaub man müsste den proto rausnehmen damit der noch einfacher wird als er sowieso schon ist

V&T (Druckwelle, Atem, Meteor, Voids, Engulfing magic, Feuerwand) -> Easymode wäre ohne Meteor  Da könnten die ranges komplett hirn abschalten

Rat (zuviele einzelsachen zum aufzählen) -> Easymode wären nur 2 von 4ren kommen im fight 

Chogal (adds boss adds boss adds boss adds boss....) -> lasst die adds weg 

Magmaw (Flammensäule, Maden, Kopfphase) -> flammensäule ist des movementfehlers tod 

Omnitrom (keine lust alles auzuzählen) -> siehe rat

Maloriak (3 Phasen, Adds) -> nimm die adds raus und der boss wird noch trivialer oder nehmt ihnen ihren stackenden buff

Atramedes (Schall, flugphasenstrahl, absuchen) -> kein schall kein problem

Chimaeron (10k leben, amokphase, fehdenphase) -> ok hier für richtig freeloot sterblichkeit auf 1hp legen ....

Nefarian (Adds, Lightnings, Pömpelphase) -> nehmt die Drucknovas raus und die lightnings und jeder legt den boss


So nun hätten wir Easymode. Aber moment! Wir haben noch eine Sache herraus genommen! Richtig! Den Spielspaß
Wenn die Bosse noch einfacher wären könnte man gleich nen NPC an den eingang stellend er jede ID zufällige epics rausrückt.
Toll dafür 13€ im Monat zu zahlen gell?


----------



## Fremder123 (16. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wo steht, dass ich noch nie ne Hero von innen gesehen habe? Mein HEILER hat noch keine von innen gesehen. Nur den Heilergruppensündebock mache ich nicht.


Warum denn automatisch gleich Sündenbock? Denkst Du, es ist immer noch so heftig wie Anfang Cata? Dann lass Dir eins sagen: Zwischen Dezember 2010 und März 2011 liegen bereits jetzt schon Welten. Bei uns in der Gilde hatten sich genau 2 (!) Spieler getraut, von Anfang an die (heroischen) Instanzen zu heilen, einer von beiden war ich. Und? Auch da sind wir irgendwie durchgekommen - mit einem Equip, bestehend aus Questbelohnungen, grünen Zufallsdropps und 80er WotLK-Epics. Ja, ich hab Blut und Wasser geschwitzt. Ja, wir sind gewiped bis und die Augen bluteten. Ja, wir hatten 2 - 3 Stunden für eine Instanz gebraucht. NEIN, das ist jetzt nicht mehr so.

Zu Anfang waren die 5er wirklich teils knüppelhart (beim Gedanken an Steinerner Kern hero brach gildenweit helles Entsetzen aus und wir gaben teils schon beim ersten Boss auf), aber schon nach kurzer Zeit gab es die ersten offiziellen und versteckten Nerfs. Und jetzt? Zieht man gemütlich in ca. einer halben bis dreiviertel Stunde durch die Inis, auch mit Randoms. Also trau Dich ruhig, es ist nicht mehr halb so wild wie noch vor 2 Monaten. Oder geh gildenintern, ist eh der entspannteste Weg. Und Schamanen wurden enorm gebufft, unsere halten jetzt weitgehend mit meinem Paladin mit und heilen entspannt durch egal welche Instanz oder Raid. Vor 4.0.6 war ich noch weit weit vorn in den Heilwerten, das hat sich nun gegeben. Also auch da kann man Entwarnung geben.

Also wenn jetzt noch Gruppen in den 5ern scheitern, weil kein CC verwendet und nicht unterbrochen wird, dann ist der Heiler der letzte, der was dafür kann und solche Gruppen haben dann auch wenig im Endcontent verloren. Es ist alles gut machbar, man muss nur wollen und ein Mindestmaß an spielerischer Kompetenz und Aufmerksamkeit mitbringen.

Ach und noch ein (wirklich) gut gemeinter Tipp: Tausch das Stoffteil bei Deinem Schamanen schleunigst aus, der 5%-Bonus ist weit besser als die leichte Wertesteigerung von 346 zu 359 auf einem Teil.


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

Ich kann Hamstax nur zustimmen!

Wenn weiterhin so rumgewhined wird bekommt ihr bald in jede Instanz nen großen grauen Klotz den ihr dann ohne enrage so lange bekriegen dürft bis er umfällt und euch loot gibt!
Der Klotz greift nur den tank an und jeder Heiler regt 100% seines mana alle 5 sec.

Zufrieden jetzt?


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. März 2011)

Drakkari schrieb:


> Lasst den Ohrensammler mal allein weiterquarken. Der will doch nur Aufmerksamkeit.
> Wenn er anstatt hier rumzuwhinen sich mal für ne hero ini mit seinem Heiler anmelden würde wäre er schon lange durch und um die Erfahrung reicher dass auch heilen in cata für jeden absolut möglich ist, ohne arbeitslos oder Student zu sein^^



Nun wäre ja schön, wenn ich statt rumwhinen in ne Hero könnte, aber ich glaube da bekäm ich Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Abeitgeber 
Das whinen erledige ich in meinen viel zu knapp bemessenen Pausen.

Und mal ehrlich was soll ich den in soner Hero? Achso ja richtig. In Cata muss man sich ja seine Epic endlich mal wieder hart verdienen. Na dann auf in die Heros. Wobei, hmmm ich hab ja schon Item Level 352 ganz ohne Hero. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht 

Aber ich könnte ja auch aus Spaß rein und gucken wie der Tank nach dem ersten Wipe die Gruppe verläßt (oder auch einfach so zwischendrin) oder die DDs den Heiler anmaulen warum er nicht anständig heile, die anderen Heiler hätten nie Probleme damit wenn die DDs in den Void Zones stehen bleiben. Oder wenn die DDs mit PvP Equipp rummaulen, was denn bitte das Problem wäre oder wenn alle 10 Minuten jemand eben mal 5 Minuten afk ist oder....
Da geh ich doch lieber NHC da heile ich inzwischen auch nen grünen 84er Tank durch die Innie und bekomme zuverlässig den fehlenden Ruf in der Hälfte der Zeit.

Mit den Heros warte ich noch ein wenig auf die nächsten Nervs. Die kommen bestimmt 

Ich bleib dabei, WOTLK war besser weil klarer in der Linie, mit mehr Liebe gemacht und auch für Casuals attraktiv.
Und Aufmerksamkeit ist immer gut


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. März 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Also wenn jetzt noch Gruppen in den 5ern scheitern, weil kein CC verwendet und nicht unterbrochen wird, dann ist der Heiler der letzte, der was dafür kann und solche Gruppen haben dann auch wenig im Endcontent verloren. Es ist alles gut machbar, man muss nur wollen und ein Mindestmaß an spielerischer Kompetenz und Aufmerksamkeit mitbringen.
> 
> Ach und noch ein (wirklich) gut gemeinter Tipp: Tausch das Stoffteil bei Deinem Schamanen schleunigst aus, der 5%-Bonus ist weit besser als die leichte Wertesteigerung von 346 zu 359 auf einem Teil.



1) Du weisst das, ich weiss das, der Rest der WOW Welt weiss das nur sehr eingeschränkt. *seufz*

2) Jo wenn ich denn mal Heros gehe mach ich das, für NHCs reicht das so


----------



## Gazeran (16. März 2011)

WotlK war in sachen Heros besser, nicht weil sie jetzt zu schwer sind, sondern weil sich einfach keine Sau traut in eine zu gehn und deswegen abartige Wartezeiten da sind.
Ich hab mir aus LW jetzt meinen 3ten Char von 0 auf 80+ gezogen, da mir die Heros nicht gefallen, bzw. das Verhalten in den heros.
Naja jeder wie ers brauch, Heros geh ich zurzeit nurnoch mit der gilde.


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> WotlK war in sachen Heros besser, nicht weil sie jetzt zu schwer sind, sondern weil sich einfach keine Sau traut in eine zu gehen.



Merkst den Wiederspruch? 

Und die Wartezeiten sind krass? Ololol seit der realmpoolerweiterung sind sie auch als DD halb so lang wie in wotlk!


----------



## Akium (16. März 2011)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> WotlK war einfach nur lächerlich und selbst als Berufstätiger am Ende mit 30% Buff Non Hero einfach zum durchrennen.



Als ob WoLk nur aus dem 30 % Buff bestanden hätte. Am Anfang war ICC nicht so leicht wie hier heute immer getan wird. Die letzten 5 Monate mal außen vor. Das war aber eh im Hochsommer, und die Luft war eh schon längst raus. 

Bis zum Stand 10/15 %, ich sag mal Mai, war ICC durchaus gut getuned, und keinesfalls purer Faceroll. Allerdings wurde es danach dann wirklich langweilig, jede Woche das selbe Programm durch zu nudeln, und nun die ganzen Bosse nochmal zu verkloppen nur weil jetzt "hc" dahinter steht. 
Konnte nie verstehen wie man dann noch monatelang da rein rennen kann... 

PdK erschien den meissten auch nur deswegen so leicht, weil sie vollkommen overgeared da rein gegangen sind. Am Anfang wäre es sich nicht gar so einfach gewesen, wenn man z.B. im 10er mit pur 219er Equip da rein gestiefelt wäre. 

Im Grunde ist das Addon deswegen aus den Fugen geraten, weil PdK viel zu früh kam, ICC demzufolge auch, und die letzten Monate einfach nur noch zähflüssig und langweilig waren. 

Desweiteren konnte man vieles outgearen, grad im 10er Content, mit Items für Marken/Craftitems und paar Loots aus meinetwegen Archa. Die Items waren jedoch für den 25er Content vorgesehen, und erleichterten den 10er für Normalspieler enorm. 

Selbst die angeblich soo leichten 5er, waren ganz zum Anfang des Addons so leicht nicht. In Anh Kahet gabs durchaus heftig auf die Glocke, und das Event bei Skadi z.B. war ganz zu Beginn auch nicht ohne. 

Cata kommt mir vor wie ein halbes Addon. Das questen ist nach ein paar Tagen erledigt. Schwierigkeiten gibts keine. Keine einzige Gruppenquest, wo man das Zusammenspiel üben müsste. Die Normalinstanzen sind auch kinderleicht. Nirgens wird was gefordert. 
Mit paar Craftitems/Rufitems sind die 5er heros nach 2 Wochen auch nix wirklich aufregendes mehr, aber immerhin noch ganz nett. 

Dann kommen die Raids, die sicherlich für geübte Spieler auch kein Problem darstellen, jedoch für Leute die ein wenig gechillt ihre Zeit vertreiben wollen im Grunde zu fordernd sind, weil sie recht wenig Fehler verzeihen. Nur was sollen diese Leute tun, außer zu raiden ? Es gibt nix. 
Mag auch daran liegen, dass man irgendwann feststellt immmer wieder die selbe Tretmühle durchzuorgeln, und man nüchtern feststellt, dass es einem keinen mehr Spaß macht, stundenlang im Progress zu tryen. Irgendwie ist die Luft da raus. 
Im Grunde will man nach Feierabend nur ein bissle Facerollen, anstatt TV zu glotzen. Selbst die alte BC-Raidfraktion ist älter geworden. ^^

Auf unserem Server laufen selbst den 10ern die Leute in Scharen davon, weil sie einfach keine Lust darauf haben, und fast jeder Raid sucht händeringend halbwegs brauchbare/willige Leute, findet aber keine mehr. Ich wette darauf, dass Blizz den nächsten Raid ne ganze Ecke leichter tunen wird, weil sie feststellen, dass ne ganze Ecke "Feierabendspieler" im Game nicht mehr auftauchen. Ich kenne ne Menge an Leuten, die zu WoLk quasi jeden Tag online waren (bis auf die letzten Monate) , und mittlerweile nur noch selten einloggen, weil für sie eigentlich nix da ist... Das Raiden nervt, und sonst ist nix zu tun..


----------



## Gazeran (16. März 2011)

Drakkari schrieb:


> Merkst den Wiederspruch?
> 
> Und die Wartezeiten sind krass? Ololol seit der realmpoolerweiterung sind sie auch als DD halb so lang wie in wotlk!


WotlK Wartezeit = 10-15min
Cataclysm Wartezeit = 30-45min

Du solltest dir deine Rechnung echt nochmal durchn Kopf gehn lassen.

Und zu meiner Zitierten Aussage oben:
Das liegt daran, dass die Heros schwer "geredet" wurden, es aber eigentlich nicht sind.


----------



## Anemsis (16. März 2011)

@Hamstax

Nun komm mal wieder runter! Du bist mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige, der Anspruch und Wirklichkeit verwechselt.



> Entgegen der weit verbreiteten Meinung das BC die beste und Lichking die schlechteste Erweiterung bisher war



Tja, Meinungen gibt es verschiedene. Nicht alle stimmen Dir da zu, ganz offensichtlich, wenn man den Thread hier liest. Ist schon Mist, dass nicht alle die Einheits-Ich-hasse-WotLK haben, nicht. 



> Ah ja. Hauptsache die Tatsache ignorieren das die Qualität der Questgebiete um ein vielfaches über dem Lichkingstandart liegt.



Hm, laß mich raten, Du spielst auf auf das tolle in Phasing in Uldum an?! Ich fand es total bescheuert, ständig das Warten auf diese Ingame-Videos. 



> So unterhaltsam wie Leveln in AoC fand ich es bisher leider nicht und das ist bei Char Nr. 8 wohl kein Wunder.



Stimmt, nach dem 10. Char auf meinem Server, der über 80 ist, finde ich das Leveln generell langweilig.



> Wenn man in Level 10 will muss man halt durch die ersten 9. Und ja das dauert meist und erfordert auch ein wenig Verstand.



Ist das so? Ich gehe meist Brain-afk, bis ich 85 bin.



> Ich habe seit langem alle 12 nhc down und bis auf Alakir (welcher praktisch nur Movement ist) und Nefarian (welcher im 10er mehr nervt als im 25er) ist nichts dabei was nicht absolut trivial ist. Cata verlangt einfach nur von Spielern sich ein paar Gedanken zu ihren Klassen udn der eigenen Spielweise zu machen anstatt Brainafk den AE Knopf zu hämmern wie in Lichking.



Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu, dann hast Du offensichtlich 9 bzw. 24 andere gute Spieler, die ähnlich viel Skill haben bzw. alle sehr diszipliniert spielen. Hast Du im 10er nur einen dabei, der das Unterbrechen nicht macht, das Feuer nicht gesehen hat oder what else, dann wars das mit dem Try. Beim LK konnte allerdings auch keiner Brain-afk gehen, aber Übertreibung ist bekanntermaßen ein Mittel zur Darstellung.

Diese Null-Fehler-Toleranz ist eben das, was viele in Cata nervt, weil eben nicht immer alles nach Plan läuft bzw. bei jemanden das Telefon klingelt und er für 1s abgelenkt ist. Wenn Dir sowas Spaß macht, bitte, spiele die Raids in Hero, aber lass den den "normalen" Spieler auch eine Chance den Content sehen zu können. Das nennt man Toleranz, was einige leider nicht oder nur eingeschränkt zu haben scheinen. Anscheinend holen sie sich bei ihren "erfolgreichen" Raids einen runter oder spätestens wenn sie mit ihrem tollen Equip durch SW laufen, anstand ihrer Freundin mal was gutes zu tun. 



> Raidniveau ist 346. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Mit dem Gear haben wir angefangen



Richtig! Nur glaub nicht, dass die späteren Encounter nicht mindestens schon ein paar Teile von den vorderen Bosse benötigen. Höheres Gear macht es nämlich dort entspannter. Das Prinzip scheinst Du wieder nicht verstanden zu haben, deswegen erkläre ich es Dir nochmal. Für die guten Gruppen ist 346er Gear sicherlich ausreichend, wenn keine Fehler passieren und jeder die Taktik im Schlaf beherrscht. Die Vergangenheit von WoW hat aber gezeigt, dass viele "Casual"-Gruppen durchaus eine Equip-Stufe höher benötigen um ähnlich erfolgreich die Bosse zu killen. Aber das geht natürlich nicht. Richtig, LILA soll ja was besonderes sein, man will sich von den Noobs abheben. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 



> Der Content ist genau richtig getuned. Und ich hoffe start das es nirgends, nichtmal von marken, besseres EQ als 359 geben wird.



Na dann hoffe mal! Ich hoffe, dass nicht ganz Japan verseucht wird. Aber so unterschiedlich sind die Prioritäten. 



> Wotlk war verseucht mit schlechten Spielern.



Oha, schwerer Tobak, sowas ähnliches sagte Adolf Nazi auch einmal. Man sollte sich genau überlegen, wie man sich ausdrückt!



> so nu hab ich mich abreagiert und mein kaffee ist fertig
> wenn ich schon lese das wotlk besser war dann kommt mir die galle hoch



Trink lieber 2! Oder laß WoW lieber sein, sonst bekommst Du noch einen Herzinfakt. Und das wollen wir ja nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. März 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Ich wette darauf, dass Blizz den nächsten Raid ne ganze Ecke leichter tunen wird, weil sie feststellen, dass ne ganze Ecke "Feierabendspieler" im Game nicht mehr auftauchen.



So siehts mal aus!
(auch dem Rest von dem guten Post mag ich gerne zustimmen!)


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> WotlK Wartezeit = 10-15min
> Cataclysm Wartezeit = 30-45min
> 
> Du solltest dir deine Rechnung echt nochmal durchn Kopf gehn lassen.
> ...




Welche "Rechnung"? ^^ das ist ne Statistik 

Und wenn du mir und den Leuten in dem Forum erzählen willst dass du zu wotlk als DD (!!) in 10min nen ini invite hattest dann möchte ich bitte Weihnachtsmann genannt werden


----------



## J_0_T (16. März 2011)

Drakkari schrieb:


> Merkst den Wiederspruch?
> 
> Und die Wartezeiten sind krass? Ololol seit der realmpoolerweiterung sind sie auch als DD halb so lang wie in wotlk!




Naja... eigendlich nicht... leigt auch mehr daran das wenn du dir nen anderen thread hier ma ansiehst viele eher mit ihrer gilde unterwegs sind als rnd. 

Also kann man sagen das für bestimmte gruppen sich das warten erhöht hat.


----------



## Gazeran (16. März 2011)

Drakkari schrieb:


> Welche "Rechnung"? ^^ das ist ne Statistik
> 
> Und wenn du mir und den Leuten in dem Forum erzählen willst dass du zu wotlk als DD (!!) in 10min nen ini invite hattest dann möchte ich bitte Weihnachtsmann genannt werden


Hallo lieber Weihnachtsmann!
Ich habe von der Realmpool zusammenlegung nicht gespürt, zu WotlK zeiten.
Und falls du dich jetzt fragst auf was für einem tollen Realm ich spiele: Khaz'goroth.
So ich hoffe du bringst mir an Weihnachten viele tolle Geschenke xP

Achja ich rede die ganze Zeit von einem DD, Heiler hatten zu WotlK 4min Wartezeit und Tanks einen Imstant bis 4sec invite.


----------



## Fedaykin (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Oha, schwerer Tobak, sowas ähnliches sagte Adolf Nazi auch einmal. Man sollte sich genau überlegen, wie man sich ausdrückt!



Viel zu mühsam um auf dein Geschwafel einzugehen, daher picke ich mir meinen Lieblingssatz raus.

Und dazu kann ich nur sagen: Godwin's Law


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Weihnachtsmann!
> Ich habe von der Realmpool zusammenlegung nicht gespürt, zu WotlK zeiten.
> Und falls du dich jetzt fragst auf was für einem tollen Realm ich spiele: Khaz'goroth.
> So ich hoffe du bringst mir an Weihnachten viele tolle Geschenke xP
> ...



Blubblubblub? Aussage? Hast nun 10min gewartet oder etwa doch länger als DD?

Ich warte in cata 20min als DD, genau wie zu wotlk etwa, auch wenn viele nun mit Gilde gehen.


----------



## Gazeran (16. März 2011)

Drakkari schrieb:


> Blubblubblub? Aussage? Hast nun 10min gewartet oder etwa doch länger als DD?
> 
> Ich warte in cata 20min als DD, genau wie zu wotlk etwa, auch wenn viele nun mit Gilde gehen.


Sind wir heut schwer von Begriff oder wie?
Ich hab dir unten extra nochmal bestätigt, dass es um einen DD geht.


----------



## RedShirt (16. März 2011)

Hamstax schrieb:


> au ja wille dks
> was waren noch knaller der vergangenen tage
> in icc waren es dann waffenkunde hunter



Erm, ich hab n Magier mit Agi/Str Ring gesehen in Deadmines HC --- hatte er wegen Itemlevel an *ding ding*.
Der wurde auch entfernt, weil der Dmg (komischerweise) nicht so für Ripsnarl gereicht hat.
Ah Ripsnarl -- erinnert ihr euch, damals, so Dezember, ging der fast nur mit gut eingespielter Truppe... oder  DKs, die kurz vor unhaltbarem TankDmg die Army gezogen haben, um die Schläge abzufangen?
Jetzt rollst Du über den einfach drüber mit +15%....

Ich hab letztens erst wieder einen Magier mit Wille Enchant gesehen. =) Im Raid.

Und needwurf von einem Hunter auf ein Lederteil mit Exp....im Raid.



Akium schrieb:


> Desweiteren konnte man vieles outgearen, grad im 10er Content, mit Items für Marken/Craftitems und paar Loots aus meinetwegen Archa. Die Items waren jedoch für den 25er Content vorgesehen, und erleichterten den 10er für Normalspieler enorm.



Das ist die Krux: outgearen. Man braucht eigentlich kaum noch Teile aus der Instanz, aber man hat die Glücksgefühle, man kommt weit, weil alles vor einem den Diener macht...



Akium schrieb:


> Nur was sollen diese Leute tun, außer zu raiden ? Es gibt nix.


Es gibt n ganzen Beruf als Zeitfresser. Archäologie.

Ansonsten gibts den Loremaster von Cata.

Und wer noch raiden will: der ganze riesige Content aus Wotlk ist immer noch da... viel Spaß =)
Ist auch einfacher. Ulduar z.B. auch noch. Wer solo rein will, kann Naxx clearen.


----------



## Nexilein (16. März 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> PdK erschien den meissten auch nur deswegen so leicht, weil sie vollkommen overgeared da rein gegangen sind. Am Anfang wäre es sich nicht gar so einfach gewesen, wenn man z.B. im 10er mit pur 219er Equip da rein gestiefelt wäre.
> 
> Im Grunde ist das Addon deswegen aus den Fugen geraten, weil PdK viel zu früh kam, ICC demzufolge auch, und die letzten Monate einfach nur noch zähflüssig und langweilig waren.
> 
> Desweiteren konnte man vieles outgearen, grad im 10er Content, mit Items für Marken/Craftitems und paar Loots aus meinetwegen Archa. Die Items waren jedoch für den 25er Content vorgesehen, und erleichterten den 10er für Normalspieler enorm.



Da ist einiges dran.
Ich habe mir damals oft die Armory-Statistik von Leute angeschaut die rumgeheult haben weil alles zu leicht sein sollte. In der Regel haben sie 10er und 25er parallel geraidet, und waren somit von Anfang an überequipt. Mit T7,5 in den Ulduar 10er um sich dann im 25er zu wundern, dass die Ini mit T8 garnicht so schwer ist... 
Und PdK wurde dann natürlich im 10er auf normal angetestet, und anhand der Ulduar 25er Hardmode Klamotten bewertet...



Akium schrieb:


> Ich wette darauf, dass Blizz den nächsten Raid ne ganze Ecke leichter tunen wird, weil sie feststellen, dass ne ganze Ecke "Feierabendspieler" im Game nicht mehr auftauchen.



Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Wie gesagt wurde der Schwierigkeitsgrad von WotLK teilweise durch das Überequippen ad absurdum geführt; andererseits hat es aber auch viele Spieler zum Raiden gebracht. Von daher glaube ich, dass Blizzard knackigen T12 Content am Start hat. Es gibt neue Markenitems und wird garantiert viele Randomraids im T11 Content geben. Somit hat dann jeder etwas zu tun, nur das sich das Feld eben etwas auseinander zieht.

Das große Problem in WotLK war ja auch, dass die niedrigeren Raidinstanzen irgendwann komplett überflüssig waren. Heros -> PdK -> ICC; Nax und Ulduar konnte man komplett auslassen. Von daher gehe ich stark davon aus, dass Hero Punkte in Cata nicht ausreichen werden um im aktuellen Raidtier mitzuhalten. 353er Items werden T11 leichter machen, aber wer den T11 Content nicht vorher schon durchhatte, der wird mit 353er Items sicher nichts im T12 Content reißen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. März 2011)

Man, das Gegenüberstellen von Wartezeiten ist ja mal generell eher sinnlos.

Kommt darauf an zu welcher Uhrzeit, usw,usf.


Ich kann auch sagen, dass ich bislang weder für Rnd-Normal oder Rnd-Hero als DD mehr als 30 min gewartet habe....eher was zw. 20 und 25.

Und ganz ehrlich, dass finde ich mehr als ok.....ich geh on, und wenn ich weiss ich hab genug Zeit für ne Ini, meld ich mich im DF an, und geh mal AH gucken,Dailys machen,usw.

Nach AH komm ich meist gar nicht zu sonderlich vielen Dailys, schwupp invite, kaum länger als 30min Ini und schwupp wieder direkt dorthin geportet wo ich weggeportet wurde.

Wie war es, selbst zu LK-Zeiten vor DF?  Hat man auch oft mehr als 20min, ne Gruppe im/4 oder /2 gesucht. Und das oftmals vergebens.....oft war man in ner Gruppe 3 oder 4 und hat dann
noch verzweifelt Heiler oder Tank gesucht....und grossartig daweil was anderes machen ging nicht.


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Sind wir heut schwer von Begriff oder wie?
> Ich hab dir unten extra nochmal bestätigt, dass es um einen DD geht.




Naja vll kannst dich ja auch nicht mehr erinnern wie es zu wotlk war  aber es waren sicher keine 10min wartezeit als DD...


Aber total egal wir kommen vom Thema an.


Das heise Problem ist dass die community mitlerweile nicht mehr denkt:
" was kann ich tun um besser im Game zu sein" sondern denkt: " wie kann sich das Game verändern um mir besser in den Kram zu passen"

Spielt es doch einfach so wie es da ist!


----------



## Sacrilege (16. März 2011)

Hamstax schrieb:


> Also die Bosse noch einfacher zu machen wäre glaub unmöglich ausser sie ohne jegliche fähigkeiten in die Instanz zu stellen.
> fassen wir doch einfach mal die Mechaniken zusammen udn gucken was mach wegnehmen kann
> 
> ---
> ...



Woher willst du wissen dass es nicht Leute gibt die damit zufrieden wären? Und glaube mir, davon gibt es mehr als man denkt. Seit ich mit dem Progress aufgehört habe und in einer Fun Gilde bin, machen wir für unsere Casuals auch ab und dann Funraids. Dazu gehören auch so Sachen wie Ulduar und ICC (event. auch mit Erfolgen/Drachen). Klar ist das mit lvl 85 nicht gerade die ultimative Herausforderungen, da viele Boss Mechaniken schlichtweg ignoriert werden können. Aber, viele freuen sich wie ein Schneekönig, diese Instanz überhaupt mal zu sehen und wenn sie dann auch noch den Drachen bekommen, freuen sie sich sowieso ein Bein aus  Interessant ist, dass da genug Bewegungslegastheniker dabei sind, aber selbst die haben nach ein paar Anläufen das "entweihen" beim LK gerafft. Ich frage die Leute auch immer wieso sie nicht schon früher, also im aktuellen Content, raiden gegangen sind, offensichtlich macht es ihnen ja Spaß. Da bekommt man die unterschiedlichsten Antworten: von "zuwenig Zeit", bis zu "trau mich nicht" ist da alles dabei.

Deine Liste der Easy Mode Nerfs ist vielleicht etwas drastisch. Man kann den Schwierigkeitsgrad über viele Wege steuern: weniger Adds, weniger Boss/Adds Lebenspunkte, weniger eingehender Schaden, höherer Manareg, etc. Auch ein Buff ähnlich wie in ICC wäre denkbar, aber frei einstellbar, zb von 0-50. Möglich wäre da vieles damit alle auf ihre Kosten kommen, wird aber wahrscheinlich nie umgesetzt werden, da es Entwicklungszeit-/geld braucht.

Über den Schwierigkeitsgrad wird man immer disktutieren können, deshalb wäre es ja ideal diesen flexibler/dynmischer machen zu können.


----------



## XSebX (16. März 2011)

Echt süß, wie hier wieder einige beginnen von Anspruch und/oder Leistung in einem SPIEL zu reden.....


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2011)

Hamstax schrieb:


> Der Content ist genau richtig getuned. Und ich hoffe start das es nirgends, nichtmal von marken, besseres EQ als 359 geben wird.
> Damit jeder den ganzen Content durchlaufen muss. Kein ding lvl80 lass uns PDK25 leechen mehr




Da wirst du aber Pech haben, da bereits angekündigt wurde, dass mit jedem neuen Raid-Tier, das Vorgänger-Set für Gerechtigkeitspunkte zu haben sein wird (ob Kopf und Schultern auch, geht leider aus keinem blue-Comment hervor), was zur Folge hat, dass mit T13 das T12-Set für die "kleinen" Gerechtigkeitspunkte zu haben sein wird (und T12 ist zweifelsfrei höher als 359er Itemlevel). Dieser schritt ist gut und richtig, denn keiner, der später 85 wird als jemand anderer soll gezwungen sein, bis zum nächsten Addon warten zu müssen um "konkurrenzfähig" zu sein oder wieder wirklich raiden zu dürfen, nur weil er noch Dinge aus alten Raids braucht, für die sich aber keine Gruppe mehr findet, weil sich das Gros der Spielerschaft bereits 2 Tiers weiter befindet und kein Interesse mehr hat sich durch die "alten" Raids zu bomben (was durch das dann weitaus bessere Gear ja eigentlich möglich wäre)


----------



## Gazeran (16. März 2011)

XSebX schrieb:


> Echt süß, wie hier wieder einige beginnen von Anspruch und/oder Leistung in einem SPIEL zu reden.....


Lass uns doch o_O
Wenns dich nich interessiert, dann hop hop weg hier.


----------



## Hamstax (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> @Hamstax
> 
> Nun komm mal wieder runter! Du bist mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige, der Anspruch und Wirklichkeit verwechselt.



Nein ich finde diese Dimension in welcher ich existiere sehr wirklich



> Tja, Meinungen gibt es verschiedene. Nicht alle stimmen Dir da zu, ganz offensichtlich, wenn man den Thread hier liest. Ist schon Mist, dass nicht alle die Einheits-Ich-hasse-WotLK haben, nicht.



Ich vergaß die repräsentativität von einem buffed.de thread....



> Hm, laß mich raten, Du spielst auf auf das tolle in Phasing in Uldum an?! Ich fand es total bescheuert, ständig das Warten auf diese Ingame-Videos.



Phasing hin oder her jedes der neuen gebiete hat ne schöne questline welche es interessant macht sie zu spielen. ich als indiana jones fan finde uldum z.b. sehr sehr lustig 



> Stimmt, nach dem 10. Char auf meinem Server, der über 80 ist, finde ich das Leveln generell langweilig.



Daher beschränkt man sich dann halt doch lieber auf einen Char und optimiert den 



> Ist das so? Ich gehe meist Brain-afk, bis ich 85 bin.



und du setzt das straight hier im forum fort 



> Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu, dann hast Du offensichtlich 9 bzw. 24 andere gute Spieler, die ähnlich viel Skill haben bzw. alle sehr diszipliniert spielen. Hast Du im 10er nur einen dabei, der das Unterbrechen nicht macht, das Feuer nicht gesehen hat oder what else, dann wars das mit dem Try. Beim LK konnte allerdings auch keiner Brain-afk gehen, aber Übertreibung ist bekanntermaßen ein Mittel zur Darstellung.



Danke für die Glückwünsche ich weiß ich bin geil und einfach krass drauf....
Ja erstaunlich was die hier im Thread zu unrecht verunglimpften randomgruppen alles können gell? 



> Diese Null-Fehler-Toleranz ist eben das, was viele in Cata nervt, weil eben nicht immer alles nach Plan läuft bzw. bei jemanden das Telefon klingelt und er für 1s abgelenkt ist. Wenn Dir sowas Spaß macht, bitte, spiele die Raids in Hero, aber lass den den "normalen" Spieler auch eine Chance den Content sehen zu können. Das nennt man Toleranz, was einige leider nicht oder nur eingeschränkt zu haben scheinen. Anscheinend holen sie sich bei ihren "erfolgreichen" Raids einen runter oder spätestens wenn sie mit ihrem tollen Equip durch SW laufen, anstand ihrer Freundin mal was gutes zu tun.



muss echt hardmode sein sich 5min - maximal 8min am stück zu konzentrieren 
ich lass mich in der vorlesung auch von den 90min laufzeit nicht beeindrucken und habe meine kommilitonen die mich netterweise dauerhaft ablenken damit ich diese 5min nicht erreiche  Auf nhc verzeihen die bosse ein gewisses maß an fehlern. in hardmodes nicht aber deswegen heißen sie auch hardmodes. wenn ich in meinem gilden 25er schaue wie kontinuierlich 10 leute sterben im feuer oder anderem und der boss trotzdem liegt dann sollten die fights toleranz haben oder?
au wie hab ich auf den masturbationsquerverweis gewartet  sogar mit freundin komponente! 



> Richtig! Nur glaub nicht, dass die späteren Encounter nicht mindestens schon ein paar Teile von den vorderen Bosse benötigen. Höheres Gear macht es nämlich dort entspannter. Das Prinzip scheinst Du wieder nicht verstanden zu haben, deswegen erkläre ich es Dir nochmal. Für die guten Gruppen ist 346er Gear sicherlich ausreichend, wenn keine Fehler passieren und jeder die Taktik im Schlaf beherrscht. Die Vergangenheit von WoW hat aber gezeigt, dass viele "Casual"-Gruppen durchaus eine Equip-Stufe höher benötigen um ähnlich erfolgreich die Bosse zu killen. Aber das geht natürlich nicht. Richtig, LILA soll ja was besonderes sein, man will sich von den Noobs abheben. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



und wenn ich dir jetzt sage das man mit 5-10mal an nem boss wipen und ein wenig aufmerksamkeit und der rechenformel 1+1=2 80% der bosse auch mit mittelmäßig begabten spielern legen kann zerstöre ich damit dein weltbild? ja? gut 



> Na dann hoffe mal! Ich hoffe, dass nicht ganz Japan verseucht wird. Aber so unterschiedlich sind die Prioritäten.



wtf?



> Oha, schwerer Tobak, sowas ähnliches sagte Adolf Nazi auch einmal. Man sollte sich genau überlegen, wie man sich ausdrückt!



Langsam drückt sich mir der Glaube auf das du ein linker Germanistikstudent aus Göttingen bist 
Die schweifen auch auf alle Pseudoargumente aus wenn ihnen die richtigen, was meist sehr schnell ist, ausgehen 



> Trink lieber 2! Oder laß WoW lieber sein, sonst bekommst Du noch einen Herzinfakt. Und das wollen wir ja nicht.



Solange es in WoW so spaßmacher wie dich gibt werde ich auf jeden mit einem lachen im gesicht sterben


----------



## Hamstax (16. März 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Deine Liste der Easy Mode Nerfs ist vielleicht etwas drastisch. Man kann den Schwierigkeitsgrad über viele Wege steuern: weniger Adds, weniger Boss/Adds Lebenspunkte, weniger eingehender Schaden, höherer Manareg, etc. Auch ein Buff ähnlich wie in ICC wäre denkbar, aber frei einstellbar, zb von 0-50. Möglich wäre da vieles damit alle auf ihre Kosten kommen, wird aber wahrscheinlich nie umgesetzt werden, da es Entwicklungszeit-/geld braucht.
> 
> Über den Schwierigkeitsgrad wird man immer disktutieren können, deshalb wäre es ja ideal diesen flexibler/dynmischer machen zu können.



gut das diese liste auch nur ein witz war 
aber ich unterstütze den vorschlag von dem grauen raidbossklotz der sich nicht wehrt
das sollte auch dem letzten an trivialität genügen und am besten dropt er für alle die maximale anzahl an tragbaren epics udn das incl secondspec!


----------



## Skelettkrieger (16. März 2011)

Hamstax schrieb:


> ...



sehr gut und sehr richtig


----------



## Riyuki (16. März 2011)

Also ich fand Wotlk auch besser.

Nicht jetzt unbedingt wegen der "leichtigkeit", die die Raids und Heros mitbrachten, denn ich mag den Schwierigkeitsgrad von den Heros momentan. 
Klar es wurde ein wenig generft, die meisten Leute haben gutes Gear, und Anfangs in den ersten Heros wars nur eine Qual.
Man hat nur noch gehofft, dass man anständige Leute mit dabei hat, sodass man das heil übersteht.
Aber darum geht es eigentlich garnicht.

Ich kann nicht richtig beschreiben, was es ist, aber es fehlt halt irgendwas in Cataclysm. 
Zum ersten, die Gebiete.

Wie hab ich Dalaran geliebt, ich fand es toll stundenlang in den Sturmgipfeln zu farmen, oder im Becken, ja ich hatte irgendwie dieses "Home sweet Home" Gefühl in Nordend. Es war alles gewohnt, man find sich überall zurecht, ich konnte mich sehr gut mit dem "kalten" Thema anfreunden.
Aber jetzt zu Cataclysm?
Wir hocken alle in OG. Die neuen Gebiete werden nur fürs Questen besucht, und irgendwie..find ich die neuen Gebiete nicht sooo pralle. 
In keinem kommt mir dieses Gefühl, wie in Wotlk.

Und dann der Oberkiller. Die IDs.
Ich hab es geliebt!
Da konnte ich mit meiner Gilde gemütlich den 10er Raid gehen, und am Wochenende mich mit meinen Freunden zu einem 25er zu trollen.
Es hat Spaß gemacht, dass man nicht nur an einen Raid gebunden ist, sondern man beides gehen konnte, wie man halt lustig war. 
Und ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man das ändern musste. "Damit man nicht gezwungen ist, 25er zusätzlich zu gehen" war ja irgendwie das Argument von Blizzard. Ja, super. Wer wird denn da gezwungen?
Wenn man nicht noch Lust hat, die gleichen Bosse im 25er zu legen, dann hat man es eben gelassen, da wurde niemand gezwungen.
Jetzt werden aber die bestraft, die es mochten, beides zu tun, weil ihnen das eigentlich nichts ausgemacht hat. 
Wer wird also im Endeffekt gezwungen?

Ich finde es außerhalb von Raids einfach nur öde. Die Instanzen sind irgendwie alle sehr lieblos, CC braucht heute auch niemand mehr, und trotzdem, sobald jemand irgendeinen Fehler macht, ist die ganze Gruppe bestraft.
Das war zu Wotlk besser. Da konnten nicht so gute Spieler in der Gruppe sein, es war egal, so viel Schaden kann einer nicht anrichten.
Und jetzt? Toll, da werden die anderen 4 Leute "bestraft" wenn einer absolut gegen die Gruppe spielt, sein Ding durchzieht und lernresistent ist. Man kann sie kicken, ja super, und wenn dann noch einer davon kommt? 

Was aber eindeutig besser ist, dass die Raids schwerer sind. Ich mag es, dass dieses Gefühl aufkommt "Puh, endlich geschafft!" wenn man mehrere Stunden an einem Boss rumprobiert, und er dann endlich liegt. Sowas stärkt die Gemeinschaft, da man es zusammen erreicht hat.
Damals konnten gute Leute die schlechteren ausgleichen bei den meisten Bossen, ist heute nicht mehr so.

Achja, ich hab das Klassendesign vergessen. Wie unnötig ist es, die ganzen Klassen dermaßen umzustellen? 
Ich mochte meinen Palaheiler zu Wotlk (jaja, sagt alle 'ihhh 2 tasten spammer!' : ist mir egal, mir hats Spaß gemacht, so ein toller Tankheal zu sein) und ich mochte auch meinen Jäger zu Wotlk. 
Den Paladin mag ich heute auch, keine Frage, aber früher hatte es mehr Spaß gemacht, genauso wie der Jäger.

Sind jetzt nur persönliche Einstellungen, will das nicht verallgemeinern, aber ich fand Wotlk im allgemeinem besser.


----------



## Akium (16. März 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das große Problem in WotLK war ja auch, dass die niedrigeren Raidinstanzen irgendwann komplett überflüssig waren. Heros -> PdK -> ICC; Nax und Ulduar konnte man komplett auslassen. Von daher gehe ich stark davon aus, dass Hero Punkte in Cata nicht ausreichen werden um im aktuellen Raidtier mitzuhalten. 353er Items werden T11 leichter machen, aber wer den T11 Content nicht vorher schon durchhatte, der wird mit 353er Items sicher nichts im T12 Content reißen.




Das glaube ich nicht. Die Leute werden sich T11 für Marken gekauft haben, einige Slots mit Craft-Items/Ruf-Items/BoE-Items belegen, und relativ schnell Teile aus dem neuen Itemlevel für Marken kaufen. 
Die werden nicht stundenlang an Nefarian whipen gehen, um evtl einen Slot zu verbessern. Never ever. 
Die werden genauso wie in WoLk in den neuen Content rennen. Wird er hart, werden sie frustriert sein, wird er leicht haben sie ihren Spaß. Ich glaube nicht, dass alter Content noch grossartig angegangen wird. Allein die Tatsache, dass man die alten Sets für Punkte kaufen kann, und neue Items für Punkte dazukommen, verhindern das. 
Man kann ja jetzt schon mit bissle Gold und Mühe 353 erreichen, ohne je nen Raid von innen gesehn zu haben. T11 wird genauso übersprungen, ganz einfach deswegen, weil man ähnlichen Loot woanders herbekommt.. Wetten ? Loot ist und bleibt der Schlüssel. 


Machen wir uns nix vor... Ohne die entsprechenden Heromarken hätte man in BC auch keinen Kararun mehr vollbekommen. Und wenn dann nur mit Gümmeltwinks, die dann allerdings auch für eher "unentspanntes" raiden gesorgt hätten.^^


Die Items aus ZA/ZG mögen zwar lila sein, wenn ich es jedoch nicht ganz falsch betrachtet hab, sind sie teilweise sehr bescheiden ausgelegt. Blaue 346er mit entsprechenden Sockeln erscheinen mir da oftmals besser. Dazu gibt es z.B. keine Top-Items wie z.B. Trinkets in der Loottable. Wenn ich z.B. meinen kleinen Palatanktwink anschaue, würde der in den beiden Instanzen nur ein Teil finden, was in wirklich weiter bringt, obwohl er noch keinen Raid von innen gesehen hat. Und selbst in dem Fall könnte ich mir nen besseren BoE Drop kaufen. 
Der gesamte Loot erscheint mir so konstruiert, dass er keine besondere Hilfe fürs Raidgeschehen sein wird. Zumindest finde ich ihn eher bescheiden, verglichen mit guten blauen 346ern. 


Ich finde es durchaus sinnvoll den Normalmode zum wirklichen Easymode zu machen (ähnlich ICC 10) und den Hardmode dann als Spielwiese für Leute zu gestalten die wirklich organisiert raiden möchten. So würde wirklich jeder seinen Spaß finden. Die Faceroller könnten sich austoben, und die organisierten Zocker wären auch beschäftigt. Meinetwegen dann nur im Hardmode lila droppen lassen. 
Nur so wird Blizz es auch schaffen, die Leute, die anstatt TV gucken lieber WoW zocken, sowie die Hartgesottenen gleichermaßen im Game zu halten. 
Lassen sie es so wie es jetzt ist, werden ihnen massig "Casuals" flöten gehen.


----------



## RedShirt (16. März 2011)

Hat das Godwin'sche Gesetz wieder zugeschlagen? Sind wir schon bei Drittes-Reich-Vergleiche? 

Oha. Dann sind wir hier fertig =)

@5-10 Wipes
Glaub Atramedes ca. 35 Wipes an 2 Tagen, er lag dennoch nicht, bester Try 50k.
Immer die gleichen und/oder neue Fehler. Ist halt so.


----------



## Super PePe (16. März 2011)

Gleiches Thema anderes Addon: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/82507-das-spiel-hat-keine-wirklich-herausforderung-mehr/page__hl__wolk%20zu%20leicht
Es gibt Dutzende solcher Themen zum Anfang eines Addons und zum Ende. Der Inhalt ist immer der Gleiche. 

Und selbst wenn ihr in der Warteschleife - Questen-Nonhero-Craften-Hero-Raids steckt und nur 6h in der Woche Zeit habt und meint 80% der Spieler geht es so, ist es selbst als noobiger Feierabendzocker in der Zeit bei etwas Koordinierung möglich Bot zu clearen. Mit dem Anspruch da mal fix durchzurennen, müsst ihr allerdings brechen.
Zum Thema Facerollen... jeder nach seiner Fasson, aber bitte verklärt nicht die Welt von WoW. Keiner zu Beginn von BC/Wolk konnte eine Raid instanz im Faceroll durchlaufen. Hier werden einfach 2 Zeiten überlagert. Wer jetzt einfach nur 'chillig' den Abend verbringen will, kann dies facerollend in Naxx tun oder ICC-NH. In 2 Monaten könnt ihr dann facerollend das in BOT tun. 
Auf die in meinen Augen schmerzfreie Einstellung etwas in seiner Freizeit zu tun was einen kein Spaß mehr macht ohne Zwang und dann sich noch darüber mehrfach und in gleicher Leier auszukotzen und sich gegenseitig auf die Schulter zu klopfen, braucht man nicht mehr einzugehen - jeder hat seine Vorlieben zum Thema Lustgewinn. 

Es empfiehlt sich nur an der Stelle einen auf Guttenberg zu machen und aus obigen Link und dem hier sich einige Passagen in eine Textdatei zu kopieren, denn das nächste Addon wird irgendwann kommen.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (16. März 2011)

Riyuki schrieb:


> Und dann der Oberkiller. Die IDs.
> Ich hab es geliebt!
> Da konnte ich mit meiner Gilde gemütlich den 10er Raid gehen, und am Wochenende mich mit meinen Freunden zu einem 25er zu trollen.
> Es hat Spaß gemacht, dass man nicht nur an einen Raid gebunden ist, sondern man beides gehen konnte, wie man halt lustig war.
> ...



Falsch.
ICC25 gab besseren Loot als 10ner aber in beiden gab es BiS teile weshalb viele beides gehen wollten / mussten.
Du kannst jetzt auch Tot4W 10ner machen PSA aber 25er und BoT wieder 10ner.
Schlechtes undurchdachtes Argument


----------



## Shemichaza (16. März 2011)

Ohne alle Seiten durchzulesen gebe ich dem TE irgendwie recht, seit Cata ist mir die Lust an WoW vergangen. Ich war eigentlich nur immer auf PvP ausgelegt nun, seit Cata sind die klassen leider sehr unbalanced was es einem oft schwer macht zu kontern (habe im moment nur 2,5k wertung) deswegen hab ich mich entschieden mal den PvE Aspekt anzuschauen gut, musste durch Hero´s durch und eine neue Gilde suchen und hat auch geklappt bin Raid gekommen und was seh ich da? was sagten alle? Bosse schwieriger ? auf keinsten ! die bosse sind alle auf Farmstatus ausser Al ´akir . am ersten Abend lagen gleich 5 Bosse obwohl ich die Bosse nur aus Guide´s kenn nunja jedem das seine aber für mich ist leider die Lust vergangen jetzt heisst es wohl warten warten warten WoW ist immer noch Genial aber für mich vorbei ^^


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2011)

Riyuki schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man das ändern musste. "Damit man nicht gezwungen ist, 25er zusätzlich zu gehen" war ja irgendwie das Argument von Blizzard. Ja, super. Wer wird denn da gezwungen?
> Wenn man nicht noch Lust hat, die gleichen Bosse im 25er zu legen, dann hat man es eben gelassen, da wurde niemand gezwungen.
> Jetzt werden aber die bestraft, die es mochten, beides zu tun, weil ihnen das eigentlich nichts ausgemacht hat.
> Wer wird also im Endeffekt gezwungen?




Die Spieler wurden von der Community bzw. ihren Gildengruppen 2gezwungen2 bzw. sahen sich gezwungen beides machen zu "müssen", da sie sonst zB. ihrer 10er Gruppe hinterhergehinkt sind und irgendwann gekickt wurden, weil die anderen 9 noch einmal im 25er in der Instanz waren, sich damit für die Instanz im 10er Mode überequippt haben und dann den der nicht auch 25er items hatten irgendwann nicht mehr mittragen wollen (es ist zu bedenken, dass diese Gruppen in ICC vll . gerade mal in beiden Versionen die ersten 4 Bosse regelmäßig "abgefarmt" haben und am 5. Boss immer gewiped sind, wobei irgendwann die Gruppe im 10er gerne zum Schluß kam, das der Einzige der nicht overgeared war mit seinem hinter den Kollegen zurückhinkenden Schaden/seiner Heilung/seinen Lebenspunkten schuld an diesen Wipes war, ohne sich selber zu hinterfragen)...und DIESES Verhalten, da relativ häufig anzutreffen war (gerne auch in Rnd Raids, dort war es eben dann "LfMember ICC 10er, Mindestgearscore von xyz [= nur erreichbar durch 10er UND 25er Drops], Gearcheck OG Bankdach]...


----------



## Baltusrol (16. März 2011)

Blizz hat versucht mit Cata DEN großen Wurf und eine massive Runderneuerung zu starten einen grandiosen Mega-Fail produziert - so meine Meinung.

Warum?

*
*
*Die Talentbäume*

Sicher, eine gute Idee im Ansatz dann aber doch irgendwie gründlich daneben. Absoluter Einheitsbrei und null Individualität.
Ok, mann kann argumentieren das es vorher in etwa auch so war (auf den HC End-Content und Progress bezogen) aber auf dem Weg dahin konnte man munter auch mal ne Hybrid-Verteilung fahren und trotzdem Spaß haben.
Man hatte immer etwas zum tüfteln ob hier oder dort der eine oder andere Punkt ggf. besser aufgehoben war - das ist im Moment nach der Verteilung in Baum A/B/C fast irrelevant.
Kein Theory-Crafting mehr damit jeder das Max aus seinem Char rausholen kann. Nee - nicht wirklich - denn durch das Chaos rund um Mastery und die nahezu permanenten Änderungen und Buffs aller Klassen hat das Chaos nur
einen anderen Schwerpunkt. Für den einen Spec lohnt sich Haste, dann doch wieder Mastery, dann doch wieder Crit etc...

*
*
*Klassenfähigkeiten*

Irgendwie kann im Moment fast jede Klasse alles bzw. wird alles können wenn man den Patchnotes aktuell trauen kann.
DD Klassen wie z.B. ein Schurke hat jetzt einen nicht zu vernachlässigen Selfheal - aus Sicht eines Schurken toll - aber mal ehrlich - wtf? Das letzte was ich mir für meinen Schurken gewünscht hätte wäre ein Self-Heal gewesen.
War es noch zu WotLK Zeiten irgendwie wichtig einen bunten Mix aller Klassen in Raids dabei zu haben hat man jetzt selbst nach nem Ninja-Invite meist fast alle Buffs dabei.
Heilen - Tanken - Schaden, der Unterschied der Klassen ist aktuell so minimal und verwässert das auch hier die Individualität völlig vor die Hunde gegangen ist.

*
*
*PVP / Klassenbalance*

Eins der hohen Ziele der Blizz Entwickler war eine Balance bei den Schadensklassen herbei zu führen - dies auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt PVP.
Nun, PVP aktuell auch  - Sheep/Frog/Stun/Fear/Silence bis der andere vor Wut in die Tastatur beißt - genannt ist weiter von einer echten Balance entfernt als meiner Meinung nach je war.
Heiler sollten auch mal "oom" gehen und jede Klasse sollte im Prinzip ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.

Wer nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist wird umgeburstet was das Zeug hält. "Bring the Player not the class" - ist eher aktuell umgekehrt. Und natürlich das Gear. Einmal CC und dann Feuer frei.
Es gibt aktuell so dermaßen viel CC und nur wenige Gegenmaßnahmen das automatisch die Klasse mit den besten Konter-Möglichkeiten die Nase vorn hat.

Naja - Balance ist nicht möglich -das sollten die Entwickler einfach mal einsehen und aufhören an den Klassen herum zu pfuschen - dann kann man sich auf eine Situation einstellen.


*Alte & Neue Welt*

Ok, die alte Welt wurde komplett überarbeitet und man kann jetzt überall fliegen. Tolle Sache. Auch das mit den Quests ist hier und da recht schick und toll gemacht.
Allerdings - der Content pre 81 ist so dermaßen trivialisiert worden das es manchmal echt schon lächerlich ist. Man wird quasi zum twinken angestachelt da man mit Gildenbonus und Erbstücken so
unglaublich schnell von Level zu Level und Gebiet zu Gebiet hetzt das man von der "schönen alten" Welt fast nichts mehr mitbekommt.
Dabei sind auch die gewählten Klassenrollen eingentlich auch fast nebensächlich. Tanken kann jede Klasse die die Möglichkeit dazu im DF bekommt. Im Prinzip kann aber auch der Waffen-Krieger
auch tanken - ist eigentlich egal da man die Mobs schneller umburstet als die Piep sagen können.

Das bringt dann auch wieder verschiedene Probleme mit sich. In den 3-5 Tagen die man braucht um Klasse X von 0 auf 80 zu bekommen wird dann im Cata Content dann mit Situationen konfrontiert
die man bisher nie erlebt hat und scheitert kläglich. Folglich geht das Winseln in den Foren los und man fordert Buffs für Klasse X oder Y weil man nix reißen kann. PVP ist auch keine Option weil das Gear fehlt.

Fakt ist auch das, wenn man zusätzlich 3-5 Tage investiert um von 80 auf 85 zu kommen und erwartet - jetzt geht es mit Cata richtig los wird eines besseren Belehrt. Farmen, Farmen, Farmen.
Die normalen Instanzen bis man das entsprechende Gear hat, dann nochmal alles auf Hero durchkauen und dann geht es irgendwann auch einmal in die Raids. Extrem langweilig und eine pure Beschäftigungstherapie der
Entwickler um die Leute zum Twinken etc. zu animieren.

Die neuen Gebiete sind kaum in den Cata Inhalt integriert. Man geht zum farmen dorthin - ansonsten steht man in SW rum und wartet das der DF einen in die nächste Instanz bringt.

Da dies Instanzen aber erst ab einem gewissen Gear Fehler verzeihen und wenig fehlertolerant zu spielen sind muss man sich aktuell auf teils enormen Wartezeiten einstellen. Wie immer gilt dies nicht für Heiler oder Tanks
die meist instant den Invite bekommen. Auch wenn es im Prinzip nicht schwer ist - es haben sich trotzdem nicht mehr Spiele für diese Klassenrollen entschieden weil man, wenn etwas schief läuft, der Schuldige ist.

Wenn man allerdings Tank oder Heiler ist = Profit. Ausrüstung und Ruf in Null-komma-Nix gesammelt und weite gehts. Jut, meiner gut funktionierenden Gilde kann man das umschiffen - aber auch hier der "Zwang" dazu sich in Gilden
zu organisieren ist nicht neu - aber so stringent wie aktuell war es noch nie.


*WotLK*

War ein tolles Add-On. Nicht perfekt aber die Story, das Gebiet und auch die Instanzen waren toll - btw...es waren auch mehr Instanzen für Hero- und non-Hero verfügbar = deutlich mehr Content.
Der ICC 30% Buff war zu früh - PDK hätte man auch sein lassen können und Ulduar war einer der schönsten Instanzen die ich gesehen habe. Es kommt nicht ganz an den Flair von Kara ran aber wer damals sich anfing in Naxx zu langweilen
kam in Ulduar auf seine Kosten.

Sicher, gen Ende hin war der Content mit full T10 Equipment lächerlich - aber auch das hat noch irgendwie Spaß gemacht.

Der Einstieg war leicht und Fehler wurden verziehen und man hat langsam auf sein Ziel hinarbeiten können. Dies aktuell zwar genau so aber die Hürden zu Anfangs sind einfach höher und nicht jeder hat wirklich Lust Klasse X/Y zu re-rollen oder dann doch plötzlich den Heiler/Tank zu spielen.

ICC war als Endziel fest in das Spiel integriert und man hat den Weg dahin verstanden - wie aktuell der Bogen zu Deathwing gespannt wird bleibt abzuwarten.
Ich hoffe mit 4.1 kommt wieder etwas mehr Motivation auf denn bei aktuell 6 85´ern fehlt mir echt die Lust wieder und immer wieder die gleichen Instanzen etc. zu besuchen.
Das war zu WotLK Zeiten einfach schicken gelöst.


----------



## Videorecordum (16. März 2011)

Aloha!

Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ist folgende: 

Ich fand WotLK nicht besser - Ich fand es anders.

Für mich stellt sich diese Frage - besser schlechter - gar nicht.

Wieso ich dieser Meinung bin?

Ich und meine Gilde spielen seit WoW-Release zusammen und haben gemeinsam ziemlich viel erlebt.
Wir haben uns in den letzten Jahren auch verändert.
Waren wir zu Beginn eine kleine Familiengilde von 8 Mann, von denen 5 Mann MC und BWL waren, die so ziemlich den ganzen Inhalt des Spieles erkundet haben der für uns interessant erschien,
so waren wir mit BC dann eine kleine Fun-Raidgilde die Karazhan besucht,  mit ein paar Kollegen aus MC und BWL-Raids auch Gruul vermöbelt haben und uns in den Schwarzen Tempel wagten.
(Eher schlecht als recht )
Diese unsere Fun-Raidgilde bestritt dann zu WotLK dann Naxxramas, wo wir zu Anfangs mehr die Verklebung der darin befindlich Bodenfliesen begutachtet haben, als Bosse gesehen.
Haben anschliessend dann in Ulduar auch immer schön einen Schritt nach dem Anderen gemacht, bzw. einen Tod nach dem Andren gestorben.
In PdK dann eher ein kurzweiliges Gastspiel gehalten, da diese "Raid-Instanz" uns weniger zugesagt hat ( nicht von der Erfolgsseite her, sonder eher von der Story ).
Und in der Eiskronenzitadelle dann elendiglich an Sindragosa´s Fähigkeiten verzweifelt sind und auch noch jetzt den Lichkönig nicht gelegt haben.

Aufgrund familiären, beruflichen Veränderungen, sind wir zur Zeit nur mehr 5 regelmäßig aktive Mitglieder die unter der Woche kurz mal die Dailys machen und am Wochenende dann mal Instanzen besuchen.
Wir haben auch jetzt unsere Mains durch sämtliche normalen Instanzen begleitet und beginnen nun unsere ersten Schritte in heroischen Instanzen zu machen um unseren Schmieden, Lederern, Verzauberern und Schneider diese Kugeln zu besorgen so dass wir uns dann bessere Rüstungen basteln können.

Und aus den vielen Erlebnissen, der langen Zeit die wir uns mit diesem Spiel beschäftigt haben, haben wir folgende Lehren gezogen:

_*o  Wir vergleichen nicht was nun, nach den Jahren, von Addon zu Addon, besser gemacht wurde und was schlechter gemacht wurde.
o  Wir gehen da ohne Vorurteil oder so an die Aufgaben und versuchen die zu erledigen.
o  Es hilft doch das ganze Gemecker nichts, das nimmt einem ja nur den Spass den man mit diesem Spiel eigentlich haben sollte*.

_Wir stehen kann man sagen, noch am Anfang des Inhalts von diesem AddOn - nur wissen wir jetzt schon, das wir in dem nächsten halben oder auch ganzem Jahr keine Raids von innen sehen werden.
Was uns aber nicht im Geringsten stört.
Es gibt soviel andres für uns zu sehen und zu tun.

Wir haben Spass daran gehabt und haben ihn noch immer, unsere Charaktäre sogut es uns möglich ist zu beherrschen und uns immer das Hauptziel, den Hauptgrund warum wir WoW spielen, vor Augen gehalten:

Hey, wir wollen und haben Spass!

Unser Fazit ist aber leider folgendes:

*WoW hat sich verändert.
*Teils von Blizzard aus durch AddOns/Patches/Hotfixes, teils durch die Spieler selbst, wobei letzteres eher die Wurzel allen Übels zu sein scheint. ( Nicht alle, aber doch Einige )

Einen schönen Tag euch noch, Baba


----------



## Akium (16. März 2011)

Riyuki schrieb:


> Damals konnten gute Leute die schlechteren ausgleichen bei den meisten Bossen, ist heute nicht mehr so.



Und zu was führt das ? Es steigert den Frust bei allen Beteiligten. Die "Guten" sind gefrustet weil die "schlechten" ihnen den Raid versauen, und es zu drölf Whipes führt, und trotzdem noch die gleichen Fehler gemacht werden. Die "Schlechten" sind gefrustet, weil sie es nicht gebacken bekommen, evtl geflamet werden bzw zu spüren bekommen, dass sie die Fehlerquelle sind. Es führt dazu, dass immer weniger Leute verfügbar sind, und die Raids noch wilder zusammenwürfelt, was wiederum dazu fürt, dass die Raids noch schlechter werden. 


WoW ist mittlerweile ein eher altes Spiel. Viele ehemalige Progressraider haben ganz einfach keine Lust mehr auf die Tretmühle Progress-Raid, weil selbst diejenigen die vollkommen merkbefreit sind, auf die dadurch entstehenden Nebenwirkungen irgendwann keinen Bock mehr haben. Die Luft ist raus. Stundenlang whipen, nach nem 10 Stunden Job. ? 
Ne danke. Das epische Gefühl, wenn der Boss endlich liegt, stellt sich nicht mehr ein. Man zuckt mit den Schultern und das wars. 


Neulinge lernen im gesamten Game überhaupt nix, und stehen dann irgendwann vor einer Wand die kaum zu überwinden erscheint. Eine Lernkurve ist nicht mehr vorhanden, es sei denn irgend ein alter Hase erbarmt sich und nimmt sich ne Menge Zeit und reitet die Leute irgendwo ein.


----------



## Famenio (16. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Falsch.
> ICC25 gab besseren Loot als 10ner aber in beiden gab es BiS teile weshalb viele beides gehen wollten / mussten.
> Du kannst jetzt auch Tot4W 10ner machen PSA aber 25er und BoT wieder 10ner.
> Schlechtes undurchdachtes Argument


Würde ich so nciht sagen.
Sie hätten die Items ja auch angleich können in beiden Mods,
jedoch die einzelnen IDs lassen können.
Ich liebe das Raiden am Spiel, ich gehe mit der Gilde 10-er.
Am Wochenende sitz ich dann manchmal da und weiß nich was ich machen soll, 
also würde ich gerne mal mit meinem Main noch den 25-er besuchen, 
kann ich aber nicht, da ich ja schon ID hab.

Ja ich kann mitm Twink rein, aber ich würde viel lieber mit meinem Main dort nochmal rein.
Naja um das halt ein bisschen zu kompensieren gehe ich halt mit meinem Twink
nochmal durch die ganzen Raids am Wochenende aber das ist halt nicht das gleich
als wenn ich mit meinem Main dort (nochmal) hinein gehen würde ...


----------



## Skelettkrieger (16. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Würde ich so nciht sagen.
> Sie hätten die Items ja auch angleich können in beiden Mods,
> jedoch die einzelnen IDs lassen können.
> Ich liebe das Raiden am Spiel, ich gehe mit der Gilde 10-er.
> ...



Warum hätten sie das machen sollen?
Ahso, damit man 2x die Chance auf sein Wunschitem hat.

Sry hinkt immernoch


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2011)

Baltusrol schrieb:


> *Alte & Neue Welt*
> 
> Ok, die alte Welt wurde komplett überarbeitet und man kann jetzt überall fliegen. Tolle Sache. Auch das mit den Quests ist hier und da recht schick und toll gemacht.
> Allerdings - der Content pre 81 ist so dermaßen trivialisiert worden das es manchmal echt schon lächerlich ist. Man wird quasi zum twinken angestachelt da man mit Gildenbonus und Erbstücken so
> ...




Geht das nur mir so oder überseh ich den Zwang Gildenboni und Erbstücke zu nutzen? Habe ich den übersehen? Muss ich von 1-60 Erbstücke anlegen? Muss ich von 1-60 unbedingt in einer Gilde sein, weil mir sonst etwas immanent wichtiges fehlt und ich das Spiel sonst nicht spielen kann? Wenn ja, klärt mich bitte jemand auf?


----------



## RedShirt (16. März 2011)

Zur 10er - 25er Debatte:

10er Stammraider-Melees mussten Saurfang 25 legen, damit sie ihr BiS Trinket haben konnten.
Super Show. Ähnliches zog sich durch. Sindra 25 das Ausdauertanktrinket - dafür Prof im 10er das Rüstungstrinket.. ho ho ho.

Angleichen? Mit denselben Loottabellen hätte das Konzept dann gelautet: gleicher Content, gleicher Loot, 2x die Woche mit 10 und mit 25 Leuten möglich... was wäre das? Farmen... sonst nix.
Und das Farmen ist sinnfrei und sollte IMHO garnicht möglich sein.
--> hat Blizzard auch so gemacht.

D.h. keiner muß wegen Loot sich auf ne Schlachtzugsgröße festlegen. Und ich will auch garkeine Möglichkeit, nochmal dasselbe jede Woche im 25er oder 10er zu legen. Einmal ist genug.

Das Wegwerf-Prinzip der Marken ist besser gemacht - ich brauch nicht manisch sammeln - bisherige High-Points werden, zusammen mit dem Gear, niedriger. Fertig. Kein Gerechtigkeits-Ehre-Markengedöns.


----------



## Famenio (16. März 2011)

Dann hätte man halt für Die Bosse die man schon gelegt hat ne Lootsperre mit einsetzen können.
Halt fast so ein System wie mit dem Hero-system in ICC oder so.
Blizzard ist doch sosnt nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, 
also würde man auch dafür eine Lösung finden können .... 


RedShirt schrieb:


> D.h. keiner muß wegen Loot sich auf ne Schlachtzugsgröße festlegen. Und ich will auch garkeine Möglichkeit, nochmal dasselbe jede Woche im 25er oder 10er zu legen. Einmal ist genug.


Und nur weil du das so siehst heißt es nicht, 
das es auch so sein muss ... 
gibt genug die meiner Meinung sind


----------



## Zomb2k (16. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Würde ich so nciht sagen.
> Sie hätten die Items ja auch angleich können in beiden Mods,
> jedoch die einzelnen IDs lassen können.
> Ich liebe das Raiden am Spiel, ich gehe mit der Gilde 10-er.
> ...



Wie wärs einfach mal damit am We was zu unternehmen? Mal an die frische Luft? Einen trinken gehen, bowlen gehen, Sport treiben? Gibt soviel sachen die man machen kann um nicht mit seinem Twink in irgend einer gammeligen 2. ID rumzuhängen und es einfach bei einem Char belassen. Ich mein du wirst nicht sterben wenn du am WE das Spiel nciht anrührst, du verpasst auch nichts, oder brauchst dich nachträglich darüber ärgern, dass dein Twink irgendwas nicht bekommen hat was er eigentlich sowieso nicht braucht, da du ja einen Main hast....


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

Und ich wünsch mir ein kleines rosa pony, den weltfrieden und immer hunterloot beim Boss!


Spielt doch einfach... Und wenn es zu schwer oder langweilig ist dann spielt was anderes oder schaltet den pc aus.


----------



## Elito (16. März 2011)

cataclysm hat mich auch sehr enttäuscht, was aber nicht unbedingt heißt das WOTLK besser war. momentan spiele ich nen 70er twink mit levelstopp, genieße BC in vollen zügen und hoffe das irgendwann mal bessere inhaltspatches kommen und cata wieder spaß macht.


----------



## RedShirt (16. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Dann hätte man halt für Die Bosse die man schon gelegt hat ne Lootsperre mit einsetzen können.
> Halt fast so ein System wie mit dem Hero-system in ICC oder so.
> Blizzard ist doch sosnt nicht auf den Kopf gefallen,
> also würde man auch dafür eine Lösung finden können ....



Du meinst, wie flexible Raid IDs, wo man denselben Boss nicht mehr besiegen kann, aber dann dennoch vom 10er in den 25er problemlos wechseln kann....?

Einen Boss ohne sein Loot zu legen - aber dafür mehrfach... würde nette neue Probleme schaffen IMHO.
Gilden würden dann keine Twinkraids machen, sondern mit einigen gut ausgerüsteten einige schlechtere "hochziehen" im 25er. Gabs ja schon, hätte man praktisch ID-Freiheit (die täglichen / wöchentlichen IDs gibts aus gutem Grund) wärs aber extremer.


----------



## Zomb2k (16. März 2011)

Wie alle am heulen sind, dabei gibt es soviel schönere Dinge im Leben als sich andauernd über irgend einen Quark zu unterhlaten/zu flamen oder zu diskutieren, der mit normalem Menschenverstand ganz einfach zu akzeptieren/tollerieren wäre.
Es könnte alles so schön, wenn einem nicht im laufe der Zeit alle Menschen immer gleich alles so runtermachen würden, aufgrund einiger Dinge die ihnen nicht ganz so toll gefallen.

Im Grunde ist es ganz einfach, ihr haltet einfach den Mund, findet das Spiel im großen und ganzen gut und spielt. Ihr findet euch mit diversen Dingen einfach ab und akzeptiert es was Blizz aus dem Game macht. Ob nun alles Pfannkuchen ist, sei mal dahingestellt, aber solange der positive Teil überwiegt, und es einem Spaß macht, ist doch alles gut oder?

Es gefällt euch nicht, zockt was anderes und geht der restlichen Community doch einfach nicht weiter auf die Eier. Schaut ab und an mal wieder rein und testet, ob es euch wieder gefällt, das heißt aber nicht das hier jedes zweite Thema in diesem Forum leider davon handeln muss wie kacke doch alles ist, alle am meckern sind, irgendwas nostalgisches vermissen, oder der Meinung sind andere in der Luft zu zerreissen, weil sie anderer Meinung sind.

Jedem das seine, jedem das was Spaß macht, jedem das beste. Wer nostalgisch vernlagt ist, kann ja 60er, 70er und 80er raids machen, oder einfach mal nach draussen gehen, Fahrrad fahren, murmeln schubsen, oder Pony reiten gehen...

Gruß,
Zomb


----------



## Cera2 (16. März 2011)

BC > Classic > Cata > Wotlk

Wotlk war nicht gut (außer die Levelgebiete). Einzige gute Tat: Todesritter


----------



## Anemsis (16. März 2011)

@Hamstax



> Langsam drückt sich mir der Glaube auf das du ein linker Germanistikstudent aus Göttingen bist
> Die schweifen auch auf alle Pseudoargumente aus wenn ihnen die richtigen, was meist sehr schnell ist, ausgehen



Ich hab wirklich selten so gelacht.  Schön dass ich Dein Weltbild nicht erfüllen kann. Großes Sorry. Ich bin Vater von einem kleinen Sohn, deswegen kann ich auch erst ab 20 Uhr ab und an mal ingame kommen, habe Physik studiert, darin sogar promoviert, wo Du noch in 90min Vorlesungen Konzentration heucheln mußt. Aber ja, da ich weiß, dass der Anteil an Studenten in WoW sehr hoch ist (nein, als Student hab ich das Spiel noch nicht gezockt), kann ich mich als Berufstätiger ganz locker zurück lehnen, denn ich weiß, dass alles, was man in diesem Spiel erreichen kann, virtuell ist. Und nein, ich habe auch mal in einer Progress-Raid-Gilde erfolgreich Sunwell gecleart. Trotzdem muß ich das nicht mehr haben, wenn ich abends nach der Arbeit kaputt bin und zum Abspannen noch etwas mit meiner Frau WoW zocken will. Und genau deswegen bin ich auch nicht mehr mit Cata zufrieden, weil für erfolgreiches Raiden (und ich rede von mehr als 2 Bossen am Abend) eben volle Konzentration nötig ist, die ich persönlich nicht geben kann und auch nicht mehr will. Sorry, wenn richtiges Arbeiten eben doch mehr anstrengt, als 3mal die Woche zu 'ner Germanistik-Vorlesung zu latschen und sich berieseln zu lassen.


----------



## LubuLegend (16. März 2011)

3.1 > 3.1 > 3.1 > all


----------



## Technocrat (16. März 2011)

Zomb2k schrieb:


> Es gefällt euch nicht, zockt was anderes und geht der restlichen Community doch einfach nicht weiter auf die Eier. Schaut ab und an mal wieder rein und testet, ob es euch wieder gefällt, das heißt aber nicht das hier jedes zweite Thema in diesem Forum leider davon handeln muss wie kacke doch alles ist, alle am meckern sind, irgendwas nostalgisches vermissen, oder der Meinung sind andere in der Luft zu zerreissen, weil sie anderer Meinung sind.


Hey, Meckern und Nörgeln sind die Lieblingstätigkeiten der Deutschen, gefolgt von Heruntermachen, Vermiesen und Durch-den-Dreck ziehen. Das alles machen sie noch lieber als WoW spielen, Sex haben oder das Auto waschen und also ist es nur natürlich, das auch und gerade in einem Spieleforum dem Volkssport "Schlechtmachen" gefrönt wird.


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> @HamstaxUnd nein, ich habe auch mal in einer Progress-Raid-Gilde erfolgreich Sunwell gecleart. Trotzdem muß ich das nicht mehr haben, wenn ich abends nach der Arbeit kaputt bin und zum Abspannen noch etwas mit meiner Frau WoW zocken will. Und genau deswegen bin ich auch nicht mehr mit Cata zufrieden, weil für erfolgreiches Raiden (und ich rede von mehr als 2 Bossen am Abend) eben volle Konzentration nötig ist, die ich persönlich nicht geben kann und auch nicht mehr will. Sorry, wenn richtiges Arbeiten eben doch mehr anstrengt, als 3mal die Woche zu 'ner Germanistik-Vorlesung zu latschen und sich berieseln zu lassen.





Aber zwingt dich wer raiden zu gehen, wenn es denn so unentspannend ist?


Entspannt könntest du zB am Flüsschen in Uldum deinen Angel-Skill hochtreiben.

Die Plants-Vs-Zombie Daily machen....

In Ragefire die Bosse nackt mit blossen Fäusten vermöbeln....


Oder du machst einfach normale Inis, oder Heros...und früher oder später, und das ganz sicher, gibt es jetzt aktuelle T-Sets für Punkte und ein Generfe der jetzigen Raids, eben wenn neue kommen...


Oder du ziehst dir einen Twink hoch, oder,oder,oder.....mal ganz ehrlich, die jetztigen Raids bzw. Loot von denen - wieviel % des gesamten Spielinhaltes machen die aus....


Ich kann mom. darauf gut und gerne verzichten....


----------



## Famenio (16. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Du meinst, wie flexible Raid IDs, wo man denselben Boss nicht mehr besiegen kann, aber dann dennoch vom 10er in den 25er problemlos wechseln kann....?
> 
> Einen Boss ohne sein Loot zu legen - aber dafür mehrfach... würde nette neue Probleme schaffen IMHO.
> Gilden würden dann keine Twinkraids machen, sondern mit einigen gut ausgerüsteten einige schlechtere "hochziehen" im 25er. Gabs ja schon, hätte man praktisch ID-Freiheit (die täglichen / wöchentlichen IDs gibts aus gutem Grund) wärs aber extremer.


Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei 
Es gibt nur eine 10-er und eine 25-er ID.
Hat man aber als erstes die 10-er ID bestritten, 
bekommt man eine "Loot-ID" für den 25-er.
Als Fehlermeldung kommt dann 

"Dieser Gegenstand kann der Person nicht zugewiesen werden, da er schon eine ID auf den Loot hat"

Sogesehen kann er aus Spaß im 25-er mitgehen, kann aber den Boss den er im 10-er schon gelegt hat die Woche keinen Loot mehr von diesem bekommen. Sollte er aber einen Boss im 25-er legen, welchen er im 10-er noch nicht gelegt hat, kann er an dem Loot beteiligt werden.

Somit hat er nicht die Chance auf eine doppelte Lootchance, jedoch aber die Chance einmal im 10-er und einmal im 25-er zu raiden.
Sowas wäre doch wohl nciht allzuschwer für Blizzard und ich denke sehe darin auch keine Vor- bzw. Nachteile anderen Spielern gegenüber, da er ja trotzdem nur einmal den Loot von dem Boss pro Woche bekommen kann ...


----------



## Akium (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Trotzdem muß ich das nicht mehr haben, wenn ich abends nach der Arbeit kaputt bin und zum Abspannen noch etwas mit meiner Frau WoW zocken will. Und genau deswegen bin ich auch nicht mehr mit Cata zufrieden, weil für erfolgreiches Raiden (und ich rede von mehr als 2 Bossen am Abend) eben volle Konzentration nötig ist, die ich persönlich nicht geben kann und auch nicht mehr will. Sorry, wenn richtiges Arbeiten eben doch mehr anstrengt, als 3mal die Woche zu 'ner Germanistik-Vorlesung zu latschen und sich berieseln zu lassen.



Richtig. Exakt meine meine Meinung. Ich kenne haufenweise Leute, denen mittlerweile das "sportliche" Raiden mittlerweile vollkommen abgeht, und die abends noch ein bisschen daddeln wollen. Ich fand ICC ohne Buff war vollkommen richtig balanciert. 
Der Buff ansich war auch nicht verkehrt, steig nur viel zu schnell an, und ICC war grundsätzlich viel zu lange der einzige Content.


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> ...




Kein Loot bei Bossen? Bedenke: a) wird damit zu immensen Auswüchsen des Phänomens "ich und meine Freunde ziehen ein paar Noobs durch die 25er Raids, gegen ganz ganz ganz ganz viel Gold, denn selber haben wir ja nichts davon, weil es keinen Loot gibt" angestiftet oder eher noch wahrscheinlicher b) keiner geht mehr 25er(oder 10er), was den geldwerten Aufwand für dieses Lootsystem zu hoch macht, weil nur die wenigsten rein aus Spaß in eine Instanz gehen, vll. 15 mal sterben und Repkosten "farmen" u, nichts dafür zu "erhalten" (Tatsache, ein großer Teil der Spielerschaft ging beide IDs nur, weil es in beiden Loot gab und nicht aus Spaß an den Bossbegegnungen, die sind nämlich beim 30 mal [=nur 15Woche a 2 Raid-IDs] dem selben Typen nämlich nicht mehr wirklich gegegeben, siehe ICC), dass sie da waren oder um es kurz zu sagen: der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor wäre einfach zu hoch um auch nur über die Entwicklung so eines "Systems" nachzudenken...


----------



## Anemsis (16. März 2011)

@Kwatamehn

Wer sagt denn, dass ich darauf Lust habe? Warum kommt immer wieder als Antwort, "Na dann laß es doch mit dem Raiden!"? Muß denn Raiden gleichbedeutend mit viel Zeit, hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad, Frust usw. sein? Ich denke nein, denn Blizzard hat in WotLK gezeigt, dass es anders geht. Es wird immer gerne gesagt, dass die normalen Inis für Casuals gut genug sind und die Heros für die Pro-Gamer. Na gut, dann kann es doch auch sein, dass die normalen Raids für die Casuals sein können und die Hero-Fassung für die, die mehr wollen und können. Mit WotLK hatten wir damals ungefähr 3 Monate nach Beginn die meisten Erfolge für den Protodrachen im 10er geschafft, mit den besten Spielern aus unserer Raidgilde, die vorher noch erfolgreich in SW war. Wenn ich jetzt mal auf unseren Server gucke, wer alles den Cataclysm-Raider-Erfolg hat, na? Keiner, kein einziger! Ist das gut, dass dieser Teil des Spiels nur ganz ganz wenigen vorbehalten bleibt? Findet Ihr das richtig?

Ich sage nochmal, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Cata-Raids überzogen ist, einfach deswegen, weil man nicht garantieren kann, dass alle 10 oder alle 25 keine Fehler machen. Diese "Nullfehlertoleranz" hat man leider heutzutage selbst schon in den Heros, wo man wegen einem Fail schnell mal gekickt wird. Leider Gottes, bin ich da auch öfters geneigt gewesen, dafür möchte ich mich bei denjenigen gerne entschuldigen.


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei
> Es gibt nur eine 10-er und eine 25-er ID.
> Hat man aber als erstes die 10-er ID bestritten,
> bekommt man eine "Loot-ID" für den 25-er.
> ...



Du checkst es nicht oder? Wenn man ohne lootrecht den Boss nochmal legen kann in 10er oder 25er dann zieht man einfach im 25er noch paar grüne twinks mit und gibt denen den loot...
Riesen Mist was du da schreibst.


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> @Kwatamehn
> 
> Wer sagt denn, dass ich darauf Lust habe? Warum kommt immer wieder als Antwort, "Na dann laß es doch mit dem Raiden!"? Muß denn Raiden gleichbedeutend mit viel Zeit, hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad, Frust usw. sein? Ich denke nein, denn Blizzard hat in WotLK gezeigt, dass es anders geht. Es wird immer gerne gesagt, dass die normalen Inis für Casuals gut genug sind und die Heros für die Pro-Gamer. Na gut, dann kann es doch auch sein, dass die normalen Raids für die Casuals sein können und die Hero-Fassung für die, die mehr wollen und können. Mit WotLK hatten wir damals ungefähr 3 Monate nach Beginn die meisten Erfolge für den Protodrachen im 10er geschafft, mit den besten Spielern aus unserer Raidgilde, die vorher noch erfolgreich in SW war. Wenn ich jetzt mal auf unseren Server gucke, wer alles den Cataclysm-Raider-Erfolg hat, na? Keiner, kein einziger! Ist das gut, dass dieser Teil des Spiels nur ganz ganz wenigen vorbehalten bleibt? Findet Ihr das richtig?
> 
> Ich sage nochmal, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Cata-Raids überzogen ist, einfach deswegen, weil man nicht garantieren kann, dass alle 10 oder alle 25 keine Fehler machen. Diese "Nullfehlertoleranz" hat man leider heutzutage selbst schon in den Heros, wo man wegen einem Fail schnell mal gekickt wird. Leider Gottes, bin ich da auch öfters geneigt gewesen, dafür möchte ich mich bei denjenigen gerne entschuldigen.




Welchen protodrachen am Anfang von wotlk?? Den aus naxx? Den hatten nur sehr wenige!


----------



## Metadron72 (16. März 2011)

zum glück interessiert blizz dass nich die bohne was wir hier schreiben 
und die mecker hanses hören hoffentlich auf, was aber eh nicht passieren wird. seltsamerweise spielen immer alle meckernd weiter, schon schlimm son spiel zwang.

ich bin da ma wieder bissl arbeiten, und heute abend dann bissl mit den gildis zocken und mich mit ihnen über threads wie diese hier amüsieren.


----------



## Famenio (16. März 2011)

Drakkari schrieb:


> Du checkst es nicht oder? Wenn man ohne lootrecht den Boss nochmal legen kann in 10er oder 25er dann zieht man einfach im 25er noch paar grüne twinks mit und gibt denen den loot...
> Riesen Mist was du da schreibst.


Und das kann man jetzt nicht machen?
Ich denke nur an LK hero ... 
Für Gold haben se den Titel verkauft und Loot war dort mit eingeschlossen.
Es war also nichts anderes. Content clear, also zieht man jetzt andere durch.

Ich glaube du bist hier der Null-Checker, bzw Null-denker ... 
Schalte mal bitte ein paar Gehirnzellen ein, bevor du hier mit dein Sprüchen kommst.


----------



## Anemsis (16. März 2011)

> Welchen protodrachen am Anfang von wotlk?? Den aus naxx? Den hatten nur sehr wenige!



Auf welchen Server hast du denn gespielt? Den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 konnte man sich durchaus erspielen.


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> ...




Tur mir leid, wenn "entspanntes Raiden" für dich bedeutet, den gesamten Encounter der aktuellen Tier-"Saison" an den 2 bis 3 Abenden á 2-max. 3h pro Abend zu legen, ist es logisch, dass dies ohne entsprechende Gruppe, mit passendem Equip und vll. auch "Verbissenheit", nicht möglich ist (so wie es in WotLk aber möglich war, alle 12 Bosse des letzten Raidtiers in 2 solchen Abenden zu "clearen"). Allerdings hat Blizzard genau dies bedacht und den Raidtier (und das auch für alle weiteren Tiers in ähnlicher Form angekündigt, Feuerlande zB. wird gerüchteweise mit einem neuen "Flügelsystem" aufwarten) in mehrere kürzere Raids aufgeteilt, was es auch Leuten wie uns, die nicht so pralle equipt sind und die wir nicht alles auf Firstkill raiden, in den 2 bis 3 Abenden und den vorher erwähnten Stunden zumindest einen der Raids zu "clearen" um uns in der nächsten Woche vll. den nächten Raid "vorzunehmen". Keiner wird gezwungen auf biegen und brechen alle 12 Bosse innerhalb einer ID-Woche zu leeren, und keiner der Bosse ist so schwer, dass nicht zumindest ein Großteil des besuchten Raids in der gegebenen Zeit besiegt wird, auch wenn man vll. an einem Boss die eine Woche mal etwas länger probiert bis man weiß, was man alles beachten muss und wie man wo zu "reagieren" oder "agieren" hat


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Und das kann man jetzt nicht machen?
> Ich denke nur an LK hero ...
> Für Gold haben se den Titel verkauft und Loot war dort mit eingeschlossen.
> Es war also nichts anderes. Content clear, also zieht man jetzt andere durch.
> ...



Ja aber man musste zumindest seine EIGENE id verballern! Und nicht noch ein 2.mal einfach so reingehen^^ 
Stell dir vor man macht psa25 clear und geht dann mit paar Gruppen mit jeweils einem twink oder Random nochmal rein und lootet das selbe nochmal im 10er, dann halt für den der noch nicht im 25er dabei war^^ ach hättn die progressgilden einen Spaß mit deiner Lösung 
Denk mal nach Nappl


----------



## Drakkari (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Auf welchen Server hast du denn gespielt? Den
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du ihn denn?? Ich nicht! Und außerdem wurde er rausgenommen. Sei mal ehrlich: was bringt es wenn der raiddrake sehr easy zu erspielen ist? Dann kann ich auch auf dem Bronzedrachen reiten! Weil ein Mount soll nunmal was besonderes sein das man nur unter bestimmten Umständen bekommt - dropluck oder raidskill!
Aber nicht als Massenware!!


----------



## Tomratz (16. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Achja ich rede die ganze Zeit von einem DD, Heiler hatten zu WotlK 4min Wartezeit und Tanks einen Imstant bis 4sec invite.




Widerspruch. Ich habe auch zu WotlK Zeiten einen Heiler gespielt und mit ner Wartezeit von nur 4 Minuten hätte ich Saltos vor Freude 
geschlagen.


Aber mal was ganz anderes. Ist es wirklich notwendig, dass sich Leute hier im Forum anflamen, nur weil sie unterschiedlicher Meinung
sind?, reicht es nicht aus, seine eigene Meinung darzulegen und gut ist?


BTT:
Ich persönlich bin mit Cata sehr zufrieden, gerade weil es schwieriger geworden ist, das habe ich, so glaub ich zumindest, vor ein paar
Seiten schon mal geschrieben.

Ja, auch ich fluche öfter mal, wenn ich in total bescheuerte Herogruppen komme, gehe auch mal aus einer Gruppe raus und nehm den
Dungeondeserteur in Kauf, wenn ich auf absolut lernresistente Leute treffe. Wenn allerdings erkennbar ist, dass sich jeder bemüht, 
die Ini sauber zu spielen und dann eben mal Flüchtigkeitsfehler passieren, jemand nen DC oder Lags hat, dann bleib ich auch nach
dem 4. oder 5. Wipe mit dabei und freu mich, wenn wir die Ini doch noch packen. Das war nicht immer so, am Anfang hab ich die 
Heroinis gemieden wie die Pest, gerade weil so viele lernresistente Leute dabei waren, die noch nach WotlK-Manier durch die Inis
wollten, das hat sich inzwischen um einiges verbesssert.

Ja, wir haben mit der Gilde auch erst den PvP-Boss und Halfus gelegt, aber wir versuchen es von ID zu ID immer wieder und es macht
Spaß, zu sehen wie wir uns verbessern. Wenn ich mir dann Leute ansehe, die unsere Gilde zu Anfang Cata verlassen haben, weil sie
in einer eigenen "Raidgilde" besser vorankommen wollten, nun aber im Content noch hinter uns sind (so viel geht hinter uns eigentlich
nicht mehr), dann frag ich mich, ob wir nicht doch auf dem richtigen Weg sind? (sind wir meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach).

Ich habe zu den Leuten gehört, die am Ende von Lutschking nach schwierigerem Content geschrieben haben, gefühlt waren das 90% 
der Community (ich sage extra gefühlt, das war *mein subjektives* Empfinden). Jetzt muss ich halt auch damit leben, dass es tatsächlich
schwerer geworden ist, dass ich als Heiler nicht mehr Flashheal dauerspammen kann und mehr auf meinen Manahaushalt aufpassen muss.

Ich habe, auf dem Weg zu 85 und zur Raidfertigkeit (obwohl, mit durchschnittlichem Ilevel von 344 bin ich per Definition ja noch gar 
nicht Raidready) meinen Priester neu zu spielen lernen müssen, aber gerade das war es, was die Sache spannend gemacht hat.

Zu sehen, wie sich Veränderungen im Heilverhalten, andere Sockelungen, umschmieden, Talentverteilung, auf meine Heilleistung aus-
wirken.

Nicht zuletzt die Tatsache, dass ich in meiner Gilde trotz meines noch nicht sooooooo überimbaroxxorequip nen festen Platz im 10er
habe, sagt mir, dass ich auf einem richtigen Weg bin und es eben nicht nur mit dem Ruf nach Nerfs getan ist, sondern dass man sich
mal selbst an die Nase fassen sollte und selbst was zur Verbesserung des eigenen Char tun kann. Und wer jetzt schreibt, dass man
an unserem "Erfolg" sehen kann, dass wir eben doch nur Noobs sind, wo eben dann notgedrungen jemand mit meinem "Gammel-
equip" mitdarf, der soll mit den bescheidenen Mitteln, die uns zur Verfügung stehen, erstmal Halfus legen, vom PvP-Witzbold will ich
hier nicht reden.

Wir sind mit dem, was wir ohne ständige "Gildenwerbung" im Handelschannel erreichen können, zufrieden und bleiben lieber ein
kleiner, aufeinander eingeschworener Haufen, mag es auch wesentlich länger dauern, bis wir mal Cho'gall oder wen auch immer
sehen.


----------



## Famenio (16. März 2011)

Ja das mag sein ... 
aber dann wäre auch den ganzen rumheulern hier geholfen, z.T., da dadurch dann die die zu faul sind alleine was zu erreichen, keine Ausdauer haben lange an dem Content zu sitzen oder einfach "keine Zeit" haben, dann viel schneller und auch mehr Leute durchgezogen werden können ... 
Du Dulli  

Ich beziehe mich da nicht mit ein,
da ich schon lange genug an dem Content sitze 
und immernoch nicht viel erreicht habe, 
aber trotzdem es imemr wieder mit der Gilde versuche
und nicht anfange rum zu heulen ...


----------



## Anemsis (16. März 2011)

@Derulu

Doch, genau das möchte ich. Es muß möglich sein, dass man bei 3 Abenden a 3h, was 9h! die Woche bedeutet, den Raid-Content bestreiten kann, zumindest auf Normal. Wer es schwerer und ein anders gefärbtes T11 haben möchte, kann sich gerne an Hero-Mode versuchen.

@Drakkari

Ich hab den Drachen leider nicht bekommen, mit meinem damaligen Main, weil ich a) nur 2. Tank in der Gilde war und das bedeutete, dass mir damals Sart3d gefehlt hat und b) ich im Urlaub war, als der Unsterblich-Run gemacht wurde. Der Drache wurde im übrigen von der Gilde 2 Wochen vor Patch 3.1 erspielt, was irgendwann Anfang März war, also ähnlich zu dem, was jetzt an Zeit vergangen ist. Und nein, der Metaerfolg war kein Selbstläufer. Und nun darfst Du mal in den Meldungen der besten Gilden von jetzt kramen. Es ist keine Woche her, dass der Cata-Raiderfolg von einer Gilde weltweit das erste Mal geschafft wurde. Ist das gut so?


----------



## Nexilein (16. März 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Die Leute werden sich T11 für Marken gekauft haben, einige Slots mit Craft-Items/Ruf-Items/BoE-Items belegen, und relativ schnell Teile aus dem neuen Itemlevel für Marken kaufen.
> Die werden nicht stundenlang an Nefarian whipen gehen, um evtl einen Slot zu verbessern. Never ever.
> Die werden genauso wie in WoLk in den neuen Content rennen. Wird er hart, werden sie frustriert sein, wird er leicht haben sie ihren Spaß. Ich glaube nicht, dass alter Content noch grossartig angegangen wird. Allein die Tatsache, dass man die alten Sets für Punkte kaufen kann, und neue Items für Punkte dazukommen, verhindern das.
> Man kann ja jetzt schon mit bissle Gold und Mühe 353 erreichen, ohne je nen Raid von innen gesehn zu haben. T11 wird genauso übersprungen, ganz einfach deswegen, weil man ähnlichen Loot woanders herbekommt.. Wetten ? Loot ist und bleibt der Schlüssel.



Mir geht es ja auch um die Leute die momentan nicht raiden, da sie entweder keine Zeit für einen Stammraid haben, oder den Content als zu schwierig empfinden; und das scheinen ja nicht wenige zu sein. Du hast ja vollkommen recht, dass man heute schon ohne Raid auf 350+ Equip kommen kann, aber scheinbar reicht das bei vielen nicht. Und genau die werden sich mit T11 für Heromarken bestimmt nicht im T12 Content vergnügen, denn dann wären sie heute mit 346+ Gear schon im T11 Content unterwegs.

Es ist ja auch nicht unnormal "alte" Raids abzuklappern. Bis PdK zu Lichking-Zeiten war es vollkommen egal ob man im ersten, zweiten oder letzen Raidtier unterwegs war. Ich habe früher nie gelesen _"lol, ihr Noobs seid noch in MC, wir haben BWL schon clear"_...
Das man laut Forenmeinung beim Progress ein Tempo an den Tag legen muss als ginge es bei 95% der Raids um World-First-Kills ist genauso neumodisch wie dämlich. Genauso schwachsinnig ist es es Content überspringen zu wollen, denn wenn die Raidbosse Spaß machen, dann ist es relativ egal in welcher Instanz sie stehen. Von daher bin ich überzeugt, dass viele mit Patch 4.3 mit besserem Equip gerne PSA und die Bastion raiden werden.


----------



## Masterio (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> @Derulu
> 
> Doch, genau das möchte ich. Es muß möglich sein, dass man bei 3 Abenden a 3h, was 9h! die Woche bedeutet, den Raid-Content bestreiten kann, zumindest auf Normal. Wer es schwerer und ein anders gefärbtes T11 haben möchte, kann sich gerne an Hero-Mode versuchen.



und genau das kann man...sogar mit nur zwei abenden. es sind zwar nicht zwölf bosse die down gehen werden, aber immerhin elf...


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> @Derulu
> 
> Doch, genau das möchte ich. Es muß möglich sein, dass man bei 3 Abenden a 3h, was 9h! die Woche bedeutet, den Raid-Content bestreiten kann, zumindest auf Normal. Wer es schwerer und ein anders gefärbtes T11 haben möchte, kann sich gerne an Hero-Mode versuchen.




Die Aussage dazu von Blizzard war (auch in Zusammenhang mit der ID Zusammenlegung) in etwa so (ist jetzt aus dem Gedächtnis zitiert, wurde sicher anders gesagt aber sinngemäß stimmt es so): "Keiner soll gezwungen werden jeden Abend oder einen Großteil der Woche der Woche in den Raids zu verbringen. Deswegen wird es zukünftig nur noch eine ID pro Boss geben, da es nicht Sinn und Zweck sein soll auch den 25er Content besuchen zu müssen obwohl man eigentlich nur 10er Raids mag und die anderen einem nicht zusagen. In diesem Zusammenhang wollen wir uns auch von dem System der "langen" Raids, die ein komplettes Raidtier abdecken wie es Naxxramas, Ulduar oder Eiskrone der Fall war, verabschieden. Wir wollen viel lieber, dass Spieler, die nicht so viel Zeit haben, diese Woche den einen Raid besuchen, die nächste Woche einen anderen, die Woche darauf wieder einen anderen, was auch für die Spieler abwechslungsreicher machen sollte als Woche für Woche die selben Bosse zu töten um zu dem Einen zu kommen, an dem noch "gearbeitet" werden muss, weshalb zukünftige Raids weniger Bosse beinhalten werden, auch wenn sich die Bossanzahl pro Tier in etwa die Waage halten wird. Natürlich steht es euch frei, auch weiterhin alle Bosse innerhalb einer ID zu töten  "....


----------



## RedShirt (16. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei



Ne, ich hab  Dich schon verstanden  und erklärt.
Meine Nachposter haben meine möglichen Antworten schon abgedeckt.

Zusammengefasst: Die Leute raiden eine ID seriös mit Stamm, und eine ID gehn sie als Mietsöldner (verkaufe mich, 15k DPS, für 500g/Boss. Habe 12/12 und 5/13. ID 10 genutzt, ID 25 frei). Weil Loot / Punkte gibts ja net.
Oder die Gilde zieht halt n paar Leute dann durch. Auf alle Fälle: Ungenügend.




Anemsis schrieb:


> @Kwatamehn
> 
> Wer sagt denn, dass ich darauf Lust habe? Warum kommt immer wieder als Antwort, "Na dann laß es doch mit dem Raiden!"? Muß denn Raiden gleichbedeutend mit viel Zeit, hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad, Frust usw. sein? Ich denke nein, denn Blizzard hat in WotLK gezeigt, dass es anders geht.



Das Ding ist, daß die Heros für Dich + Gildenkollegen schon problematisch sind, wegen, Du erwähntest, "Nullfehlertoleranz".
Der Sinn ist: die Encounter so gestalten, dass man sich absprechen muss. Wenn einer es verhaut, kann es zum Wipe kommen.
Lässt Du bei Lady Dingsda in Vashj'ir den Schock-Cast durchkommen, verliert der Tank viel Leben -> Heiler muß es ausbaden.
War in Wotlk nicht anders, aber da wars dem Heiler ja egal -> unendlich Mana.

Was Du möchtest wäre eine weitere Raidstufe, die einfacher ist.
Gleichzeitig möchtest Du aktuellen Content sehen.

Warst Du gleich zu Beginn ICC drin - also ohne Buff und mit 232er Gear(nicht 245 und nicht PdoK Gear)?
Das war heiß - vor allem vor dem Marrow'Gar Nerf. Bäm bäm und der Verteidiger ist schon geprocct - wir haben den damals nur mit 2 Palas geschafft... war fast "episch". =) Für den Casual der ich an sich bin.

Du möchtest gerne Wotlk haben, wie es in den letzten 5 Monaten war: 30% Buff, viele Klassenbuffs, Bosse generft: Marrow'Gar spottbar, usw usw

Warte einfach ab Cata Start ein halbes Jahr. Noch 3 Monate. Dann geht es so, wie Du sagst.

ICC war ein ganzes Jahr Endcontent. Das war auch lt. Blizzard zu lang.


----------



## Dexis (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> @Derulu
> 
> Doch, genau das möchte ich. Es muß möglich sein, dass man bei 3 Abenden a 3h, was 9h! die Woche bedeutet, den Raid-Content bestreiten kann, zumindest auf Normal. Wer es schwerer und ein anders gefärbtes T11 haben möchte, kann sich gerne an Hero-Mode versuchen.


Ist für mich der falsche Ansatz.
Du erwartest, dass der Content so gestrickt ist dass du ihn in 9 Std. erledigen kannst. Und welche Erwartung stellst du an dich selbst? Schonmal daran gedacht dass man sich auch an die eigene Nase fassen kann?
Ich verstehe die Leute grundsätzlich nicht, wieso sich das Spiel immer ihrer Erwartungshaltung anpassen muss. Wieso kann man nicht einfach mal die Herausforderung annehmen und eine Aufgabe so lange probieren bis sie gelöst ist? Ganz ehrlich: es ist doch eben genau diese Herausforderung, die mich dieses Spiel im Schlachtzugbereich spielen lässt. Wenn ich wie du vom Spiel erwarten würde, dass es so umgekrempelt wird bis ich da ohne jeglichen Anforderungen durch könnte, dann ginge mir sämtlicher Spaß verloren.
Ich kann den Ansatz eines Hobbies gut verstehen, aber wer schon die Haltung hat dieses Spiel "zwischendurch" und "mal eben so" zu spielen, der darf sich nicht wundern wenn er nicht ganz vorne mit dabei ist. Oder hast du es bei irgendeinem anderen Spiel (völlig egal ob PC-Spiele oder sogar Spielekonsolen) mal erlebt, dass da der Inhalt geändert wurde weil die Spieler unterschiedliche Auffassungen vom Begriff Herausforderung haben?
Wer sich nicht dran setzt und sich selbst dem Spiel anpasst, der wird eben nicht alles sehen. Basta. Das ist bei anderen Hobbies genau so.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (16. März 2011)

Ich fand WotLK auch besser als Cata.

 Bei Beginn von WotLK und über das ganze Add-On durch hatte ich nicht so ein langweile Gefühl wie es jetzt enstanden ist.

 Gut WotLK hatte einen verdamt guten Bonus am Start: Die Erfolge. Jedes mögliche World Event, war zum lösen Anfangs hatte noch keiner ERfolge darin. Jetzt wird bei den World Events leider nimmer viele gemacht, zu viele Spieler ha<ben schon einfach alles. Die World Events gehören auch gründlich überarbeitet.

 Dann die Welt. Nordend hatte mehr Zonen und mehr Möglichkeiten. Du musstest nicht so strikt den Questlinien folgen wie du es in Cata machen musst. Jede Zone verändert sich permanent mit Phasing (es ist gut gemacht und die Story nimmt einen tollen Verlauf). Doch es ist zu festgefahren. DU MUSST den Questhandlungstrang folgen um Irdenen Ring Rüstmeister freizuspiuelen und Therazane freizuspielen.

 Selbst die Söhne Hodirs freispielen fand ich besser, als das bei Therazane. Das war mehr eien Questreihe am Rand, nicht so integriert in die gesamte Zone. Du konntest die Söhne Hodir Q-Reihe machen, und hast noch immer nicht die ganzen Sturmgipfel gesehen. Du wurdest 80 und konntest noch immer durch Eiskrone, Sturmgipfel etc questen. Auch die Sache im Sholarzarbecken mit Orakel und Wildherzen war besser. 

 Jetzt in Cata MUSST du Questen. Wenn du einen Twink auf 80 bringst, hat der NIE das Gear, das er eine Cata Ini betreten kann. Dasn End WotLK-Gear ist zu low. Verständlich ist es, dass die Instanzen schwerer sein mussten und hohere Anforderungen von Gear haben MUSSTEN. DA eh schon so gut wie jeder ICC Gear hatte. So jetzt musst du für Gear schon mal Questen, aber beim 3.Twink öden dich die selben Quest langsam schon mal an. Die Idee mitn Phasing ist gut, aber die Variationen wie du die Q angehen wilslt sind nciht gegeben. DU MUSST immer einen strikten Schema folgen. Und ohne Q in Inis Lvl ist als Twink unmöglich, da er das GEr nciht hat. Möglichkeit ist du lässt ihn 80 bleibne und quälst dich durch die WotLK Heros und kaufst mit Punkten Epic Gear. Da farmst 1.ewig. 2.findest du als DD ewig keien volle Grp. 

 Nächstes Problem Heros. Mittlerweile macht eh jeder fast nur noch seien Daily. 346 Gear hast du schnell zusammen. Da gibts MArken Ruf. Ein bischen in heros gehen Ruf Farmen MArken holen und Gear ist auf 346. Als DD warest wieder mal ewig auf nee hero. Und hast du dein Gear, kannst du auch nur noch Dailys machen und 1 DAily am Tag. (DAs mich eigentlich schon nervt). Mein Main hat alle neuen Fraktione auf Ehrfüchtig. 346 Gear, alle Ruf Gegenstände auf 346. Und was jetzt Juwe die 5 Punkte aufn höchstne Platz bringenu nd farmen, farmen? FAd. Gerade mal die Mounts auf Tol Barad, und die Therazane Dailys bieten ein wenig Motivation. Aber selbst das ist nicht genug...

 Dann kommt das Raid, und Gilden Problem. Viele Gilden oder Spieler sehen PSA nie von innen. Finde als DD in eienr NICHT Raid Gilde einen Raid. Es ist fast unmöglich. Es geht jeder nur mit der Gilde. Und Stammgrp gibt es seit den neuen Gildensache nimmer. Die Gildensache ist nciht schlecht, nur nicht gut umgestzt. Und jetzt ID auf 10 und 25 zusammengestzt. Früher konntest 25 gut rnd gehen und 10er mit der Gilde. Heute? Nicht möglich. Und Rnd grp gibts leider keine. Somit kann ich mit meien Char nur eisn machen alte Orde. Erfolge, Dailys und die eine rnd Hero am Tag.. Keine richtige Motivation mehr.

 Selbst die Belohnungen beim Kreuzzug waren ansprochsvoller, da hat man auch noch gerne die Dailys gemacht. Cata hatte sehr gute Ansätze, nur ledier ist einiges schief gelaufen.


----------



## szene333 (16. März 2011)

Cera2 schrieb:


> BC > Classic > Cata > Wotlk



Sehe ich auch so. Seid Wotlk wird Content duch das Markensystem einfach übersprungen. Ich weiss, gab es in BC auch schon, allerdings bei weitem nicht in dem Maße. Ich hoffe, dass das mit Cata in dem Maße nicht geschehen wird. Markenequip kann es ja ruhig geben. Man sollte aber schon "gezwungen" werden, die entsprechende Raid-Reihenfolge einzuhalten. Man könnte das ganze auch noch durch entsprechende Zugangsquetsts unterstützen


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> @Derulu
> 
> Doch, genau das möchte ich. Es muß möglich sein, dass man bei 3 Abenden a 3h, was 9h! die Woche bedeutet, den Raid-Content bestreiten kann, zumindest auf Normal. Wer es schwerer und ein anders gefärbtes T11 haben möchte, kann sich gerne an Hero-Mode versuchen.



Wer sagt du kannst es nicht - ähh, richtig, du!

Du meinst ja auch es gäbe sogar in Heros eine 0 Fehlertoleranz - was völliger Humbug ist.....wieviele Instant-Bosskill-Fähigkeiten in Heros gibt es? Soviele sind das nicht.

CC-Zwang,Unterbrechungszwang,usw - grösstenteils alles nicht mehr gegeben....Bosse sind genauso schaffbar, selbst wenn 1 DD drauf geht.

Fokus-Ziele markieren,Absprache im Grp-Chat oder gar TS-Zwang? Ebenso nicht wirklich nötig.....

Das sind meine Erfahrungen? Aus Grp gekickt worden? Noch nie....
Mit Rnd-Grp eine Ini  nicht geschafft? Ebenfalls noch nie!


Du meinst schon die Heros sind zu schwer - und genug sind anderer Meinung. Wieoft hast du die denn probiert - ev. mit Stammgruppe/Gilde.Wieoft hast du Raids probiert?


Und auf eine Frage bist du nicht eingegangen - du bist der Meinung ein Anrecht darauf zu haben Raids erleben/schaffen zu dürfen....also wenn du jetzt einmal durchkommst, weil es extrem generft wurde, bist du dann glücklich und zufrieden? Oder gehst du das dann 3x die Woche abfarmen - aber wozu???

Wie gross sind die Raids (flächenmässig), wieviele Bosse, im Vergleich zu normalen Inis,Heros und dort die Bosse......also wieviel Spielinhalt sind die Raids?

Was passiert wenn du nicht raiden gehst? Du siehst die Raid-Inis nicht von innen und bekommst keinen Loot von dort - und weiter? Wobei du könntest sicher raiden, dann würdest du die Inis/Bosse sehen, ev. nur nicht schaffen - also liegt es eher am Loot,oder?

Wozu brauchst du den Loot, wenn du eigentlich eh lieber willst alle Raids sollten easy schaffbar sein? Du wärst dann eh schnell mit allem durch, und dann?


----------



## Dexis (16. März 2011)

szene333 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Seid Wotlk wird Content duch das Markensystem einfach übersprungen. Ich weiss, gab es in BC auch schon, allerdings bei weitem nicht in dem Maße. Ich hoffe, dass das mit Cata in dem Maße nicht geschehen wird. Markenequip kann es ja ruhig geben. Man sollte aber schon "gezwungen" werden, die entsprechende Raid-Reihenfolge einzuhalten. Man könnte das ganze auch noch durch entsprechende Zugangsquetsts unterstützen


100% Agree.


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2011)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Jetzt in Cata MUSST du Questen. Wenn du einen Twink auf 80 bringst, hat der NIE das Gear, das er eine Cata Ini betreten kann. Dasn End WotLK-Gear ist zu low. Verständlich ist es, dass die Instanzen schwerer sein mussten und hohere Anforderungen von Gear haben MUSSTEN. DA eh schon so gut wie jeder ICC Gear hatte. So jetzt musst du für Gear schon mal Questen, aber beim 3.Twink öden dich die selben Quest langsam schon mal an.




XD bei mir war/ist es genau umgekehrt...hatte zu WotLk gegen Ende 5 80er und ab dem 2. Char in Nordend konnte ich Nordend und seine Quests nicht mehr sehen. Nun sind bereits 5 Chars auf 85, der 6. ist gerade auf Level 82 und kurz vor 83 und es macht immer noch Spaß, ich glaube ich werde da noch mehrere Chars durchspielen. Mir macht es einfach Spaß im Moment zu sehen, wie diese oder jene Quest mit einer anderen Klasse etwas anders gespielt werden muss, was in WotLk nicht so war....


----------



## Terminsel (16. März 2011)

Ich finde es schon heftig, dass die Meinungen hier so weit auseinander gehen. Der Witz ist, dass ich im Prinzip sogar beide Seiten verstehen kann. Ich selbst finde einige Raidbosse (rein von den Mechaniken her) auch nicht unbedingt so dramatisch, aber viele Leute in meiner Gilde finden sie sauschwer. So sterben wir manchmal an Situationen, in denen ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann.

Nichtsdestotrotz verstehe ich die Leute, die keine Lust auf aktuellen Raidcontent haben. Nicht jeder hat die Lust, so wie wir, sich an jedem Boss neu die Zähne auszubeißen, bis er liegt. Klar, es muss auf keinen Fall der ICC-30%-morethaneasymode sein, aber einen etwas ausgewogeneren Weg hätte Blizz schon finden können.

Aber naja, wir versuchens weiter. Bei uns im Raid kommt der Spaß zum Glück nicht durch Erfolg, sondern durch die zahlreichen lustigen Situationen.


----------



## Anemsis (16. März 2011)

Oh, da haben mich aber einige falsch verstanden, mit Hero meine ich Raid-Hero, nicht Gruppen-Heros. Diese sind zwar anspruchsvoller aber nicht unmöglich.

Allerdings frage ich mich schon, was am Unterbrechen, was jetzt häufig zu den Boss-Mechaniken gehört, anspruchsvoll ist? Der gesteigerte Schwierigkeitsgrad kommt doch nicht daher, weil man irgendwelche Boss-Fähigkeiten unterbrechen muß, das gab es auch zu BC/WotLK-Zeit. Sondern, weil Fehler, welche zu einem starken Herabsenken der Lebenspunkte führt eben nicht mehr von den Heilern mal einfach so ausgeglichen werden können. Zusätzlich hat man härtere Berserker-Timer eingebaut und den Tanks massig Avoidence gestohlen. Zu BC-Zeiten hatte ich im Tempel vor der starken Anhebung der Stärke-Werte so ungefähr 30% Ausweichen, Parieren und Blocken. In WotLK war es nicht ganz soviel, aber ähnlich, nur dass es mit Pre-T8 kein Blocken mehr auf der Ausrüstung gab. Jetzt hat man kaum noch 15% Ausweichen/Parieren, weil sie die skillbaren Grundfähigkeiten herausgenommen haben. In der Summe sind 20% weniger Avoidence viel, wie man Anfangs auch in ICC gesehen hat.


----------



## Terminsel (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Oh, da haben mich aber einige falsch verstanden, mit Hero meine ich Raid-Hero, nicht Gruppen-Heros. Diese sind zwar anspruchsvoller aber nicht unmöglich.
> 
> Allerdings frage ich mich schon, was am Unterbrechen, was jetzt häufig zu den Boss-Mechaniken gehört, anspruchsvoll ist? Der gesteigerte Schwierigkeitsgrad kommt doch nicht daher, weil man irgendwelche Boss-Fähigkeiten unterbrechen muß, das gab es auch zu BC/WotLK-Zeit. Sondern, weil Fehler, welche zu einem starken Herabsenken der Lebenspunkte führt eben nicht mehr von den Heilern mal einfach so ausgeglichen werden können. Zusätzlich hat man härtere Berserker-Timer eingebaut und den Tanks massig Avoidence gestohlen. Zu BC-Zeiten hatte ich im Tempel vor der starken Anhebung der Stärke-Werte so ungefähr 30% Ausweichen, Parieren und Blocken. In WotLK war es nicht ganz soviel, aber ähnlich, nur dass es mit Pre-T8 kein Blocken mehr auf der Ausrüstung gab. Jetzt hat man kaum noch 15% Ausweichen/Parieren, weil sie die skillbaren Grundfähigkeiten herausgenommen haben. In der Summe sind 20% weniger Avoidence viel, wie man Anfangs auch in ICC gesehen hat.



Dir ist schon klar, dass wir noch am Addon-Beginn sind? Wenn du jetzt schon hitimmun werden könntest, wären die nachfolgenden Tier-Raids doch fad.


----------



## Arosk (16. März 2011)

Von einer Skala von 1-5 würde ich verteilen:

Vanillia: 2,5
BC: 4,5
Wotlk: 4
Cataclysm: 2


----------



## Anemsis (16. März 2011)

@Terminsel

Das ist doch auch klar. Nur hat Blizzard diese Umstellung so auch gewollt, mehr Treffer, gleichmäßigerer Schaden. Hardhitter, wie 2. Boss SW sollte es eigentlich nicht mehr geben.
Trotzdem bedeutet das eine Umstellung bei den Tanks, nicht umsonst wird massiv auf Mastery gesetzt und alles an Hit und WK darin umgeschmiedet. Weil eben doch ein paar Prozent mehr Avoid über Wohl oder Wehe entscheiden können.

Noch ein Punkt, der mir persönlich übel aufstößt. Ich spiele als Main eine Pala-Tank/Vergelter, ich finde das neue "Combo"-Punkte-System richtig schlecht. Wenn ich einen Schurken hätte spielen wollen, dann wäre das meine Main-Klasse. Ich mag diese Heilige Macht überhaupt nicht. Meiner Meinung spielt sich der Pala damit zäher, weil man eine zusätzliche Komponente bekommen hat, die man im Auge behalten muss. Dafür braucht man sich um das Mana keine Gedanken mehr zu machen. Ich finde den Weg nicht richtig.


----------



## Terminsel (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> @Terminsel
> 
> Das ist doch auch klar. Nur hat Blizzard diese Umstellung so auch gewollt, mehr Treffer, gleichmäßigerer Schaden. Hardhitter, wie 2. Boss SW sollte es eigentlich nicht mehr geben.
> Trotzdem bedeutet das eine Umstellung bei den Tanks, nicht umsonst wird massiv auf Mastery gesetzt und alles an Hit und WK darin umgeschmiedet. Weil eben doch ein paar Prozent mehr Avoid über Wohl oder Wehe entscheiden können.
> ...



Naja, sie haben bei allen Klassen ein wenig gedreht, jede musste sich umstellen, ob Tank, ob Heiler und auch manche DDs. Die Heilige Kraft finde ich als Vergelter zum Beispiel genial, aber als Tank ist sie mir auch zuwider, wie ich dir beipflichte.


----------



## RedShirt (16. März 2011)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Dann die Welt. Nordend hatte mehr Zonen und mehr Möglichkeiten. Du musstest nicht so strikt den Questlinien folgen wie du es in Cata machen musst. Jede Zone verändert sich permanent mit Phasing (es ist gut gemacht und die Story nimmt einen tollen Verlauf). Doch es ist zu festgefahren. DU MUSST den Questhandlungstrang folgen um Irdenen Ring Rüstmeister freizuspiuelen und Therazane freizuspielen.



Jopp, Du musstest nur Argentumturnier freispielen, sonst gabs keinen Wappenrock.
Ah, und die schwarze Klinge natürlich, die gabs nicht.
Ganz strikt, so richtig Questreihe.
Für Irdenen Ring musst Du gerademal ne Handvoll Questen machen, in der Du auch das Unterwassermount für Vashj'ir holst.
OK, Therazane ist ne andere Nummer - aber warts ab: bald auch accountgebunden, wie Hodir (die ich übrigens NIE mit mehr als mit einem Char auf exalted gemacht, weil viel zu blöd - die hatten nämlich anfangs keinen Wappenrock.... da hieß es stupide Ulduarrelikte abgeben oder jeden Tag Dailies).

Die Questlinien finde ich besser, weil Du wenigstens durchgelotst wirst - und die Questbelohnungen sind großteils gleichauf mit Dungeonbelohnungen - Du wirst nicht mehr gezwungen, alle Dungeons nach Items abzuklappern.
Wotlk hat irgendwann jeder eh nur gecraftet, und HC konnte man mit dem hinterletzten Gummelgear rein + sich equippen lassen -> jetzt nimmer, dank DF Sperre. Oder Du suchst Dir Kumpels die Dich ziehen wollen.



TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Dann kommt das Raid, und Gilden Problem. Viele Gilden oder Spieler sehen PSA nie von innen. Finde als DD in eienr NICHT Raid Gilde einen Raid. Es ist fast unmöglich. Es geht jeder nur mit der Gilde.



Seit zwei Monaten sehe ich viele viele im /2 "Suchen noch für PSA 2 Heiler. Gildenraid." oder "LFM PSA, noch 2 DDs und 1 Heal, 346 Eq+" .... und es werden auch ein paar Bosse gelegt - wenn auch nicht gecleart 
Aber auch zu Ende Woltk haben die wenigsten den LK random gelegt.

Und: ich kenn Leute, die skillen als Frost-DK Dualwield und gehen dann mit ihrer 2HD in den Raid... Glyphen völlig Banane, usw.
Und: die legen auch die ersten zwei Bosse PSA. Unglaublich! Müssen ja Götter sein.
Nein, sind sie nicht, zusätzlich Movementgummel.
Ne Handvoll "bessere Spieler" ziehen die halt mit durch.
Wenn Du das "Raidgilde" nennst, mit einem Progress von aktuell 4/12 im nh - OK, dann wären die meisten hier wohl World-100 =)


----------



## Metadron72 (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> @Derulu
> 
> Doch, genau das möchte ich. Es muß möglich sein, dass man bei 3 Abenden a 3h, was 9h! die Woche bedeutet, den Raid-Content bestreiten kann, zumindest auf Normal. Wer es schwerer und ein anders gefärbtes T11 haben möchte, kann sich gerne an Hero-Mode versuchen.



das geht auch mit 2 abenden a 3h...und mit jedem boss wird das gear dicker. davon ab scheinst du die funktion "ID-verlängern" auch nicht zu kennen ?
die noch kommenden nervs mal aussen vor


----------



## Akium (16. März 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> . Genauso schwachsinnig ist es es Content überspringen zu wollen, denn wenn die Raidbosse Spaß machen, dann ist es relativ egal in welcher Instanz sie stehen.



Ich gebe dir recht, dass es blöde ist. Man könnte sich durchaus in ner Contentstufe vorher bewegen, und dort seinen Spaß finden. 

Nur wie lange geht das gut ? Nach einer Woche fangen die Ersten an zu nölen, warum man nicht in die neuen Instanzen geht, und sich hier an Nef die Zähne ausbeisst, während der erste Boss in der neuen Ini viel besseren Loot bietet. 

Im Grunde regelt das der Loot. Das sind die Fakten, ob man das will oder nicht. 

Wieviele Raids haben Ulduar zu Ende gebracht, obwohl sie noch in der Mitte standen als PdK kam ? Die wenigsten. Alle haben sich irgendwelches Markenequip oder herstellbares Zeug gekauft, und sind wie die kaputten nach PdK gerannt. 

Wie oft habe ich früher Diskussionen geführt, lieber noch ein paar Wochen den alten Content zu machen, und den Raid auszurüsten und einzuspielen... Am Ende fand man sich immer im neuen Content wieder, weil grade die Leistungsträger keinen Bock auf den alten Kram hatten, und man plötzlich mit einer puren Anfängertruppe oder zuwenig Leuten dastand, weil die alten Hasen sich nicht mehr angemeldet haben. Grade wegen diesen Leuten, bin ich heute heilfroh, dass ich nicht mehr organisiert raide. Genausowenig habe ich heutzutage noch Lust die alleinige Hebamme für Nachzügler zu spielen, während die Pros laut nach neuem Content schreien. Selbstgemachten Ärger und damit verbundene Dramen hol ich mir nicht mehr noch zusätzlich in meiner Freizeit ins Haus. 

Wenn die Leute sich im alten Content equiptechnisch kaum verbessern können, stirbt der Content aus. So sind nunmal die Fakten. Ob man will oder nicht. 

Abseits vom "organisiertem" Raid, gibt es nix zu tun. Spontan mal was auf die Beine stellen, ist kaum mit Erfolgsaussichten darstellbar, weil selbst der "Easymode" zu fehlerintolerant ist. 


Sagte nicht mal der Chef von Blizz, dass WoW ein Spiel sein sollte, für Leute die Samstags abends kein Date gefunden haben ? Dann soll er sich mal samstags abends einloggen, und versuchen was Spannendes zu unternehmen. Good luck..


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Oh, da haben mich aber einige falsch verstanden, mit Hero meine ich Raid-Hero, nicht Gruppen-Heros. Diese sind zwar anspruchsvoller aber nicht unmöglich.



Ok, Missverständnis dann - aber einige hier meinten definitiv 5er HEro-Inis, dass die schon zu schwer sind.



> Allerdings frage ich mich schon, was am Unterbrechen, was jetzt häufig zu den Boss-Mechaniken gehört, anspruchsvoll ist? Der gesteigerte Schwierigkeitsgrad kommt doch nicht daher, weil man irgendwelche Boss-Fähigkeiten unterbrechen muß, das gab es auch zu BC/WotLK-Zeit. Sondern, weil Fehler, welche zu einem starken Herabsenken der Lebenspunkte führt eben nicht mehr von den Heilern mal einfach so ausgeglichen werden können.





Unterbrechen musst du halt um Schaden zu vermeiden, das zählt für mich genauso zu "Fehler welcher zu einem starken Herabsenken der Lebenspunkte führt" - oder ggf. zu einer Heilung vom Boss, was wiederum Kampf verlängert,etc.


In Heros ist das mittlerweile durchaus wieder durch Heiler kompensierbar.....Lady Naz´jar zB, Sturmhexen kann man tw. getrost völlig chaotisch wegnuken, nix mit CC´n,fokusieren oder Kettenblitz unterbrechen.


Aber in Raids sehe ich das durchaus als angemessene Massnahme eine Schwierigkeit einzubauen.


----------



## Kyrador (16. März 2011)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> DU MUSST den Questhandlungstrang folgen um Irdenen Ring Rüstmeister freizuspiuelen und Therazane freizuspielen.



Nein, nein, nein, nein und nochmal... NEIN!
Du musst nur eins gemacht haben: die Hinführungsquest nach Vashj'ir. Ich hatte jedenfalls kein Problem damit, nachdem ich in Vashj'ir war, einfach bis zur Wasseroberfläche zu schwimmen, mit dem Reittier bis zu der Stelle zu fliegen, wo die Höhle mit dem Rüstmeister ist, abzuspringen und dort abwärts zu schwimmen. Der Typ stand da und hat mir ohne Murren verkauft, was er mir mit meinem eingeschränkten Ruf verkaufen wollte.


----------



## Terminsel (16. März 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Sagte nicht mal der Chef von Blizz, dass WoW ein Spiel sein sollte, für Leute die Samstags abends kein Date gefunden haben ? Dann soll er sich mal samstags abends einloggen, und versuchen was Spannendes zu unternehmen. Good luck..



Das war nicht der Chef von Blizzard, sondern der gute Herr Kotnick von Acitivision. SInd die beiden Firmen eigentlich noch "verheiratet"? *g*


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein, nein und nochmal... NEIN!
> Du musst nur eins gemacht haben: die Hinführungsquest nach Vashj'ir. Ich hatte jedenfalls kein Problem damit, nachdem ich in Vashj'ir war, einfach bis zur Wasseroberfläche zu schwimmen, mit dem Reittier bis zu der Stelle zu fliegen, wo die Höhle mit dem Rüstmeister ist, abzuspringen und dort abwärts zu schwimmen. Der Typ stand da und hat mir ohne Murren verkauft, was er mir mit meinem eingeschränkten Ruf verkaufen wollte.



Therazane aber schon - fast ganz Tiefenheim durchquesten.

Aber egal, das macht mir nix aus - ich hab jede einzelne poppelige Q gemacht die ich finden konnte, selbst als ich schon lang 85 war.

Die Verteilung der Dailys finde ich aber auch unglücklich.

Therazane - um die Dailys freizuspielen musst du quasi ganz Tiefenheim durchquesten und hast damit eh shcon einiges an Ruf, dann gibts dort noch 6/7 Dailys, was einem
sehr rasch ehrfürchtig beschert.


Tol Barad gibts 6, wenn die eigene Fraktion es hält sogar 12, bzw. bei erneutem Wechsel nochmal die Chance auf zusätzlich 3 Dailys - also auch ruckzuck ehrfürchtig, aber man kann ja weiterhin Marken sammeln.

Drachenmalklan/Wildhammer - glaube auch 6  Dailys - geht auch relativ fix.


Irdener Ring/Hyal - man kommt mit Quest relativ weit, aber dann NUR noch über Wappenrock - keine Dailys

Ramakhen - 2 poppelige Dailys für verdammt wenig Ruf und mit Qs auch nicht so weit - sonst nur Wappenrock.


Irgendwie passt das nicht so recht....Tol Barad deckt beinahe die Hälfte der 25 möglichen Dailys ab - mit Therazane (wo man eh schnell auf ehrfürchtig ist) und Drachenmalklan/Wildhammer, hat man eigentlich alle,
aber eigentlich auch gar keine Option.

Für Irdener Ring/Hyal/Ramakhen muss man sich in Inis hocharbeiten.....und falls man noch nichtmal Hero-ready ist, hat man da auch nur die Auswahl an 3: HdU,Tol´vir und Grim Batol.


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Das war nicht der Chef von Blizzard, sondern der gute Herr Kotnick von Acitivision. SInd die beiden Firmen eigentlich noch "verheiratet"? *g*




Das Unternehmen heißt ActivisoinBlizzard, Robert Kotick ist der CEO, also ist die Aussage "Der Chef von Blizzard" nicht ganz falsch, den Blizzard Entertainment ist nun nur noch ein Tochterunternehmen eines größeren Konzerns, hat also zu tun was der CEO, bzw. der Unternehmesvortsnad sagt...(der wiederum zu tun hat was der Aufsichtsrat sagt)


----------



## Anemsis (16. März 2011)

Na gut, dass mit den Daylies bzw. Wappenröcken macht mir persönlich nichts aus. Das einzige, was unausgewogen ist, ist die Schulterverzauberung. Dort muß man mit jedem Twink Ruf farmen, was bei den anderen Fraktionen zwecks Helmverzauberung nicht nötig ist.

Zwecks Id-Verlängerung möchte ich nur entgegnen, dass wir equip-technisch gezwungen sind, alle Bosse jede Woche zu machen, weil viele noch etwas brauchen. Wir waren am Mo Abend Maloriak tryen, den ganzen Abend lang, ohne Erfolg. Sicherlich haben wir uns zu blöd angestellt, vor allem, wenn man bei 6% wipen tut. Trotzdem, ich fand es sehr sehr frustrierend, 3h abends ans Bein zu binden, ohne Ergebnis. Das hat für mich nichts mit einem entspannten Raid-Abend zu tun. Zumal das nicht der erste Abend an dem Boss war, da wir nur 5-7 Stammspieler haben und immer wieder mit Randoms auffüllen müssen. Das ist halt der Nachteil von kleinen Gilden. Trotzdem gehe ich dort nicht weg, weil die Menschen einfach toll sind.


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> ....




Feuerlande bekommen vorraussichtlich ein Daily Quest Gebiet mit Patch 4.2, was das Ruf erarbeiten bei den Hyjaltypen wohl erleichtern wird

Quelle


----------



## RedShirt (16. März 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Na gut, dass mit den Daylies bzw. Wappenröcken macht mir persönlich nichts aus. Das einzige, was unausgewogen ist, ist die Schulterverzauberung. Dort muß man mit jedem Twink Ruf farmen, was bei den anderen Fraktionen zwecks Helmverzauberung nicht nötig ist.



Abwarten, Ende Wotlk wurde es auch erst accountgebunden, vorher musstest mit jedem Twink komplett Hodir machen - ohne Wappenrock, rein mit Dailies. Da stieg man mit Freundlich ein, nicht mit Wohlwollend, wie jetzt bei Therazane wenn man dahinquestet - und Gildenboni gibts auch noch.


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Feuerlande bekommen vorraussichtlich ein Daily Quest Gebiet mit Patch 4.2, was das Ruf erarbeiten bei den Hyjaltypen wohl erleichtern wird
> 
> Quelle




4.2? Also dauert noch ewig...

Mir als Jäger bringt Hyal eh nix.....ich wäre mehr für Ramakhen! Schulterverzauberung und Kamel!

Ich mein Schulter-VZ hab ich jetzt eh schon, aber ich seh die 2 Qs dort relativ sinnfrei. Die eine mit dem Hammer 7 Gold und irgendwas mit ~ 150 Ruf und die andere mit
dem Katapult ~ 10 Gold und etwas mehr Ruf.


Und das in einem schönen Gebiet wie Uldum.......da hätt ich mir mehr gewünscht.


Naja, was solls.....


----------



## Blacknature (16. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Mir als Jäger bringt Hyal eh nix.....ich wäre mehr für Ramakhen! Schulterverzauberung und Kamel!



Schau mal nochmal im AtlasLoot vorbei.


----------



## Derulu (16. März 2011)

Ich nehme an, dass mit jedem Raidinhaltspatch auch die Daily-Struktur weiter ausgearbeitet wird (wenn man jetzt mal vom Feuerlanderaid bzw. etwaigen Andeutungen zu kommenden Patches bon den Entwicklern ausgeht)
4.2 soll übrigens nicht mehr ewig dauern und "kurz nach" bzw. "unmittelbar nach" der "Livesetzung" von 4.1 auf die  PTR aufgespielt werden, womit man ungefähr auf einen Release in ca. 1,5-2,5 Monaten spekulieren kann 

Wächter bringen dir als Jäger nichts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## Anemsis (16. März 2011)

> Da stieg man mit Freundlich ein, nicht mit Wohlwollend, wie jetzt bei Therazane wenn man dahinquestet - und Gildenboni gibts auch noch.



Ich war sogar respektvoll nach Abschluß der Quests in Tiefenheim, so wie das jetzt auch mit den Hodir ist.


----------



## Hoelzl (16. März 2011)

Hey,

also ich muss sagen zu LK zeiten hätte ich mir oft gewünscht das die raid bosse etwas schwerer sind und ich persöhnlich finde die einführung der hardmodes für mehr oder weniger bescheiden klar ist es toll wenn man etwas länger ne herausvorderung hat nur gehn einem die bosse halt nach dem x-ten mal umhaun doch schon mächtig auf den sack -.-
naja das mir cata ned so gefällt was raids angeht hängt wohl eher damit zusammen das man rnd raids vorallem auf einen mehr oder weniger toten server wie Echsenkessel auf alli seite nun mal total vergessen kann und mir im mom dank gesperrten ts ports im studentenwohnheim^^ die möglichkeit fehlt an gildenraids teil zunehmen. Von daher fände ich nen leichteren schwierigkeitsgrad doch recht angenehm da ich dann am wochenende vllt doch ab und zu mal nen rnd raid machen könnte...
Aber den schwierigkeitsgrad der hcs finde ich eig recht gelungen^^

mfg


----------



## mmm79 (16. März 2011)

Oje, ich sehe schon, wegen solchen Leuten war wotlk so einfach ...

So, meine persönliche Meinung:

BC >>> Cata >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Wotlk
(zu Classic kann ich net viel sagen)



Aranamun schrieb:


> - Es hat angenehm lange gedauert, bis ein Charakter das Maximallevel erreicht hat. Selbst danach gab es aber noch genug zu sehen, z. B. Zul'Drak + die Sturmgipfel waren schön gebaute Questgebiete mit einer sehr angenehmen Schwierigkeit und auch die Eiskrone war zumindest für mich ein Muss zu spielen. Heute entscheide ich nach Rufepics, ob ich das Gebiet anfange oder durchspiele



Die Questgebiete waren besser als in bc,  da geb ich dir mal recht, aber die in cata finde ich auch net schlecht, das leveln hätte etwas länger dauern können.



Aranamun schrieb:


> - Raids waren Alltag. Jeden Tag gab es Leute, die für ihre Schlachtzüge Leute im Handelschannel suchten. So hatte man immer ein Auge auf den Chat und startete oftmals mit der gesamten Gilde mal schnell in einen Schlachtzug, wo es eben nicht um Epics ging, sondern um eine abendliche Unterhaltung (samt dem nächsten Tag mit "das ging gar nich, was der XX da gemacht hat"). Heute besteht ein Raid aus wenigen heftigen Bossen, "damals" gab es ein Naxx mit 20 Bossen.



Naxx mit 20 Bossen ??????
Moment da stimmt was net...
Also wir haben da 4 im Konstruktviertel, 3 in jedem anderen macht mal 13 und dann noch 2 oben (Saphiron und Kel)
Ich komm da nur auf 15.
Gut Naxx machte anfangs fun auch wenn es vielzu einfach war und später war es dafür nur mehr langweilig in 1,5h durch naxx zu rushen hatte net mehr viel witz...

Was du sonst beschreibst sind rein subjektive Erfahrungen die unabhängig vom Content und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad sind.
Ich könnte dir Geschichten über BC erzählen ..., dort hatte ich den meisten Spaß, vermutlich weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt meine ersten raids hatte, und die Leute von damals (die noch spielen) mit denen hab ich heut noch Kontakt.




Aranamun schrieb:


> - Es war alles viel familiärer. Jeder war mit dabei, wenn es mal wieder nach Naxx ging, egal wie stark sein EQ war, heute wird rational oftmals aussortiert, wer evtl. stark genug ist, wer zugunsten eines stärkeren weichen muss.



hm, werde nicht aussortiert und familiär isses bei uns auf jeden fall, wir helfen einander, bauen uns gegenseitig gear etc.
Das in raids net immer jeder mitkann ist klar, aber die mit dem schwächern gear lassen sich langsam auch pushen, werden z.B. eingewechselt wenn der Boss was dropped was sie brauchen und der auf Farmstatus war.
Hatten zuletzt nen mage mit der mit 7k dps weit hinter den beiden tanks lag.
Und das farmen von gear wurde nur sehr wenig schwerer als in wotlk, also wenn ich da an bc denke, da konnte man sich T-Sets nicht kaufen, die token dropten nur bei bestimmten Bossen, aber dafür war man viel stolzer auf sein gear was ich sehr positiv fand.
Wie lange es gedauert hatte bis archimonde damals meinen Kopf droppte..., man hatte einfach viel mehr Freude daran wenn man ihn endlich hatte als wenn man sich das Zeug mit irgendwelchen Punkten/Marken kaufen kann.



Aranamun schrieb:


> - Im PVP gab es knackige Schlachtfelder und Tausendwinter. Schlachtfelder waren Orte, wo man innerhalb von 2 Hits gestorben ist, wenn man als Caster zu weit nach vorne gegangen ist. Tausendwinder ist man hinter Hordlern mit 20 Stacks Hartnäckigkeit hergerannt, die sich irgendwann umgedreht und 60k Hits verteilt haben^^



ihhhh, pvp ...



Aranamun schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Schwierigkeit in den Schlachtzügen und Instanzen hatte ich in WotLK einfach mehr Spaß. Selbst ruhige Tage liefen ab, in dem man evtl. im DF gelistet war, während man irgendwelche täglichen Quests gemacht hat, dann schnell hc gerannt ist und auch ohne Drops glücklich war. Heute sind HCs OFTMALS (es gibt einige Ausnahmen) eine Aufgabe, der man sich nicht immer zu stellen TRAUT, auch mit der Gilde, und dann Schlachtzüge, die zwar für eine kleine Minderheit das besondere in der Woche sind, jedoch für viele Spieler einfach viel zu schwer sind (wenn man denn überhaupt in die Raidkreise kommt) sodass Randomraids nahezu unmöglich sind und manche Mitmenschen gar nicht mitkommen können, weil sie das EQ nicht besitzen.



recht subjektiv, lass mich raten, du hast mit wotlk angefangen?
Die cata hc inis sind im Verhältnis zu den bc hc's nicht schwer, sicher es gab in bc auch leichte, aber manche waren richtig böse.
Also wenn ich da an Zerschmetterte Hallen denke ...



Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, das Cata deshalb schlecht ist, aber insgesamt finde ich den Weg Blizzards doch recht schade, da einige Spieler einfach nicht mehr auf das Raidniveau wie damals kommen und deshalb einfach ein Aspekt fehlt, der zur Frustration ihrerseits führt.



Also in BC gab es viele Leute die mh oder bt nie gesehen haben und die haben sich damals auch nicht aufgeregt.
In meiner ersten raidgilde war ich vollkommen zufrieden damit Kara, Gruul und ZA zu gehen.
Fand das damals ganz in Ordnung so.
Sunwell hab ich mit BC selbst nicht gesehen, hat mir nichts ausgemacht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. März 2011)

Baltusrol schrieb:


> *Klassenfähigkeiten*
> 
> Irgendwie kann im Moment fast jede Klasse alles bzw. wird alles können wenn man den Patchnotes aktuell trauen kann.
> DD Klassen wie z.B. ein Schurke hat jetzt einen nicht zu vernachlässigen Selfheal - aus Sicht eines Schurken toll - aber mal ehrlich - wtf? Das letzte was ich mir für meinen Schurken gewünscht hätte wäre ein Self-Heal gewesen.
> ...



Aber das ist doch zwangsläufig

a) Blizz führt den Dungeonfinder ein der Random Gruppen erstellt
b) Blizz hebt die Heros so an, dass bestimmte Randomgruppenzusammensetzungen (nach alter Art) erhebliche Schwierigkeiten bekommen.

Ergebnis: Entweder muss der Dungeonfinder wieder raus, die Heros generft oder die Klassen angelichen werden. 
Offensichtlich hat sich Blizz für Tor 3 entschieden.

So kann man sich selber in Zwickmühlen manövrieren.


----------



## Trôublex (16. März 2011)

Die mit Cataclysm begonnenen Diskussionen zeigen, dass Cataclysm der Anfang vom Ende der spektakulären WoW Ära ist


----------



## Metadron72 (16. März 2011)

Trôublex schrieb:


> Die mit Cataclysm begonnenen Diskussionen zeigen, dass Cataclysm der Anfang vom Ende der spektakulären WoW Ära ist




harhar, selten so gelacht...diese "diskussionen" gabs mit jedem addon und wirds auch mit jedem weiteren geben


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ganz nüchtern betrachtet, fand ich den STIL von WotLK besser.
> 
> 1 - Es hat angenehm lange gedauert, bis ein Charakter das Maximallevel erreicht hat. Selbst danach gab es aber noch genug zu sehen, z. B. Zul'Drak + die Sturmgipfel waren schön gebaute Questgebiete mit einer sehr angenehmen Schwierigkeit und auch die Eiskrone war zumindest für mich ein Muss zu spielen. Heute entscheide ich nach Rufepics, ob ich das Gebiet anfange oder durchspiele
> 
> ...



Ich habe mal nen Nummerierung Eingebaut und beantworte dann dein "Gequatsche".

1. Cataclysm ist eine Erweiterung die viel für Lowlvl bietet, für Twinker und für Neueinsteiger, wobei man sagen muss, das es eher unwarscheinlich ist das viele neue Leute kamen.

2. Das ist nicht blizzards Schuld wenn die Leute net raiden gehen, vorallem wenn man bedenkt das der Raidcontent von Cata neu ist und Naxxramas war alt, und easy, Blizzard hat etwas gemacht was viele sich wünschten endlich wieder höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad.

3. Viel Familierer? Joar auch das etwas was man Cata net vorwerfen kann, oder gar Blizzard, wenn die Leute sich nicht so verhalten wies dir passt dann ist das halt so, klar konnten Naxx wie auch oben gesagt mehr mit, da es ne Inni war die Gefühlt leichter war als HCs und besseren Loot hatte.

4. Ich erinner mich nicht in Tausendwinter ab von dem Buff der nutzlos war, jemals nen 2 Hit bekommen zu haben, oder gar auf nem Anderen schlachtfeld, vllt sollteste wenn du ins PvP ohne PvP Equip gehst dennoch nicht nackt rumlaufen Herzchen. Zudem hat PvP einen "kleinen" vorteil, denn mit Jeder erweiterung kommen (meiner ansicht nach leider auch zuwenige) neue Schlachtfelder, und die Alten sterben nicht so aus wie es mit Alten instanzen leider Passiert.


Ich stimme mit dir also wenig bis Garnicht überein, dinge die du nennst sind oft Community abhängig und vieles was Blizzard getan hat war aufgrund der Hilferufe der letzten erweiterung die ja nun auch 1 Jahr lang (bis auf Rubinsanktum) so relativ ohne richtigen Content verlief und alle auf Cata warteten. Das problem was allgemein aber bleibt ist das sich ein 6 Jahre altes Spiel schwer steigern lässt. Wenn sie jetzt nicht aufeinmal 10 Weitere klassen adden die sich anders Spielen, venrümpftiges pvp und viele Schlachtfelder machen und es mal endlich Schaffen schwerere Schwierigkeitsgrade für Instanzen einzubauen, und zwar OHNE extra Belohnungen und Titel, denn die Leute verlangen meiner ansicht nach oft nur nach höherer schwierigkeit weil sie Besser aussehen wollen oder Cooler sein wollen als andere.


----------



## Cantharion (16. März 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> harhar, selten so gelacht...diese "diskussionen" gabs mit jedem addon und wirds auch mit jedem weiteren geben



Untergangspropheten in WoW-Foren sind genauso wie Untergangspropheten iRL: Peinlich und haben warscheinlich den ganzen Tag nichts besseres zu tun als das Ende der Welt (of Warcraft) vorherzusagen.


----------



## Trôublex (16. März 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> harhar, selten so gelacht...diese "diskussionen" gabs mit jedem addon und wirds auch mit jedem weiteren geben


Sicher gab es immer Diskussionen, jedoch waren die...anders.


----------



## Skalpi (16. März 2011)

Ich find Cata wirklich Klasse.

 Zum Beispiel das Questen:

 In BC kam man in ein Questgebiet und da hatte doch wirklich jeder dämliche NPC eine Aufgabe.
Wollte man dann z. B. in Nagrand die 30 Grollhufe killen und 10 andere Spieler machten gerade die gleiche Quest, durfte man nicht einfach eine Viertelstunde warten, bis sie fertig waren, nein, man mußte erst eine andere Quest erledigen – echt ätzend.

 Mit LK wurde das dann erheblich besser. Man bekam dann immer nur noch zwei oder 3 Quests auf einmal – sehr viel übersichtlicher.

 Die Quests waren auch viel abwechslungsreicher und natürlich sehr spaßig: geh zu Punkt A und kill 10 Mobs vom Typ X.
Zunächst erst einmal auf dem Weg dorthin durch ein paar tausend Trashmobs prügeln, dann die 5 Questmobs killen, warten bis alle 5 respawned haben und nochmal killen und anschließend auf dem Rückweg erneut ein paar tausend Trashmobs legen.

 Folgequest: geh zu Punkt A und kill 10 Mobs vom Typ Y.
Zunächst erst einmal auf dem Weg dorthin durch ein paar tausend Trashmobs prügeln, dann die 5 Questmobs killen, warten bis alle 5 respawned haben und nochmal killen und anschließend auf dem Rückweg erneut ein paar tausend Trashmobs legen (Ups ein Déjà-vu).

 Folgequest: geh zu Punkt A und kill den Mob Z (Hab ich die Quest schon mal mit nem anderen Char gemacht?)

 Und dann natürlich die Abschlußquest: Kill 20 Trashmobs
Welche Trashmobs? Ah, die von denen ich gerade zuvor schon ein paar tausend umgenietet habe – na das ist ja mal eine lustige Idee.

 Mit Cata wurde dann das System noch viel besser: meistens gibt es nur noch eine Quest auf einmal.
Leider ist das aber nicht immer so und dann muß man immer im 2er fragen, ob man erst die eine, oder doch lieber zuerst die andere machen soll. Das müssen sie noch ändern.

In Bezug auf die Ini's war LK natürlich extrem dämlich – vor allem der DF.

In BC durfte man wenigstens noch 2-3 Stunden den 2er mit „Suche Grp für xyz" vollspammen.
Dann kam der DF – anmelden, nur 15 min. warten und schon war man in der Ini – Spaßfaktor absolut 0.

Dazu dann noch der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Kindergartenniveau.
Da konnte man doch problemlos mit blauem 185er Gear in Burg Utgarde Hero 2 Mobs auf einmal pullen und einfach wegbomben, ohne zu whipen und der Manabalken vom Heiler war danach auch noch zu erkennen. Hallo?

Zum Glück ist mir die einfachste Brainafk-Faceroll-5 Minuten-Ini oft erspart geblieben, denn meistens haben die 277er equipten Königsmörder ja direkt nach dem Ladebalken von HdR die Gruppe wieder verlassen.
Kann man ja auch verstehen, wer macht denn auch freiwillig diesen anspruchslosen Müll, bei dem man blind eine Taste drückt und alle Bosse liegen.

In Cata ist das jetzt glücklicherweise wieder schwerer.
Dazu die ganzen tollen neuen Boßmechaniken: zieh den Hebel, spring in die Luft, dreh am Rad, drück einen Knopf, klatsch in die Hände, zieh den Boß auf den Grill und achte darauf, daß er nicht zu lange brät …

Ich meine hey, das ist doch genau der Grund, warum ich mich damals für Klasse X entschieden habe: weil das Knöpfe drücken, am Hebel ziehen, am Rad drehen, in die Luft springen mit Klasse X wesentlich spaßiger ist, wie mit Klasse Y oder Z.

Am schönsten ist aber, daß ich jetzt endlich wieder mit Gammelgear in den HC-Inis rumwhipen darf.
Da haben die Belohnungen doch gleich wieder einen ganz anderen Stellenwert.
Ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig darauf, wenn ich in drei Wochen oder so meine 3 Brustrüssis bekomme – eine für Ruf, eine für Marken und eine kann ich dann mit den Hero-Kugeln herstellen. Vielleicht droppt ja sogar noch eine vierte.

Wie? Man kann keine 4 Rüssis übereinander anziehen? Ernsthaft? Kein Scheiß?

Also das ist jetzt aber irgendwie doof.


----------



## tonygt (16. März 2011)

Vorweg ich war schon immer sehr auf PvP fokussiert deswegen beziehen sich meine Aussagen hier auch größtenteils auf PvP. Desweiteren ist meine WoW Acc gekündigt und läuft am 18 ab, also bin nicht die Art von Spieler die sagen wie schlecht doch WoW ist und es trotzdem weiter bezahlen. Ausserdem muss ich sagen das ich nur den Eröffnungsposte gelesen hab und deswegen hier nur, unabängig der anderen Aussagen, mein Feedback zur derzeitigen WoW Situation gebe.

Schon mit Wotlk fing es an das Gear keinerlei Bedeutung mehr hatte zumindest was den Pve Bereich angeht. Zu Wotlk hab ich Leute die Illdans Gleven oder t6 Rüstung rumgerannt sind noch bewundert und eine so "oh geil die ham Illidan down Nice Nice!" Stimmung. Mit Wotlk gab es keine Unterschiede mehr die man sehen konnte die Leute die "Hard Modes" down hatten ham sich meiner Meinung nach vom Gear her nicht wirklich von anderen Unterschieden man musste schon sehr genau hinsehen um Unterschiede zu erkennen womit für mich auch der Reiz an Hard Modes gegen 0 tendierte. Das einzige was damals noch etwas bedeutet war PvP Gear nicht jeder kam so einfach an FUll PVP Gear ran bzw. an die Schultern oder die Waffen man fühlte sich irgendwie besonders was man nicht nur durch Gear zur geltung brachte sondern auch dadurch das man mit FUll PvP Gear sehr oft die Bgs gerockt hat, weil einfach nicht jeder ein volles PvP Gear hatte und man anderen nicht oftmals durch Gear überlegen war.

In Cata hat sich in Sachen Pve meiner Meinung nach nichts geändert die Inis sind zwar etwas schwerer geworden, aber auch nicht übertrieben schwer wenn man die Grundsätze des WoWs Pves verstanden hat, was eigentlich jeder der mindestens Seit Bc spielt haben sollte. 
Meine Große Hoffnung für das PvP in Cata wahren defenitiv die Rated Bgs ich hatte mir so etwas in der Art wie in Warhammer gewünscht wo man öfters in Bgs auf andere Stammgruppen trifft und dann eine erbitterte Schlacht führt.
Ich wurde entäuscht maßlos entäuscht Rated Bgs sind einfach Fad. Warum? Weil man sich immer und immer wieder durch die selben Bgs quält, die manch einer schon seit Zig Jahren spielen, auch die "neuen" Bgs sind nicht wirklich Neu, sondern folgen nur dem selben Beischspiel wie die Inis was früher mal gut war könnte es doch jetzt wieder sein wenn wir es einfach als neu verkaufen. An sich sind die Rated bgs noch stärker Line up abhängig als Arena bestimmte Klassen und Speccs lohnen sich in fast keinem Line Up während andere Klasse fast aus keinem Line up rauszudenken sind. Oftmals werden auch 7 Leute von 3 Leuten gecarried, das einzige schwierige an den Bg ist der Zeitaufwand. Denn auch wenn man am verlieren ist kämpft man stellenweise 25 Minuten erbittert und verliert am Ende doch. Nein danke sowas brauch ich nicht da Beweise ich lieber mit 2 anderen Leuten im 3er etwas können und kommt so deutlich entspannter und mit mehr Spaß ans Ziel.

Allerdings geht mir auch hier irgendwie schnell der Spaß verloren, mit meinem Schamanen hab ich mit 70% Winchance schnell aufs Waffenrating gespielt dann kurz gewartet bis Waffen rauskamen und danach dann einfach ein wenig Bgs gerockt, bzw. versucht Bgs zu rocken. Denn irgendwie ist der Spaß aus rnd Bgs für mich etwas gewichten viele Klassen gehen dir Aufgrund ihrer Fähigkeit nur noch auf die nerven. Jeder wirklich jeder hat innerhalb einer Woche Full PvP Gear somit hat man selten Momente in denen man 3-4 Leute solo erledigt, weil trotz schlechter Spielweise Gear regelt in WoW mehr als können. Somit stellt sich für mich die Frage wofür spiele ich Arena? wofür versuche ich an das Beste gear ranzukommen? Macht es irgendeinen Unterschied ob ich jetzt 2,2k Gear hab oder einfach nur jeder Woche 5 Wins mache, meiner Meinung nach nicht jeder bekommt das selbe Gear was zur Folge hat das sich für mich keinerlei Reiz daraus ergibt, mich in Sachen PvP anzustrengen.
Fazit:
Der PvP Content hat meiner Meinung nach keinerlei Neuerung erfahren sondern er ist einfach ein kleiner Remake von alten Dingen die mal gut wahren sich aber mit der Zeit einfach abnutzen und fad werden durch die Ewige gleichmacherei mit alles für jeden ist auch noch mal ein großteil des Spaßes flötten Gegangen. Das Open PvP ist total verhunzt worden, die Idee eine Zweit Insel von Quel danas zu machen ist gescheitert, warum kann ich selbst nicht sagen. Ich vermute das es hier an den Spielern liegt bzw wie sich WoW entwickelt hat. Das neue Große Schlachtfeld ist meiner Meinung hintern und vorne nicht durchdacht und gehört rausgenommen. 

So soviel zu meiner Meinung zum derzeitigen PvP Content. 
Glückwunsch an jeden der bis hier unten gekommen ist du hast grad eine wahre Wall of text bezwungen ^^
Viel spaß wünsche ich alle die noch vergnügen an WoW finden ich hoffe endlich auf ein neues MMO das sich komplette anders Spielt mein großen Hoffnungen sind GW2 und Terra ( wenn es so hieß)


----------



## TRC (16. März 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> [.....]
> 2. Das ist nicht blizzards Schuld wenn die Leute net raiden gehen, vorallem wenn man bedenkt das der Raidcontent von Cata neu ist und Naxxramas war alt, und easy, Blizzard hat etwas gemacht *was viele sich wünschten* endlich wieder höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad.
> [.....]



Da liegt der Hund begraben! Viele... wovon? Von den paar Hundert bis maximal ein paar Tausend Spielern, die mehr oder weniger aktiv in den offiziellen Foren sind und dort rumplärren? Das ist natürlich repräsentativ! Die große Masse genießt und schweigt.

Wenn ich mir die Channel auf den Servern so anschaue, gehe ich eher davon aus, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit es eher WotLK-like mochte.

Aber alles natürlich nur rein subjektiv...


----------



## dreifragezeichen (16. März 2011)

Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber wo war WotLK besser... zum schluss war doch nur zusammen ziehen AE zusammen ziehen AE...
ICC (nhc)war zum schluss easy going, dank dem NOOBBuff... habe den 10er content fast clear (wo ich 80ig war) nur LK auf HC blieb stehen was es auch schade war, gehe ich jetzt mit 85 rein und hau den um... NEIN xd

Fazit ist es jetzt besser geworden ja oder nein, das sollte sich der jenige für sich entscheiden. Aber die jetzigen inis sind leichter geworden, dank dem lotterieglücksbuff xd

Alle die meckern das jetzt alles schwer geworden ist, soll tetris oder super mario spielen xd


----------



## blooooooody (16. März 2011)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, LK war vielleicht leichter aber wurde schneller langweilig. Das Questen war eher Mühsellig und Story war einfach irgendwie langweilig... 

Cata hat entlich die GENERAL-Überhohlung gemaht das WoW schon lange gebraucht hätte. Jäger spielt sich neu, Questen macht spass (bis man wieder durch BC und LK muss), überarbeitete Talentbäume und und und. Es ist soviel was verbessert wurde. Das es schwieriger wurde ist ja nicht schlimm. Denn wäre es zu einfach macht es weniger einen Spass zu spielen.  


Aber ja, wenn man LK besser fand dann sucht man nen P-Server und geht dort spielen. BLIZZARD dulden die Server ja ^^


----------



## lavora123 (16. März 2011)

nur retro fans hier, ich wette mindestens die hälfte würde lieber in den 90er leben lolz


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2011)

Trôublex schrieb:


> Sicher gab es immer Diskussionen, jedoch waren die...anders.



nein es war immer der gleiche Kontext. egal ob BC/Wolk oder nun Cata. Bastle dir eine Guttenbergtextdatei, die kannst du dann beim nächsten Addon problemlos durch c+p in einen beliebigen Fred deiner Wahl zum Thema "fehlende Herausforderungen", "Mutti kochte früher besser", "Chuck Norris muss generft werden" oder "Twix schmeckt besser als Raider" einfügen.

2008:


> Ich seh den momentanen Content um mal nen vergleich zu nehmen wie damlas BC Kara Maggi Gruul, nur das hier auch die möglichkeit gegeben wird 10er und 25er Schlachtzüge zu starten.
> Und so extrem isses ja nicht, es gibt genügen Gilden die sich speziell bei Thaddius noch die zähne ausbeissen.
> Ich denk das noch 2 "T8" Rais kommen werden und irgenwann auch ein T9 Content mit Arthas am Ende
> Also ich bin guter Dinge das noch einiges auf uns zukommen wird





> Auch wenns der 100ste überflüssige Thread zum Thema ist, er hat recht. Quests, 5er Inis normal und heroisch und Ruf ist wesentlich einfacher geworden als zu BC Zeiten. Auch Naxx (sowohl 10er als auch 25er) ist grössenteils sehr einfach. Ich denke was wir hier haben ist eine Mischung aus gewollter Vereinfachung den heulenden Casuals zuliebe (Ich zahl auch 13 Euro, hab aber keine Zeit zu spielen. Schliesslich hab ich 10 kinder, 2 Frauen und eine 52 Stunden Managerwoche!!. Kann ich meine Epics nicht per Post bekommen ???!!) , und einer ungewollten Vereinfachung durch zu starke Klassen. Beides zusammen wäre tödlich für die Zukunft von WoW.



2009:


> Ich finde, dass der TE leider absolut Recht hat.
> Die Levelphase ist extrem geil in WotLK, die Quests, die Umgebung, usw.
> 
> Aber man ist auch SEHR schnell 80.
> ...






> der content ist definitiv viel zu einfach, kommt daher das der durchschnitt der spieler inzwischen einfach zu doof zum sch.... ist und von daher muss blizard den content anpassen.
> 
> Was mich aber am meisten daran ärgert, ist das die leute dies einfach nicht drauf haben, sich noch super drüber freuen das die von ihnen sogenannten "hardcore-raider" jetzt nix mehr zu tun haben und flamen sie sogar noch zu.
> 
> ...



usw immer die gleiche Leier
einmal von der Seite, einmal von der Anderen. Die Zeiten an denen so ein Fred das Licht der Welt erblickt ähneln sich und der Inhalt auch. Sie haben eine Lebenserwartung von 10-45 Seiten.


----------



## Samweisbilbo (17. März 2011)

Alle nur am Whinen hier...

Cata ist doof, LK war doof, WoW ist doof, früher war alles besser *mimimi*

Das schöne daran ist, dass zu über 90% der "früher war alles besser" Poster erst angefangen haben ende BC, Anfang LK, und somit KEINE Ahnung haben wie es mal war!

Stellt euch mal vor...
es war auch früher so:
-Sprich mit xy
-xy möchte dass ihr 10 Mobs des Typs a tötet, kehrt danach zu xy zurück
-xy möchte dass ihr jetzt den Anführer von xy tötet, kehrt danach zu xy zurück
-yz möchte dass ihr 10 mal b sammelt und danach zu ihm zurück kehrt
-yz braucht noch 5 mal c um za zu töten. Sammelt 5 mal c und kehrt danach zu yz zurück
-yz möchte dass ihr mithilfe von bc den bösen h tötet.

Danach hies es dann mit entsprechendem Level ab in Inis, und Equip sammeln.Hattet ihr ein Eqip von sagen Wir Gegenstandsstufe 50 hiess es dann ab in den ersten Raid. Okay, diese und auch die Inis waren etwas schwerer zu organisieren (man bedenke dass es z.T. 40er SZ waren)
CC war auch gefragt, denn ein Fehlpull bedeutete nicht selten einen Whipe.

Und jetzt frage ich mich...WAS bitte ist ausser dem Dungeonfinder welcher eine Gruppe zusammen stellt anders?
Seit Cata nicht mehr viel, denn ohne CC whipen sich auch heute die Leute zum Teil wieder Stück für Stück voran.
Ihr meckert dass Inis zu einfach sind? Dann zieht euch EQ an mit einer Gesamt-Gegenstandsstufe von 329 (wohlgemerkt ALLE), und schaut ob ihr dann auch einfach mal so durchrennen könnt!

Hört auf zu jammern, akzeptiert es oder lasst es, denn es gibt genug Alternativen. Rift, Aion, RoM, HdRO... um nur ein paar zu nennen.
Wenn ihr meint dass WoW sich selbst zerstört, warum kommen dann doch immer wieder neue Spieler dazu, und zwar mehr als aufhören? Irgendwo unlogisch oder nicht?
Wenn Ihr Spaß daran habt den Loot geschenkt zu bekommen indem ihr die halbe ini/Raid zusammen pullt und AOE zu machen, dann geht auf nen P-Server oder erstellt euch selbst einen. Dort könnt ihr dann auch mit .additem 51234 den Loot direkt in Eure Taschen packen ohne auch nur einmal in die Ini/Raid rein zu gehen, wenn ihr dann glücklich seid, könnt ihr euch auf einem Drachen vor das AH oder den Briefkasten stellen und posen was für tolles EQ ihr doch habt...nur mit dem Unterschied dass nicht die Leute da stehen und sagen "boah muss der mit seinem scheiss Drachen genau am Briefkasten stehen?"

Mimimi Mimimi....

Und zum nachdenken....
Wer macht denn das Spiel kaputt? Blizzard, oder die Community, welche am besten alles geschenkt haben will? Ich persönlich finde es verdammt gut, dass man nicht mehr alles zu einfach gemacht bekommt, und man sich auch immer wieder mal neu mit seiner Klasse beschäftigen muss.Allein die Tatsache dass mich vor ein paar Tagen in Baradinfestung der zweite Tank gefragt hat, was Spott ist, bestätigt mir, dass es gut ist,dauernd Änderungen vorzunehmen, und man sollte evtl. auch mal Patchnotes lesen,um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben....
Achso...sorry ich vergaß, das wäre ja auch wieder mit "Arbeit" verbunden und es wäre nicht geschenkt....

Achso....Ps.
Ich fand das Spiel 2006 gut, und ich finde es auch jetzt gut, und werde weiter spielen!Das einzige was ich am liebsten abschaffen würde, wären manche Idioten


----------



## Headhunter94 (17. März 2011)

So wie der TE das schildert hat er zwar Recht, aber das auch nur wenn man die Rosarote Brille auf hat. Denn: Alle seine "+" Argumente haben eine Schattenseite und eben diese war dann ein negativ Argument für WotLK.
Für mich steht fest, dass alles nach Bc einfach nur schlecht war/ist.

WotLK hat mich zwar beschäftigt aber das auch nur bis ca. Ulduar, ab da gabs dann immer lange Durstrecken mit Langeweile.
Cata hat mich sogar noch kürzer Beschäftigt,da ich nun (endlich) wieder nur PvP machen kann und PvE (gottseidank) kein "muss" mehr ist um im PvP auch ordentlich mitzuhalten.

Das widerrum ist aber auch wieder ein Problem, weil jetzt mein PvP Gear voll hab und nur noch jede Woche Arena mach um mir dann die Epic teile zu holen, wobei ich mich frage warum...
Das Balancing ist schlecht und PvP macht irgendwie keinen Spaß mehr, allgemein ist das Spiel für mich langweilig geworden und wenn ich bis zum Ende meines Abos immernoch so denke verlängere ich es wahrscheinlich nicht.

P.S: Ich geb nen feuchten Dreck auf die Rechtschreibung, guckt doch mal auf die Uhr oO


----------



## Chillers (17. März 2011)

Super schrieb:


> nein es war immer der gleiche Kontext. egal ob BC/Wolk oder nun Cata. Bastle dir eine Guttenbergtextdatei, die kannst du dann beim nächsten Addon problemlos durch c+p in einen beliebigen Fred deiner Wahl zum Thema "fehlende Herausforderungen", "Mutti kochte früher besser", "Chuck Norris muss generft werden" oder "Twix schmeckt besser als Raider" einfügen.
> So, raider=twix, sonst änderte sich nix und Mutti kochte früher wirklich besser. In einer nahen Vergangenheit kochte Mutti noch und lehrte den Nachwuchs nicht nur, wie man eine Pizza (fertig aus der Truhe) in den Ofen schiebt.
> Heute kann kaum wer noch kochen, außer man ist Rentner oder jünger und hat grad´eine Leere in sich zu füllen und ergreift das Kochen als Hobby; assistiert von vielen unsäglich dämlichen Kochshows.
> DSDS für die jungen, *Wie und wo (an wem???) schlage ich ein Ei auf* für die ab 30. Lifestyle, man gönnt dich ja sonst nix. Wofür habe ich denn die Küche mit all den chicen Geräten? Da muss doch ein wenig andere quälen mit schlechtem Sushi drin sein...
> ...


----------



## Lloigorr (17. März 2011)

*



			Ich fand WotLK besser
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Ich nicht. War total blöde und ich war unzufrieden. Jetzt ists besser.

Mal was anderes: wer hat noch alles als Forentheme Candiepop eingestellt? <3


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> So, raider=twix, sonst änderte sich nix



genau das ist die Essenz. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Schon Aristoteles beschwerte sich über die ungebildete und faule Jugend, die immer nur aufbegehrte. Und jeder 14 jährige glaubt von sich die Rebellion erfunden zu haben, die so unbedingt notwendig erscheint um sich von seinen verklemmten, verkappten Alten zu lösen. Und die Wiederholung läuft schon mindestens 20000 Jahre recht erfolgreich. Farum würde es mich wundern wenn ausgerechnet im kleinen WoW-Universum etwas Bahnbrechendes mit der Menschheit geschehen würde. Die Paradoxie zwischen der Wahl des Ausstiegs oder der Akzeptanz wird durch die Wahl des direkten und systeminternen pro oder kontra überlagert, was uns davor schützt aus unserer Wahl etwas zu lernen. Und dabei ist es völlig unerheblich um was es geht. 
Aber lasst euch nicht von eurem realen Problem durch etwas irreale Philosophie ablenken. Die Suppe ist halt heute zu salzig. Lassen wir das...


----------



## Chillers (17. März 2011)

Super schrieb:


> genau das ist die Essenz.



Ach Du mal wieder  Ich sag´jetzt mal nix. *knuddelz*


----------



## Frek01 (17. März 2011)

lololol irgendwer hatte hier irgendwas über naxx zu wotlk zeiten gepostet..naxx zu wotlk zeiten war ein witz, meine gilde ist mit komplettem questgear im first try durchgerusht und dass soll hier keine angeberei sein weil das bei den meisten raids so war. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war viel zu niedrig und das war es in den meisten andren lk raids auch.Ich konnte zwar damals in Classic nicht viel von Naxx sehen, aber das was ich gesehn hab hat mir gereicht. Mit BC wars dann nochmal lustig anzusehn wie n t5-t6 raid in naxx gewiped ist,trotz taktik erklärung.Wie schon erwähnt habe ich in Cataclysm noch nicht geraidet, da ich wieder ne Pause drinnen hab, aber dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder angehoben wurde ist nur mehr als verständlich.


----------



## ufzu (17. März 2011)

Ich selber habe erst Mitte BC angefangen zu spielen und damals fand ich es schon gut,hey andere und ich sind damals bei nem Raid mitgegangen nur um den Raid überhaupt mal von Innen zu sehen (ne Stunde wipen und dann war die Raidzeit zu Ende) :-)

WotLK war am Anfang ganz gut,aber die Flamer wurden mehr,was es damals zu BC nur sehr selten gab.

Cata finde ich persönlich besser als WotLK,einfach weil auch die Quests neu gestaltet wurden,es macht wieder Spaß in der alten Welt zu Questen.
Manche (als Alli) werden noch die Quest in Westfal kennen,wo man in das eine Haus rein musste,um ne Uhr aus dem Schrank zu holen,man wie ich damals mit nem Kumpel da zu tun gehabt habe .....................

...........beide damals nen Hexer je lvl 30,wir mussten uns schon Taktiken ausdenken um den Typen da drin zu besiegen,haben immer die Mülltüten drauf geschickt und all so ne Scherze,wir kannten den Weg vom FH bis zur Hütte in-und auswendig :-) Es war echt lustig wenns dann im TS hieß "laaaaaaauuuuuuuf" ! ...............

...............Heute hat man da keine schwierigkeiten mehr aber die Quests sind gelungen und interessant !

Natürlich gibts auch Nachteile bei Cata,aber wo es was gutes gibt,muss es auch was schlechtes geben.
Mir gefallen einige Char veränderungen nicht,mein Pala Tank liegt seit Cata auf 80 und auf Eis,mein Priester is auf 85,Raidready aber auch auf Eis gelegt (mir macht Heilen keinen Spaß mehr) ,an zweiter Stelle steht mein Schurke (fast Raidready) und an erster Stelle mein Jäger den ich momentan nen bissel am Leveln bin (gestern 66 geworden) !

Wenn ich irgendwann mal anfange Raiden zu gehen,dann bin ich auf die Raid Instanzen gespannt,hab mich schon über den ein oder anderen Boss belesen und freu mich dann auch schon drauf.

Ich hoffe das in einem der kommenden Addons auch mal Augenmerk auf die Scherbenwelt gelegt wird,denn die passt ja nun mal garnicht mehr zur aktuellen Geschichte und manch einer meidet sie sogar (ich auch) !


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch zwangsläufig
> 
> a) Blizz führt den Dungeonfinder ein der Random Gruppen erstellt
> b) Blizz hebt die Heros so an, dass bestimmte Randomgruppenzusammensetzungen (nach alter Art) erhebliche Schwierigkeiten bekommen.
> ...



Schnickschnack....als wenn man vor DF nicht "Random" Gruppen hatte......da war man froh wenn man im /2 od. /4 Channel eine Gruppe zusammenbekommen hat.

Das wichtigste war offensichtlich Tank und Heal....die Zusammenstellung der DDs war in 90% od. mehr der Fälle völlig egal.

Und als wenn es einen Schurken-Selfheal bräuchte um eine Hero zu schaffen.....kannst genausogut mit 3 Jäger-DDs ohne Selfheal....wenn gut gespielt geht es auch mit 3 DDs ohne Selfheal und CC(wobei mir da jetzt keine Kombi einfällt)....


Es wird halt rumgebastelt an den Klassen - na und? Grundsätzlich gut so.

Oder würdet ihr euren Lv85 Char genauso spielen wollen wie seit Classic? Selbe Mechanik, keine neuen Fähigkeiten usw?  Mal ehrlich, das wäre  langweilig.

Viele Änderungen dienen dem Comfort - das hat oft nicht zwingend was mit Schwierigkeit zu tun.

zB Jäger-Geschichte Pet zähmen - erhöht es die Schwierigkeit wenn ich mir vor OG ein Lv7 Schweinchen zähme und es dann erst 78x leveln müsste? Es ist nur mühsam....
Selbiges für Köcher/Beutel,Muni,usw....irgendwie denk ich da zwar auch nostalgisch zurück, aber schön brav Muni nachkaufen ist auch nicht schwerer....
Paladine - könnt ihr euch noch erinnern wielange früher Segen usw gehalten haben? Macht es das Spiel schwieriger wenn ich alle paar Minuten rebuffen muss?
usw,usf....

Hie und da schiesst man halt übers Ziel hinaus - Änderungen werden wieder retour genommen,usw....wie gesagt, mich ärgert auch manches, aber Änderungen machen es auch interessant


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Schnickschnack....als wenn man vor DF nicht "Random" Gruppen hatte......da war man froh wenn man im /2 od. /4 Channel eine Gruppe zusammenbekommen hat.



Nun zu Classic Zeiten waren bestimmt Klassen in bestimmtem Content einfach Pflicht. Ohne wurde in der Regel gar nicht losmarschiert.
Mages z.B. waren eine höchst beliebte Gruppe.

WOTLK war leicht genug, so dass es, von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, tatsächlich egal war, wie die Gruppe zusammengestellt war, ergo war der Dungeonfinder auch gut für WOTLK geeigent.
In Cata ist es wohl wieder sinnvoll bestimmte CC oder Unterbrecherklassen dabei zu haben. Da das über den Dungeonfinder nicht sichergesetellt werden kann, müssen eben mehr Klassen mehr können. Das ist eher logisch und kein Schnickschnack.
Gutes Beispiel ist der froggende Schami.

Das der Selfheal vom Schurken damit jetzt wenig zu tun hat ist denke ich klar und war von mir auch nicht gemeint.
Das dürfte eher dem Umstand geschuldet sein, dass die Nahkämpfer im Gegensatz zu den Fernkämpfern zunehmend die Arschkarte haben.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das dürfte eher dem Umstand geschuldet sein, dass die Nahkämpfer im Gegensatz zu den Fernkämpfern zunehmend die Arschkarte haben.



Wo haben Melees die Arschkarte?
Ok sie kriegen halt mehr DoE ab wenn sie am Boss stehen, dafür tragen sie auch Platte Leder Kette.
Sie verfügen über DoE-Reduce-CDs oder Selfheals.

Nur scheinen das viele nicht benutzen zu wollen / können.


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...



Nenene, das hat weniger mit dem Dungeonfinder zu tun als vielmehr mit dem rigorosen Umsetzen der Devise "Bring the player not the Class" (Blizzards Hauptaugenmerkt liegt nunmal auf Raids!, dort gehen die meisten Ressourcen drauf). Wenn du jetzt beispielsweise eine Gruppe aus 10 Leuten hast, die in der Gilde online sind und was machen wollen und es fehlt dir explizit ein bestimmter Buff den du aber unbedingt brauchst (zB. BR oder Bloodlust), muss einer der 10 "Freunde" zusehen und vll. ein Random mitgenommen werden, der dann vll. auch noch sehr schlecht, sehr unsympatisch oder schlimmeres ist und der Spieler der Gilde der zusehen muss schiebt Frust, weil seine Gilde "Spaß" hat und er nicht. das wird am besten damit abgefangen, dass mehrere Klassen ein und denselben Buff bzw. die Funktion des Buffs haben, um solche Dinge abzufangen. Der Dungeonfinder im übrigen ist so programmiert, dass er nicht 3 DDs mit exakt der selben Rüstungsklasse zuteilt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Super schrieb:


> nein es war immer der gleiche Kontext. egal ob BC/Wolk oder nun Cata. Bastle dir eine Guttenbergtextdatei, die kannst du dann beim nächsten Addon problemlos durch c+p in einen beliebigen Fred deiner Wahl zum Thema "fehlende Herausforderungen", "Mutti kochte früher besser", "Chuck Norris muss generft werden" oder "Twix schmeckt besser als Raider" einfügen.
> usw immer die gleiche Leier



Du hasst grundsätzlich recht. Ich habe über die Jahre auch feststellen müssen, dass das zunächst zutiefst gehasste BC (zu bunt zu SF zu was weiss ich) plötzlich zum besten Add-On aller Zeiten mutierte, zumindest hier im Forum.

Dennoch sind mit Cata ein paar merkwürdige Dinge aufgetaucht die sich dem Guttenbergschen Copy&Paste entziehen.

Als Beispiel sei das hart umstrittene Phasing (spiel ich noch ein MMO oder schon ein Adventure) genannt, dass es in dieser ausufernden Form bisher gar nicht gab.

Dann kann man ja nach drei Add-Ons auch schon mal versuchen ein Gesamtresümee zu ziehen und wird dabei feststellen, dass Blizz es gut versteht, den durchschnittlichen Kunden zu verwirren, indem sie zunächst ein recht knackiges Add-on (BC) rausbrachten, dann ein Casual Add-on (WOTLK) um jetzt wieder auf die anspruchsvollere Schiene zu setzen. (roter Faden du hast uns verlassen)

Ebenso ist das wöchentliche, ein wenig wirr anmutende, Hotfixen von Klassen ein wenig geliebtes Novum.

Auch wenn das Murmeltier an einigen Stellen fröhlich grüßt, alles ist damit auch nicht abgetan.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Sie verfügen über DoE-Reduce-CDs oder Selfheals.



Das sag ich ja grade. Weil das so ist brauchen sie eben einen Ausgleich in Form eines Selfheals und deswegen bekommt der Schurke auch einen.
Q.e.d.


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun zu Classic Zeiten waren bestimmt Klassen in bestimmtem Content einfach Pflicht. Ohne wurde in der Regel gar nicht losmarschiert.
> Mages z.B. waren eine höchst beliebte Gruppe.



Je nach Content = Raids

Ich kann mich jetzt an keine Classic- 5er Ini erinnern, die best. Klassen vorausgesetzt hat.

Natürlich macht man es sich mit CC leichter, mit Hybriden ebenso (wobei die gabs so wie jetzt da nicht)...Hunter mit Überbrückungskabel auch zB 

Absolut unschaffbar war es nicht.



> In Cata ist es wohl wieder sinnvoll bestimmte CC oder Unterbrecherklassen dabei zu haben. Da das über den Dungeonfinder nicht sichergesetellt werden kann, müssen eben mehr Klassen mehr können. Das ist eher logisch und kein Schnickschnack.
> Gutes Beispiel ist der froggende Schami.




Also 1. braucht mans auch jetzt nicht zwingend...wie oben gesagt, man macht es sich leichter.
2. und ist das so schlecht? Bring the player, not the class....


Ich mein ist CC zB so eine Zauberei (Achtung Wortspiel)? 

Weil das ggf. jetzt mehrere können - wobei wieviel hat sich da geändert? Soviel ist das nicht....dass irgendwann mal alle Klassen solange CCs haben wie eben Sheep,Kopfnuss,Falle,Frog kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Aber selbst wenn? Theoretisch kannst du jetzt auch 4-5 CCs dabei haben.....


Ändert doch am Grundprinzip einer Klasse nichts, wenn er jetzt ev. auch CCn kann.Oder nen kleinen Selfheal bekommt.....ist halt ein zusätzlicher oh shit Button wenn der Heiler pennt oder irgendwas schief läuft.



Wie gesagt - wie würdest du es finden, wenn sich deine Chars exakt so spielen würden wie vor ein paar Jahren - 0 Änderung,0 neue Fähigkeiten?


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nenene, das hat weniger mit dem Dungeonfinder zu tun als vielmehr mit dem rigorosen Umsetzen der Devise "Bring the player not the Class"




Naja kommt ja letzendlich auf das selbe raus.
Mann will eben die Classic (und zum Teil aich BC) Situationen vermeiden, dass Gruppen nicht zustanden kamen weil beispielsweise kein Mage zu finden war.

Wobei ich mich sehr wohl eine einige Comments hier im Forum erinnere in den sich darüber beschwert wrude, das bestimmter Content mit bestimmten DF-Gruppen nur höchst problematisch erledigt werden konnte (oder noch kann?)


----------



## ufzu (17. März 2011)

Bei manchen Klassen ist das mit dem Selfheal so ne Sache.

Wenn ich mit dem Schurken in eine Hero ziehe und sehe das ich Schaden bekomme,baue ich schnell 5 Punkte auf und haue mein Selfheal an.
Das Problem an der Sache ist aber,das dieser nur alle 3 sek (oder waren es 5 ? Nein cih glaub 3 sek) tickt.
Bekomme ich nun mehr Schaden rein,gehe ich vom Mob/Boss weg und warte bis mein Selfheal mich nen bissel hochgeheilt hat,um das zu erreichen müsste ich allerdings mehrere Sekunden warten (ich würd mal sagen so zwischen 15 und 25 sek) bis ich mich wieder an den Mob/Boss wagen kann.

Würde das aber nun Blizz ändern und den Selfheal sekündlich Ticken lassen,gäbe es wieder ein Problem im PvP,denn da würde man einen Schurken überhaupt nicht down bekommen.

Also beim Schurken könnte ich auch auf den Selfheal verzichten,da er nicht all zu viel bringt,aber um die Heiler zu unterstützen mache ich den halt an.
Wenn ich also ohne Selfheal schaden bekomme dann würde ich mich vom Mob/Boss entfernen und warten bis der Heiler ne Heilung auf mich geschmissen hat und gut is,aber es denken ja nicht alle so wie ich.

Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich selbst nen auf Eis gelegten Heiler habe und weiß was die seit Cata zu haben (also Heilungen timen und so weiter) !

Ich fand (vielleicht auch deswegen weil ich zu der Zeit angefangen habe) BC am besten,da war zum sehr großen Teil auch noch Respekt den einzelnen Klassen gegenüber und seit WotLK is das ja mal ziemlich runter gegangen,seither heißt es ja nur,wenn der Tank die Aggro nicht halten kann,dann is er ein Noob,wenn der Heiler einen Fail DD nicht am Leben halten kann,is er nen Noob und wenn nen DD der auf Support achtet,nebenbei aber nicht 1. im Dmg Meter ist,ist er auch nen Noob.
Das hat sich leider seit WotLK bei den meisten so eingeprägt und das wird auch nicht mehr ganz aus den Köpfen raus gehen !


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...



Du irrst dich Ohri, es wurde auch früher fleißig gehotfixed, allerdings gibt es seit dem Start von Cata eine neue Communityseite auf der prominent auf der Startseite prangt, was gerade gehotfixed wird/wurde während das Ganze sich früher nur in bestimmten kleineren Threads im Forum abspielte, was damals wenige mitbekommen haben. Seit es die neue Seite gibt, kann eben jeder Hansel lesen, dass gehotfixed wird, während er früher niemals in die Untiefen dieser Forenthreads eintauchte und davon nix mitbekommen hat (denn als Otto Normal Spieler bemerke ich, wenn's hochkommt, gerade einmal die Veränderungen an meiner Klasse, wobei ich befürchte bei vielen passiert nicht einmal das, alle anderen Klassen oder gar Dungeonfixed etc. bekomme ich Ingame meistens gar nicht mit). Fehler hier ist wohl eine zu rasche Umstellung von "Quasigeheimhaltung" zu "Indiewelthinausplärren" von jetzt auf gleich, was für die Spieler dann aussieht, dass plötzlich 1000mal mehr gehotfixed wird (ja es wurde etwas mehr gehotfixed, das hat auch Blizzard eingestanden, weil leider nicht alles so aufgegangen ist, wie die Entwickler sich das vorgestellt haben, vor allem nach Patch 4.0.6, der leider nur mathematisch durchgerechnet wurde aber auf dem Testserver zu wenig getestet, was aber auch daran liegt, das Spieler ungern etwas testen, was keinen neuen Content enthält. Da sind die Klassentheoretiker von Blizzard mal teilweise ordentlich daneben gelegen)


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ich kann mich jetzt an keine Classic- 5er Ini erinnern, die best. Klassen vorausgesetzt hat.
> Natürlich macht man es sich mit CC leichter, mit Hybriden ebenso (wobei die gabs so wie jetzt da nicht)...Hunter mit Überbrückungskabel auch zB
> Absolut unschaffbar war es nicht.
> 
> ...



1) Stimmt, aber damals war es halt schon so dass es viele gab die noch nicht soviel Ahung von ihre Klasse hatten und für den Durschnittsspieler oder auch neuen Spieler mit moderatem Equipp waren auch 5er Innies ohne CC eben doch kaum schaffbar. Und ausser dem Priest und dem Mage gab es quasi kein wirklich verlässlichen CC. 

2) Missverständnis. Ich hab nirgendwo gesagt, dass ich was gegen diese Änderungen habe, ich versuchte nur zu erläutern wieso die meiner Meinung nach vorgenommen wurden. Ich freu mich in der Tat wien Schwein im Schlamm über meinen Schami-frog!


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Je nach Content = Raids
> 
> Ich kann mich jetzt an keine Classic- 5er Ini erinnern, die best. Klassen vorausgesetzt hat.



Mir fällt eine BC Hero ein, Namen weiß ich nicht mehr, wo man explizit Schurken zum Kicken eines Bosses brauchte (eine Dämonin war das glaub ich) da sich der sonst unendlich hochheilen konnte


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du hasst grundsätzlich recht. Ich habe über die Jahre auch feststellen müssen, dass das zunächst zutiefst gehasste BC (zu bunt zu SF zu was weiss ich) plötzlich zum besten Add-On aller Zeiten mutierte, zumindest hier im Forum.



Das nimmt mich auch Wunder, aber warten wir das nächste ab über das dann aktuell gelästert wird und wo es heisst Cata war viel besser.



> Als Beispiel sei das hart umstrittene Phasing (spiel ich noch ein MMO oder schon ein Adventure) genannt, dass es in dieser ausufernden Form bisher gar nicht gab.



Also ich weiss nicht, ich hab in Cata davon nicht soviel mitbekommen....entweder war es gut versteckt oder eh nicht so krass.

Denk mal an Todesritter-Startgebiet, Söhne Hodirs,Eiskorne und und und...also in LK ist es mir weit mehr aufgefallen.



> Dann kann man ja nach drei Add-Ons auch schon mal versuchen ein Gesamtresümee zu ziehen und wird dabei feststellen, dass Blizz es gut versteht, den durchschnittlichen Kunden zu verwirren, indem sie zunächst ein recht knackiges Add-on (BC) rausbrachten, dann ein Casual Add-on (WOTLK) um jetzt wieder auf die anspruchsvollere Schiene zu setzen. (roter Faden du hast uns verlassen)




Eine Antwort auf das, haben in diesem Thread schon viele gegeben -man darf nicht Cata jetzt mit LK am Schluss vergleichen, dieser Vergleich hinkt.

Auch LK-Inis waren anfangs nicht so leicht - Hallen d. Blitze usw.....fand ich anfangs zB schwerer als jetzt Thron der Gezeiten oder sowas. Die Inis wurden erst später generft, Gear wurde besser (weil es weit einfacher war ranzukommen),Dungeonfinder kam,Bonus kam,usw.

Mittlerweile wird auch in Cata-Heros nicht mehr CC´d, dafür zusammengezogen und gebombt....dauert ev. bissl länger, aber so den Riesenuntershcied sehe ich nicht.

In Bezug auf Raids:  ja, ok, Naxx war easy going, aber wieviele waren denn in Ulduar an dem Tag/Woche wo es rauskam???? Das war einige (relativ kurze) Zeit knüppelschwer!

Und wurde nach und nach immer mehr generft...anfangs mal der Trash, dann die Bosse,usw,usf......also warte mal ab Cata nach 4.1/4.2



> Ebenso ist das wöchentliche, ein wenig wirr anmutende, Hotfixen von Klassen ein wenig geliebtes Novum.



Also ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal die ganzen Releasenotes durchlesen.....ja, Ende WOTLK war es nicht so viel mehr, weil es keine grossartigen Änderungen gab....aber das wurde immer schon gemacht..
viel früher hat mans teilweise gar nicht offiziell angekündigt. Gaanz früher wurde pro Patch eine Klasse komplett auf den Kopf gestellt.

Und ja, preCata und mit Cata gab es verdammt grosse Änderungen - beinahe keine Klasse kann jetzt mehr Standardrota Alpha+1 abfahren, sondern hat ne Prio-Liste, zig Proccs die beachtet werden wollen,teilweise  ein anderes Resourcensystem usw.

Also ne grosse Änderung - die das Spielen für mich interessanter macht - und ja, da bedarf es halt öfter mal der ein oder anderen Änderung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du irrst dich Ohri, es wurde auch früher fleißig gehotfixed, allerdings gibt es seit dem Start von Cata eine neue Communityseite auf der prominent auf der Startseite prangt, was gerade gehotfixed wird/wurde während das Ganze sich früher nur in bestimmten kleineren Threads im Forum abspielte, was damals wenige mitbekommen haben.



Naja, sicher wurde früher auch gehotfixed, aber wie du selber sagst hat es doch ein wenig überhandgenommen, und zwar soweit, dass Blizz sich sogar dafür entschuldigt. Und was beim Jäger und beim Priest abgelaufen ist war schon, sagen wir es mal vorsichtig, gewöhungsbedürftig und in der extremen Form auch neu für Blizz.


----------



## ufzu (17. März 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*@Kwatamehn:*


Dir ist Phasing noch nicht aufgefallen in Cata ?
Ui ui ui,spiel mal Uldum durch,da könnte dir evtl was auffallen oO[/font]


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> *@Kwatamehn:*
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab in jedem neuen Gebiet alle Qs gemacht.


Natürlich weiss ich, dass da Phasing eingesetzt wird, Uldum,Tiefenheim,Vash´jir - ja,klar

Ich meine mir ist es nicht so AUFGEFALLEN wie in LK - ich kann mich noch erinnern an Söhne Hodirs, wo je nach Ruf es mehr Qs gab und sich das Gebiet dort veränderte.

Da hast mal ne Q abgegeben und aufeinmal spawnt da ein Horn aus dem nichts oder sowas - gibt noch genug anderer solcher Sachen....es ist meiner Meinung nach in Cata besser integriert. 

Und ja, ich bin Kürschner, von daher fällt es mir nicht auf ob ein Erz oder Blümelein angezeigt wird, aber nicht in meiner Phase ist - ich queste alleine, von daher bekomm ich von Problemen
mit anderen etwas bestimmtes zu machen nichts mit....


Abgesehen von diesen "Problemen" ist aber Phasing an und für sich Geschmacksache - dazu gabs doch eh auch schon mal nen Thread.


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und was beim Jäger und beim Priest abgelaufen ist war schon, sagen wir es mal vorsichtig, gewöhungsbedürftig und in der extremen Form auch neu für Blizz.



Zugegeben - ich hab erst mit Cata wieder neu angefangen, davor habe ich 1-2 Monate nach Ulduar-Einführung aufgehört (weil Rechner kaputt war und ich weder Geld noch Zeit dann hatte) - davor habe ich eigentlich seit Classic gespielt.

Anfangs fand ich die Jäger-Änderungen auch mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig - mittlerweile finde ich sie sogar ganz gut.

Das habe ich gemeint, Änderungen halten das Spiel interessant......ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern wo BMs mit dem 1 Button-Makro-Spam das non-plus-ultra waren und SVs Exoten......mal ehrlich, das war total langweilig....und nach und nach wurden da Mechaniken umgestellt, ungenutzte Skills und Talentverteilungen interessant,usw.

Auch zu LK-Zeiten war es eigentlich langweilig.....mal war die mal die andere Talentverteilung vorne, jede hatte ihre Rota, bei Mana-Mangel wurde auf Viper geswitcht und dann wieder von vorn.


Da ist es jetzt doch abwechslungsreicher....


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Das habe ich gemeint, Änderungen halten das Spiel interessant......



Völlig richtig...aber wenn dein Char innerhalb weniger Wochen mehrfach geändert wird, kann das Interesse dann doch Geneftheit weichen


----------



## WotanGOP (17. März 2011)

Also für mich war das Einzige, was mich an BC gestört hat, bzw. was ich nicht so gut fand, die Farbe der meisten Gebiete. Aber das ist Geschmackssache und irgendwie paßte das dann trotzdem zu einem zerstörten Planeten. Ansonsten war das Addon sehr gut und wirklich das Beste. Das Angebot an 10er Instanzen war eventuell etwas zu sparsam und dafür waren die beiden Instanzen zu lange das jeweilige Raidziel. Aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad aller Instanzen war sehr gut und anspruchsvoll. Das ging ja quasi bei Moroes los und zog sich eben bis Kil'Jaeden. Auch die Pre-Questreihen fand ich, obwohl ich der absolutre Questmuffel bin, sehr gut. Zwar nicht so, wie die Ony-Pre oder die Ahn'Qiraj-Pre, aber dennoch gut. Und selbst die 5er Instanzen waren, sogar noch mit T5 und T6, nicht zu unterschätzen. Dann gab es da Dinge, die getan werden mußten, von allen zusammen, wie z.B. das Resi-Farmen für die Tankequips für Hydross. Solche Sachen verbinden und fehlten später einfach. Und vereinzelte Raidbosse waren sowieso eine Klasse für sich: Vashj, Kael, Illidian...es war einfach episch, gegen sie anzutreten. Und das wurde bisher auch nicht wieder erreicht.
Als ich dann nach Nordend kam, war ich zunächst begeistert, eben von der Grafik und weil die Quests irgendwie etwas kurzweiliger waren. Ansonsten fand ich auf der einen Seite gut, daß es mehr Auswahl im 10er-Modus gab. Der Nachteil war dann aber, daß wir jede Instanz zwei Mal die Woche gesehen haben, bei PdK/PdoK sogar teilweise vier Mal. Das hat bei vielen dazu geführt, daß man jene Instanzen noch schneller nicht mehr sehen konnte, als es bei SSC oder FdS z.B. der Fall gewesen war. Ulduar war dann die beste Instanz dieses Addons, liebevoll designed, anspruchsvoll und mit interessanten Hardmodes. Danach ging es bergab. Wobei ich PdK jetzt nicht so ganz kritisch sehe, wie viele andere. Das war einfach mal etwas neues, paßte irgendwie zur Story und im Hardmode war auch der Anspruch da. So gesehen kann man da nicht so viel meckern. Allerdings war diese Instanz vom Design her einfach nicht in der Lage, mit dem epischen Ulduar und dem Addon-Finale ICC mitzuhalten. Vor allem nach Ulduar ist klar, daß das Kolosseum nicht wirklich punkten konnte. Und schließlich haben die Fraktionschampions noch ihr Übriges beigetragen, daß diese Instanz recht unbeliebt war. Bei ICC wurden dann die Bossmechaniken zum größten Teil noch einfacher. Lediglich Seuchenmord und Sindragosa waren anspruchsvoll, und das auch nur im Hardmode. Und einzig Arthas im Hardmode war wirklich schwer und somit eine Herausforderung. Aber an das Feeling, was ich bei Vashj, Kael und Illidan hatte, kam er bei weitem nie ran. Über den nicht vorhandenen Schwierigkeitsgrad der 5er Instanzen und so weiter brauch ich wohl nichts mehr sagen.
Dann kam Cataclysm. Das Aussehen der Gebiete und die Quests sind Geschmackssache. Ich finde das Phasing gut. Da tut sich dann wirklich was. Das hat es mir, als Questmuffel, stark erleichtert, mich zu motivieren, zu questen. Und auch die Aufgaben der Quests waren abwechslungsreicher, auchw enn es zu viele "Töte X davon"-Quests gab. Die Gebiete sind ganz unterschiedlich. Vash'ir gefiel mir ganz gut. Am Anfang war es etwas nervig, weil überfüllt und ungewohnt. Aber später in der ersten Nacht wurde es besser. Es wurde ruhiger und die Quests auch besser. Tiefenheim ist optisch sicherlich nicht so das Highlight, aber die Quests waren auch da interessant, genau wie dann im Schattenmondtal und auf Hyjal. Uldum hab ich bisher noch nicht groß gequestet, das hebe ich mir auf, wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust habe. Was man so hört ist dieses Land zu schade, um sich nur für den Erfolg da durchzuquälen. Und wie gesagt, ich bin Questmuffel. 
Die Instanzen sind auf jeden Fall recht gut gelungen, vor allem Grim Batol begeistert mich. Ich hoffe, da kommt auch noch ein Raid. Ansonsten wäre es schade, daß diese Stadt so verpulvert wurde. Und auch die Raids sind ganz gut. Thron der vier Winde ist einfach die übliche kleine Instanz, wie Gruul, Maggi, Obsi. Die anderen beiden entsprechen dann auch direkt etwa SSC und FdS. Sie sind zwar jetzt nicht so die epischen Orte, sondern doch recht kompakt und übersichtlich gehalten, aber das muß ja nicht immer schlecht sein. Die Bosse sind auch anspruchsvoll, was natürlich nachlässt, wenn man sie oft genug abgefarmt hat. Aber das ist ja normal. Die Endbosse haben es dann richtig in sich. Ansonsten muß man aber leider sagen, daß manche Sachen schwieriger sein könnten. Pre-Questreihen wären toll gewesen. Oder überhaupt kein Equip für irgendwelche Marken oder Punkte bekommen zu können. Mehr Erfolge, die man zwischendurch machen kann, währen auch gut gewesen. Mir z.B. fehlt aktuell wirklich etwas zu tun, zwischen den Raids. Dementsprechend bin ich fast nur noch zu raids online, es sei denn, ich hab auf irgendetwas gerade Lust, wie Dienstag mal Maggi Solo zu legen. Aber dieses Loch liegt nicht am Addon. Das liegt eher daran, daß wir im LK-Addon alles schon erledigt haben, was man tun kann. Wobei ich noch nicht wieder alle Gebiete durchgequestet habe. Aber ich bin halt Questmuffel...

Cataclysm hat durchaus das Potential zum besten Addon zu werden. Für mich hängt das halt davon ab, wie anspruchsvoll und häufig neuer Content sein wird. Richtig knackige neue 5er Instanzen, epische und schwere Raids mit Pre-Quests, Dinge, wo Raids/Gilden zusammen etwas leisten müssen, eine gute Weiterführung der Story, vielleicht doch nochmal wieder Weltbosse... Das alles kann ja durchaus noch kommen. Das Potential wär da...


----------



## Exicoo (17. März 2011)

WotLK war im Großen und Ganzen schon gut. Es hat sehr viele geniale Dinge mit sich gebracht, aber meiner Meinung nach, war PvE in diesem Addon viel zu einfach und anspruchslos. 
Wenn man bedenkt, wie es in BC war. Die Leute mit T6 waren die Helden des Servers, man kannte so ziemlich alle guten Spieler oder die guten Gilden. In Wotlk hatte man 2-3 Wochen nachdem man 80 wurde full epic mit 4 Teilen T10 + ICC Gear... Ich hoffe Cataclysm bringt wieder einen gewissen Anspruch mit sich. Klar soll es nicht so sein, dass nur die kranken Freaks die Raids clearen... aber es soll auch nicht so sein, dass jeder Depp mit dem besten Gear herum läuft.


----------



## RedShirt (17. März 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Richtig knackige neue 5er Instanzen, epische und schwere Raids mit Pre-Quests, Dinge, wo Raids/Gilden zusammen etwas leisten müssen, eine gute Weiterführung der Story, vielleicht doch nochmal wieder Weltbosse... Das alles kann ja durchaus noch kommen. Das Potential wär da...



Pre-Quests kommen hoffentlich nicht mehr - wenn ich an die von Kara denke -> ne danke. Kein Bock das mit allen zu machen. Wären die "Accountgebunden" -> meinetwegen. Aber so... ne ne. 

Gilden müssen zusammen was leisten -> Gildenerfolge. Neu und toll - mit guten Boni.
Bei uns stehn die mit dem Dark Phoenix immer posend vorm AH, wie auch dann die Mimironköpfe usw.
Oder zeigen ihre Titel und ihr HC Equip.

Ist fast wie Classic, oder? =)



Exicoo schrieb:


> In Wotlk hatte man 2-3 Wochen nachdem man 80 wurde full epic mit 4 Teilen T10 + ICC Gear... Ich hoffe Cataclysm bringt wieder einen gewissen Anspruch mit sich. Klar soll es nicht so sein, dass nur die kranken Freaks die Raids clearen... aber es soll auch nicht so sein, dass jeder Depp mit dem besten Gear herum läuft.



Also als ich 80 war, und Naxx anstand, bin ich mit gecraftetem Zeug da rein, glaub 2 Teile, und sonst blau. 
Warum zur Hölle gabs da erst T7? So ein Mist.
Ach ja, 3 Tiers später........ )
Da wars eh schon ausgelutscht, und alles zum Schleuderpreis raus.

Kein Depp läuft mit Raid-HC Gear rum, kenn zumindest keinen. Und das gibts nicht für Valor Points.


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

Exicoo schrieb:


> In Wotlk hatte man 2-3 Wochen nachdem man 80 wurde full epic mit 4 Teilen T10 + ICC Gear... Ich hoffe Cataclysm bringt wieder einen gewissen Anspruch mit sich. Klar soll es nicht so sein, dass nur die kranken Freaks die Raids clearen... aber es soll auch nicht so sein, dass jeder Depp mit dem besten Gear herum läuft.



WOTLK gab es zu Beginn T7+T7,5 - also mal bissl am Boden bleiben und nicht wie schon oft erwähnt WOTLK Ende mit Cata Anfang verwechseln.

Wobei zu sagen ist, dass Naxx anfangs schon recht easy war - wobei ich nicht unbedingt sagen würde, jeder neue Raid hatte es in grünen Q-Klamotten beim 1.Anlauf durch, es gab zu Release durchaus einige Hürden
ala DPS-Rennen wo es einfach nötig war schon einigermassen gut equippte DDler dabei zu haben(Flickwerk), Heigans Dance für Bewegungsmuffel immer ein Hindernis war,die 4 Reiter auch ein bisschen Einspielung brauchten, anfangs für Sapphiron teils sogar Frostresi angelegt wurde und der gute Kel verteilte auch einigen eine ordentliche Kelle.

Malygos und Sarth (v.a. im Hardmode mit +1,2..Drachen), und gerade Ulduar zu Anfang(als es rauskam!), da seh ich jetzt nicht soviel Unterschied zu jetzigen Raids. 

Dass je älter das AddOn wurde, es immer leichter wurde an Equip zu kommen ist doch eigentlich relativ normal....auch wenn WOTLK es ev. wirklich übertrieben leicht war.

Aber wie gesagt, es bleibt abzuwarten was noch aus Cata wird mit den nächsten Patches....neue 5er,neues Dailygebiet,neuer Raid,usw.....es wird mit Sicherheit früher oder später Änderungen geben, sodass frische 85er dann auch wieder weit einfacher/schneller an besseres Gear kommen, als es jetzt möglich ist.


----------



## Sacrilege (17. März 2011)

Exicoo schrieb:


> WotLK war im Großen und Ganzen schon gut. Es hat sehr viele geniale Dinge mit sich gebracht, aber meiner Meinung nach, war PvE in diesem Addon viel zu einfach und anspruchslos.
> Wenn man bedenkt, wie es in BC war. Die Leute mit T6 waren die Helden des Servers, man kannte so ziemlich alle guten Spieler oder die guten Gilden. In Wotlk hatte man 2-3 Wochen nachdem man 80 wurde full epic mit 4 Teilen T10 + ICC Gear... Ich hoffe Cataclysm bringt wieder einen gewissen Anspruch mit sich. Klar soll es nicht so sein, dass nur die kranken Freaks die Raids clearen... aber es soll auch nicht so sein, dass jeder Depp mit dem besten Gear herum läuft.



Faszinierend wie man in so wenigen Sätzen so viel Unsinn in die Welt setzten kann 

In Wotlk hatte man nach 2-3 Wochen ganz sicher kein T10, weil es da gerade mal T7 gab.

Leute mit T6 waren Helden... soso, waren sie nun Helden, oder doch kranke Freaks die Raids clearen?

Was die "Helden" angeht... ohje das muß wohl wehtun wenn man nicht mehr posen kann, weil so viele mit gleichem/ähnlichen Gear rumlaufen. Ne, stop, das sind ja alles Deppen, weil lila steht ja nur den wahren Helden zu oO


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> . soso, waren sie nun Helden, oder doch kranke Freaks die Raids clearen?



Das ist nun wirklich kein hilfreicher Beitrag in einer sonst recht sachlichen Diskussion


----------



## Sacrilege (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist nun wirklich kein hilfreicher Beitrag in einer sonst recht sachlichen Diskussion



Nur weil jemand T6 hatte und davon gab's eh mehr als genug, war man kein Held.

Davon abgesehen, sind die Zeiten der sogenannten "Helden" schon lange vorbei. Wer, wann, welchen Content clear hat interessiert gerade mal eine handvoll Leute. Die Fth's und Ensidias dieser Welt gibt es, aber sie sind eine unbedeutende Randgruppe. Das wollen manche einfach nur nicht wahrhaben und klammern sich an Dinge die mal waren, aber nicht mehr sind.

WoW hat sich in ein Massenspiel gewandelt, ein Fastfood MMO. Jede Klasse kann (fast) alles, jeder darf/soll alles sehen, usw. Dieser Trend ist nicht aufhaltbar und die Masse der Spieler will es auch gar nicht anders.

Es ist eigentlich auch müssig darüber zu diskutieren ob der Content zu leicht/zu schwer ist. Blizzard wird ihn nach und nach so anpassen, dass so ziemlich jeder da durchkommt. Für Blizzard geht es letztendlich nur ums Geld, um aktive Abos. Dementsprechend designen sie so wie es die Masse will, dass sie die zahlenden Kunden halten können und idealerweise welche dazugewinnen. Von Idealismus oder dem Ziel ein "perfektes" Spiel zu schaffen ist das meilenweit entfernt. Blizzard ist keine 10-Mann Hinterhof Bude die aus Liebe an der Sache programmiert.


----------



## WotanGOP (17. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Pre-Quests kommen hoffentlich nicht mehr - wenn ich an die von Kara denke -> ne danke. Kein Bock das mit allen zu machen. Wären die "Accountgebunden" -> meinetwegen. Aber so... ne ne.
> 
> Gilden müssen zusammen was leisten -> Gildenerfolge. Neu und toll - mit guten Boni.
> Bei uns stehn die mit dem Dark Phoenix immer posend vorm AH, wie auch dann die Mimironköpfe usw.
> ...


So eine schöne Pre-Questreihe ist doch genau das Richtige, um herzuleiten, warum es eine Instanz gibt und was man da soll/will. Du mußt ja auch nicht mit mehreren Chars raiden, wenn du nicht mit mehreren Chars die Pre machen willst. 
Ohne Pre ist es eindeutig viel zu einfach. Wobei so eine Pre ja nicht wirklich schwer ist. Aber sie sorgt dafür, daß nur Leute raiden, die auch bereit sind, etwas dafür zu tun. 

Die Gildenerfolge sind kein Muß. Alles geht auch ohne die Gildenerfolge. Ich rede von Dingen, wo wirklich zusammengearbeitet werden muß, wie eben das Farmen für die Tank-Resisets. Ohne die war der Boss nicht legbar. Und das Zeug war so teuer, daß alle zusammenarbeiten mußten. Um mit einem Haustier zu posen, ich weiß nicht. Den Phoenix hat doch jeder...

Sicherlich ist alles, was mit Anspruch zu tun hat, nichts für die Leute, die es möglichst einfach haben wollen, um möglichst schnell und mit möglichst wenig Aufwand alles zu erreichen. Aber genau das ist es, was das Spiel immer uninteressanter macht. Der größte Teil in unserer Gilde ist tatsächlich nur noch zu Raids da und ansonsten recht selten. Das war früher in der Tat anders. In BC haben wir bis zum Ende des Addons heroische Instanzen besucht, aus Spaß, weil sie eben jenen machten. "Hat noch jemand Lust auf eine Instanz, die Spaß macht?" "ZH?" "Ok!" Genau das fehlt seit WotLK und jetzt irgendwie auch schon wieder. Und wenn ich daran denke, wie oft ich damals für Labby und Arka heroisch gebucht wurde, wegen der Pre-Questreihen, weil es nur wenige tanks gab, die da gern reingingen. Das fehlt heute einfach. Jeder will schnellstens aufs Max-Level und dann am besten direkt raiden...


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> ...



Den Fths (lass mal, da gehört kein Deppen-Apostroph hin, ist schließlich nur Mehrzahl) und Ensidias dieser Welt interessiert es aber nicht die Bohne welcher Spieler welches Equip hat und die stellen sich auch nicht damit in OG auf um bewundert zu werden, die holen sich ihre Bestätrigung schon durch Firstkills. Leute, die nicht wirklich "toll" sind oaber es so gerne währen, so genannte Möchtegerns, die stellen sich hin und würden gerne mit ihrer Ausrüstung prahlen, wirklich gute Leute haben sowas nicht nötig und tun es auch nicht (meistens sogar in den Gildenregeln verankert, so etwas nicht zu tun). Lustig finde ich, dass immer FtH und Ensidia erwähnt werden, die schon länger nicht mehr Nr.1 unter den Gilden sind, das ist schon seit ICC Paragon, aber die werden nie in solchen Aufzählungen erwähnt


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand T6 hatte und davon gab's eh mehr als genug, war man kein Held.



Das bestreite ich auch gar nicht, mir ging es mehr um die Stelle mit den "kranken Freaks"


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> ...



Pre-Quests machen mir nichts aus, die sind auch ganz nett (solange sie "accountgebunden" sind, mit meinen 4 Tanks, die fast gleichwertig behandelt werden ist es doof sie 4x machen zu müssen, wegen dem rerollen wurden sie übrigens auch weggemacht,l willst du Leute dazu zwingen 6 Jahre lang nur ein und die selbe Klasse zu spielen obwohl sie ihnen vll nach einem Jahr keinen Spaß mehr macht?)

 ...der aller größte Schei* den es im Spiel aber jemals gab und der zum Glück Geschichte ist, waren Resi-Ausrüstungen, am Besten nur für Tanks (lustig mit beschränkten Taschenplätzen aber 5 Rüstungen^^), die wochen-/ tlw. monatelang gefarmt werden mussten nur um beim nächsten Boss festzustellen, das dieser wieder eine andere Resistenz benötigt...genau solche Dinge waren mit dafür verantwortlich, dass Leute unzufrieden waren, es zu Elitenbildungen kam, das war wirklicher Timesink (auch wenn das ganze Spiel aus Timesinks besteht, aber was ist bitte lustig daran, tage-/wochen-/monatelang zu farmen nur damit man dann einen oder zwei Bosse legen kann...das haben vll. 10% der Spieler mitgemacht aber diese 10% zahlen das Spiel nicht, es sind die ganzen 100%  ) und genau das hat Blizzard auch bemerkt und Resistenzen an sich praktisch aus dem Spiel entfernt, auch wenn es noch Alibizauber und Auren dafür gibt...

Anspruch, ja gerne, Resi-Rüstungen sind allerdings nichts was mit Anspruch zu tun hat, die sind nur ein größerer Timesink als es angeblich Archäologie ist (was mir, nebenbei bemerkt auch mit 5 Chars weiterhin Spaß macht, soviel zu subjektiven Meinungen wie eben zu den Resi-Rüstungen ^^)


----------



## schwarza (17. März 2011)

So auch mal was dazu sagen :-)

Cata ist nicht anders als WotLK!!!

Und genau da ist das Problem. Zusätzlich hat sich meines Erachtens Blizz mit dem neuen ID-System nen ziemliches Eigentor geschossen.
Die Klassen werden immer vereinheitlicht, wegen PVP und den 10er-IDS. 25er-Gilden bekommen zu Hauf Probleme weil sie eben kein 10er mehr anbieten können.
Das Balancing zwischen 10er und 25er funktioniert überhaupt nicht (Beispiel Nef im 10er wirklich übel).

Zu hart / zu schwer, naja ist doch grad egal. Inis werden automatisch iwann outgegeared und Raids werden aus meiner Sicht künstlich auf heroisch getrimmt. Sag mir einen Bosskampf der sich komplett verändert im HM.
Die Bosskämpfe sind immer das geiche entweder ein Boss mit nen paar Adds, 2-4 Bosse mit unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten und geteilten Leben oder eben nen Bosskmapf nur Boss.
Dann muß man zusammen rennen, auseinander stehen, entsprechend DPS und Heilung bringen und gut ist.
Man kann 90% der Bosskämpfe vorplanen, wer wo wann steht und was passiert.

Exterm langweilig und eintönig das Gane.

Ruf pushen bei den Fraktionen geht sehr zügig, Tol Barad Quests für Mounts und Items auch nach 2-3 Wochen beendet, d.h. auf der Questebene ist Cata recht schnell rum.
PVP ist total im Arsch, jede Klasse kann alles iwie und macht den gleichen Schaden, die neuen PVP-BGs sind langweilig, TB ist von Anfang an schwach.

Die neuen Questgebiete und vor allem die Storylines find ich witzig aber für ein WOW viel viel zu schwach. Indiana Jones, MacGyver und 20000 Meilen unterm Meer :-) sind ja ganz nett, aber ein ganzes Gebiet damit füttern, nope das ist nicht WOW.
WotLK hatte einfach seine eigene Story mit Sturmgipfel (Ulduar) und ganz Nordend (ICC).
Die Raids aktuell sind aus meiner Sicht reine PDKs, PSA evtl. mit Ausnahme, aber auch hier einfach Boss an Boss geklatscht und sry wie oft soll Onyxia noch kommen.

Die neuen Fähigkeiten der Klassen sind reine Spielerreien, die Klassenwahl ist automatisch eine Speccwahl und das Skillen ist einfach total unfrei.

Blizz hat aus meiner Sicht zu wenig riskiert mit Cata, einfach nur einen Einheitsbrei geliefert, der auf Quest- und Rufebene enttäuscht und im Raid künstlich und ohne Neues auf schwer getrimmt ist.
Sehr sehr schade.

Trotzdem macht es mir noch ein wenig Spaß, aber jeden Tag iwie was zu machen muß nicht mehr sein.

Viele aus unserer 25er-Raidgilde hören auf, da wir enorme Probleme haben die Raids voll zubekommen (trotz Suche usw.) und zweitens die Leute einfach kein Bock mehr haben.
Ist vielleicht auch nen Generationswechsel in WOW, die Spieler die vor 5-6 Jahren angefangen haben reizt es halt nicht mehr.

ICC war eben die Krönung und alle Änderungen gehen aus meiner Sicht in die falsche Richtung.

Vielleicht macht es Blizz aber auch genau richtig. Die Leute loggen sich 2-3mal die Woche ein, machen nen paar Dailiys raiden 3-4 Stunden an 1-2 Tagen und gut ist.
Diese 5 Stunden am Tag in WOW sein ist vielleicht einfach vorbei.


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> So eine schöne Pre-Questreihe ist doch genau das Richtige, um herzuleiten, warum es eine Instanz gibt und was man da soll/will. Du mußt ja auch nicht mit mehreren Chars raiden, wenn du nicht mit mehreren Chars die Pre machen willst.
> Ohne Pre ist es eindeutig viel zu einfach. Wobei so eine Pre ja nicht wirklich schwer ist. Aber sie sorgt dafür, daß nur Leute raiden, die auch bereit sind, etwas dafür zu tun.





Die Geschichte der Instanzen erfährst du teilweise aus Qs im jeweiligen Gebiet - hier könnte mehr drin sein, geb ich zu - aber da würden auch Pre-Qs nicht viel ändern.

Leute die bei den jetzigen Q die Texte nicht lesen oder sich für die Geschichte interessieren, werden das genauso wenig bei Pre-Qs machen - es ist einfach nur ein weiterer Schritt der abgeklappert werden muss
und genau das ist es...nicht mehr und nicht weniger...wo ist da eine Schwierigkeit gegeben? 

Wirklich schwierig war nie was, solange man mit schwierig nicht unbedingt unglaublich langwierig und öde bezeichnet (farmen,auf Drops hoffen,10x in selbe Ini damit man den Schlüssel bekommt usw)

Mit bereit sind für Raids was zu tun, würde ich eher sagen sollte folgendes gemeint sein:
Vorher einigermassen gutes Equip sammeln mit den Möglichkeiten die man dazu hat (Qs,Inis,Heros,Crafts)
Buff-Food,Tränke,Fläschchen usw beisammen haben 
Sich mit Taktiken auseinander setzen
Sich mit seiner Klasse,Prio-Liste,usw auseinandersetzen
teamfähig sein


Meinst nicht, dass das wichtiger wäre, als ein paar poppelige Pre-Qs zu machen?


----------



## Sacrilege (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich auch gar nicht, mir ging es mehr um die Stelle mit den "kranken Freaks"



So war es auch nicht von mir gemeint, die Frage hätte lauten müssen: "waren sie nun Helden, oder kranke Freaks?".



Derulu schrieb:


> Den Fths (lass mal, da gehört kein Deppen-Apostroph hin, ist schließlich nur Mehrzahl) und Ensidias dieser Welt interessiert es aber nicht die Bohne welcher Spieler welches Equip hat und die stellen sich auch nicht damit in OG auf um bewundert zu werden, die holen sich ihre Bestätrigung schon durch Firstkills. Leute, die nicht wirklich "toll" sind oaber es so gerne währen, so genannte Möchtegerns, die stellen sich hin und würden gerne mit ihrer Ausrüstung prahlen, wirklich gute Leute haben sowas nicht nötig und tun es auch nicht (meistens sogar in den Gildenregeln verankert, so etwas nicht zu tun). Lustig finde ich, dass immer FtH und Ensidia erwähnt werden, die schon länger nicht mehr Nr.1 unter den Gilden sind, das ist schon seit ICC Paragon, aber die werden nie in solchen Aufzählungen erwähnt



Ist doch klar dass immer nur Fth und Ensidia erwähnt werden. Fth ist eine deutsche Gilde und Ensidia ist sowas wie Kult unter den Hardcore Elite Gilden. Die Namen der andern merkt sich keiner, weil es schlicht und ergreifend unwichtig ist wie die heissen und es kaum wen interessiert^^

Dass es den Elite Gilden nur um den Erfolg geht und nicht um's Posen oder Equip ist klar, für die ist Equip nur Mittel zum Zweck. Diese Gilden zieht man nur einfach gerne Stellvertretend für alle hardcore orienten Gilden heran.

Die Möchtegerns sind ja eben auch genau die sogenannten Helden. Die wollen bewundert werden. Da das mittlerweile aber kaum mehr jemanden interessiert, sind die frustiert. Lustig finde ich dass manche sogar schon angepöbelt werden. Letztens meinten mal wieder welche sie müssten auf Alars Asche vor dem AH Eingang rumschweben. Prompt wurden sie aufgefordert sich zu verpissen weil man von dem Leuchtding Augenkrebs bekommt^^

Der zunehmende Wegfall von Statussymbolen bzw. deren Wertigkeit, dass jeder raiden darf und kann, das schmerzt die Möchtegerns.


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du hasst grundsätzlich recht. Ich habe über die Jahre auch feststellen müssen, dass das zunächst zutiefst gehasste BC (zu bunt zu SF zu was weiss ich) plötzlich zum besten Add-On aller Zeiten mutierte, zumindest hier im Forum.
> 
> Dennoch sind mit Cata ein paar merkwürdige Dinge aufgetaucht die sich dem Guttenbergschen Copy&Paste entziehen.
> 
> ...


Völlig richtig. Es gibt auch Dinge die mich massiv an Cata stören udn die zu Wolk/BC besser gelöst waren (nicht besser in der Substanz aber besser gelöst). Dann gibt es aber wiederum die andere Seite der Lösung die mir missfällt. Jedes Addon hatte seine Nachteile und seine Vorteile. Jedoch haben weder die Vor- wie Nachteile ausgereicht meine Spielintention in Frage zustellen. 
Der Hauptgesichtspunkt unter dem ich alles betrachte ist die Story (die hat an einigen Stellen zugegeben ihre Schwächen) - es ist ein riesiges interaktives aktion-fanatasie-schnulzen-klassisches Komödien Buch mit Tiefe, welches ich analog nie lesen würde, spielen jedoch schon. Und solang das für mich stimmt, ist mir Klassenbalance, NErfs, Buffs, Raids, Schwere und die Annäherung an die Masse an Spielern die für mich persönlich merkbefreit ihrer Gier nachjagen, kein Thema (auch wenn mich ab udn an einiges auf die Palme bringt - aber nie so das es mich langfristig von etwas abhält), auch wenn ich dadurch der Masse hinterher renne (Proggressmässig). 
Derzeit ärgert mich das ich BWD noch nicht einmal gesehen habe. ich habe auch erst einen richtigen BoT Raid mitgemacht (der wo die Bedingung der Erfolg: Unsterblicher/Unverwüstlicher war) und der war recht erfolgreich im Vergleich von dem wöchentlichen Anrennen der RND-Raids die mit absurden Forderungen versuchen den Content zu clearen und sich dann ärgern ihre ID verbraten zu haben - ich lausche gern in unsere raid-ts-channel rein. Und ich weiß in 2 Monaten sieht die Welt anders aus und bis dahin werde ich mir kein graues Haar wachsen lassen. 
Und es wird der Tag kommen an dem ich das Buch WoW zuschlagen werden weil es ausgelesen ist.


----------



## Akium (17. März 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Das war nicht der Chef von Blizzard, sondern der gute Herr Kotnick von Acitivision. SInd die beiden Firmen eigentlich noch "verheiratet"? *g*



Es war zumindest derjenige, der bestimmt in welche Richtung sich WoW zu entwickeln hat.


----------



## WotanGOP (17. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Pre-Quests machen mir nichts aus, die sind auch ganz nett (solange sie "accountgebunden" sind, mit meinen 4 Tanks, die fast gleichwertig behandelt werden ist es doof sie 4x machen zu müssen, wegen dem rerollen wurden sie übrigens auch weggemacht,l willst du Leute dazu zwingen 6 Jahre lang nur ein und die selbe Klasse zu spielen obwohl sie ihnen vll nach einem Jahr keinen Spaß mehr macht?)
> 
> ...der aller größte Schei* den es im Spiel aber jemals gab und der zum Glück Geschichte ist, waren Resi-Ausrüstungen, am Besten nur für Tanks (lustig mit beschränkten Taschenplätzen aber 5 Rüstungen^^), die wochen-/ tlw. monatelang gefarmt werden mussten nur um beim nächsten Boss festzustellen, das dieser wieder eine andere Resistenz benötigt...genau solche Dinge waren mit dafür verantwortlich, dass Leute unzufrieden waren, es zu Elitenbildungen kam, das war wirklicher Timesink (auch wenn das ganze Spiel aus Timesinks besteht, aber was ist bitte lustig daran, tage-/wochen-/monatelang zu farmen nur damit man dann einen oder zwei Bosse legen kann...das haben vll. 10% der Spieler mitgemacht aber diese 10% zahlen das Spiel nicht, es sind die ganzen 100%  ) und genau das hat Blizzard auch bemerkt und Resistenzen an sich praktisch aus dem Spiel entfernt, auch wenn es noch Alibizauber und Auren dafür gibt...
> 
> Anspruch, ja gerne, Resi-Rüstungen sind allerdings nichts was mit Anspruch zu tun hat, die sind nur ein größerer Timesink als es angeblich Archäologie ist (was mir, nebenbei bemerkt auch mit 5 Chars weiterhin Spaß macht, soviel zu subjektiven Meinungen wie eben zu den Resi-Rüstungen ^^)


Aha, du willst nicht mit 4 Chars spannende und interessante Questreihen machen, um dann eine Instanz betreten zu dürfen. Aber du machst mit 5 Chars Archäologie. Allein die Tatsache, daß du 4 Tankklassen fast gleichwertig behandelst, spricht für sich.  Aber okay, Accountgebundene Pre wär wohl ein guter Kompromiss. 

Nein, die Resiausrüstungen waren schon ganz gut. Sicherlich ist es einigen lästig oder zu viel Arbeit, wenn sie etwas tun müssen, aber es ist doch eine Sache, wo Gilden und Raids enorm zusammenrücken, wenn jeder mit anpacken muß. Und mal ehrlich, so schlimm war das ja nun wirklich nicht. Ich hatte am Ende von BC jegliches Resiset, Frost, Natur, Feuer, Schatten, Arkan, alles da. Und ich muß sagen, so viel Aufwand war das nun nicht. Aber es gehörte eben für mich zum Tank-Dasein dazu, für alle Bosse bestmöglich vorbereitet zu sein. Was auch immer Timesink bedeuten soll... Von lustig habe ich nicht geredet. Aber wenn es danach geht, müßte man das ganze Questen, das Ruf farmen, das Instanzen abfarmen abschaffen, damit jeder direkt 85 ist und raiden kann. Denn alles, was irgendwo mit Fleiß zu tun hat, empfinden viele nicht als "lustig". Jeder, der meint, daß das mit den Resisets zu aufwändig war, ist einfach nur zu faul, zu geizig oder beides. Jeder will immer nur etwas bekommen, möglichst ohne etwas dafür tun zu müssen. Und dann wird immer der "wir sind mehr und zahlen mehr an Blizzard"-Joker ausgespielt, um ja nichts tun zu müssen. Sei es durch Fleiß Dinge zu erarbeiten oder durch Übung Movement zu erlernen... 
Wenn ihr auf der PS2 irgendetwas spielt, spielt ihr das dann auch nur im allerleichtesten Modus und mit Cheats? Wo bitte macht soetwas dann wirklich Spaß? Sicherlich kann ich bei Fifa Soccer jedes Spiel gewinnen, wenn ich die gegnerische Mannschaft auf Spieler 2 stelle und sie einfach überrolle. Aber hab ich davon auf Dauer etwas? Nein, hab ich nicht. Und schon brauch ich schnell eine neue Beschäftigung. Bei allen Spielen gilt: Je schwieriger und anspruchsvoller etwas ist, desto länger hat man etwas davon! Sicher gibt es Leute, die ihre Fifa Soccer CDs wegwerfen, weil sie immer verlieren. Aber das ist ganz klar nicht die Mehrheit. Ansonsten widersprechen die Statistiken ganz klar diener These. Denn seit WotLK, also seit alles wirklich einfach ist, ist die Zahl der WoW-Abonnenten nicht mehr so rasant gestiegen, wie z.B. zu BC-Zeiten.


----------



## WotanGOP (17. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Die Geschichte der Instanzen erfährst du teilweise aus Qs im jeweiligen Gebiet - hier könnte mehr drin sein, geb ich zu - aber da würden auch Pre-Qs nicht viel ändern.
> 
> Leute die bei den jetzigen Q die Texte nicht lesen oder sich für die Geschichte interessieren, werden das genauso wenig bei Pre-Qs machen - es ist einfach nur ein weiterer Schritt der abgeklappert werden muss
> und genau das ist es...nicht mehr und nicht weniger...wo ist da eine Schwierigkeit gegeben?
> ...


Ich entnehme deinem Text, daß du keine Erfahrungen mit Pre-quests hast. Ist das richtig? Ich lese nicht viele Questtexte, zugegeben. Aber bei der BT-Pre damals hat man auch so schon sehr viel mitbekommen, genau wie bei der Ony-Pre einst oder eben Ahn'Qiraj. Diese Questreihen hatten auch ein ganz ganz anderes Feeling, als alle anderen Questreihen. Hier gab es ein Ziel und immer eine interessante Geschichte. Das war teilweise echt spektakulär. Da war nichts mit abklappern. Da hat man WoW-Geschichte nicht nur erlebt sondern gelebt. Onyxia in Sturmwind entlarven oder das Gespräch zwischen Illidan und Akama belauschen, das waren ganz besondere Abenteuer. Und Schwierigkeit gab es da auch genug. Für die Kara-Pre sind viele erstmal in HdZ2 gescheitert. Für SSC/FdS stand Maggi lange im Weg. Für Hyjal/BT waren es Vashj und Kael. Das waren auch echt schwere Quests.

Also...
Das mit dem Equip wäre durch die Pre-Questreihen automatisch gegeben. So war es damals ja auch. Dabei hat man das automatisch gesammelt. Im Endeffekt ist das Abfarmen der Heros doch auch nichts anderes, nur daß eben die Quests fehlen.
Selbst am Bufffood und an Fläschchen scheitern viele schon. Wer zu faul ist, für eine Pre, der ist auch zu geizig für Fläschchen.
Und es gibt genug, die weder die Bosse noch ihre eigene Klasse kennen, weil sie es nicht mußten. So richtig harte Pre-Quests schaffst du aber eben nur, wenn du zumindest deine Klasse kennst und fähig bist, einen Boss zu verstehen. Ohne Kael kein BT. Und ohne Kael und seine Klasse zu kennen, war der kaum machbar. Durchziehen gab es da ja nicht so, wie man es aus PdK und ICC-Zeiten kennt.

Die von dir sogenannten "popeligen" Pre-Questreihen sind viel mehr als nur Questreihen. Dort lernte man mehr über seine Klasse. Man machte sie oft mit anderen zusammen und hatte dann direkt Leute für die folgenden Raids. Und man war eben wirklich Teil der Geschichte und ist nicht nur hingegangen, um Boss X umzuhauen.


----------



## Spyflander (17. März 2011)

haha wotlk besser... das ich net lache 

In cata is so gut wie alles besser als in wotlk, zumal ich dieses beschissene icc net mehr sehen kann : /

Aber @ Te deine ansprüche liegen wohl anderst als meine =) Von daher kann ich dir nur empfehlen auf nen freeshard zu wechseln, denn die spielen warscheinlich bis ans lebensende wotlk(cata wird freeshardmäsig nie ordentlich laufen).


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> ...



Nochmal, das Sammeln irgendwelcher Dinge für irgendwelche Funktionen hat rein gar nichts mit Anspruch zu tun sondern ist nur dafür da, die Leute möglichst lange im und am Spiel zu halten  

Ja ich habe 4 Tanklassen, ja sie werden fast gleichwertig behandelt, so kann ich immer Tanken wann ich will und werde gerade mal gegen mich selber ausgetauscht, wenn es denn wirklich einmal eine andere Tankklasse benötigt..ist zwar schwer die auf einem Niveau zu halten aber das ist ja schließlich mein Problem (achja, wirklich geraidet habe ich in diesem Addon bisher noch nicht^^, keine Lust darauf gehabt)


----------



## Akium (17. März 2011)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Cata hat entlich die GENERAL-Überhohlung gemaht das WoW schon lange gebraucht hätte. Jäger spielt sich neu, Questen macht spass (bis man wieder durch BC und LK muss), überarbeitete Talentbäume und und und. Es ist soviel was verbessert wurde.



Questen macht Spaß ? Der Jäger spielt sich neu ? Ist er deswegen besser ? Wird er jede zweite Woche gehotfixed, weil er so ausgewogen ist ? Talentbäume die kaum Freiheiten zulassen, und jede Individualität im Keim ersticken ? Wo man teilweise nutzlose 31er Ultimatetalente zwingend skillen muss ? 

Nichts baut mehr aufeinander auf. Man könnte sich genauso nen vorgefertigten Lvl 85 Char da hin stellen, weil man bis dahin eh nix lernt. 
Berufe skillt man nur wegen der Berufsboni. Ansonsten ist kein Nutzen vorhanden. Ruf hat man in kürzester Zeit voll. Zugangsbeschränkungen zu Instanzen hebelt man einfach mit untauglichem Loot im Rucksack aus. Nirgens ist ne Linie drin. 

Archeologie ist voll in die Hose gegangen und bietet für einige Klassen NULL Anreiz. 

Das Masterysystem ist vollkommen unausgegoren. Die ganzen Selfhealmechaniken finde ich eher daneben. Sämtliche Klassen werden noch Monate nach Release rauf und runter gehotfixed. Sind die Testserver nur dazu da, um irgendwelchen Progilden zu ermöglichen dort ihre Firstkills zu üben ? 

Finde es unausgegoren. Von Generalüberholung in die richtige Richtung kann man kaum reden.


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> ...



Das ist deine Meinung, das andere die seine..die kannst du auch gerne weiterhin gelten lassen, denn wie Geschmäcker sind auch Meinungen verschieden, was du toll findest kann ein anderer nicht ausstehen und umgekehrt...

BTW: Was soll dir Archäologie denn "bringen"? Was "bringt" dir denn Angeln (außer einigen wenigen Mats fürs Kochen)? Der Beruf Archäologie wurde nicht eingeführt um einen Charakter "besser" zu machen sondern um Spielern, die ein gesteigertes Interesse an der Lore haben, diese häppchenweise etwas näher zu bringen, 90% der Items sind extra so gestaltet dass sie nichts bringen außer "Fun", was auch die Intention hinter dem Beruf war. Der Beruf ist übrigens, im Gegensatz zu allen anderen, dass er während der Erweiterung sinnvoll (im Sinne des Hintergrunds zum Beruf) erweitert werden kann, während andere Beruf nur neue "Rezepte" bekommen. 

Und im übrigen, ich bin mit meinen 359er gecrafteten Items ganz zufrieden, auch mit meinen anderen Berufen denn sei "bringen" mir sehr wohl etwas nämlich sinnvolle Verbesserung meines Equips wenn ich noch nicht HC Raiden gehe...


----------



## RedShirt (17. März 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> So eine schöne Pre-Questreihe ist doch genau das Richtige, um herzuleiten, warum es eine Instanz gibt und was man da soll/will. Du mußt ja auch nicht mit mehreren Chars raiden, wenn du nicht mit mehreren Chars die Pre machen willst.



Ich will aber mit mehreren Chars raiden... oh halt, ich muss sogar, wenn Tank Günther ausfällt, wer kann dann raiden?

So war das damals. Du farmst Dir Dein Resi-Set ... und dann bricht sich der Spieler das Bein. Und Deinen Raid konntest Dir an die Wand schmieren    bis der wieder gesundet ist. Random ging nix.
/2 lfm tank <--- ja, aber bitte mit Pre - ohne geht nix.
Nachequippen ... ja, das ganze nochmal von vorne, abfarmen.

Den Quatsch halte ich auch für nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Ich bin das letzte mal fix für Magmaw auf nen Jäger, weil halt eben Bombschaden gefehlt hat. Und dann als Tank weiter.
Gäbs ne Pre... wär das nicht im Ansatz gegangen, weil der gradmal ne Woche 85 war. Und ohne massives "bütte bütte ich muß doch pre-quest machen"-Leutesuchen wär da ja nix gegangen.
Marken für 346 hatte er von Wotlk noch - und dann halt daily normal dungeon paar Mal.
Crafting Epics und 1-3 Teile PvP blau. -->Magmaw in einem Try down.

Daher seh ich das sehr mit Vorbehalt. Für 1 Char OK, für jeden Twink ->nope.
Ich will auch nicht mehr zu "du bist Tank!"-ein-Char-spielen hin. Wenn einem ein Char allein gefällt -> ok. Ich hab zwar auch einen "Main", aber mehr für Erfolge oder Progress.


----------



## Cantharion (17. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich auch gar nicht, mir ging es mehr um die Stelle mit den "kranken Freaks"



Wobei ich solche Raidzeiten auch krank finde: (Quelle: Irae AoD website; will garnicht wissen wie's bei noch extremeren Gilden aussieht.)


*ERSTE WOCHEN VOM PROGRESS:
*
    Raidzeiten
   Mo-Do ab 25 Spielern - 1:00   Fr ab 25 Spielern - Ende offen
   Sa 14:30 - Ende offen
   So  14:30 - 1:00


*Nach 2-3 Wochen Progress:*
    Raidzeiten
   Mo-Do 19:00 - 24:00/1:00   Fr 19:00 - Ende offen
   Sa 14:30 - Ende offen
   So  14:30 - 24:00/1:00


*FARMZEIT:*
  Raidzeiten
   Mo-Do 19:00 - 24:00   Fr FREI
   Sa FREI
   So FREI


----------



## odinxd (17. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Wobei ich solche Raidzeiten auch krank finde: (Quelle: Irae AoD website; will garnicht wissen wie's bei noch extremeren Gilden aussieht.)
> 
> 
> *ERSTE WOCHEN VOM PROGRESS:
> ...




Haha, Reallife... wtf?? kann man des essen???


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> ...



Da müsste ich dann ja quasi 24/7 online sein, denn Ende offen kann auch bedeuten, dass man bis zum nächsten Tag um 14 Uhr rumprobiert^^....in Summe ist das Ganze wohl mehr als die Hälfte der Stunden die eine Woche beinhaltet...jetzt noch Arbeit und Schlaf dazurechnen und ein Tag braucht bei denen dann mal schnell 28h...und selbst die 16h(!!!) Raid in der Farmzeit, sind für den aktuellen Content weitaus übertrieben (merke es ist Farmzeit!!!!; die Bosse solten also bekannt sein und wie man sie besiegt auch), auch wenn im HC vll. stundenlang rumgewiped wird (was dann aber wieder wenig mir "farmen" zu tun hat)...nach 2-3h lässt doch die Konzentration merklich nach und die letzte Stunde erhöht dann ganz sicher die Erfolgsaussichten oO


----------



## Cantharion (17. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Da müsste ich dann ja quasi 24/7 online sein, denn Ende offen kann auch bedeuten, dass man bis zum nächsten Tag um 14 Uhr rumprobiert^^....in Summe ist das Ganze wohl mehr als die Hälfte der Stunden die eine Woche beinhaltet...jetzt noch Arbeit und Schalf dazurechnen und ein Tag braucht bei denen dann 28h



Ich sag ja dass die Raidzeiten krank sind...
Ich kenne niemanden der das mit seinem RL vereinbaren kann.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. März 2011)

klar, die brauchen 4 Tage Farmzeit ^^ wohl kaum.
Aber glaubt was ihr möchtet


----------



## Lily:) (17. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> klar, die brauchen 4 Tage Farmzeit ^^ wohl kaum.
> Aber glaubt was ihr möchtet



Da haste was falsch gelesen


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Die von dir sogenannten "popeligen" Pre-Questreihen sind viel mehr als nur Questreihen. Dort lernte man mehr über seine Klasse. Man machte sie oft mit anderen zusammen und hatte dann direkt Leute für die folgenden Raids. Und man war eben wirklich Teil der Geschichte und ist nicht nur hingegangen, um Boss X umzuhauen.



Zugegeben, die ganz alten PreQ hab ich nie gemacht, Ony, usw. Kara-Pre schon..und ehrlich, ich kann mich nicht mehr wirklich an die Geschichte erinnern.

Soweit ich weiss brauchte man unter anderem 2 Schlüssel aus 2 Inis - das war zB jetzt nichts wirklich episches und wenn es die nicht gegeben hätte,
die meisten sind in diese Inis sowieso wegen Loot gegangen - insofern sollte es eigentlich so sein, dass man dort lernt mit seinem Char umzugehen.

Aufbauende Raids fände ich jetzt aber auch nicht schlecht - dass es quasi Bedingung ist in Raid A Boss A+B+C zu legen, bevor man in Raid B rein darf.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. März 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Da haste was falsch gelesen



Und was?
Dass sie nach dem Progressraiden welches sie realistisch auf 2-3 Wochen setzen noch 4 Tage für Raids reservieren, die sie garantiert nicht brauchen werden?
Hm nein, das hab ich schon so verstanden...


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Und was?
> Dass sie nach dem Progressraiden welches sie realistisch auf 2-3 Wochen setzen noch 4 Tage für Raids reservieren, die sie garantiert nicht brauchen werden?
> Hm nein, das hab ich schon so verstanden...



Sagt wer, dass die das defintiv jeden Tag machen, es heisst viell. nur an diesen Tagen soll es Raids geben(was nicht bedeuten soll jeden)

Können ja auch mehrere sein....oder nicht immer dieselben Spieler, Rotation usw,Neue equippen,usw,usf. 


hmm?


Und selbst wenn die es so handhaben - niemand zwingt einem dazu ebenso sein zu müssen.....Tatsache ist und war es schon immer eigentlich (lassen wir Resizeugs aussen vor), dass man für einen Boss, nicht unbedingt BiS von allen Bossen davor braucht um ihn zu legen - schon gar nicht alle im Raid.  Insofern ist BiS bis auf die eigene Ego-Bestätigung....genau - nutzlos!


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Sagt wer, dass die das defintiv jeden Tag machen, es heisst viell. nur an diesen Tagen soll es Raids geben(was nicht bedeuten soll jeden)
> 
> Können ja auch mehrere sein....oder nicht immer dieselben Spieler, Rotation usw,Neue equippen,usw,usf.
> 
> ...



Danke fürs komplett aus dem Kontext reissen.

Ich wollte damit sagen bzw. habe damit gesagt dass IraeAod nicht das ganze Jahr 5-7 Tage reiden weil sie es eben nicht brauchen...


----------



## Terminsel (17. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Wobei ich solche Raidzeiten auch krank finde: (Quelle: Irae AoD website; will garnicht wissen wie's bei noch extremeren Gilden aussieht.)
> 
> 
> *ERSTE WOCHEN VOM PROGRESS:
> ...




Oha, wie viel verdient man im Monat bei denen?


----------



## Lily:) (17. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Und was?
> Dass sie nach dem Progressraiden welches sie realistisch auf 2-3 Wochen setzen noch 4 Tage für Raids reservieren, die sie garantiert nicht brauchen werden?
> Hm nein, das hab ich schon so verstanden...



Ach so 
Dein Post klang, als hättest du das "Farmen"(Blümchen o.ä.) ansich gedacht x)


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Danke fürs komplett aus dem Kontext reissen.
> 
> Ich wollte damit sagen bzw. habe damit gesagt dass IraeAod nicht das ganze Jahr 5-7 Tage reiden weil sie es eben nicht brauchen...



War nicht auf dich bezogen, generell auf die Farmzeiten, das Zitat hat halt einigermassen gepasst - sorry.


In etwa hab ich ja auch das gemeint - sagt ja niemand dass es 1. 52 Wochen im Jahr machen 2. es heisst dass sie das 7 Tage die Woche machen (könnte ja nur heissen, will man in eine Raidgruppe, sollte man zumindest an einigen dieser Tage so Zeit haben) und 3. es wird wohl mehrere Gruppen geben,usw,usf.


Ach...einfach egal...das ist ziemlich offtopic jetzt.....


----------



## WotanGOP (17. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nochmal, das Sammeln irgendwelcher Dinge für irgendwelche Funktionen hat rein gar nichts mit Anspruch zu tun sondern ist nur dafür da, die Leute möglichst lange im und am Spiel zu halten
> 
> Ja ich habe 4 Tanklassen, ja sie werden fast gleichwertig behandelt, so kann ich immer Tanken wann ich will und werde gerade mal gegen mich selber ausgetauscht, wenn es denn wirklich einmal eine andere Tankklasse benötigt..ist zwar schwer die auf einem Niveau zu halten aber das ist ja schließlich mein Problem (achja, wirklich geraidet habe ich in diesem Addon bisher noch nicht^^, keine Lust darauf gehabt)


Ja in dem Fall reden wir wohl sowieso von unterschiedlichen Dingen.
Und das Sammeln von Dingen hat in dem Fall sehr wohl doch etwas mit Anspruch zu tun. Man muß einfach mehr tun als nichts, um etwas bestimmtes erreichen zu können. Ausdauer ist auch ein Anspruch. Ohne Konditionstraining stellt dich dein Trainer beim Fußball auch nicht auf. Und auch wenn Konditionstraining nichts mit einem Ball zu tun hat, gehört es dazu. Das Sammeln von Resisets hat das Spiel komplexer und interessanter gemacht und somit auch anspruchsvoller. Es gibt sehr viele Spieler, die es toll fänden, wenn es wirder irgendetwas gäbe, wo alle aus einer Gilde zusammenarbeiten müssen, um etwas erreichen zu können. Das hat etwas mit Teamwork zu tun und wer das schonmal in WoW erlebt hat, weiß, wie toll es ist, wenn eine Gilde soetwas macht. Dann hat es nämlich nicht mehr viel mit Arbeit zu tun. Für Einzelgänger ist das natürlich nichts. Aber WoW ist ja eigentlich ein Teamspiel.






RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich will aber mit mehreren Chars raiden... oh halt, ich muss sogar, wenn Tank Günther ausfällt, wer kann dann raiden?
> 
> So war das damals. Du farmst Dir Dein Resi-Set ... und dann bricht sich der Spieler das Bein. Und Deinen Raid konntest Dir an die Wand schmieren  bis der wieder gesundet ist. Random ging nix.
> /2 lfm tank <--- ja, aber bitte mit Pre - ohne geht nix.
> ...


Wenn du mit mehreren Chars raiden willst, ist es nicht zu viel verlangt, daß du auch mit mehreren eine Pre machst. So schlimm ist das ja nun wirklich nicht. Schließlich willst du dann ja auch mit mehreren Chars Equip abstauben. 
Wir hatten damals bei Hydross insgesamt 5 Tanks mit Resisets und hatten da nie Probleme, den nicht legen zu können. Und selbst wenn, hätte man dann eben erstmal die 4 anderen Bosse gelegt und Hydross stehen lassen.

Man braucht für Magmaul doch überhaupt keine Bomber. Und ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man für die totale Vereinfachung von allem plädiert, weil man eben nichts leisten will, oder deutlich weniger. Und im Grunde kann man seinen Raid auch so aufstellen, daß man niemanden für irgendeinen Boss austauschen muß. Dabei ist man ja trotzdem nicht an bestimmte Klassen gebunden. Okay, für Maloriak braucht man einen Magier oder einen Schamanen für die Arznei, als Beispiel. Aber sollte man die nicht wegen Heldentum eh dabei haben, wenn man richtig raiden will? Also ich halte dieses Argument von dir für irrelevant. Wenn man regelmäßig un erfolgreich raiden will, muß man eben dafür sorgen, daß man auch Ausfälle kompensieren kann. Da muß man natürlich auch mal zu Hause bleiben, wenn sich zu viele anmelden.

Ansonsten sollten gerade die Leute, die viele Chars auf 85 haben, genug Zeit für Pre-Questreihen haben. Hätten sie keine Zeit, hätten sie auch nicht mehrere 85er. Klingt logisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Blacknature (17. März 2011)

Was den Stil von Classic - BC - Wotlk - Cata angeht, fand ich BC am besten gelungen.
Ich finde es auch schade das die Pre-Quests mit WotLK entfernt wurden. 

Was das miteinander auskommen angeht, lief es zu BC viel besser. Finde ich.
Das LfG Tool hat viele Menschen ignorant und oberflächlich gemacht. 
Man ist ja nicht mehr mit den Menschen vom eigenen Server unterwegs, also "darf man" ruhig ein Arsch sein. Man sieht sicht ja eh nie wieder.

Jedoch muss ich auch sagen das ich mich in das Spiel erst mit BC "reingesteigert" hab. Was auch der Grund sein kann, das es so positiv in meinen Gedanken geblieben ist.


MfG


----------



## RedShirt (17. März 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Wenn du mit mehreren Chars raiden willst, ist es nicht zu viel verlangt, daß du auch mit mehreren eine Pre machst. So schlimm ist das ja nun wirklich nicht. Schließlich willst du dann ja auch mit mehreren Chars Equip abstauben.



=) wenn er nur eine Rolle/Funktion füllen muss, wirds schon lustig. Ich mach keine 2 Wochen Pre für jeden Char, sorry, aber dann spiel ich max. 1 Char und das wars. Ich will kein Eq abstauben (dafür sind Twinkraids da, alle auf demselben Stand) sondern *helfen* wenn Not am Mann ist.




WotanGOP schrieb:


> Wir hatten damals bei Hydross insgesamt 5 Tanks mit Resisets und hatten da nie Probleme, den nicht legen zu können. Und selbst wenn, hätte man dann eben erstmal die 4 anderen Bosse gelegt und Hydross stehen lassen.



D.h. wieviele haben sich Resisets gefarmt, und auf der Ersatzbank zu sitzen? MC war vor meiner Zeit, aber nachempfinden kann ich das nicht.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Man braucht für Magmaul doch überhaupt keine Bomber. Und ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man für die totale Vereinfachung von allem plädiert, weil man eben nichts leisten will, oder deutlich weniger. Und im Grunde kann man seinen Raid auch so aufstellen, daß man niemanden für irgendeinen Boss austauschen muß. Dabei ist man ja trotzdem nicht an bestimmte Klassen gebunden. Okay, für Maloriak braucht man einen Magier oder einen Schamanen für die Arznei, als Beispiel. Aber sollte man die nicht wegen Heldentum eh dabei haben, wenn man richtig raiden will? Also ich halte dieses Argument von dir für irrelevant. Wenn man regelmäßig un erfolgreich raiden will, muß man eben dafür sorgen, daß man auch Ausfälle kompensieren kann. Da muß man natürlich auch mal zu Hause bleiben, wenn sich zu viele anmelden.


Ich glieder n bissi:

a) Magmaw braucht jemand für die Adds. War ein Randomraid, und kein anderer (Magier, Jäger) war fähig, die Adds ordentlich zu Kiten. Mein DK hatte ID, also rein mit dem Jäger und umgeschossen. Ist auch eine valide Taktik.

b) Man kann einen Raid so aufstellen. Dann ist Klassenzwang, d.h. ich sortiere Leute nach Klassen aus. Das will weder ich noch Blizzard. Sicher gibts es vorteilhaftere Setups pro Boss, aber im Regelfall (NH) kann man durchraiden.

b) Arznei: Jäger hat Dispell, Kriegertank hat Schildschlag mit Dispell, Priester kann dispellen (auch Feinde, macht aber kaum einer), wenn mich nicht täuscht kann sogar das Hexerpet dispellen.
Wie Du siehst... =)

c) Heldentum kann auch das Jägerpet machen -> geht die DPS vom Jäger etwas runter, aber c'est la vie. Dafür kann z.B. der Kernhund 25% längere Zaubergeschwindigkeit spucken..




WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollten gerade die Leute, die viele Chars auf 85 haben, genug Zeit für Pre-Questreihen haben. Hätten sie keine Zeit, hätten sie auch nicht mehrere 85er. Klingt logisch, ist aber so.



Zeit != Lust.

Wenns jetzt heißt: "tjoa, Dein Pech, musst ja net. Kein Raid." Gehen wir zurück zur 1 Charakter = 1 Spieler Mentalität.

Ich hätte auch stattdessen mit jedem Therazane jetzt auf ehrfürchtig bringen können.
Hab ich nicht - weil mich rinse+repeat relativ langweilt, bin auch n Questmuffel.
Raids ist so das einzige, aber immer nur eine Rolle ist sowas von langweilig... klar kann ich dann gut tanken, aber mir fehlt Raid+Klasseneinsicht, die ich so mitbringe. Also notfalls auch n Raid leiten kann.


----------



## Metadron72 (17. März 2011)

Kann jedes pet Heldentum ? 

edit thx @red


----------



## RedShirt (17. März 2011)

Nur gewisse, daher die Dmg-Anmerkung.

Kernhund kanns und der Phasenpirscher. Mehr wüsst ich nicht, geht nur als Beastmaster.


----------



## WotanGOP (17. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> =) wenn er nur eine Rolle/Funktion füllen muss, wirds schon lustig. Ich mach keine 2 Wochen Pre für jeden Char, sorry, aber dann spiel ich max. 1 Char und das wars. Ich will kein Eq abstauben (dafür sind Twinkraids da, alle auf demselben Stand) sondern *helfen* wenn Not am Mann ist.


Wenn solche Hilfe nötig ist, dann würde ich das Setup in Frage stellen. Aber das ist ein andere Thema.



RedShirt schrieb:


> D.h. wieviele haben sich Resisets gefarmt, und auf der Ersatzbank zu sitzen? MC war vor meiner Zeit, aber nachempfinden kann ich das nicht.


Wem es nicht paßt, mal auf der Ersatzbank zu sitzen, ist in einem Mannschaftsspiel fehl am Platz. Und wenn jemand immer draussen sitzt, dann passen Raid und Spieler offensichtlich nicht zusammen und man sollte sich einen neuen suchen.




RedShirt schrieb:


> a) Magmaw braucht jemand für die Adds. War ein Randomraid, und kein anderer (Magier, Jäger) war fähig, die Adds ordentlich zu Kiten. Mein DK hatte ID, also rein mit dem Jäger und umgeschossen. Ist auch eine valide Taktik.


Jeder halbwegs gute Tank kann die Viecher einfach tanken und sogar umhauen, ohne daß da irgendwer anders bomben muß.
Leute, die so leichte Sachen nicht hinbekommen, haben in Raids nichts zu suchen. Und genau da haben wir es wieder, Spieler die nicht den nötigen Skill für einen Raid haben...



RedShirt schrieb:


> b) Man kann einen Raid so aufstellen. Dann ist Klassenzwang, d.h. ich sortiere Leute nach Klassen aus. Das will weder ich noch Blizzard. Sicher gibts es vorteilhaftere Setups pro Boss, aber im Regelfall (NH) kann man durchraiden.


Wir haben in meinem 10er überhaupt keinen Klassenzwang. Sicherlich ist das Setup ein wenig danach zusammengestellt, was man so haben sollte. 5 Jäger oder 3 Bäumchen wär ja doch etwas unausgewogen. Damit raiden wir immer durch. Wir haben inzwischen keinen Hexer, Schamanen, Todesritter oder mehr. Und dennoch paßt es bei jedem Boss, wenn man die Taktik eben etwas anpaßt. Klassenzwang ist nach wie vor also nicht gegeben, solange man gewisse Fähigkeiten dabei hat, wie z.B. reinigen und unterbrechen. Und die Maden bei Magmaul können prinzipiell mit jedem denkbaren Setup kaputt gemacht werden, insofern man eben bereit ist, die Taktik etwas anzupassen.



RedShirt schrieb:


> b) Arznei: Jäger hat Dispell, Kriegertank hat Schildschlag mit Dispell, Priester kann dispellen (auch Feinde, macht aber kaum einer), wenn mich nicht täuscht kann sogar das Hexerpet dispellen.
> Wie Du siehst... =)


Damit unterstützt du eher meine Argumentation, als deine. Aber paßt schon. 



RedShirt schrieb:


> c) Heldentum kann auch das Jägerpet machen -> geht die DPS vom Jäger etwas runter, aber c'est la vie. Dafür kann z.B. der Kernhund 25% längere Zaubergeschwindigkeit spucken..


Siehe oben.

Dementsprechend ist man nämlich noch weniger auf das Wechseln auf andere Chars angewiesen...



RedShirt schrieb:


> Zeit != Lust.
> 
> Wenns jetzt heißt: "tjoa, Dein Pech, musst ja net. Kein Raid." Gehen wir zurück zur 1 Charakter = 1 Spieler Mentalität.
> 
> ...


Da mein Hexer immernoch 84 ist, habe ich mit diesem Addon bisher nur getankt und das sowohl im 10er als auch im 25er als uneingeschränkter MT. Also da gibt es auch kein Schaden machen bei Verona und Franjo, wo nur ein Tank gebraucht wird. Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall versichern, daß das alles andere als langweilig ist. Und die Raid+Klasseneinsicht fehlt mir auch nicht. Es tut ja niemandem weh, wenn ich mich als Raidleiter mit anderen austausche, was manche Fähigkeiten einzelner Klassen anfeht, um dann eine Taktik zu entwickeln, die funktioniert. Ich seh es eher so, daß ich aktuell eine Klasse spiele, die dafür aber um so besser. 
Mein Hexer wird trotzdem irgendwann 85 sein und auch irgendwann raiden gehen. Aber auch wenn ich den fast genauso gut spielen kann, wie den Palatank, etwas Übung vorausgesetzt, wird er immer klarer Twink bleiben. Pre-Quests würde ich mit ihm aber dennoch machen, sollte es welche geben. Ich spiele den Hexer einfach auch zu gerne, um den dann nicht benutzen zu können. Mir fehlt schlichtweg momentan der Antrieb, das Schattenhochland in Angriff zu nehmen...


----------



## RedShirt (17. März 2011)

Vorab, Wotan, Du bist ein 1-Char-Spieler, seh ich schon. Mit einem Twink < 85 =)
Bitte leg Dich nicht Deine komplette Philosophie auf andere um.
Ich tanke gern, aber nicht immer und immer und immer wieder.

Ich hab (wie ich das mit der Arznei schon aufgezählt hab) vermutlich mehr Klasseneinsicht, Du vermutlich tankst aufgrund der Erfahrung besser.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Wenn solche Hilfe nötig ist, dann würde ich das Setup in Frage stellen. Aber das ist ein andere Thema.



Ein immer-rotierendes Setup ist für den Progress genauso Banane wie eine "man muß immer 100% da sein"-Kernmannschaft.
Das Bauen ist kein Spaß.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Jeder halbwegs gute Tank kann die Viecher einfach tanken und sogar umhauen, ohne daß da irgendwer anders bomben muß.
> Leute, die so leichte Sachen nicht hinbekommen, haben in Raids nichts zu suchen. Und genau da haben wir es wieder, Spieler die nicht den nötigen Skill für einen Raid haben...


Danke, ich war ein Tank. Kriegertank. Bitte erkläre, wie ich den Erfolg "Parasite Evening" schaffe, wenn ich nicht mitten in Würmern stehen darf?

Du kriegst einfach unnötigen Schaden - die werden nicht "normal getankt" weil das einfach sinnlose Heilervergeudung ist.

Umhauen war ja die Devise =) nur /rnd hat der Dmg der 2 Ranges nicht gelangt.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Damit unterstützt du eher meine Argumentation, als deine. Aber paßt schon.


Schon, aber das war jetzt ein "wer kann dispellen" Beispiel =)
Magmaw ohne FrostDk ist auch schwerer als ohne. Jeder Boss hat ein etwas anderes Setup für sich.
Aber allgemein: Ranges > Melees, im Schnitt. 



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Dementsprechend ist man nämlich noch weniger auf das Wechseln auf andere Chars angewiesen...


Angewiesen ist ein relativer Begriff, wie gesagt.
Gildenstamm mit handverlesenen Leuten die was können schaffen nh das meiste.
Seid ihr schon HC angelangt? 




WotanGOP schrieb:


> Da mein Hexer immernoch 84 ist, habe ich mit diesem Addon bisher nur getankt und das sowohl im 10er als auch im 25er als uneingeschränkter MT.


Keine Ahnung warum Du das "uneingeschränkt" herausstellen musst, wenn es Dein eigener Raid ist.

In der Progressgilde wo ich war, war auch der Gildenleiter MT, hat sich die einfacheren Tankjobs rausgesucht und gut wars, Rest machen die Leute. Nicht, daß ich was andeuten will, aber das ist genauso ein Kommentar.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Und die Raid+Klasseneinsicht fehlt mir auch nicht. Es tut ja niemandem weh, wenn ich mich als Raidleiter mit anderen austausche, was manche Fähigkeiten einzelner Klassen anfeht, um dann eine Taktik zu entwickeln, die funktioniert. Ich seh es eher so, daß ich aktuell eine Klasse spiele, die dafür aber um so besser.


Ein wenig schon, wenn ich obige Kommentare lese.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Pre-Quests würde ich mit ihm aber dennoch machen, sollte es welche geben. Ich spiele den Hexer einfach auch zu gerne, um den dann nicht benutzen zu können. Mir fehlt schlichtweg momentan der Antrieb, das Schattenhochland in Angriff zu nehmen...



1 Twink ist kein Aufwand. Wie gesagt. Daher ist unsere Diskussion an der Stelle darüber beendet, weil wir grundverschiedene Einstellungen hier haben. Ich akzeptiere Deine, Du meine. Jeder für sich =)

Hexer und Schurke spiele ich übrigens ungern, den Rest gern.


----------



## Karunn (17. März 2011)

Zwar ein bisschen Spät aber muss mich auch mal zu dem Anfangspost äussern 


Aranamun schrieb:


> Zul'Drak + die Sturmgipfel waren schön gebaute Questgebiete mit einer sehr angenehmen Schwierigkeit und auch die Eiskrone war zumindest für mich ein Muss zu spielen. Heute entscheide ich nach Rufepics, ob ich das Gebiet anfange oder durchspiele



In Sachen Quests ist Cataclysm meiner Meinung bis jetzt die beste Erweiterung. Das Ambiente welches in den Einzelnen Gebiete vorheschte waren sehr packend und unterschiedlich wie auch die Quests sind. Während in Hyjal ständig ein bedrohliches Gefühl vorherschte, dachte man bei den Harrison Jones Quests in Uldum, dass man selbst ein Archäologe sei. Wenn du die Gebiete nur wegen den "Rufepics" machst hat sich bei deinem Spielverhalten wohl etwas verändert. Auch in Wotlk konnte man in der Eiskrone Questen um Ruf zu farmen....



Aranamun schrieb:


> Heute besteht ein Raid aus wenigen heftigen Bossen, "damals" gab es ein Naxx mit 20 Bossen.
> 
> Heute sind HCs OFTMALS (es gibt einige Ausnahmen) eine Aufgabe, der man sich nicht immer zu stellen TRAUT, auch mit der Gilde, und dann Schlachtzüge, die zwar für eine kleine Minderheit das besondere in der Woche sind, jedoch für viele Spieler einfach viel zu schwer sind (wenn man denn überhaupt in die Raidkreise kommt) sodass Randomraids nahezu unmöglich sind und manche Mitmenschen gar nicht mitkommen können, weil sie das EQ nicht besitzen.



Dass es einen Anstieg der Schwierigkeit gibt gefällt mir sehr. In Wotlk waren die Heroics ein Witz welche es möglichst schnell durchzurushen galt. Gut möglich, dass dies am Ende von Cata mit besserem Gear wieder so ist aber im moment gefällt mir der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Dass die Schlachtzüge eher schwierig sind mag eine Herausforderung für Casual-Spieler sein, es sollte jedoch auch das Ziel des Spiels sein möglichst grosse Herausforderungen zu meistern. Auch sollte es möglich sein, dass es auf jedem Serrver kleine aber feine Gilden zu finden gibt, welche ihren Hauptpunkt nicht auf das Raiden sondern auf ein lustiges Zusammenspiel legen. Ob sie dies in HCs, Raids, Bgs oder einfach in der offenen Welt machen ist ihre Wahl. Für Leute welche die Schlachtzüge zu anspruchsvoll sind können sich sehr gut in Heroics verweilen, da diese eine knackige Herausforderung sind und Spieler auf Schlachtzüge vorbereiten. Wenn dir die Jetzigen Schlachtzüge zu schwer erscheinen dann möchte ich dich an MC erinnern. Damals war es schon ein Erfolg wenn man die erste Trashgruppe geschafft hat und bei 40 Spielern war das Ambiente genial. Naxx entsprach grundsätzlich der Norm von Wotlk. Eine Instanz welche zu Classic Zeiten ohne bestimmte Buffs schier unmöglich war und von dem Grössten Teil der Spieler niemals von innen gesehen wurde, wurde zu Wotlk so generft, dass Random Pugs es locker clearen konnten



Aranamun schrieb:


> Schlachtfelder waren Orte, wo man innerhalb von 2 Hits gestorben ist, wenn man als Caster zu weit nach vorne gegangen ist.



Um ehrlich zu sein haben mich die BG's in Wotlk nicht sehr angesprochen. Wenn man nach 1-2 Hits tot ist, ist etwas in der Spielmechanik falsch. Daher begrüsse ich die Erhöhung der HP welche im vergleich zum Dmg output stärker gestiegen sind und längere Duelle ermöglichen.



Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, das Cata deshalb schlecht ist, aber insgesamt finde ich den Weg Blizzards doch recht schade, da einige Spieler einfach nicht mehr auf das Raidniveau wie damals kommen und deshalb einfach ein Aspekt fehlt, der zur Frustration ihrerseits führt.



Diese Frustration erkläre ich mir einfach so, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu Wotlk viel einfacher war als jetzt wieder und sich Spieler an Wotlk Zeiten gewöhnt haben. (Natürlich waren die HM's in Wotlk eine Herausforderung für Hardcore-Gilden)

Schreit nicht nach Nerfs der Herausforderungen, da am Ende das Erfolgserlebnis grösser ist.


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Jeder halbwegs gute Tank kann die Viecher einfach tanken und sogar umhauen, ohne daß da irgendwer anders bomben muß.
> Leute, die so leichte Sachen nicht hinbekommen, haben in Raids nichts zu suchen. Und genau da haben wir es wieder, Spieler die nicht den nötigen Skill für einen Raid haben..
> 
> 
> Wir haben in meinem 10er überhaupt keinen Klassenzwang. Sicherlich ist das Setup ein wenig danach zusammengestellt, was man so haben sollte. 5 Jäger oder 3 Bäumchen wär ja doch etwas unausgewogen. Damit raiden wir immer durch. Wir haben inzwischen keinen Hexer, Schamanen, Todesritter oder mehr. Und dennoch paßt es bei jedem Boss, wenn man die Taktik eben etwas anpaßt. Klassenzwang ist nach wie vor also nicht gegeben, solange man gewisse Fähigkeiten dabei hat, wie z.B. reinigen und unterbrechen. *Und die Maden bei Magmaul können prinzipiell mit jedem denkbaren Setup kaputt gemacht werden, insofern man eben bereit ist, die Taktik etwas anzupassen.*






Irgendwie widersprichst du dir mit den 2 Absätzen, einerseits bekrittelst du, dass andere die Maden bomben und nicht einfach tanken, andererseits sagst du,man kann sie mit jedem Setup schaffen, sofern man die Taktik etwas umstellt.


Darum geht es ja doch, warum ist es dann nicht legitim wenn ein anderer Raid es einfacher für sich findet, die zu bomben auch wenn einer dafür umloggt?

Das seh ich sogar mehr als Teamplay, als wenn jeder stur seinen "Main" spielt (oder Twink je nachdem), weil er auf Loot für selbigen hofft, und der ganze Raid sich dann mit einer für sie nicht optimalen Situation rumplagt.


----------



## Lewita (17. März 2011)

Ich sage mal so ich fand Wotlk auch besser oder auch nicht? Mhhhh..... alle vergleichen immer den Schwierigkeitsgrad. Das Einzige was ein bissl Schwieriger ist sind die Anfangsraids der Rest ist genauso einfach wie in Wotlk. Wobei ich aber sagen muss das ich seid Cata nichmehr Raiden gehe weil die Bosse in den Vids die man sieht schon kagge aussehen wobei allerdings einige interessante Bossmechaniken bei wären die mich reizen würden aber das Auge spielt mit und manche bosse sehn einfach nurnoch kagge aus zudem hab ich Onyxia und Nefarian zu Classic schon eins übergebraten also muss ich die beiden nich schonwieder jaaaa schonwieder sehn -.-
PvP ist mit Cata nach meinem Empfinden sogar deutlich besser geworden, naja wenn man sich die beiden neuen Bg´s + Tol Barad wegdenkt.

Blizzard hat das Questen in Cata wieder spannend gemacht dafür aber die Raids verhauen durch ihren Wiederauferstehungsremakeflash und dem Disign der anderen Bosse. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden, zum Glück auch.

Inis sind ungefair gleich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her, das gilt auch für die Heros. Anfang Wotlk wurd noch alles cc´t was ging in den Heros und es war ja auch nich schlimm man war es ja gewohnt von den Bc Heros. In Cata ist die Schwierigkeit man muss sich erstmal wieder ans cc gewöhnen und das ist meines erachtens die einzieige Schwierigkeit. Man findet Wotlk nur besser weil man dort mehr verwöhnt wurde und eins sage ich jetzt schon vorraus spätestens in nem halben Jahr wird eh wieder alles weggebombt.

Ob nu Heroraids schwieriger sind in Cata oder nich ist eigendlich wurscht, ich bin der meinung wenn ichs einmal durch hab muss ich da nich noch nen zweites mal auf Hero durch, das Spielt sich den wie lauwarmer Kaffe aus der Microwelle -.-
Deshalb zock ich erstmal nurnoch PvP sind zwar immer dieselben Bg´s aber ich hab immer andere Spieler(Abwechslung) bei mir. Oder halt Arena...

Mfg Lewita


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2011)

Lewita schrieb:


> ...



Ich wüßte nicht, dass Onyxia ein Boss im aktuellen Content wäre...


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich wüßte nicht, dass Onyxia ein Boss im aktuellen Content wäre...



Schon?!


Die Gute steht Nef im Pechschwingenabstieg zur Seite!

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Guides/WoW-Guide-Nefarian-Pechschwingenabstieg-814131/


----------



## Derulu (17. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> ...



Sie ist aber kein eigener Boss ..sondern nur ein "Add" von Nefarian (..und es gibt auch noch 11 weitere Bosse, die allesamt nicht wiederbelebt wurden)


----------



## WotanGOP (18. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Vorab, Wotan, Du bist ein 1-Char-Spieler, seh ich schon. Mit einem Twink < 85 =)
> Bitte leg Dich nicht Deine komplette Philosophie auf andere um.
> Ich tanke gern, aber nicht immer und immer und immer wieder.


Das einzige, was von mir an Philosophie kam, handelte von WoW als Teamspiel. Und das ist es nunmal, wenn man von Raids spricht und paßt daher.



RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich hab (wie ich das mit der Arznei schon aufgezählt hab) vermutlich mehr Klasseneinsicht, Du vermutlich tankst aufgrund der Erfahrung besser.


Ohne das wirklich speziell bei dir beurteilen zu können oder wollen, bedeutet, viele Klassen selbst zu spielen, nicht unbedingt auch, mehr Einblick zu haben. Sehr oft trifft man da auf Leute, wo "kann alles aber nichts richtig" tatsächlich wie die Faust aufs Auge paßt. 



RedShirt schrieb:


> Ein immer-rotierendes Setup ist für den Progress genauso Banane wie eine "man muß immer 100% da sein"-Kernmannschaft.
> Das Bauen ist kein Spaß.


Ist es nicht. Meine Raids waren immer recht gut dabei, genau nach dem Rotationsprinzip. Da wir zu 90% aus arbeitender Bevölkerung bestehen, ergibt sich nur diese Möglichkeit, Schichtsystem sei Dank. Wenn der Pool insgesamt paßt, paßt dann auch der Raid in der Regel. Für den Progress ist es sicherlich am Besten, wenn man immer mit den exakt gleichen 10 oder 25 Leuten loszieht. Aber das ist eben sehr schwer möglich.



RedShirt schrieb:


> Danke, ich war ein Tank. Kriegertank. Bitte erkläre, wie ich den Erfolg "Parasite Evening" schaffe, wenn ich nicht mitten in Würmern stehen darf?
> 
> Du kriegst einfach unnötigen Schaden - die werden nicht "normal getankt" weil das einfach sinnlose Heilervergeudung ist.
> 
> Umhauen war ja die Devise =) nur /rnd hat der Dmg der 2 Ranges nicht gelangt.


Ähm, von dem Erfolg war bisher keine Rede. Der Erfolg geht sicherlich schlecht, wenn man die Maden nicht kitet, klar. Aber das ist ja auch ein sehr spezieller Fall und hat nichts mit "den Boss random legen" zu tun.
Was du als "sinnlose Heilervergeudung" bezeichnest, ist eine Medaille mit zwei Seiten. Wenn alle DDs ohne Unterbrechung auf den Boss durchziehen können, ist der Kampf deutlich schneller vorbei, so daß sich das irgendwann amortisiert. Gerade wenn der Schaden zweier DDs schlecht ist, halte ich diese Variante für günstig.



RedShirt schrieb:


> Schon, aber das war jetzt ein "wer kann dispellen" Beispiel =)
> Magmaw ohne FrostDk ist auch schwerer als ohne. Jeder Boss hat ein etwas anderes Setup für sich.
> Aber allgemein: Ranges > Melees, im Schnitt.


Nicht unbedingt. Sicherlich gibt es vereinzelt Situationen, wo ein bestimmtes Setup besser geeignet ist, als andere, meistens läßt sich das aber durch eine geänderte Taktik ausgleichen. Bei Schimaeron wären sicherlich 5 Jäger als DDs besser in Phase 3. Kippen jedoch vorher ständig Leute um, wären z.B. 5 Vergelter besser. Prinzipiell sind hier DDs von Vorteil, die sich auch mal selbst heilen können oder ihre Aggro komplett reduzieren.
Ansonsten muß man halt taktisch flexibel sein. Dann geht jeder Boss und Nahkämpfer sind nicht wirklich von Nachteil. Klar, bei Cho'gall braucht man 2 sehr gute oder 3 gute Fernkämpfer. Aber wenn man da mit 3:3 aufschlägt, paßt das genauso, wie mit 6 Fernkämpfern. Bei Atramedes ist es vielleicht sogar von Vorteil, keine Fernkämpfer zu haben, die in den Flugphasen geneigt sind, Schaden zu machen und dadurch Geräuschpegel bekommen. So wirklich von Nachteil sind die Nahkämpfer insgesamt eher nicht.



RedShirt schrieb:


> Angewiesen ist ein relativer Begriff, wie gesagt.
> Gildenstamm mit handverlesenen Leuten die was können schaffen nh das meiste.
> Seid ihr schon HC angelangt?


Wir arbeiten dran, da hin zu kommen. Seit dem Addon haben sich 3 Leute aus dem 10er verabschiedet, die ersetzt werden mußten. Darunter auch der zweite Tank. Im 25er mußten sogar 11 Leute ersetzt werden. Das steckt kein Raid einfach so weg und so sind wir leider ziemlich weit zurück. Seit Montag brauchen wir nun aber wenigstens keine Randoms mehr, weil der Pool wieder voll ist. Naja mal schauen, was noch geht.



RedShirt schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum Du das "uneingeschränkt" herausstellen musst, wenn es Dein eigener Raid ist.
> 
> In der Progressgilde wo ich war, war auch der Gildenleiter MT, hat sich die einfacheren Tankjobs rausgesucht und gut wars, Rest machen die Leute. Nicht, daß ich was andeuten will, aber das ist genauso ein Kommentar.


Uneingeschränkt bedeutet nur, daß es keine Situation gibt, wo ich etwas anderes mache, als zu tanken. Es gibt ja schon Bosse, wo man nur einen Tank braucht und wo andere Tanks dann Schaden machen oder heilen. 
Normaler Weise übernimmt doch der MT eher die schwierigeren Aufgaben. Dafür ist er ja MT, oder? Wie gesagt, uneingeschränkt bezieht sich lediglich darauf, daß ich nichts anderes mache, als zu tanken.



RedShirt schrieb:


> Ein wenig schon, wenn ich obige Kommentare lese.


Lieber ein Raidleiter, der bei den Spielern nachfragt, als einer, der meint, er wisse alles und dann von falschen Voraussetzungen ausgeht. Und keiner kennt alle 10 Klassen zu 100% aus dem Kopf. Oder kennst du die CDs aller Fähigkeiten aller Klassen, ohne nachzulesen?



RedShirt schrieb:


> 1 Twink ist kein Aufwand. Wie gesagt. Daher ist unsere Diskussion an der Stelle darüber beendet, weil wir grundverschiedene Einstellungen hier haben. Ich akzeptiere Deine, Du meine. Jeder für sich =)
> 
> Hexer und Schurke spiele ich übrigens ungern, den Rest gern.


1 Twink ist kein Aufwand. Okay, wo ist der Button, den ich drücken muß, damit er instant raidbereit ist?
Okay, machen wir so. Es gibt halt auch kein Argument, was dem entgegenzustellen ist, daß jemand, der Zeit hat, viele Twinks hochzuspielen, auch Zeit haben sollte, Pre-Quests zu machen. 





Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Irgendwie widersprichst du dir mit den 2 Absätzen, einerseits bekrittelst du, dass andere die Maden bomben und nicht einfach tanken, andererseits sagst du,man kann sie mit jedem Setup schaffen, sofern man die Taktik etwas umstellt.
> 
> 
> Darum geht es ja doch, warum ist es dann nicht legitim wenn ein anderer Raid es einfacher für sich findet, die zu bomben auch wenn einer dafür umloggt?
> ...


Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch. Und ich kritisiere auch nicht, wenn andere die Maden wegbomben. Ich sage nur, wer das mit den MAden nicht schafft, hat in einem Raid prinzipiell nichts zu suchen, weil da einfach elementarer Skill fehlt. Und sicher kann jeder Raid machen, was er will. Aber hier geht es unter Anderem um Pre-Questreihen. Und da halte ich das Argument, für manche Bosse müsse man ja Spieler tauschen, einfach für zu schwach. Ich sehe da aber auch den unterschied zu manchen Topgilden. Wenn bei einem Boss Eulen von Vorteil sind, schlagen die da halt mit fast nur Eulen als DDs auf. Sind irgendwo Platten-DDs besser geeignet, holen die alle ihre Platten-DD-Twinks raus, usw. Und das ist in meinen Augen eben irgendwo auch Wettbewerbsverzerrung.


----------



## RedShirt (18. März 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ohne das wirklich speziell bei dir beurteilen zu können oder wollen, bedeutet, viele Klassen selbst zu spielen, nicht unbedingt auch, mehr Einblick zu haben. Sehr oft trifft man da auf Leute, wo "kann alles aber nichts richtig" tatsächlich wie die Faust aufs Auge paßt.



Richtig - aber ein solcher hat zumindest selbst in einer Ini mind. schon mal seine Buttons gesehen.
Wenn man *selber* in Situationen CC setzen muss, mal rennen, kiten, blubb, ist das völlig anders als als Tank.
Mehr Einsicht, automatisch. Fragst Du einen Spieler, der seine Klasse nicht wirklich kennt, was er kann... dann findest Du Eulen, die sagen "kann nicht unterbrechen." weil sie es einfach nicht im Talentbaum wählen. Tjo. 




WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ist es nicht. Meine Raids waren immer recht gut dabei, genau nach dem Rotationsprinzip. Da wir zu 90% aus arbeitender Bevölkerung bestehen, ergibt sich nur diese Möglichkeit, Schichtsystem sei Dank.


Kann auch dumm sein, dass genau die anwesend sind, die letzte Woche/letzten Wochen auch konnten. Die anderen müssen arbeiten.
So raiden manche 2-3 Wochen am Stück, andere garnicht oder random.
Gibt ja mehrere Schichtmodelle. 
Wenn einer ein paar Wochen den Boss nicht sieht, geht seine Leistung potentiell runter.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Wenn alle DDs ohne Unterbrechung auf den Boss durchziehen können, ist der Kampf deutlich schneller vorbei, so daß sich das irgendwann amortisiert. Gerade wenn der Schaden zweier DDs schlecht ist, halte ich diese Variante für günstig.


My point really.

Nimm einen DK mit, der macht 20k auf die Adds DPS, die sterben von selber, und alle ziehen voll auf den Boss durch -> Setup entscheidet. Kann man "mal eben" auf einen Frosti loggen (der ohne Pre-Q ja erst gezogen werden müsste) geht es viel schneller und man kann schlechte DDs durchziehen.
Der Frosti braucht nichtmal wirklich Gear, solang er Frostbeulen gespecct hat.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Sicherlich gibt es vereinzelt Situationen, wo ein bestimmtes Setup besser geeignet ist, als andere, meistens läßt sich das aber durch eine geänderte Taktik ausgleichen.


Anfangs wurde Maloriak von einem DK mit nekrotischen Stoß beim Zaubern  behindert  ist nicht so, daß ich nicht schon die Maloriak Adds mit DD Spec in Tankgear als DK gemacht hab, mit guten DDs zum Kiten, weil die Heilung nicht so toll war.

Manche sind allerdings weit schöner zu spielen.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Normaler Weise übernimmt doch der MT eher die schwierigeren Aufgaben. Dafür ist er ja MT, oder? Wie gesagt, uneingeschränkt bezieht sich lediglich darauf, daß ich nichts anderes mache, als zu tanken.



Es gibt auch MTs, die sich die Sahne raussuchen. Die Bosse nehmen, wo man nur stehenbleiben muss, nix unterbrechen, usw.




WotanGOP schrieb:


> Lieber ein Raidleiter, der bei den Spielern nachfragt, als einer, der meint, er wisse alles und dann von falschen Voraussetzungen ausgeht. Und keiner kennt alle 10 Klassen zu 100% aus dem Kopf. Oder kennst du die CDs aller Fähigkeiten aller Klassen, ohne nachzulesen?


Außer Hexer + Schurke könnte ich das tatsächlich =) Aber wenn ich die DPS-steigernden abziehe (das muß jeder DD mal selber wissen) denke ich wir liegen bei nahe 100%.
Ich frage aber auch nach: "Jemand eine Idee wie wir xyz auch machen könnten?" ... melden sich schon Klassen die da was machen können. Deathgrip geht jetzt ja bei Cho'Gall zum unterbrechen. Das hatte ich z.B. schon selber probiert.


1 Twink ist kein Aufwand. Okay, wo ist der Button, den ich drücken muß, damit er instant raidbereit ist?
Okay, machen wir so. Es gibt halt auch kein Argument, was dem entgegenzustellen ist, daß jemand, der Zeit hat, viele Twinks hochzuspielen, auch Zeit haben sollte, Pre-Quests zu machen. 





WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch. Und ich kritisiere auch nicht, wenn andere die Maden wegbomben. Ich sage nur, wer das mit den MAden nicht schafft, hat in einem Raid prinzipiell nichts zu suchen, weil da einfach elementarer Skill fehlt.


Setup.

2 Ranges. Ich kann keine 2 Krieger und n Schurken reinschicken. Einen Tank reinstellen... erm naja. Ne, laß mal. Geht bestimmt, aber ich möcht kein Heiler sein, der dann mal evtl laufen muß.




WotanGOP schrieb:


> Und da halte ich das Argument, für manche Bosse müsse man ja Spieler tauschen, einfach für zu schwach.


Hardmodes erfordern anderes Vorgehen.
Al'akir mit vielen Melees -> Suizid im Hardmode.
Man kann auch durch Glasscherben robben, kein Ding.
Ich geh doch lieber mit Schuhen drüber.

Zu den Pre-Quests:

Klar, der hat Zeit.
LFM Botanika, für Pre-Q
LFM .....

Sicher, als ob ne Pre-Q einfach so abzuklappern wär - du sagst selber, die muß schon schön aussieben und knackig sein.
Das geht nicht so fix - erstmal passende Leute suchen usw.
Darauf, ich gestehe, habe ich keine große Lust.
Die Raids sortieren dann schon selber aus. Probleme gibts nur /rnd, in Gildenraids wird so oder so ausgesiebt.
Und nur, weil einer ne Pre gemacht hat, ist er net unbedingt fähig.


----------



## Akium (18. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung, das andere die seine..die kannst du auch gerne weiterhin gelten lassen, denn wie Geschmäcker sind auch Meinungen verschieden, was du toll findest kann ein anderer nicht ausstehen und umgekehrt...
> 
> BTW: Was soll dir Archäologie denn "bringen"? Was "bringt" dir denn Angeln (außer einigen wenigen Mats fürs Kochen)? Der Beruf Archäologie wurde nicht eingeführt um einen Charakter "besser" zu machen sondern um Spielern, die ein gesteigertes Interesse an der Lore haben, diese häppchenweise etwas näher zu bringen.........



Hab ich ihm irgendwo seine Meinung abgesprochen ? Nein. 

Kann man tatsächlich behaupten seit Release sei in irgendeiner Klasse eine nachvollziebare Linie drin. So ganz nüchtern. Nein. Es wird quasi wöchtentlich gehotfixed, und von unten nach oben gekrempelt. 

Ja. Ich angel fürs kochen, weil ich Bufffood brauche. Also ist ein Nutzen vorhanden.	Früher hab ich Erze abgebaut um Wetzsteine zu haben, Pflanzen gefarmt für Teufelsmanatränke, zusätzliche Gesundheitssteine in Nethersturm besorgt, Munition gebaut,(Buff-) Food fürs Pet besorgt... Beim nächsten Patch fliegt auch Petfood raus. 

Lore. ? Archäologie ? Ok. Wer da Lore drin findet, kanns ja gerne machen. Für mich sieht der Beruf de facto so aus, dass man versuchte zwanghaft irgend einen Inhalt reinzupatchen. 
Halbgar, halbfertig. 
Wenn ich den Spielern die Lore näherbringen will, dann gestalte ich die Questgebiete so, dass man nicht in 2 Tagen durch ist.

Wenn ich die Questreihen aus BC mit den derzeitigen Quests vergleiche.. Für eine große Questreihe in BC brauchte ich soviel Zeit, wie heute für 1,5 ganze Gebiete. 
Am Schluß gabs ne gute Belohnung, die einem ein zusätzliches Ziel bot. Heute bekommt man ein Teil, welches man nach kürzester Zeit wieder wegwirft. Ziel: Kaum vorhanden, es geht nur um langweilige XPs oder Rufpunkte. Knifflige Gruppenquests... Fehlanzeige. Man haut wirklich alles mit Leichtigkeit um. Nur ne Arenaquest ist geblieben. 

Berufe ? Toll. Bis auf den Berufsboni, kann ich mir alles im AH kaufen. Einziger Anzeiz. Berufsboni. Ansonsten vollkommen sinnbefreit. 

Früher konnte man abwägen, ob ein Teil mit evtl niedrigerem Itemlevel für den eigenen Char evtl doch passiger ist. Heute kann man (fast) alles stur nach Itemlevel anlegen, das es eh bei fast allen Klassen nur noch um Primärattribute geht, die linear mit dem Itemlevel steigen. 
Im Grunde könnte auf den Items auch nur eine große Zahl stehen, und je höher diese ist, umso besser ist das Teil . 

Diese Entwicklung ging in WoLK schon los, und in Cata wurde sie nochmals verstärkt. Spielinhalte, die sich miteinander verknüpfen bzw aufeinander aufbauen sind kaum noch vorhanden. 

Wenn ich mir vorstelle wie lange ich in BC gebraucht habe um meinen Tank "karafertig" zu machen, und wie schnell heute mein Palatwink zum komplett raidfertigen Tank wurde, dann wird mir immer klarer warum mir das Spiel immer weniger Spaß bringt. 

1 woche questen... 2 Wochen Inis und Ruf farmen... anschliessend nur noch einloggen zum eventuellen raiden.


----------



## Pet0r_the_Pan (18. März 2011)

sagen wir es so: cata > wotlk


----------



## WotanGOP (18. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Richtig - aber ein solcher hat zumindest selbst in einer Ini mind. schon mal seine Buttons gesehen.
> Wenn man *selber* in Situationen CC setzen muss, mal rennen, kiten, blubb, ist das völlig anders als als Tank.
> Mehr Einsicht, automatisch. Fragst Du einen Spieler, der seine Klasse nicht wirklich kennt, was er kann... dann findest Du Eulen, die sagen "kann nicht unterbrechen." weil sie es einfach nicht im Talentbaum wählen. Tjo.


Also ich muß keinen Nahkämpfer spielen, um sie für entsprechende Aufgaben günstig einzuteilen oder sonstiges. Gleiches gilt für Fernkämpfer. Ich glaube, das nennt man Spielverständnis.
Mit so einer Eule möchte ich gar nicht raiden. Sicherlich gibt es unerfahrene Spieler, die noch nie geraidet haben und da erst üben müssen. Aber ich erwarte von jedem, der raiden will, daß er sich über seine Klasse ausreichend informiert hat. Guides gibt es wie Sand am mehr. Also sollte jede Eule wissen, daß sie unterbrechen kann, theoretisch. Ob sie das nun schonmal tun mußte oder nicht, ist da egal. Theorie sollte man immer drauf haben. Die Praxis kommt dann im Raid selbst...



RedShirt schrieb:


> Kann auch dumm sein, dass genau die anwesend sind, die letzte Woche/letzten Wochen auch konnten. Die anderen müssen arbeiten.
> So raiden manche 2-3 Wochen am Stück, andere garnicht oder random.
> Gibt ja mehrere Schichtmodelle.
> Wenn einer ein paar Wochen den Boss nicht sieht, geht seine Leistung potentiell runter.


Ja dann ist das eben so. Oder willst du denen, die mal 2-3 Wochen am Stück ausfallen, direkt das ganze Raiden verwehren? In vernünftigen Stammgruppen ist soetwas lösbar, wenn man als Team fungiert.



RedShirt schrieb:


> My point really.
> 
> Nimm einen DK mit, der macht 20k auf die Adds DPS, die sterben von selber, und alle ziehen voll auf den Boss durch -> Setup entscheidet. Kann man "mal eben" auf einen Frosti loggen (der ohne Pre-Q ja erst gezogen werden müsste) geht es viel schneller und man kann schlechte DDs durchziehen.
> Der Frosti braucht nichtmal wirklich Gear, solang er Frostbeulen gespecct hat.


Da geht überhaupt nichts viel schneller. Eh der Spieler umgeloggt hat und mit einem weiteren Char zur Ini gereist ist, drin ist, durchgebufft ist, haben wir den Boss schon down. Und schlechte DDs durchziehen... Sorry, aber da hört es dann auch mal auf mit der Glaubwürdigkeit deiner Argumente. 



RedShirt schrieb:


> Es gibt auch MTs, die sich die Sahne raussuchen. Die Bosse nehmen, wo man nur stehenbleiben muss, nix unterbrechen, usw.


Die verdienen es dann nicht, Tank genannt zu werden. 
Und der Raid sollte sich mal fragen, ob er auf so einen nicht verzichten kann.
Mal davon abgesehen, daß es doch gerade die schwierigen Sachen sind, die richtig Spaß machen, gerade als Tank. Irgendwo nur dran zu stehen und Aggro aufzubauen ist doch echt keine Herausforderung. Das kann doch in der Tat jeder.



RedShirt schrieb:


> Außer Hexer + Schurke könnte ich das tatsächlich =) Aber wenn ich die DPS-steigernden abziehe (das muß jeder DD mal selber wissen) denke ich wir liegen bei nahe 100%.
> Ich frage aber auch nach: "Jemand eine Idee wie wir xyz auch machen könnten?" ... melden sich schon Klassen die da was machen können. Deathgrip geht jetzt ja bei Cho'Gall zum unterbrechen. Das hatte ich z.B. schon selber probiert.


Na gz. Ohne nach zu kucken schaff ich das nichtmal beim Paladin. Die gängigen Fähigkeiten, die man immer einsetzt, schon, aber bei Hand der Freiheit wüßte ich grad z.B. nicht aus dem Kopf, wieviel CD es hat. Bin ich deswegen ein schlechterer Spieler oder Raidleiter? Ich denke nicht!



RedShirt schrieb:


> Setup.
> 
> 2 Ranges. Ich kann keine 2 Krieger und n Schurken reinschicken. Einen Tank reinstellen... erm naja. Ne, laß mal. Geht bestimmt, aber ich möcht kein Heiler sein, der dann mal evtl laufen muß.


Ähm, ein halbwegs guter Tank macht die Maden alleine kaputt, auch wenn er kein DK ist. Wenn nicht, reicht die Hilfe durch einen Fernkämpfer völlig aus. Der Tank sollte natürlich fähig sein, seine CDs richtig zu benutzen, bzw. seine Selbstheilung wenn nötig.



RedShirt schrieb:


> Hardmodes erfordern anderes Vorgehen.
> Al'akir mit vielen Melees -> Suizid im Hardmode.
> Man kann auch durch Glasscherben robben, kein Ding.
> Ich geh doch lieber mit Schuhen drüber.


Al'akir ist ein Beispiel. Wie gesagt, es gibt sicher Bosse, wo es so ist. Aber das ist bei weitem nicht überall so.
Ansonsten sollte jeder Raid so viel wie Möglich Hexer als DDs dabei haben, einen Mage, einen Schamanen, einen Paladin und einen Druiden. Dann hat man für die meisten Bosse das beste Setup. Alles andere wär dagegen wie durch Glasscherben robben. 



RedShirt schrieb:


> Zu den Pre-Quests:
> 
> Klar, der hat Zeit.
> LFM Botanika, für Pre-Q
> ...


Also wenn ich einen Raid habe, mache ich auch die Pre-Quests mit diesem Raid und muß mir niemanden suchen.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (18. März 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Berufe ? Toll. Bis auf den Berufsboni, kann ich mir alles im AH kaufen. Einziger Anzeiz. Berufsboni. Ansonsten vollkommen sinnbefreit.


Hier hast meine Zustimmung. Genau wie Racials sind auch Berufe weniger wichtig geworden.
Ich persönlich finde das gut. Ist aber sicher geschmackssache!




Akium schrieb:


> Früher konnte man abwägen, ob ein Teil mit evtl niedrigerem Itemlevel für den eigenen Char evtl doch passiger ist. Heute kann man (fast) alles stur nach Itemlevel anlegen, das es eh bei fast allen Klassen nur noch um Primärattribute geht, die linear mit dem Itemlevel steigen.
> Im Grunde könnte auf den Items auch nur eine große Zahl stehen, und je höher diese ist, umso besser ist das Teil .


Dem kann ich (als Tank) eindeutig wiedersprechen.
Die BiS Trinkets zB sind beide nhc (ok sie sind nicht bei allen Bossen aber bei den meisten BiS)



Ansonsten ist die Tendez deines Postings richtig:
WoW steuert in die Richtung, dass alles einheitlicher wird.
Das nimmt Individualität vom Einzelnen bringt der Gemeinschaft aber Flexibilität.


----------



## RedShirt (18. März 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Also ich muß keinen Nahkämpfer spielen, um sie für entsprechende Aufgaben günstig einzuteilen oder sonstiges. Gleiches gilt für Fernkämpfer. Ich glaube, das nennt man Spielverständnis.
> (snip)
> Also sollte jede Eule wissen, daß sie unterbrechen kann, theoretisch. Ob sie das nun schonmal tun mußte oder nicht, ist da egal. Theorie sollte man immer drauf haben. Die Praxis kommt dann im Raid selbst...



Wenn weder Du, noch derjenige Nahkämpfer seine gesamten Fähigkeiten kennt, wer soll ihm dann etwas sagen / verbessern? Natürlich unterstellst Du, daß er dann sich selber voll beschäftigen muss. Aber kannst Du ihm nachweisen, dass er das getan hat? Nein, weil keiner von euch weiß, wie Topleistung aussieht in dem Fight, bzw. erahnen kann.
Manchen Kriegern muß man erstmal sagen, daß ein Haltungswechsel im Fight eine gute Option ist, die Dinger zu drehn, die eben nicht in der gespielten Haltung drin sind. Z.B.
Deswegen MUSS der ja kein schlechter Spieler sein, sondern kann gut Potential haben.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ja dann ist das eben so. Oder willst du denen, die mal 2-3 Wochen am Stück ausfallen, direkt das ganze Raiden verwehren? In vernünftigen Stammgruppen ist soetwas lösbar, wenn man als Team fungiert.



Nun, irgendwann gibts mal Rangeleien, wenn dann plötzlich alle dieselbe Schicht haben. Auch dumm.
Team heißt nicht, daß alles damit rund läuft. Wer entscheidet wer dann mitgeht - das ist so ne Sache.




WotanGOP schrieb:


> Da geht überhaupt nichts viel schneller. Eh der Spieler umgeloggt hat und mit einem weiteren Char zur Ini gereist ist, drin ist, durchgebufft ist, haben wir den Boss schon down. Und schlechte DDs durchziehen... Sorry, aber da hört es dann auch mal auf mit der Glaubwürdigkeit deiner Argumente.



Ein Wort: Portstein =)

@schlechte DDs
ich zitiere Dich mal:



> Wenn alle DDs ohne Unterbrechung auf den Boss durchziehen können, ist der Kampf deutlich schneller vorbei, so daß sich das irgendwann amortisiert. Gerade wenn der Schaden zweier DDs schlecht ist, halte ich diese Variante für günstig.





WotanGOP schrieb:


> Die verdienen es dann nicht, Tank genannt zu werden.
> Und der Raid sollte sich mal fragen, ob er auf so einen nicht verzichten kann.


Zu dumm, wenn das der Raid/Gildenleiter ist =) da heißt es: parieren oder gehen.

(In dem Fall wurde sich von den meisten fürs letztere entschieden, nach zwei Monaten).



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Na gz. Ohne nach zu kucken schaff ich das nichtmal beim Paladin. Die gängigen Fähigkeiten, die man immer einsetzt, schon, aber bei Hand der Freiheit wüßte ich grad z.B. nicht aus dem Kopf, wieviel CD es hat. Bin ich deswegen ein schlechterer Spieler oder Raidleiter? Ich denke nicht!


CD kann man doch nachfragen - aber wissen, daß es auch ne Hand der Erlösung gibt, die man verteilen kann bevor einer Burstaggro zieht, hat doch Vorteile, oder?
Viele Magier halten den Eisring für "pvp only" und bei Maloriak ist das Ding Gold wert.
Genau wie ein DK mit Frostbeulen bei Magmaw (jaja, man kann sie tanken, schon verstanden).



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ähm, ein halbwegs guter Tank macht die Maden alleine kaputt, auch wenn er kein DK ist. Wenn nicht, reicht die Hilfe durch einen Fernkämpfer völlig aus. Der Tank sollte natürlich fähig sein, seine CDs richtig zu benutzen, bzw. seine Selbstheilung wenn nötig.


Jo, er steht knietief drin und seine Rache stackt gut hoch =) dann schon.
Aber darüber haben wir schon gesprochen.
DK ist übrigens DD Spec und Gear bei denen - er steckt keinerlei Schaden ein.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Al'akir ist ein Beispiel. Wie gesagt, es gibt sicher Bosse, wo es so ist. Aber das ist bei weitem nicht überall so.
> Ansonsten sollte jeder Raid so viel wie Möglich Hexer als DDs dabei haben, einen Mage, einen Schamanen, einen Paladin und einen Druiden. Dann hat man für die meisten Bosse das beste Setup. Alles andere wär dagegen wie durch Glasscherben robben.


Viele Buffs ergänzen sich  aber ohne BR / Kampfrausch aus dem Haus zu gehen ist tatsächlich suboptimal. Einen Pala würd ich immer einpacken, wenns geht.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Also wenn ich einen Raid habe, mache ich auch die Pre-Quests mit diesem Raid und muß mir niemanden suchen.



Du gehst wieder von "mein Stamm, meine Leute, mein einer Char" aus.
Du magst vielleicht 5x jemanden durch ne Pre ziehen/tanken, aber das sieht nicht jeder ein.
"befehlen" kannst Du es den Raidmembern eigentlich auch nicht - v.a. wenn die teils selber schon vorgearbeitet haben.
Ich halte die Pre-Q Last für eine überflüssige Bürde.

Aber wie gesagt - lassen wir *bitte* das Thema, wir haben unsere Differenzen festgestellt. =)


----------



## Su-Si (18. März 2011)

Der Einschnitt im Spiel (der für mich zum Negativen führte), war der BC-Endpatch, als jeder Honk Kara etc raiden konnte. Nach diesem Einschnitt war Blizzards Strategie durchweg, dass jeder Spieler alles sehen können muss. Ich persönlich war noch nicht so weit, alles sehen zu können und war zufrieden damit. Wichtiger als möglichst schnell möglichst alles sehen zu können war für mich immer, ein Ziel zu haben. Ohne Ziel und ohne den Antrieb, ein Ziel erreichen zu können, ist jedes Spiel langweilig. Und ob ich den Lk nun im normalen Modus oder im HardMode lege, mag einen Unterschied beim Loot und bei der Anforderung ausmachen, der Antrieb für mich war aber immer, Neues zu sehen. Da steckt bei mir auch ein großer Teil Neugierde hinter, die eben nicht mehr befriedigt wird, wenn man die bereits bekannten Bosse und Inis einfach eine Runde schwerer macht. 

Dementsprechend wenig überraschend war es auch, dass in Wotlk (für mich, immer vorausgesetzt) recht schnell die Langeweile aufkam. 

Das lag nicht an den Inis. Die waren wirklich schön und abwechslungsreich gestaltet, wie ich finde. Die Länge war gut, ich war auch nie der Meinung, dass man notwendigerweise Stunden in einer normalen Ini verbringen muss. 

Es lag auch nicht an den Quests. Klar sind die Möglichkeiten, hier völlige Neuerungen zu erfinden begrenzt. Dafür haben sich die Macher aber in meinen Augen durchaus bemüht. Dass dabei auch die Fahrzeuge bei herauskamen, die (verständlicherweise) nicht jedem gefallen, muss hingenommen werden, wenn man ständig etwas Neues verlangt. 

Die Raids waren streckenweise wirklich gut. Ob man nun Naxx nochmal aufbereiten musste oder nicht, daran scheiden sich die Geister. Ich persönlich war gerne in Naxx und dankbar, dass es nicht zum alten Eisen gelegt worden ist, auch wenn Innovation natürlich anders aussieht.  Ulduar war prima gemacht, auch IC war gut gestaltet, wie ich finde.

Dazu gab es das Turnier der Kreuzritter, was zumindest zusätzliche Abwechslung reinbrachte, ebenso das Erfolgssystem. Nichts Weltbewegendes, aber eben immer wieder kleine zusätzliche Anreize und Motivationen für diejenigen, die sich darauf eingelassen haben. 

Auch die Gebiete fand ich schön gestaltet, die Musik gelungen.

Aber: All das war nur so kurz erfreulich, dass es in der Nachbetrachtung fast nicht ins Gewicht fällt, was schade ist. Denn man wurde von Anfang an mit dollen Items zugeworfen, so sehr, dass ich lieber "zugemüllt" schreiben sollte. Dementsprechend overpowered wurde jede Ini langweilig, selbst jeder Endcontent wurde binnen Wochenfrist zur reinen Loot-Aktion. Und dann war sie halt wieder da, die Langeweile. Man hatte alles gesehen, sollte man ja auch...und dann? Dann reichte weder das Turnier, noch das Erfolgssystem, um die Langeweile zu bekämpfen. Das waren nette neue Ideen, die aber nur als Zusatz gut warenund nicht alleine für Stimmung sorgen konnten. 

Dazu kam, dass diese 1000 lila Sachen zu schnell veraltet waren und es immer nur noch ein Hinterherjagen um Items war, die eine Stufe höher lagen. Dass diese Items dann grafisch sich nicht unbedingt von den vorherigen abhoben, hat das Ganze nicht angenehmer gemacht. Man jagte also Zahlen nach. Kein doller Anreiz.

Das Dungeon-Tool fand ich grundsätzlich gut. Weniger Wartezeiten sind zunächst nicht schlecht und wer mit Bekannten spielen wollte, konnte es ja nun auch weiterhin. Das Problem war hier eher die Tatsache, dass man auf Spieler traf, die man wohl später nicht wieder sehen würde und diese aufgrund der gewonnenen Anonymität sich offensichtlich öfter aufgefordert fühlten, ihr Verhalten herunterschrauben zu müssen.

Und da sind wir beim Hauptproblem - der Community. Für die kann Blizz nichts, insofern eignet sie sich nicht zur Gegenüberstellung einzelner Erweiterungen. Trotzdem kann man sie auch nicht ignorieren, weil Spielspass (für mich) in einem MMORPG eben auch von der Community abhängt. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob einem beim hochleveln geholfen wird, oder sich einer neben das Problem stellt und "lol, noob, wtf, etc" postet. Ich spreche hier nicht vom altbekannten Brachlandchat (klar gibbet Gegenbeispiele und Idioten sowieso immer), ich rede von der run&gun-Mentalität und der Gearscore-Glaubensbewegung.




Jetzt Cata. Ich persönlich finde Vieles an Cata wieder gut oder besser als bei Wotlk, habe aber auch genug auszusetzen, dass es für mich der große erhoffte Wurf auch nicht geworden ist. Ich finde gut, dass der Anspruch wieder gestiegen ist, da ich jetzt wieder mehr Zeit brauche, um mein Ziel zu erreichen und eben deshalb längeren Antrieb habe. Dass es nicht zu schwer ist, beweisen täglich Random-Gruppen. Da kann der zur Zeit bekannteste Whiner im Heilkostüm sich beschweren was er will, ich sehe hier kein Problem (und spiele ebenfalls Heiler). 

Das Problem der Community ist geblieben, die hat sich nicht schlagartig geändert. Dummerweise ist man in erhöhtem Maße auf gute Spieler angewiesen, wenn man den Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas anhebt. Kann gut gehen, muss es nicht. Wenn man Pech mit den Gruppen hat, ists frustrierend. Wie gesagt, für die Community kann Blizz nix, aber das machts vom Empfinden her eben nicht besser.

Das Phasing...tjaa...ich weiss nicht, ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll. Klar ist es toll, wenn sich die Umgebung nach den eigenen Taten um einen herum verändert. Aber sich in einem Zeitstrom zu fühlen, in dem es nur eine Richtung geht, in die man linear geführt und an die Hand genommen wird, ist nicht rasend interessant. Am besten wäre es meiner Ansicht nach wohl, hier immer wieder Phasing-Questreihen einzubauen, es ansonsten aber hiermit nicht zu übertreiben. DAS jedenfalls war in Wotlk in meinen Augen besser.

Auf jeden Fall muss natürlich Cata noch zugute gehalten werden, dass der Content noch nicht fertig ist. Ulduar und Icc, das Turnier etc gabs auch noch nicht sofort, ein echter Vergleich kann, was den Inhalt angeht, daher noch gar nicht erfolgen. 

Die Inis gefallen mir grundsätzlich ganz gut. Die Landschaften sind in meinen Augen recht schön, 2 davon sehr schön. 

Ob es wirklich gut ist, nun überall fliegen zu können, weiss ich auch nicht. Bequemer ists allemal. Aber gleichzeitig ist die Welt dadurch wieder kleiner geworden. Das gleiche gilt für den Direktport zu den Inis. Bequem, keine Frage, aber jetzt kann man alles per Hauptstadt erreichen und muss sich nicht mehr durchs Land bemühen...ist das ein Vorteil? Und wenn es als solcher wahrgenommen wird, was sagt das über das Spiel bzw. die Einstellung der Spieler zum Spiel aus? 

Blizzard bemüht sich durchaus, immer wieder Neues zu bringen (Dk, open PVP, Fahrzeuge, Dungeon-Tool, Erfolge, neuer Beruf, neue Rassen...), nach einer gewissen Zeit des Spielens wird das Neue aber zu schnell einverleibt. Selbst der Versuch Blizzards, dem Überdruss durch Altbekanntes entgegenzuwirken, indem die halbe Welt quasi verändert wurde, hilft da nicht. Das sind aber Abnutzungserscheinungen, für die ich Blizz wieder nicht einmal die Schuld geben kann. Wenn ich ein Spiel 5 Jahre spiele, ists nicht atemberaubend, wenn die Spielsteine nun rot statt gründ sind. Irgendwann hat es sich eben ausgespielt, zumindest was die Entdeckungsfreude und die Neugierde angeht. Ich glaube nicht, dass die ein- oder andere Neuerung dafür verantwortlich ist, dass das Spielgefühl nicht mehr gleich ist. Das Spiel fängt an sich totzulaufen (jaja, für Manche ist es schon tot ) Keine Änderung oder Erweiterung kann mehr das Gefühl vermitteln, das man als Anfänger hatte, als es nur Neues um einen herum gab, egal ob man mit Classic oder BC angefangen hat. 

Egal wie die Erweiterungen heissen, das Spiel heisst WoW. Das gleiche Spiel kann nicht gleichzeitig ein ganz anderes werden. Sich selbst aufzugeben würde die Community dem Spiel ebenfalls nicht verzeihen. Es kann daher immer nur in Maßen Änderungen geben, das Grundgerüst bleibt - natürlich, denn es ist immer ein und dasselbe Spiel. Es heisst ja auch nicht Wow 1, 2, 3, 4 sondern es sind "Erweiterungen" des gleichen Spiels. Vermutlich ist alles daher auch ein wenig die Frage eines (falschen) Anspruchs..

Wer noch wach ist, hebt die Hand

Grüße^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. März 2011)

Redshirt, daß wird jetzt ewig so weiter gehen.

Wotan hat seine Meinung und jede die anders ist, kann seiner nicht das Wasser reichen, da nur er weiß, wer wann für was dies und jenes tun muß.

Wenn du z.B. sagst, daß neue flexible Dailysystem ist gut und kommt Spielern, die nicht täglich die Zeit zum Spielen finden, entgegen. Sagt er, daß Spieler die die vollen Punkte in der Woche haben möchten, gefälligst täglich eine hero zu machen haben.

So zieht es sich wie ein roter Faden durch jede Diskussion an der er beteiligt ist.


----------



## Manaori (18. März 2011)

Su-Si schrieb:


> full



*hand heb*
Ich bin noch wach und kann deinem Post im großen und Ganzen nur beipflichten. Du hast einige wichtige Dinge angesprochen und konstruktive Kritik gebracht (die man hier irgendwie nur selten findet...). 
Von dem her kann ich hier nur ein /sign drunter setzen, auch, wenn meine Meinung sich hie und da von der deinen unterscheidet. Aber es sind ja Meinungen. DIe sollten nicht gleich sein.


----------



## WotanGOP (21. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt - lassen wir *bitte* das Thema, wir haben unsere Differenzen festgestellt. =)


Och, Differenzen würde ich das nun ja nicht direkt nennen, nur weil wir teilweise unterschiedlicher Meinung sind. Und wenn man gleicher Meinung wäre, bräuchte man kein Forum, um sich durch Diskussionen auszutauschen. 





Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Redshirt, daß wird jetzt ewig so weiter gehen.
> 
> Wotan hat seine Meinung und jede die anders ist, kann seiner nicht das Wasser reichen, da nur er weiß, wer wann für was dies und jenes tun muß.
> 
> ...


Ach, und diverse Diskussionspartner waren da anders? Oder ist Redshirt hier jetzt auch nur einmal einen Deut von seiner Meinung abgewichen? Ohne daß ich ihm das jetzt zum Vorwurf machen will.
Von daher war dein Posting hier unsachlich und daneben...


----------



## RedShirt (21. März 2011)

Differenzen war vielleicht das falsche Wort. 
Ich meinte einfach "unterschiedliche Ansichten".

Ja - wir haben jeder unsere Meinung und sind dieser treu - aber wir haben darüber geredet


----------



## Metadron72 (21. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Differenzen war vielleicht das falsche Wort.
> Ich meinte einfach "unterschiedliche Ansichten".
> 
> Ja - wir haben jeder unsere Meinung und sind dieser treu - aber wir haben darüber geredet



und jetzt küsst euch gefälligst !


wie lange lebt dieser thread mit immer den selben posts, eigentlich noch ? oO


----------



## Pamela1 (22. März 2011)

Rotel schrieb:


> Wart mal 4.1 ab.
> Da bekommt auch jeder Spieler für jeden Slot ein 35x'er Epic nachgeschmissen


Also laut meinem Kenntnisstand gibts die Epixxe erst mit 4.2 

Du hast also noch ein wenig Zeit 4.0 zu genießen...


----------



## RedShirt (22. März 2011)

Möp.

ZG/ZA kommt 4.1, da gibts 353 Äpic.    für fast alle Slots.


----------



## delacr0ix (22. März 2011)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Wie schlecht dieser Thread, ich habe mich ewig nicht mehr angemeldet bei buffed um auf einen  Post zu antworten weil ich mir immer wieder dachte, "lasst sie einfach labern".
> 
> Aber bitte.
> 
> ...



Bliblablubb^^
ganz ehrlich 
also wer hatte denn ende wrath of the lichking icc 25hero so alles clear? da du ja ALLE und JEDEN kennst frag mal rum der Kreis dürfte recht klein sein^^
Kann doch keiner was dafür wenn die ganzen angeblichen Pros(damit sind nicht die gemeint die es wirklich können) nur durch die Heros rennen um sich ihre Markenteile zu holen, aber am rumheulen sind alles wär so einfach, weil 
man sich der richtigen Herausforderung nicht mal versucht zu stellen(oder kläglich versagt). 
Ich mochte Wrath of the lichking auch... Gut ok das Verhalten der Community wurde etwas anstrengender aber ansonsten war der Schwierigkeitsgrad nur in den "normalen" raids etwas einfach aber immerhin konnte so auch der/die Familienvater/mutter oder ein arbeitendes menschliches Wesen was vom Content sehen. Aber nein das ist ja alles doof. Scheint immer noch die Menschen zu geben die glauben, dass wenn sie die einzigen Auserwählten sind die einen Raid auch nur betreten können, sie sich als die Helden der Nation feiern dürfen^^ (Tipp rausgehen da mal probieren was zu reißen und wenn man dann abends noch Zeit hat auf nen locker lustigen Abend mit der Gilde freuen dann hat man auch nicht nach drei Wochen alles clear^^)


----------

